# Pakistani Roads, Motorways and Highways



## ghazi52

ROAD TO NARAN







SWAT VALLEY








SWAT 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
19 | Love Love:
6


----------



## ghazi52

In 2016-2017 budget, the following has been allocated to infrastructure projects

*Peshawar-Karachi motorway*

Rs34bn for Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section 
Rs19bn for Multan-Sukkur section 
Rs2.5bn for Sukkur-Hyderabad Section 

*CPEC Western Route*

Rs22bn for Burhan-Hakla (DI Khan Motorway)
Rs5bn for Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section
Rs4bn for Hoshab-Nag-Basima-Surab section
Rs1.1bn of DI Khan-Mughal Kot section

*KKH Realignment*

Rs4.6bn has been set aside for the construction of Burhan-Havelian Expressway
Rs16.5bn for Thakot-Havelian

*Gwadar*

Rs4.7bn has been allocated to East Bay Expressway, Gwadar

*Misc Projects*

Rs5bn for dualisation of Indus Highway
Rs4.5bn has been allocated for Lowari Tunnel
Rs3bn for the construction of road network of new Islamabad International Airport
Rs2bn for Jaglot-Skardu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorways Completion Dates Given by NHA*


1. M-9--- 6-lane--- 136km--- Opening in August 2017 (FWO--BOT)

2. M-4 (Gojra--Shorkot)-- 4-lane---63km-- Opening in November 2017

3. M-4 (Shorkot--Khanewal)--4-lane--~64km-- Opening in April 2018

4. E-35 --- 6-lane--- Opening in August 2017

5. M-5 (Multan-Sukkur) --- 6-lane --- 393Km --- Opening in May 2019

6. M-3 (Lahore-Abdul-Hakeem) --- 6-lane --- 230km --- Opening in June 2018

7. DI Khan-Hakla Motorway --- 4-lane --- 285km --- Opening in first quarter of 2018



8. Lahore-Sialkot Motorway --- 6-lane --- 130km (FWO_BOT Basis)

NHA is ready to start work on it any time. LOC has been issued to FWO. They are just waiting for PM arrival to perform Ground Breaking Ceremony. NHA chairman has given 1st week of July Date for this. 

Except all this PM has given directives to NHA to Convert DI Khan to Quetta (Western Route of CPEC) road into a motorway in next 5 years. NHA has started feasibility study on this. Report will be out by end of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs49bn set aside for western route of CPEC under PSDP*

ISLAMABAD: The federal government has set aside at least Rs49.5 billion under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) in the fiscal year 2016-17 for the completion of the western route of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Details of projects under the western route are below:


Rs22bn: DI Khan Motorway's Burhan-Hakla section


Rs5bn: Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section


Rs4bn: Hoshab-Nag-Basima-Surba section


Rs1.1bn: DI Khan-Mughalakot section


Rs16.5bn: Thakot-Havelian section


Rs4.6bn: Burhan-Havelian Expressway

The 285-kilometre-long Burhan-Hakla section connecting DI Khan to Hakla is to be completed in two years at a cost of over Rs129bn, official sources in the ministry of Planning, Development and Reform here on Sunday.

The motorway will pass through Pindi Gheb, Sawan, Mianwali, Rokhri, Rehmani Khel and will terminate at Yarik in DI Khan.

Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal while speaking to APP said the Gwadar-Surab section will be completed by Dec 2016, while the DI Khan section will be completed by July 2018.

Iqbal dispelled the impression that some elements were creating confusion about the western route of the CPEC and said there is complete consensus among political parties regarding the route. He added that work on the route is in full swing.

The government is determined to complete the western route on a priority basis by providing all the required funds for it, the minister said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Makran Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

N-85 & M-8 will be completed by December-2016 as highlighted here:









C

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Drive on M2 (Lahore-Pindi Bhattian) ......... Timelapse*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Tunnel






_

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

G.T Road, near Mian Channu






_

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Highway to Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram highway. GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrriliant...burn modi burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of Islamabad Toll Plaza

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Update 27/08/16*

*Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)
*
Barrier done, Saplings planted on both sides, work on Left shoulder 3.65m started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to visit lowari tunnel next week,
Project to be completed by next year.
*




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M - Motorway.....

Peshawar-Islamabad remains M-1
Islamabad-Lahore remains M-2
Lahore-Abdul Hakeem is now M-3
Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad-Multan is now M-4
Multan-Sukkur remains M-5
Sukkur-Hyderabad remains M-6
Hub-dadu is M-7
Karachi-Hyderabad remains M-9
Karachi Northern bypass- M-10

............................................................................

All the "S" roads are strategic roads.

S-1: (near) Gilgit to Skardu, length = 167km, location = GB
S-2: Kohala-Muzaffarabad, length = 40km, location = AJK
S-3: Muzaffarabad - Chakothi, lenght = 55km, location=AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel to see traffic in June 2017*






PESHAWAR - Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif Wednesday announced establishment of Chitral University and construction of main Chakdara-Chitral Motorway along with early completion of Lowari Tunnel up to June 2017.

In his landmark visit to Chitral, the prime minister was also accompanied by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra, Adviser to Prime Minister Ameer Muqam, former governor Mehtab Abbassi, State Minister for Information Technology Anosha Rahman, MNA Upper Dir Sahibzada Tariq, minority MNA Asfandyar Bandhara, MNA Chitral Shehzada Iftikharuddin and district Nazim Chitral Mafirat Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA named it M-4 & M-3 is Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Curving

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Motorways In Pakistan

Name : M-1 
From: Peshawar – Islamabad 
Length: 155 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed in: 2007 
Status: Operational 
It takes 1.5 hours to travel from Islamabad/ Rawalpindi to Peshawar.

Name: M-2
From: Islamabad - Lahore
Length: 367 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed: 1997 
Status: Operational 
It takes 3.5–4 hours to travel from Islamabad/ Rawalpindi to Lahore.

Name: M-3 
From: Pindi Bhattian – Faisalabad 
Length: 54 km 
Lanes: 4 
Completed: 2003 
Status: Operational 
Special Remarks: Connects the M-2 Motorway (near Pindi Bhattian) to Faisalabad and the M-4 Motorway. It takes less than 30 minutes from M2 junction to reach Faisalabad. 
It takes 2.5–3 hours to travel from Islamabad/ Rawalpindi to Faisalabad.

Name: M-4 
From: Faisalabad – Multan 
Length: 233 km 
Lanes: 4 
Completed in: 2018 
Status: Section 1 & Section 4 operational. Section 2 and 3 are under-construction. 
Under construction since 2009. 
Faisalabad-Gojra 58 km section and Khanewal-Multan 45 km section completed and opened for traffic. M4 Will connect with Karachi-Lahore Motorway at Khanewal and with M-3 in Faisalabad.

Name: M-5 
From: Multan – Sukkur 
Length: 392 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed in: 2019 
Status: Under construction Under Construction since May 2016. The project is expected to be completed in 2019.

Name: M-6 
From: Hyderabad – Sukkur 
Length: 296 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed: 2018 
Status: Planned 
Construction is expected to begin in 2017.

Name: M-7 
From: Dadu – Hub 
Length: 270 km 
Lanes: 4 
Status: Planned 

Name: M-8 
From: Ratodero – Gwadar 
Length: 892 km 
Lanes: 4 
Completed in: 2017 
Status: Partially Operational/Under Construction 2-lane Ratodero-Shahdadkot section complete and operational. 2-lane Shahdadkot-Khuzdar section under construction. Work on 193 km Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab-Khuzdar section has been completed and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Army Chief Raheel Sharif inaugurated it on Feb 3, 2016. The entire project is expected to complete towards end of 2017.

Name: M-9 
From: Hyderabad – Karachi 
Length: 136 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed in: August 2017 
Status: Partially Operational/Under Construction Upgradation of existing Super Highway into 6-lane motorway. Under Construction since 11/03/2015 and will be completed in August 2017.

Name: M-10 
From: Karachi Northern Bypass 
Length: 57 km 
Lanes: 4 
Completed in: 2009 
Status: Operational 
Currently 2-lanes, to be upgraded to 4-lanes.

Name: TBA 
From: Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway 
Length: 230 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed in: June 2018 
Status: Under construction

Name: TBA 
From: Sialkot Lahore Motorway 
Length: 89 km 
Lanes: 6 
Completed in: August 2018 
Status: Planned 
Lang acquisition underway

Name: TBA 
From: Hakla–Dera Ismail Khan Motorway 
Length: 280 km 
Lanes: 8 
Completed in: May 2019 
Status: Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Roads to prosperity! keep up good work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasir Waheed

Can you please share link of NHA's Interactive map with us, whose picture you had shared above?


----------



## ghazi52

*4 Lane Indus Highway (N-55) up- gradation *Construction Tendering Process Dera Ismail Khan Peshawar Section of N-55 (220 Km ) Link CPEC Western Route Motorway at Yarik Dera (Ismail Khan) KPK

The Indus Highway also known as *National Highway (N-55)* is a 1264 km long four-lane national highway that runs along the Indus River in Pakistan connecting the port city of Karachi with the northwestern city of Peshawar via Dera Ghazi Khan. It is part of Pakistan's National Highways network and is maintained and operated by Pakistan's National Highway Authority. The Indus Highway passes through the Kohat Tunnel Dera Ismail Khan, Kohat, Bannu and Peshawar Districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

ZCU-6428 on the lead for 102DN Subak Raftar, captured here on Mareer Bridge Rawalpindi...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

To my village from M-1..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA green-lights Indus Highway dualisation for western corridor*

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) Executive Board has approved the proposal for dualisation and improvement of Indus Highway (N-55) from Sarai Gambila to Kohat, which is about 128 kilometres and construction of a four-lane access controlled motorway of about 49 kilometres between Yarik and Sagu, said a press release issued on Thursday.

The board met at NHA head office on Thursday with its Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar in the chair to review progress on countrywide highway schemes, it said.

While giving details of the two projects, the NHA chairman informed the meeting that the additional carriageway between Sarai Gambila and Kohat would cost around Rs 30 billion, which includes construction of 26 bridges with one major bridge on Kurrum River, it added.

According to the statement, Indus Highway (N-55) is 1,264 kilometres long that runs along the Indus River connecting Karachi with Kohat and Peshawar via D G Khan and DI Khan.

The highway being the second largest road connection after GT Road provides an alternate North-South link, while traversing 491 kilometres in Sindh, 360 kilometres in Punjab and 396 kilometres in KP, connecting Rajanpur, DG Khan, DI Khan, Bannu, Kohat and Peshawar, it said.

However, the highway is now facing difficulties in coping with the ever increasing traffic load, especially the heavy vehicles due to its limited capacity, which has resulted in shifting some of its traffic load to GT Road (N-5), causing frequent traffic jams, it added.

The dualisation of N-55 will provide safe, quick and more efficient movement of both passenger and commercial traffic, the statement said.

As per statement, the Tarar also informed the meeting that the proposed motorway between Yarik and Sagu carried an added significance, as it will eventually become part of the under construction western alignment of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) near Yarik.

It will cost around Rs 13 billion and provide an integral connection for the backward areas of southern KP by helping agriculture and industrial activities through quick and easy access to the markets, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route Hakla D I Khan Expressway Construction by ZKB . Zahir Khan & Brothers (ZKB) Base Camp near Pindi Gheb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Desert Highway :Thar,Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

MALIR RIVER BRIDGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Completed nagan interchange (already a part of corridor 2)...







CPEC Western route, Balochistan update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of khunjerab pass...KKH


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52

KKH towards Khunjerab, GB


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad Expressway Expansion *
*
First Girder launched December 12th





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First snowfall of the winter at Attabad Tunnel, KKH



























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Load Testing of transom beam Lahore - Karachi Motorway.







_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kayal bridge has been completed on Karakoram Highway KKH which is consider as a highest bridge on Karakoram Highway.































_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Mountain pass Pakistan
Elevation..... 4173 meters




























Under-construction 2-lane Shahdadkot-Khuzdar section of 892-km Ratodero-Gwadar M-8 Motorway. 2-lane Ratodero-Shahdadkot section near to complete and operational. M-8 Motorway is upgradable from 2 to 4 lanes as traffic increases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Digital signboards operational at Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*liyari expressway .. Karachi*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of Karakoram Highway in 80s
The Karakoram Highway (KKH) is the highest paved international road in the world. It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an elevation of 4,693 metres (15,397 ft).It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Gilgit–Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa regions and serves as a popular tourist attraction. Due to its high elevation and the difficult conditions in which it was constructed, it is sometimes referred to as the "Eighth Wonder of the World".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


>



This is not in Pakistan, but the Paso de los Caracoles Libratadores between Argentina and Chile

http://www.dangerousroads.org/south-america/chile/77-paso-de-los-caracoles-chile.html


----------



## ghazi52

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway

*





































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including Periphery Roads Updated Project Progress Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH at Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

CPEC: Under construction 892 km Ratodero (Larkana) Khuzdar Gwadar Motorway (M-8) at Wangu Hills cutting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Motorways*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






Murree Expressway






Progress Report for Hazara Motorway So Far, Green Indicates Asphalting Done or In Progress, Yellow Indicates Leveling and Rolling Stage, Red Indicates Only Clearing, No other major Work started Yet ( apart from Tunnels).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway) ...Gujranwala*

Progress *March 22* , nearing completion














































__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

285 km Hakla-Dera Ismael Khan motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Toll plaza on M2

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox






M- 9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Western Route: 4 Lane under construction Zhob. D I Khan 
National Highway N-50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Mor Interchange (Kashmir Highway/9th Avenue)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

*Name: Sialkot -- Kharian Motorway*
Dist: 70km
Lane: 6 lane
Cost: 40bn Rs Approx.
Mode: PPP--BOT

Also Sialkot motorway is being extended to AJK.

_"He said that it would be completed within a stipulated period of next one and half years. He said that the project had been extended to Kharian-Gujrat, Dina-Jhelum, Mirpur, Muzaffarabad, AJK."_
_http://nation.com.pk/national/03-Apr-2017/asif-blames-water-shortage-heat-for-crisis
_
They should go one step further after that and connect this motorway with Islamabad from Dina/Jhelum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali-Abbottabad Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The new bridge between Skardu to Shigar ( close to Kharpochu Fort) is under construction . it will make shorter road from Skardu to Shigar, around 15 minutes drive only via Shigar clod desert and Blind Lake Shigar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work on KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

New interchange on m2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar-Torkham Road

Credits: FWO


























Nahakki Tunnel, FATA

Credits: FWO












_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N-85 was inaugurated by Prime Minister of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif on 14 Dec 2016. The project included up gradation and widening of 448 Km long Surab - Hoshab Road (N-85) which was completed in a record time by FWO. The project links Gwadar Port through M-8 and Quetta through N-25. The road provides shortest link between Gwadar and Afghanistan and further with Central Asian countries and constitutes vital part of Western Route of CPEC. Completion of this important road has contributed to operationalization of Gwadar Deep Sea Port through enhancing its connectivity with major trade routes.

Credits: FWO















__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction Tender of 4 Lane Chakdara Kalam Expressway* 

(N-95) 82 km issued to M/s Sichuan Province Geological Engineering Complex-Khattak Allied Construction Co. AM. & Co.( SGEC-KAC-AMJCV ). The proposed project is located in Swat valley, KP Province. The proposed Expressway will connect the Nowshera – Chitral Road (N-45) with kalam town. Expressway starts form Chakdara to terminated at Kalam town while passing through Fatehpur Mingora and Bahrain towns.It will link Swat Motorway
Route Map for the Chakdara Kalam Expressway is starting from Karnel Sher Khan exchange To Chakdara. Six Planned interchanges are there in this expressway, Dobian Interchange, Islamia Interchange, Bakhshali Interchange, Katlange Interchange, Palai Interchange and Chakdara Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bannu MiranShah Highway FATA






















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Attababad Tunnel








Tank-Jandola-Makeen Road





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

ghazi52 said:


> *Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway) ...Gujranwala*
> 
> Progress *March 22* , nearing completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __



OHH my god this is my city [emoji44]. By the way half of the bridge is finish and I go to college from this interchange everyday. Took almost two years to complete


----------



## RangeMaster

NHA promo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mianwali Musa Khail Tala Gang Road Hill Cutting near completion by Punjab Govt.














_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Peshawar Morr interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Peshawar Mor - NIIA Metro Corridor *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Hazara Expressway.E35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*













_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


>



what about M-12 and M-13?


----------



## ghazi52

Mianwali Musa Khail Tala Gang Road Hill Cutting completed near Namal College.




















M 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Chillas along KKH

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed bridge in Ghizer Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Post pic of newly constructed dhassa howa khi hyd motorway by all honest fwo


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel
Southern entrance/exit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hard rock excavation with controlled blasting methods.
Project: Widening and Upgradation of Zhob - Mughal Kot Road National Highway N-50 project of NHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tangir river merging into The glacial waters of mighty indus river.

a view from karakoram highway Pakistan






A latest photograph taken at the newly constructed Canal Expressway, Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Jhall Flyover. Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

210 Km Zhob.. D I Khan Highway (N-50)
Project......: Upgradation, Widening and Improvement of Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of National Highway N-50 (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Western Route: Project: Upgradation, Widening and Improvement of Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of *National Highway N-50* (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has 693 km Motorways from 1992. NOW NHA is working on 2000 km Motorways under CPEC & Federal Budget.The date of completion as under

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tour Buses on KKH


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Ring Road | 40 KM + 45 KM *
*






































































*


----------



## ghazi52

East West Corridor: Construction of Hight Level Bridge Over River Jhelum At Langarwala Pattan I/C Connecting Roads District Sargodha/Khushab & access roads near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## ghazi52

Bab e Peshawar Flyover, Peshawar, Khyberpakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*






























*Near Uch Sharif*







.
.


----------



## ghazi52

*Khuzdar-Shahdadkot section of M-8 likely to be completed by November*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Khuzdar-Shahdadkot section of Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) is expected to be completed by November. 

The 151-km project has been divided into three packages. The first package is 57.5 km, package II is 42.5 km and package 3 is 51.1 km long. 

Work on all three packages is going on smoothly, an official of National Highway Authority told APP on Sunday. 

Khuzdar-Shahdadkot section is part of Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) which is an east-west motorway connecting Sukkur and Larkana to the port city of Gwadar. 

Starting from Ratodero in Sindh, M-8 enters Balochistan passing near the towns of Khuzdar, Awaran, Hoshab, Turbat before joining the Makran Coastal Highway just east of Gwadar. The M-8 will have 4-lanes and a total length of 892 km. 

The 193 kilometer stretch between Gwadar and Hoshab was inaugurated in February 2016.

*Nahakki Tunnel in FATA Completed which will connect Mohmand and Bajaur agency *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Three more motorways ‘to be made part of CPEC’*

ISLAMABAD: National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar has said three more motorway projects will be included in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during the upcoming meeting of the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC).

The projects include *Naukundi-Mushkel-Panjgur (90km), Gilgit-Shindor-Chitral (364km) and Mirpur-Muzaffarabad-Mansehra (228km),*said the chairman on Wednesday while giving a briefing to Federal Minister for Communications Hafiz Abdul Karim regarding the projects that comes under CPEC.

About the three projects, an official in the Ministry of Communication told The Express Tribune: “The reason behind bringing these projects under the CPEC is that China is already working on such projects in Pakistan; and the Pakistani government is also short of funds to invest on these mega projects.”

He continued: “In principle, these projects have been approved by the Chinese government, but a formal approval will be given in the upcoming JCC meeting which is expected to be held in Pakistan by the end of this year.”

The official said that feasibility studies of three projects were being conducted at present. “Therefore, for their timely completion it is better that these projects are executed by China, otherwise they will remain in doldrums for want of funds,” he added.

The NHA chairman, meanwhile, said currently 13 motorway projects worth Rs1,300 billion were being executed across the country under the CPEC, and expected to be completed over the next two years.

The projects – including Hazara Motorway (E-35), Lyari Expressway (32km), Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (136km) and Rathodero-Khuzdar Motorway (M-8) – would be completed this year, he added.

A number of other important projects including Gojra-Shorkot (62km), Shorkot-Khanewal (65km), Lahore-Abdulhakim Motorway (230km) and Dera Ismail Khan-Hakla section of the Western Corridor (285km), Lahore Eastern Bypass (16km) and Chakdara-Kalam highway would be completed in 2018, he said, adding that Havelian-Mansera (39km) and two sections of the Multan-Sukkur Motorway would be completed before June 2018.

The NHA chairman also informed the minister that highway projects worth around Rs350 billion were awarded on the Built-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis.

Earlier, Japanese ambassador Takashi Kurai called on Federal Minister for Communications Hafiz Abdul Karim in his office on Wednesday and discussed issues of mutual interests.


https://tribune.com.pk/story/1483371...ade-part-cpec/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lyari expressway , Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:* Improvement of 87 km section DIKhan Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of National Highway N-50 (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.































__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-70







*N-70 Steel Bridge Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

285 km D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway Under construction section Tarap-Pindigap.It will be operational July 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Completed Section of Hazara Motorway | Aerial Views*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Salm to Mandibhawaldin road completed in Punjab, Pakistan*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

#Federal Government has decided to widen and improve Indus highway under #China Pakistan Economic Corridor at a cost of Rs twenty billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Recently completed #Warsak Dam Canal Petrol Road from Tehkal(Ali Model Town) to Warsak Road(Abshar Colony) by Irrigation Dept #KP #Peshawar*
*


















*

1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway.*

Updates 9/9/2017

Twin Tunnels. FWO said in a briefing to CM that they are 21 days behind schedule because of Rains. But they will cover it and plans to complete 10Km asphalting by 30 September,2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*CPEC: 180 km #Hazara #Motorway E35 under construction Package 3. Package 3 will be operational Dec 2017*
*




*

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*


Sinister Kohlu Road complete *
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
E-Ticketing System will be initiated on all #Motorways & #Highways during the current year to ensure quick access to authentic information.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Babusar Pass, Naran, Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

#Abbotttabad - #Havelian section of Hazara Motorway Under Construction likely to be completed in late 2018 

























392 KM #Sukkur -#Multan #Motorway M-5 Section 3 Construction of #Ghotki Feeder Canal Bridge #Sindh









*


LOWARI TUNNEL TO REMAIN OPERATIONAL FOR TRAFFIC DURING WINTER
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Splendid Buzi Pass, Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan, Pakistan*







*Majestic Skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Larkana flyover is complete.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Looks like the entire Pak has been turned into a giant construction site!!!! Keep it up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Experience the Zigzag Road of Pakistan, amongst the most thrilling roads of the World, Chillas, Pakistan*







*


Mesmerising Aerial view of road network near chollas, Pakistan *
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Mountains; tunnel is on Karakoram Highway, near Jouro Jaglot, GB, Pakistan*









Jutal: a village in #GilgitBaltistan 30km from #Gilgit #KKH passes through the beautiful landscape of village

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

* Balochistan, Pakistan


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Lowari Pass connects #Chitral with Dir. #KPK*






*
KKH*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Khanaspur: Galyat area of Hazara KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Abdul Sattar Edhi Interchange / Board Office Interchange Karachi part of Green Line Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Gujranwala Aziz Chowk Interchange




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*View of Canal Road Faisalabad *
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Gilgit*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Experience the Zigzag Road of Pakistan, amongst the most thrilling roads of the World, Chillas, Pakistan*


Impressive picture!

Sorry for a slight derail, it reminds me of a similar road in China, which is part of the expressway heading to the Tibet Province. 





A complete view at the link:
http://720yun.com/t/dqyalaawg61peyr6sq?pano_id=wE0M8dOiGAQZmm6C

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Newly Constructed University Road, Karachi, Pakistan*
*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

* Islamabad *








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*National Highway Police to get new Patrolling cars will hit the roads soon *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Road leading to the beautiful tourist resort Thandyani.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Aerial view of Islamabad's Peshawar Morr Interchange completed 







*Breathtaking shot of Kozak Range in Chamman area of #Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Silk Route



Autumn is a second spring when every leaf is a flower Beautiful Autumn colors of Gilgit baltistan #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Aziz Chowk Gujranwala Pakistan on GTRoad completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pakistan Motor Rally Vehicles participating in Khunjerab-Gwadar Rally on RatoDero Gwadar M8 in Turbat Makran Division #Balochistan #Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Aziz Chowk Gujranwala Interchange completed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Karachi Board Office Interchange *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*CPEC Western Route:View of 332 Km Quetta - Zhob Road, ,somewhere in Qilla Saifullah in last winter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *CPEC Western Route:View of 332 Km Quetta - Zhob Road, ,somewhere in Qilla Saifullah in last winter*



This road cut travelling time from 7-8 to 3:30-4 hours... from zhob-quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This road cut travelling time from 7-8 to 3:30-4 hours... from zhob-quetta.


Mash'Allah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*900 Km travelling reduced to 292 Km by M-8 #Motorway Local Trade activities & Bus services started at 893 KM #RatoDero #Gwadar Motorway M-8 between #Khuzdar #Balochistan and #Larkana #Sindh.It will reduced 900 Km to 292 Km distance with Indus Highway N-55 and RCD Highway N-25*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khafee said:


> Mash'Allah!!


it was a shyt road... parts were barely rocky tracks... started building it in 09-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> it was a shyt road... parts were barely rocky tracks... started building it in 09-10.


OH! Nearly 8~9yrs! Anyways Alhumdullilah, it has been built, hopefully it will be maintained as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Beautiful view of Indus River #GilgitBaltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

357 Km Lahore-Islamabad Motorway M-2 which was opened for traffic in Nov 1997.It was planned 1512 Km Peshawar-Karachi Motorway in 1990 for Central Asia trade. Pakistan has completed 693 Km in two years it will be increased to 2400 Km Motorways under CPEC.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Faisalabad, Pakistan*



















*



Islamabad Pakistan.*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Hunza Valley *







*Anyone interested to drive on this bridge? GilgitBaltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*


Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Swat, KPK ,Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Loralai to Quetta route Baluchistan.*
*



*

*Passu Cathedral and Karakoram Highway, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*












*
Khunjerab Pass KKH Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here's a screen grab that shows the sign boards for the M-Toll Express lane at the *new M2 Islamabad toll-plaza :*
*
*


----------



## ghazi52

*E-35, Hazara Expressway*.....Burhan to Shah Maqsood to be opened for traffic soon


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Lowari pass you #Chitral KPK Pakistan.






*


Eye catching view of #Naran to #Babusar Road*








*KKH*







*A beautiful view from #Babusar top *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Sunset, Jinnah Avenue Islamabad - Pakistan*







*Glimpse of old Islamabad.*







*The Hunza Valley of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel is now Operational for Chitral KPK


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Shamozai Bridge SwatValley KPK Pakistan*






*Amazing View in Amazing Weather in Karakoram Highway In The Gilgit Region, The Highway Connects Pakistan To China, Also called as 8th Wonder of World*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal Bank Road serves as the major North South artery of Lahore (see red line). From Thokar Niaz Beg all the way to Dharampura, underpasses have made traffic flow non-stop and rarely do you see traffic jams. In a way, it has sort of become an expressway, but ends abruptly at Dharampura. From Dharampura to Ring Road, the old small Canal Road has virtually made it unusable and traffic is real bad in this section.

They want to create a signal free corridor all the way from the Thokar Niaz Beg to Harbanspura.

The dotted red line is the U/C part and the small dash lines is the remaining part of Canal Road this needs to be widened. The Green lines is the ring road and motorway, blue lines are the national highways (N5/Multan Road, N60) and the Purple Lines are major Punjab provincial roads (Lahore Kasur Road or Ferozepur Road and Lahore-Bedian Road and Lahore-Wagah Road...the last one I forgot to label).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange-Chakdara) --- 81 KM

Cross Passage between Twin Tunnels.*

Can be used for maintenance and ventilation. There are two U-turns of bigger dia as well to be used by Police and maintenance vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $ 140m loan to rehabilitate K-P’s road network*









ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $140-million loan to improve the provincial road network and enhance road safety and maintenance in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

The board of directors of the Manila-based lending agency approved the loan for the provincial Roads Improvement Project which has a total cost of $164 million. The remaining amount will be contributed by the provincial government.

Eight roads having total length of 214 kilometres will be rehabilitated under the project. Work is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.

The ADB has not disclosed terms of the loan. The Roads Improvement Project will lead to rehabilitation of eight road sections in K-P to meet provincial highway standards. It will also help improve road safety and provide climate resilience features to withstand potential damage from floods and other natural disasters, according to a statement issued by the ADB’s local office.

The project initially covered 11 roads with an estimated length of 305 km, but after preparing the design the length was reduced to 293.6 km. Three roads with total length of 85.5 km were later excluded from the list for economic and financial reasons.

The roads that will be improved include the Shah Alam-Sardaryab section covering 11.77 km, Khair Abad-Kahi (Nizampur) section of 23.14 km, Umerzai-Harichand-Shergarh section of 29 km, Risalpur to Jehangira via Pir Sabaq-Misri Banda with link to Akora Khattak and Mardan Ring Road via Motorway Wali Interchange covering 37 km, Jhandai-Sang-e-Marmar section (Mardan) of 33.4 km, Adina-Yar Hussain-Lahore Road covering 24.37 km, Haripur-Hattar-Taxila section of 22 km and Maqsood-Kohala section of 33.5 km.

“Roads play a crucial role not only in Pakistan’s economy and development, but also in people’s productivity and daily lives, with land transport the main mode of mobility in the country,” said Jiangbo Ning, Principal Transport Specialist at the ADB’s Central and West Asia Department.

The bank’s support for this project will help the government develop the provincial road network and improve economic conditions, productivity and connectivity in the province.

Road transport dominates Pakistan’s transport system as almost 96% of freight traffic and 92% of passenger traffic pass through this network.

Provincial roads, like those in K-P, connect district centres with the national highway and are vital for facilitating trade as well as providing access to health, education and other public services.

The project will also cover two pilot performance-based maintenance contracts for about 104 km of provincial roads to help in the maintenance and operation of road assets.

These types of contracts change the role of contractor from being a project executor to road asset manager. They will also help strengthen capacity of relevant government agencies including the Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority.


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: *Zhob D I Khan Highway N-50* under construction .after completion western route Islamabad Quetta travelling time reduced to 8 hours


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Autmn at (ChinarRoad Abbotabad KPK)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viking 63

What is Priyanka Ghandi tweet all about.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Karakoram Highway, Attabad Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Beautiful picture of Madyan, Khyber Paktunkhwa, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Amazing Aerial view of #KOHAT Tunnel*







*Amazing Aerial view of #KOHAT Tunnel*
*




*


----------



## ghazi52

Newly widened road. Passing through Esa khel mountains is now a lot easier.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:
284 Km...... D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway*
Under Construction. Quetta Islamabad travelling time reduced to only 8 hours after completion of CPEC Route.
FWO is working CPEC Package 3 near Mianwali


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Passu Valley, #Karakoram Highway, #GilgitBaltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel *– the lifeline of Chitral 

Wakhan Corridor brings China, Pakistan Tajikistan & Afghanistan closer.A road built west of Wakhan by the Chinese military in 2009; and roads connecting Ishkashim-Baharak to Faizabad and onward to Afghanistan’s ring road and the port of Hairatan
Finally, linking the Wakhan corridor to the Karakorum Highway would provide the shortest route for China to reach its mega projects in Afghanistan, and for the Afghans to access the vast Chinese market. The north-south expansion of the corridor would help landlocked Tajikistan to get access to Pakistan’s ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

If you follow the interchanges, it will cross Indus river between Hyderabad and Jamshoro


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police *new patrolling cars for new motorways network at Police Head Quarter Islamabad.Motorway police is serving for Motorways & Highway road users since Nov 1997 (20 years)






*Newly Built Weather Tower In the Background*











_


----------



## ghazi52

The Government of Pakistan, Ministry of Communications, National Highway Authority now intends to further extend its motorway program through building Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (“PKM”) to connect port city Karachi with the upcountry and onward to Peoples Republic of China, Afghanistan and Central Asian States.
Following Motorway segments are the part of *Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (PKM*):

i. *Peshawar–Islamabad Motorway (M-1)*, 155 Km: This segment of PKM has already been construction and opened to traffic as 6-lane divided Motorway.

ii. *Islamabad–Pindi Bhattian Motorway (M-2)*, 235 Km: This segment of PKM has already been completed as part of Lahore – Islamabad Motorway (M-2), 357 Km long 6-lane divided Motorway. 
iii. *Pindi Bhattian–Multan Motorway (M-4)*, 309 Km: This segment of PKM is a 4-Lane divided Motorway, which has been divided into following sections:
a) Pindi Bhattian–Gojra Motorway (M-4), 124 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic
. b) *Gojra–Shorkot Motorway*, 62 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction.
c) *Shorkot–Khanewal Motorway*, 65 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction. 
d) *Khanewal–Multan Motorway*, 58 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic. 
iv. *Multan–Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*, 392 Km: This segment of PKM is under construction through an EPC Contract. 
v. *Sukkur–Hyderabad Motorway (M-6)*, 299.3 Km: This segment of PKM is being procured by inviting Bids from prequalified Bidders in accordance with the provisions of this RFP. 4 | P a g e 
vi. *Hyderabad–Karachi Motorway (M-9)*, 136 Km: The existing Karachi – Hyderabad 4-Lane Superhighway is being converted as 6-Lane divided Motorway on BOT basis that is near completion


----------



## ghazi52

*Shah Maqsood Interchange............Hazara Motorway*














































Near Abbottabad Interchange.




















*PM Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will innaugurate Hazara Motorway Burhan to Shah Maqsod on 27 December.*


----------



## ghazi52

*New Motorway opens up in Hazara today. Hazara Motorway will provide the shortest, safe and fastest link for Central Asian countries to access Pakistani market.*

The Hazara Motorway will also reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian Abbottabad to 39 minutes, additionally providing a road to the Havelian Dry Port project.

The project anticipates hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas, and a socio-economic uplift of the whole region. Inshallah 










































From Shah Maqsood Interchange to (Khokhar Mera/ Khota Qabar/ Start of Abbottabad) Interchange to open on 23 March, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad tunnel no 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The metro bus project in the capital — from Peshawar Mor to the New Islamabad International Airport via the Thalian interchange and the Grand Trunk (GT) Road interchange are on track to open by the middle of January 2018.

Dec 28, 2017:


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad Airport Metro Bus Work On Kashmir Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

653 Km Makran Coastal Highway N-10 near Ormara. This 653 km long road joins Karachi port with Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Musa Khel, Mianwali*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain77W

Is their any progress on the Lahore-Sialkot Motorway ?


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Road Under Construction Swat *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Large cutting at RD 37 km

Swat Motorway

























E- 35








*Abbottabad Tunnel Entrance Dobather.*








*Abbottabad Interchange.*

Taking shape quite nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad -* Islamabad Highway became signal free from Zero Point to Karal interchange, as Minister for Capital Administration and Development Division Dr Tariq Fazal Chaudhry inaugurated Sohan Interchange on the highway on Saturday.

On the occasion, Dr Tariq said that the interchange had been completed with a cost of Rs740 million in a period of 13 months.

He said that a sum of Rs400 million had also been allocated for renovating the Service Road (East) from Faizabad to Karal Interchange.

Sohan Interchange leading to Faizabad flyover at main Islamabad Expressway has been inaugurated officially and now functional for the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Tunnel, Hunza, GB









KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M - 3
*Motorway Buildings Under Construction Near Jaranwala InterChange*


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35 near Abbottabad













..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/1/2018. Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) *

At different locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/1/2018.*

At km 746+50. Asphalt Base Course work started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lyari Express Opened for Traffic. Early morning, empty highway. HD quality.


----------



## ghazi52

Raised profile marking of Hazara Motorway E35 by using New technology for safety at eastern highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Pictures From Construction of Interchange on Khanewal Lodhran Road - Khanewal.*




























*Latest Pictures From Construction of Interchange on Khanewal Lodhran Road - Khanewal.*





































*Latest Pictures From Construction of Interchange on Khanewal Lodhran Road - Khanewal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange-Chakdara) | 81 KM
4/2/2018.*

Asphalt in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rest area......................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updates 11/2/2018.

*M-5
*
Sub Base & road base along 392 km motorway are completed. 








Asphalt base course has started. 








Sutlej River Bridge (647m) in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Love to drive down this desert highway... Looks good...


----------



## haiderrali

Makran Coastal Highway Drive at Kund Malir, Balochistan in 4K Ultra HD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

E 35






*M-9 Karachi.*
Satellite imagery for BTK Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western route to be completed by end of this year*

ISLAMABAD : The western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is going to be completed by the end of this year along with other 11 mega projects which were initiated in 2015-16.

The completion of those projects will reduce travelling time and boost economic activities.

“*Hakla-DI Khan having the length 285km with a cost of Rs122 billion and 81km Zhob-Mughalkot costing Rs8.8billion funded by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) will be completed by December 2018,*” a senior National Highway Authority (NHA) official told The Express Tribune.
“The completion of these two projects will connect the port city of Gwadar with Quetta by Khuzdar,” he said and added, “With it the western route will become completely functional.”

According to the NHA the under-construction projects – the Hakla to Dera Ismail Khan motorway — is an important part of the western route of CPEC, and will reduce the travel time from Islamabad to DI Khan from five hours to just two-and-a-half hours.

It will greatly help the movement to the country’s southern cities such as Quetta and Gwadar.

Meanwhile, *another important project — Khuzdar- Ratodero (151 km) that has been completed at a cost of Rs8.8 billion is all set to be inaugurated this year in April.*

This project though is not part of CPEC.

“The significance of this project is that it will provide the much-needed connectivity between Balochistan and Sindh and also facilitate CPEC traffic originating from the Gwadar Port,” said the NHA official.

Other projects include the *Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) where 95% work has already been completed and will see the finish line in March.*

The 136km, the six-lane motorway with the two-lane service road on either side, is being built on the BOT basis at a cost of Rs44 billion.

Being the country’s busiest section with over 30,000 daily traffic count, this motorway will be immensely helpful in catering to the commercial traffic originating from the Karachi Port and the Port Qasim.

Following the recent inauguration of the Lyari Expressway, M-9 will offer an added benefit to commuters to reach their destinations without facing the city congestions.

*Gojra-Shorkot (62km) and Shorkot-Khanewal (65km) sections of M-4 are scheduled to complete by August with a cost of Rs17 billion and Rs22 billion, respectively.*

Financed jointly by the Asian Development Bank and Government of Pakistan, their completion will reduce travel time from the federal capital to Multan to just 5 hours.

*Lahore-Abdulhakim Motorway (230 km) is another important project that is expected to complete by May*. Built at a cost of Rs 148 billion, the six-lane motorway will provide a swift and easy route between Lahore and Multan.

One of the important links of CPEC and the country’s longest planned motorway,* Multan-Sukkur (M-5) is though scheduled to complete in 2019.*

Its two sections — *Multan to Shujaabad and Pano Aqil to Ghotki — will be completed this year. The 392km-long motorway is being financed by China at a cost of Rs294 billion.*

*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (89 km) will be completed on the BOT mode by December at a cost of Rs44 billion.* It will link the industrial city of Sialkot with the rest of the country, leading to swift movement of industrial products.

*Islamabad Metro Bus (26.5km), another challenging project, is under execution and will be completed by the end of April.* The project will link the traffic from the twin cities with the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA).
Hazara Motorway (E-35) from Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange (47km) is already completed and open to traffic. The 15km addition is scheduled to complete by May, thus reducing the distance between Islamabad and Abbottabad to one-and-a-half hours.

*The widening and improvement of GT Road section from Thokar Niaz Baig to Hudria Drain (10km) is underway and will be completed this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*N-70 *Near Fort Manro Dera Ghazi Khan

Update on bridges being made to ease the slope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A large monsoon plantation drive with over 1200 persons taking part in it and different species were sown on both sides of entire motorway.

*BTAP official FB page.* 

Volunteer Sowing of Local tree species on the both shoulder belts of Hazara Express Motorway (about 88 km) on 16:02:2018 under the very kind patronage of Syed Nazar Hussain Shah Worthy Secretary FE&WD.

Secretary F,E&WD, CCF KP, CF Watershed,CF Lower & Upper Hazara, All DFOs of NFR and 1200 contingent staff of 12 Forest Divisions of NFR, District Administration Haripur and Media Groups were participated the occasion.

*About one tone seed of Kikar (230 kg), Phulai (200 kg), Ber (125 kg), Shisham (50 kg), Bakain (300 kg), Ailanthus (50 kg), Sanatha (100 kg), Ipple Ipple (50 kg) have been sown successfully which was collected free of cost by contingent staff.

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Emergency Response Centres to be established on Motorways*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: The National Assembly was informed on Wednesday that the federal government would establish Emergency Response Centres at every 40 km distance of Motorways across the Country.

Responding to a question of Pakistan People’s Party’s (PPP) Shahida Rehmani in the National Assembly, the State Minister for Communication Junaid Anwar Chaudhry told the House that the decision by the federal government to establish Emergency Response Centres on Motorways aims at to provide prompt treatment facilities to commuters and accident victims.

The minister said that Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has accorded approval to the project, adding that the physical work on establishing the Emergency Response Centres would be started from mid-March.

Junaid Anwar Chaudhry said that three Trauma Centres are operational at M-1, N-45 Rashaki, M-9, S-94 Nooribad and at M-9, N-32 Karachi while three Trauma Centres are still non-operational.

The state minister said that yet these Trauma Centres are insufficient and there is a dire need to establish Medical and Trauma Centres along with side the Highways to provide prompt medical facilities to the distresses road users.


----------



## ghazi52

276 Km Peshawar Kabul Motorway Feasibility study completed.


----------



## ghazi52

During the launching of Girder.. Bridge 10 Lahore Eastern Bypass Project






*Updates 15/2/2018.*

Concrete pouring started at River Ravi Bridge.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi Tuesday was chairing a briefing on various ongoing connectivity and road infrastructure projects at Prime Minister's Office. Progress into completion and operationalization of new Islamabad International Airport was also reviewed during the meeting, PM office media wing said in a press release.

Chairman NHA Jawad Anwaar while briefing the meeting on the progress into construction of Airport Metro Bus Project informed that infrastructure would be completed by May 15. He also briefed about the progress of various landmark road projects, spread all across the country, which either had been completed or were ready for groundbreaking within next few weeks.

The projects ready for inauguration/ground-breaking include construction of Rawalpindi-Kahuta road, DG Khan Northern Bypass, *Karachi-Hyderabad (M-9)*, Syed Wala Bridge, Jalal Pur-Pirwala-Uch Sharif road, LSM Link via Narang Mandi to Narowal, Sialkot - Pasrur Road , Chitral-Gram Chashma Road, Kallar ' Sir Suba Shah - Dhan Gali Road, Lahore-Abdul Hakeem (M-3), Lahore Eastern Bypass (LEBP), Sher Shah Suri Road from Begum Kot to Sheikhupura ' Muridke Road, overhead bridge at Imamia Colony Railway Crossing, Nishtar Ghat Bridge (Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Bridge), *Khuzdar - Shahdadkot (M-8)*, Shah Maqsood Interchange-Muslim Abad Interchange (Hazara Motorway) and two interchanges near Mansehra on Havelian ' Thakot CPEC project which would be inaugurated during the month of May.

Expressing satisfaction over addition of extensive network of motorways, expressways and national highways to the existing road infrastructure, the prime minister observed that addition of new road network would have huge impact on transforming the lives of the people by offering better connectivity and greater economic opportunities.

The chairman NHA requested the prime minister for his time to inaugurate/perform ground breaking ceremonies of these important projects. The meeting was also briefed on various road infrastructure projects being built in Balochistan.

The prime minister also approved construction of *110-km long Khuzdar-Basima (N-30)* road project through PSDP. The chairman NHA informed that since 2013, 28 major connectivity projects involving road infrastructure of 2,520 km had been completed at a cost of Rs 235.69 billion.

The prime minister appreciated NHA and its team for the progress made so far and said that efforts must continue to ensure early completion of the ongoing projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*Zhob-Mughal Kot section N-50.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*E-35* Hazara Highway

































E

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway/Expressway E-35.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery for M2 Interchange for M-3


----------



## ghazi52

*E - 35 Hazara Express

Work on a long and high bridge underway at Km 81 near UC Pawa, Abbottabad. In last pic, Girder launching is underway in Abbottabad.











































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*JazzCash and FWO to Partner for Digitized Toll Fee Payments
*
JazzCash has entered into an agreement with the Frontier Works Organization (FWO) for digitizing the M-Tag facility. With this new partnership, users can now pay their toll fees on the motorway through JazzCash.
currently, more than a hundred thousand people travel daily on the M2. Those using the M-Tag facility have to wait in long queues for cash deposits. But not anymore.

As a result of this partnership, customers will not only be able to top up their M-Tag accounts through FWO’s mobile app ‘Smart Motorways’ and their official website, but also through their JazzCash mobile accounts and through the extensive JazzCash retailer network nationwide. There’s plans for integrating the JazzCash Payment gateway in the official app and the website as well.
Speaking on the occasion, Aniqa Afzal Sandhu, Chief MFS & Digital Officer, Mobile Financial Services – Jazz, said,

“Digital payment is the simplest, safest, and most convenient way to make regular or recurring payments; hence the reason being that it’s used for transactions like toll tax and utility bills. As a leading digital company, our customer’s financial needs take top priority and we continue to strive hard in providing them with the best services.”

The partnership will be pilot tested at the M2 (ISB-LHR) Motorway and will soon be available for travelers using the M1 and M3.


----------



## ghazi52

*230 Km Multan Lahore Motorway under construction Final Asphalt Layer near RD 972 Km .It will be operational for traffic in mid May 2018.It is part of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM.It will reduced travelling time Multan-Lahore from 5 hours to 2:30 hours*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

currently status (u/c complete)of motorways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Section 3. This section is 59km from Ubauro (Sindh) to RYK (Punjab). A part of 30 km will complete before December 2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

construction updates for Shahbazpur bridge connecting Sialkot airport with Gujrat district across the Chenab river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar..

Blue - GT-Road
Yellow - Ring Road













Ring road..












Another girder being launched at Reach 1. It's so fulfilling to watch this. Hard Work and persistence finally worth it. Peshawar BRT












..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Western Route:210 Km DIKhan Zhob Highway N-50 under construction in District Sherani Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rumble Strips Marking at Lahore Islamabad Motorway Project M-2*













Pakistan's longest 892 Km* RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 *near completion in Wangu Hills near Khuzdar 


















*DI Khan -- Zhob Highway (N-50) *under construction section Zhob-Mughalkot*. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

E-35 Hazara Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal Lodhran Expressway E - 5 ....Near Lodhran*














*Construction of Interchange on 98 Km Khanewal-Lodhran two way road at Khanewal underway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Ring Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/4/2018.*

*Work underway on Package 1 & 7..... 
M - 5 
*
32 km from Multan to Shujabad Interchange & 20 km from Sukkur side will open to traffic on 30 june, 2018. Different sections from both sides will be opening at regular intervals after that. CSCEC will be maintaining this motorway free of cost for 3 years after COD (August, 2019).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction near Pai khel Mianwali.It will reduced travelling time between Quetta & Islamabad.This section will be open for traffic in 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

Next section of 180 Km Hazara Expressway E-35 under construction.It will be operational for traffic in May 2018












































180 Km Hazara Motorway E-35 under construction.
Hasanabadal to Shah Maqsood Interchange opened for traffic.Next section Havelien Interchange will be open for traffic in May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA has finalised a plan to establish 14 Emergency Response Centres (ERCs) at Western Route in Balochistan *and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa* at suitable places side by side national highways.

The planned ERCs would be established at N-50 Dhansar; N-50 MinaBazaar; N-25 Kalat; N-25 Surab; N-25 Wad; N-25 Koraro; N-85 Nag; N-85 Wangu , N-85 Hoshab.three ERCs at N-10 and two ERCs at N-70..................


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/4/2018...................... M - 4*

*Asphalt base course started started at Shorkot -- Dinpur Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M4 - Interchanges Satellite Images*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Murree Expressway (E-75).*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction . *Interchanges name & Location of 3 Service Areas. Schedule date for completion 5 sections Aug 2018-May 2019.It will be directly link with Attock,Mianwali, Bhakkar , Lakki Marwat , Karak & Dera Ismail Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Road Network 12131 Km in Pakistan*
Balochistan has 4565 Km (38 percent) share
NHA Road Project in Balochistan






*892 Km Ratodero Gwadar Motorway 
M-8 .*Local transport on way from Khuzdar Balochistan to Larkana Sindh.It reduced from 900 km to 292 km between Balochistan and Sindh.It will be converted 4 lanes as traffic volume increase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Slipping - form is being used in M-5 project for New Jersey barriers and curbstones . it can achieve 600-800 meters per day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway E 35

*Updates 26/4/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Day Night transition at Pindi bypass GT Road (N-5) Gujranwala*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/5/2018.... E-5*

*Interchange On Khanewal Lodhran Road At Khanewal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Satellite Imagery for Interchanges... M-9 Karachi- Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52

*Hakla-Di Khan Motorway: Project to be completed by year-end *

ISLAMABAD: The under-construction Hakla-DI Khan Motorway project will be completed by the end of this year, which will reduce travel time and boost economic activities in less developed areas of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. *The four-lane 285-kilometre north-south motorway* is being developed as part of western alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), an official of the National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Tuesday.

The motorway continues to advance before terminating near the town of Yarrik, north of DI Khan city. For ensuring timely completion, the Hakla-DI Khan Motorway has been divided into five phases including Yarik-Rehmani Khail section, Rehmani Khail-Kot Belian section, Kot Belian-Tarap section, Tarap-Pindi Gheb section and Pindi Gheb-Hakla Interchange section.


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Road Network 12131 Km in Pakistan
*Balochistan has 4565 Km (38 percent) share*
NHA Road Project in Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/5/2018.*

*Interchange On Khanewal Lodhran Road At Khanewal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Under Construction from Motorway M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara ....81 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*230 Km Lahore Multan Motorway M-3 *under construction near Pathankot ..Pir mahal .It will be operational for traffic at end of May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

E-35






*Updates 7/5/2018.*

*Abbottabad - Mansehra Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal-Lodhran Expressway (E-5)*

* (14/5/2018).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/5/2018.*

*Girder Launching on 110 feet High Bridge near Havelian. E-35....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Slip Roads under construction near Karnal Sher Khan Interchange Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1.First Phase one up to Dubyan interchange will be operational for traffic at 21 May 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal-Lodhran Expressway (E-5) *


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Lahore ...Abdulhakeem Motorway is about to complete and would be inaugurated soon.


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> 230 Km Lahore ...Abdulhakeem Motorway is about to complete and would be inaugurated soon.



doesn't look complete in these pictures.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 17/5/2018.
*
M-5...
Section-2.


----------



## ghazi52

Updates *19/5/2018.*
*M-3*
Jaranwala Interchange, Service Area U/C.


----------



## Kurlang

@ghazi52 any update of M4-Motorway specially the Gojra to shorkot section. When will it become operational?


----------



## ghazi52

Kurlang said:


> @ghazi52 any update of M4-Motorway specially the Gojra to shorkot section. When it will it become operational.



As per NHA...............Not sure about completion


----------



## ghazi52

50 KM Section of Swat Motorway Inaugurated today by CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak the remaining 30 KM section will be completed till December 2018





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Naran to Babusar Road N-15
 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> M-3




nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*HASSAN ABDAL TO HAZARA EXPRESSWAY (E-35)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

After 30 Years Nishtar Gath Benazeer bridge completed with costing Rs 5.49 billion link Rahim Yar Khan to Kot Mithan.
This bridge — connecting Balochistan and Punjab via the GT Road (N-5) and the Indus Highway (N-55) on both sides of River Indus has seen its share of setbacks since 1988.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Islamabad Motorway--- M1*
Islamabad toll plaza 16 Lanes project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MBilal106

@ghazi52
Motorways M3 ka name keyun change kia gya hai?
Faisalabad - Pindi Bhattian M3 ko Pindi Bhattian - Multan M4 krdia gya hai, any reason?


----------



## ghazi52

The High Level *"Langarwala Bridge"* at River Jhelum along with 16 KM connecting roads is successfully inaugurated by Chief Minister Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif on 23-05-2018.

The state of the art project includes Main Bridge, Connecting Roads, Guide Banks, Diversion Works complete in all respects. The Bridge connects Langarwala Pattan (Khushab) with Sahiwal (Sargodha) and also serves as an integral link for China-Pak Economic Corridor (East West Corridor). The successful completion of this project shall boost the Socio Economic conditions of surrounding areas like Sargodha, Khushab,Mianwali, Jhang, Noor Pull thal and Bhakkar districts.


----------



## ghazi52

*Cities along M-3.......*


----------



## ghazi52

Road Signs Installation


----------



## pzfz

White elephants. All of them.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-3
















*Updates 6/6/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Battagram Tunnel.*














* .

HAZARA EXPRESSWAY (E-35)*


----------



## ghazi52

*Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*
Updates 11/6/2018.

Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian (Package-2B).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Authority (NHA) *has planned to undertake six motorway projects with an estimated cost of $1.83 billion through Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis, official sources revealed.

The total length of these six projects is 572 km and would be awarded a concession term of 20-25 years. Further, the land to be provided by the government for these projects and expected rate of return is 15-20 percent, revealed documents available with ProPakistani.

NHA is promoting PPP in order to bring skills, efficiency and to augment limited public resources. NHA Act and PPP Policy also provide a legal framework for Private Sector Financing, sources added.

*The 70 km Sialkot-Kharian Motorway will be a new 6-lane motorway and would be constructed at a cost of $365 million on PPP basis. The 115 km Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway will be the new 6-lane motorway and would cost around $518 million. The 294 km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) will be converted from an existing 4-lane Motorway into a 6-lane Motorway and would cost around $727 million.*

*The 43 km long Nowshera-Peshawar Expressway (N-5) will also be converted into a 6-lane Expressway with an estimated cost of $100 million. The 50 km long Karachi Northern Bypass (M-10) will be converted from existing 2-lane highway into 4-lane Motorway with an estimated cost of $120 million. Further, the plan includes up-gradation, operation & maintenance of identified stretches of National Highways and Motorways.*

According to the documents, NHA has initiated an ambitious program of $13.6 billion, including China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during the last four years, and established the largest Private Sector Financing Regime through Public Private Partnership (PPP) of $ 3.4 billion with 882 km of motorway.

About 1785 km of motorways have been added into the network during the last five years and increased from 575 km in 2013 to 2360 km in 2018. Road infrastructure projects worth Rs 1.74 trillion were either completed, on-going or in planning and procurement stages since 2013, which guarantee the socio-economic development of the country, the official added.

NHA completed 35 projects worth Rs. 498 billion with a length of 2813 km since 2013. 25 major highway projects of 1460 km length are ongoing and would be completed with Rs 445 billion.

Further, 21 major projects of 3200 km are in planning and procurement stages and would be completed at a cost of Rs. 800 billion. Further Hakla-D.I.Khan motorway- 290 km western route would be completed in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The long awaited bridge on Ghazi Abbas Road before Khanewal Railway Station has got some shape in the following Satellite Imagery (March - 2018)

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3036....9152172,15.5z

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> *National Highway Authority (NHA) *has planned to undertake six motorway projects with an estimated cost of $1.83 billion through Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis, official sources revealed.
> 
> The total length of these six projects is 572 km and would be awarded a concession term of 20-25 years. Further, the land to be provided by the government for these projects and expected rate of return is 15-20 percent, revealed documents available with ProPakistani.
> 
> NHA is promoting PPP in order to bring skills, efficiency and to augment limited public resources. NHA Act and PPP Policy also provide a legal framework for Private Sector Financing, sources added.
> 
> *The 70 km Sialkot-Kharian Motorway will be a new 6-lane motorway and would be constructed at a cost of $365 million on PPP basis. The 115 km Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway will be the new 6-lane motorway and would cost around $518 million. The 294 km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) will be converted from an existing 4-lane Motorway into a 6-lane Motorway and would cost around $727 million.*
> 
> *The 43 km long Nowshera-Peshawar Expressway (N-5) will also be converted into a 6-lane Expressway with an estimated cost of $100 million. The 50 km long Karachi Northern Bypass (M-10) will be converted from existing 2-lane highway into 4-lane Motorway with an estimated cost of $120 million. Further, the plan includes up-gradation, operation & maintenance of identified stretches of National Highways and Motorways.*
> 
> According to the documents, NHA has initiated an ambitious program of $13.6 billion, including China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during the last four years, and established the largest Private Sector Financing Regime through Public Private Partnership (PPP) of $ 3.4 billion with 882 km of motorway.
> 
> About 1785 km of motorways have been added into the network during the last five years and increased from 575 km in 2013 to 2360 km in 2018. Road infrastructure projects worth Rs 1.74 trillion were either completed, on-going or in planning and procurement stages since 2013, which guarantee the socio-economic development of the country, the official added.
> 
> NHA completed 35 projects worth Rs. 498 billion with a length of 2813 km since 2013. 25 major highway projects of 1460 km length are ongoing and would be completed with Rs 445 billion.
> 
> Further, 21 major projects of 3200 km are in planning and procurement stages and would be completed at a cost of Rs. 800 billion. Further Hakla-D.I.Khan motorway- 290 km western route would be completed in 2019.


This is excellent, infrastructure is back bone of any country. The more you invest in it the stringer the economy gets, all of this obviously takes time.


----------



## ghazi52

*M - 3*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-2 M-3 Junction*


----------



## ghazi52

*M-2 M-3 Junction
Near Ravi Toll Plaza *


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALi Rizwan

ThanatosI said:


> This is excellent, infrastructure is back bone of any country. The more you invest in it the stringer the economy gets, all of this obviously takes time.


No its not. dam should be priority you can produce expensive electricity but there is no alternate for water.
just to give you example business community of Sialkot built their own airport.
Secondly most people forget
1> we already had National Highway.
2> Motorway don't suit to most people because it is away from cities
3> Some people avoid Motorway due to cost factory (Fuel+Toll)

it is interesting that while Govt is investing on Motorway from Lahore to Karachi but no one care about Existing Highway b/w Karachi-Lahore Road which is only four lane. time will reduce if Govt. add 2 more lane because most of the time HTV specially 16 wheeler block your Fast Lane.


----------



## Chakar The Great

ALi Rizwan said:


> No its not. dam should be priority you can produce expensive electricity but there is no alternate for water.
> just to give you example business community of Sialkot built their own airport.
> Secondly most people forget
> 1> we already had National Highway.
> 2> Motorway don't suit to most people because it is away from cities
> 3> Some people avoid Motorway due to cost factory (Fuel+Toll)
> 
> it is interesting that while Govt is investing on Motorway from Lahore to Karachi but no one care about Existing Highway b/w Karachi-Lahore Road which is only four lane. time will reduce if Govt. add 2 more lane because most of the time HTV specially 16 wheeler block your Fast Lane.



Thats your own point of view, which I dont agree to.

Dams needs 10/15 years to build. You have to evacuate huge populations to construct a Dam, not to forget massive amount of money needed for these dams, which Pakistan doesnt have. Also large dams have huge impact on environment. 

You are probably not up to date on this topic, dams under construction are, 

1) Under the plan, five dam are under implementation having total water storage capacity of 7.747 million acre feet. These projects include Diamer Bhasha, Naulong, Kurram Tangi, Nai Gaj, and Darawat dams. 
( The cost of only one of these Dam , i.e Diamer Bhasha Dam is around US $ 13 Billion, while cost of Peshawar Lahore Karachi Motorway that will connect the entire country is only around US $7 Billion )

2) Four dams including Garuk, Winder, Papin and Pelar are ready for implementation. These will add 0.142 million acres feet water storage capacity.

3) Seven more dams are under planning of the Government having 13.948 million acres feet water storage capacity. These projects include Hingol, Akhori, Shyok, Munda, Tank Zam, Bara and Chiniot dams.

*On completion, these dam projects will add water storage capacity of 21.837 million acre feet.*

The existing national highway you are talking about is not feasible for expansion for several reasons, esp population concentration around it. 

Motorways are always build out side main cities to facilitate fast and uninterrupted traffic. They are not build for people living within cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ALi Rizwan

ThanatosI said:


> Thats your own point of view, which I dont agree to.
> 
> Dams needs 10/15 years to build. You have to evacuate huge populations to construct a Dam, not to forget massive amount of money needed for these dams, which Pakistan doesnt have. Also large dams have huge impact on environment.


Sir that's not my point of but rather *harsh truth*. if you are *short of money* will spend it on your *basic need* or spend it on *luxury items*.
*Dam is the only solution of our survival*. You do know the *size of our population*. You should also know we are *agri based economy*. forget agri sector how will you *feed such a large population*.
Dam Construction took app. 6~8 year. you can't blame delay due to funding on dam construction.
If you add feasibility & Dam Design then yes 10 or more years. But most of dams are already in or completed design stage.


> You are probably not up to date on this topic, dams under construction are,
> 
> 1) Under the plan, five dam are under implementation having total water storage capacity of 7.747 million acre feet. These projects include Diamer Bhasha, Naulong, Kurram Tangi, Nai Gaj, and Darawat dams.
> ( The cost of only one of these Dam , i.e Diamer Bhasha Dam is around US $ 13 Billion, while cost of Peshawar Lahore Karachi Motorway that will connect the entire country is only around US $7 Billion )


Wow! Sir i am speechless. Pls use *google earth *to understand *time line* and* location *of the *dam*.
*Other then diamer Basha there is nothing in your list.*
and how much existing storage capacity we would lost when Basha dam is completed??? You do know our existing Storage capacity is lower then the potential.
i highly doubt your 7 Billion figure & you forget time line difference b/w Lahore Karachi & M2 & M1. Value? you can't construct tarbela again at same cost.
*Sir according to your cost logic if some one had patient in house need transplant costing 3.5~4.5 Million & they also need car costing 2 Million then they should give priority to Car because its cheap rather then save the person life.*


> 2) Four dams including Garuk, Winder, Papin and Pelar are ready for implementation. These will add 0.142 million acres feet water storage capacity.


i am not going to check dam location site because *water storage capacity* give you the *hint *what it is.


> 3) Seven more dams are under planning of the Government having 13.948 million acres feet water storage capacity. These projects include Hingol, Akhori, Shyok, Munda, , Bara and Chiniot dams.


Some name do look familiar because they were in *Water Vision 2025* list meaning should be *completed before 2025*. Its all drama if you remember multiple time PPP & then PMLN did inauguration for basha.


> On completion, these dam projects will add water storage capacity of 21.837 million acre feet.


*When They are constructed they will add 21.837MAF. *


> The existing national highway you are talking about is not feasible for expansion for several reasons, esp population concentration around it.


Sir you are 110% wrong. Did you ever in your life travel b/w Karachi Lahore on Car? I have & trust me its not the city which cause problem its each HTV Blocking your way for 5~15 Min. You do know we have Bypass?


> Motorways are always build out side main cities to facilitate fast and uninterrupted traffic. They are not build for people living within cities.


are you stating that GT Road, Multan Road & National Highway N-5 etc are for traveling in City? & for the record last patch of motorway Karachi - Hyderabad is not even motorway. it has population round along with you turn.


----------



## defence_analyst

ALi Rizwan said:


> No its not. dam should be priority you can produce expensive electricity but there is no alternate for water.
> just to give you example business community of Sialkot built their own airport.
> Secondly most people forget
> 1> we already had National Highway.
> 2> Motorway don't suit to most people because it is away from cities
> 3> Some people avoid Motorway due to cost factory (Fuel+Toll)
> 
> it is interesting that while Govt is investing on Motorway from Lahore to Karachi but no one care about Existing Highway b/w Karachi-Lahore Road which is only four lane. time will reduce if Govt. add 2 more lane because most of the time HTV specially 16 wheeler block your Fast Lane.



You need to know few things. Most of current motorway being build is from private investment. Part of it is with loan.

Problem with Bhasha dam is Pakistan government will have to finance whole $16b project from its own budget. No one is willing to give loan, forgot about private investment. But it still needs to be build.

What I'm saying is that not building motorways will not speed up Bhasha dam. One reason Pakistan public services are in shambles is because not many pay taxes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## defence_analyst

ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir that's not my point of but rather *harsh truth*. if you are *short of money* will spend it on your *basic need* or spend it on *luxury items*.
> *Dam is the only solution of our survival*. You do know the *size of our population*. You should also know we are *agri based economy*. forget agri sector how will you *feed such a large population*.
> Dam Construction took app. 6~8 year. you can't blame delay due to funding on dam construction.
> If you add feasibility & Dam Design then yes 10 or more years. But most of dams are already in or completed design stage.
> 
> Wow! Sir i am speechless. Pls use *google earth *to understand *time line* and* location *of the *dam*.
> *Other then diamer Basha there is nothing in your list.*
> and how much existing storage capacity we would lost when Basha dam is completed??? You do know our existing Storage capacity is lower then the potential.
> i highly doubt your 7 Billion figure & you forget time line difference b/w Lahore Karachi & M2 & M1. Value? you can't construct tarbela again at same cost.
> *Sir according to your cost logic if some one had patient in house need transplant costing 3.5~4.5 Million & they also need car costing 2 Million then they should give priority to Car because its cheap rather then save the person life.*
> 
> i am not going to check dam location site because *water storage capacity* give you the *hint *what it is.
> 
> Some name do look familiar because they were in *Water Vision 2025* list meaning should be *completed before 2025*. Its all drama if you remember multiple time PPP & then PMLN did inauguration for basha.
> 
> *When They are constructed they will add 21.837MAF. *
> 
> Sir you are 110% wrong. Did you ever in your life travel b/w Karachi Lahore on Car? I have & trust me its not the city which cause problem its each HTV Blocking your way for 5~15 Min. You do know we have Bypass?
> 
> are you stating that GT Road, Multan Road & National Highway N-5 etc are for traveling in City? & for the record last patch of motorway Karachi - Hyderabad is not even motorway. it has population round along with you turn.



Karachi-Peshawar motorway will be completed in few years. Pakistan will likely continue to build more motorway but they will be much shorter. There is Quetta-Multan motorway planned and few others. 

Once Karachi-Peshawar motorway is completed you are pretty much done with national roads thanks to shape of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## defence_analyst

People need to understand Pakistan doesn't build anything big from its own budget. We just don't have capacity to fund huge infrastructure projects and Bhasha is one such example and the reason its kept getting delayed. As no gov would want to spend money on project which will take 10-15 years to build. They can't think beyond 5 years and to show people what they have done by end of term.

Name me one big project which isn't being build with loan or private investment including motorways.

This is how Pakistan works. You take out loan to build something and then pay back with interest over decades. This cycle continues as current gov pay back previous gov loans and so on. With low tax revenues it then doesn't have much left to build big projects.

The reason we easily get billions of private investment and loans for motorway is because our domestic railways and aviation sector is in shambles. Most Pakistanis use roads. Easy to see why we get billions of $ in investment which they recover with toll fees.

Said this I do think Bhasha dam will be build with internal resources as its too important now, Pakistan cannot delay it anymore.


----------



## krash

ALi Rizwan said:


> No its not. dam should be priority you can produce expensive electricity but there is no alternate for water.



You are comparing apples to oranges.



ALi Rizwan said:


> just to give you example business community of Sialkot built their own airport.



Why was it built?



ALi Rizwan said:


> Secondly most people forget
> 1> we already had National Highway.
> 2> Motorway don't suit to most people because it is away from cities
> 3> Some people avoid Motorway due to cost factory (Fuel+Toll)



Those highways are not suitable for industrial or agricultural growth. Motorways are not built for our leisurely travels.

Motorways are always away from the cities, that is their whole point. Inter-city travel is catered to by other roads. Your point number 3 used to be a thing when M1 and M2 were new, not anymore.



ALi Rizwan said:


> it is interesting that while Govt is investing on Motorway from Lahore to Karachi but no one care about Existing Highway b/w Karachi-Lahore Road which is only four lane. time will reduce if Govt. add 2 more lane because most of the time HTV specially 16 wheeler block your Fast Lane.



As mentioned before as well, the existing highways are completely unsuitable for expansion since all of them were built on the older models of highways running through towns and cities which is exactly what a motorway isn't supposed to do.



ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir that's not my point of but rather *harsh truth*. if you are *short of money* will spend it on your *basic need* or spend it on *luxury items*.



Motorways are anything but luxury. They are essential to any regions industrial growth, which in Pakistan needs multiple steroid shots. The only thing worth mentioning that the PMLN has ever done is building those two motorways. Motorways bring industrial growth through out their length, create opportunities in regions which never had any, from agriculture to industry, everyone benefits from them. The cement industry throughout central to northern Punjab is a great example of what a motorway can do for an industry.



ALi Rizwan said:


> *Sir according to your cost logic if some one had patient in house need transplant costing 3.5~4.5 Million & they also need car costing 2 Million then they should give priority to Car because its cheap rather then save the person life.*



You are comparing apples and oranges again. If dams are the heart transplant then motorways are the medication that stops your body from rejecting that transplant. This is a severe lack of understanding of how motorways work within a given economy.





ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir you are 110% wrong. Did you ever in your life travel b/w Karachi Lahore on Car? I have & trust me its not the city which cause problem its each HTV Blocking your way for 5~15 Min.



I have. And you are again under the impression that these motorways are primarily there for leisure use. Those HTVs are what these highways and motorways are most important to. Your travel from Karachi to Lahore has a minuscule impact on the country's economy, if at all, and is not what those highways are essentially for. And take it from someone who has worked in supply chain in Pakistan and Canada; motorways are a life saver. So much so that I made my company bear the extra costs of having all our major suppliers in Karachi stock warehouses in Islamabad just for us. Why? The extra cost was worth the reliability of receiving our raw materials on time. I can also get you in contact with our reps in satellite locations whose daily mantra includes the moaning of how they need better connectivity in their region when their supplies take a day to travel the first 2000 KM and then two more to travel the next 500.



ALi Rizwan said:


> You do know we have Bypass?


And are you suggestion that we build limited access motorways through the middle of existing cities and then build bypasses? Take a moment to recognise the 4 very major and obvious flaws in this plan. After you're done with that ponder a little bit on why were those bypasses built? Why were they needed? Do you not see it?

And once you're done with all of the above please give us a rough idea of how many population centres does, say, the GT Road pass through on average in a 100Km stretch. We will then figure out how many bypasses need to be built on that 100Km stretch.



ALi Rizwan said:


> are you stating that GT Road, Multan Road & National Highway N-5 etc are for traveling in City?



You've lost us again. The obvious efforts to replace the GT Road, Multan Road and N-5 with motorways should be enough for one to understand that these highways built on the older models (ancient in the GT Road's case) just aren't cutting it. How is this not obvious?



ALi Rizwan said:


> & for the record last patch of motorway Karachi - Hyderabad is not even motorway. it has population round along with you turn.



You mean the part where it connects to the city? Do you not see what you are saying?

Go through the following for a basic understanding of what proper roads can do for your economy.

http://shodhganga.inflibnet.ac.in/bitstream/10603/74747/10/10_chapter-3.pdf

https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/212590/action-for-roads.pdf

The last one is particularly interesting as it shows how a country as small as England which already has an extensive network of Motorways covering pretty much all of its territory is still trying to improve them to benefit its economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ALi Rizwan

defence_analyst said:


> You need to know few things. Most of current motorway being build is from private investment. Part of it is with loan.
> 
> Problem with Bhasha dam is Pakistan government will have to finance whole $16b project from its own budget. No one is willing to give loan, forgot about private investment. But it still needs to be build.
> 
> What I'm saying is that not building motorways will not speed up Bhasha dam. One reason Pakistan public services are in shambles is because not many pay taxes.



1> Gov.t might not have 16 billion in any given day but they do have money.
2> For How Long this Basha Dam is pending?
3> How much loan both Govt(PPP & PML-N) took.
4> how much Govt run department
5> how much Govt run companies are costing to this country
6> How Much Metro + support(Pole+line+crossing etc) + its yearly subsidies+maintenance Cost?
PS: you not only need basha you need multiple dams & KB should be on priority(Canal,Quick, 500KVA line availbilty)



defence_analyst said:


> Karachi-Peshawar motorway will be completed in few years. Pakistan will likely continue to build more motorway but they will be much shorter. There is Quetta-Multan motorway planned and few others.
> 
> Once Karachi-Peshawar motorway is completed you are pretty much done with national roads thanks to shape of the country.


it will reduce traffic but it will never replace existing road.
Second you can't connect everything with motorway.
third not every one is like you and me we have people who travel on local instead of Dewoo for Lhr-Rwp because it cost Rs 500 only.



defence_analyst said:


> People need to understand Pakistan doesn't build anything big from its own budget. We just don't have capacity to fund huge infrastructure projects and Bhasha is one such example and the reason its kept getting delayed. As no gov would want to spend money on project which will take 10-15 years to build. They can't think beyond 5 years and to show people what they have done by end of term.
> 
> Name me one big project which isn't being build with loan or private investment including motorways.
> 
> This is how Pakistan works. You take out loan to build something and then pay back with interest over decades. This cycle continues as current gov pay back previous gov loans and so on. With low tax revenues it then doesn't have much left to build big projects.
> 
> The reason we easily get billions of private investment and loans for motorway is because our domestic railways and aviation sector is in shambles. Most Pakistanis use roads. Easy to see why we get billions of $ in investment which they recover with toll fees.
> 
> Said this I do think Bhasha dam will be build with internal resources as its too important now, Pakistan cannot delay it anymore.


Sir agree with most part but trust me motorway can't payback the loans. if you remember DURING m-2 time it was mentioned that Total revenue of NHA is less then yearly fixed interest of M-2 (2 Billion Rupee).
Dam is more profitable question is if Govt reduce its other cost and get loan and/or involve private sector(Share or profit for some period).


----------



## ALi Rizwan

krash said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges.


OK.



> Why was it built?


What important is How? because they had money
For Direct Cargo Fight but most important was foreign buyer direct flight to city.



> Those highways are not suitable for industrial or agricultural growth. Motorways are not built for our leisurely travels.
> 
> Motorways are always away from the cities, that is their whole point. Inter-city travel is catered to by other roads. Your point number 3 used to be a thing when M1 and M2 were new, not anymore.


Growth Industrial & Agriculture?
Textile your industry main backbone most unit closed or about too permanently closed other on & off and very few Large Group are showing growth. Reason High Power Generation cost not Motorway.
Agriculture Sector heavily depend on Canal water for which you need dam not Motorway.
Motorway is always away but who will improve existing Highway which are direct route.



> As mentioned before as well, the existing highways are completely unsuitable for expansion since all of them were built on the older models of highways running through towns and cities which is exactly what a motorway isn't supposed to do.


If you remember they have bypass for major cities even small one and yes there are shops & homes here and there on the way but space is still there to add more lanes.



> Motorways are anything but luxury. They are essential to any regions industrial growth, which in Pakistan needs multiple steroid shots. The only thing worth mentioning that the PMLN has ever done is building those two motorways. Motorways bring industrial growth through out their length, create opportunities in regions which never had any, from agriculture to industry, everyone benefits from them. The cement industry throughout central to northern Punjab is a great example of what a motorway can do for an industry.


Motorway will give temporary boast to sector related to its Constructions & materials.
what you forget its nothing new we already had road not as good as motorway but roads are there.
*Pls Explain Textiles industries in Lahore/Faisalabad closed. Reason Cost of doing business (Electricity) is too high. When there was no Motorway b/w Fsb-Lhr & Karachi this sector show huge boom. Will your Motorway Give them Boost?
Pls Explain Agri sector How will you replace Water with motorway??? Will your motorway help crop grow faster or very less water?*


> You are comparing apples and oranges again. If dams are the heart transplant then motorways are the medication that stops your body from rejecting that transplant. This is a severe lack of understanding of how motorways work within a given economy.


Lol! no dam no cheap electricity meaning most industrial unit closed. your logic of few hours or max 24 hour early delivery will change nothing.
motorway logic works when you have no main roads but you already have highway although only 4 lane. which should be 6 lane minimum. like GT road which is much wider.


> I have. And you are again under the impression that these motorways are primarily there for leisure use. Those HTVs are what these highways and motorways are most important to. Your travel from Karachi to Lahore has a minuscule impact on the country's economy, if at all, and is not what those highways are essentially for. And take it from someone who has worked in supply chain in Pakistan and Canada; motorways are a life saver. So much so that I made my company bear the extra costs of having all our major suppliers in Karachi stock warehouses in Islamabad just for us. Why? The extra cost was worth the reliability of receiving our raw materials on time. I can also get you in contact with our reps in satellite locations whose daily mantra includes the moaning of how they need better connectivity in their region when their supplies take a day to travel the first 2000 KM and then two more to travel the next 500.


i shared may experience because when i say road has a capacity its true because i have seen it with my own eyes.
HTV occupied Fast Lane or Car Lane because that Road do not have Middle Lane which they can use while overtaking.
you are not alone i am also one of those who prefer motorway but whats important is not me or you or people you deal with who trust me are in number but are small one in this markets segment.
Trust me Situation is not good in Pakistan & problem is Expensive energy.


> And are you suggestion that we build limited access motorways through the middle of existing cities and then build bypasses? Take a moment to recognise the 4 very major and obvious flaws in this plan. After you're done with that ponder a little bit on why were those bypasses built? Why were they needed? Do you not see it?
> 
> And once you're done with all of the above please give us a rough idea of how many population centres does, say, the GT Road pass through on average in a 100Km stretch. We will then figure out how many bypasses need to be built on that 100Km stretch.
> No Sir you misread. i am not saying built. i am only pointing that Bypass already exist for Cities & even small one.


No Sir you misread. i am not saying built. i am only pointing that Bypass already exist for Cities & even small one.
No you don't because they have very few Shops or houses and not many people cross.
80-100Km speed is ok whats not is 5~10KM speed because of HTV. Reduce speed SIgn is only few and small patches but that is not the problem.
Existing Lhr-Khi Road has space what it needed is two more lane. You should also think about common man Suffering due too those 4 lane. Like you and me they also are citizen of this country.

No you don't because they have very few Shops or houses and not many people cross.
80-100Km speed is ok whats not is 5~10KM speed because of HTV. Reduce speed SIgn is only few and small patches but that is not the problem.


> You've lost us again. The obvious efforts to replace the GT Road, Multan Road and N-5 with motorways should be enough for one to understand that these highways built on the older models (ancient in the GT Road's case) just aren't cutting it. How is this not obvious?


Existing road still has potential(Space) i am talking about Lhr-Khi Road & they genuinely need more lane due to congestion. Motorway will help people like you & me. But fact is most people who travel b/w Lhr-Khi are neither like you & me. This Road will still have more traffic then Motorway.



> You mean the part where it connects to the city? Do you not see what you are saying?
> 
> Go through the following for a basic understanding of what proper roads can do for your economy.
> 
> http://shodhganga.inflibnet.ac.in/bitstream/10603/74747/10/10_chapter-3.pdf
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/212590/action-for-roads.pdf
> 
> The last one is particularly interesting as it shows how a country as small as England which already has an extensive network of Motorways covering pretty much all of its territory is still trying to improve them to benefit its economy.


I pointed that magical motorway part from Karachi to Hyderabad which is more like GT road then Motorway because its just the name change.
Sir it will improve economy if you have industry. You industry is suffering due to energy crisis motorway will not help.


----------



## Salza

Great thread and good work in gathering and pasting pictures here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salza said:


> Great thread and good work in gathering and pasting pictures here



Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## defence_analyst

ALi Rizwan said:


> 1> Gov.t might not have 16 billion in any given day but they do have money.
> 2> For How Long this Basha Dam is pending?
> 3> How much loan both Govt(PPP & PML-N) took.
> 4> how much Govt run department
> 5> how much Govt run companies are costing to this country
> 6> How Much Metro + support(Pole+line+crossing etc) + its yearly subsidies+maintenance Cost?
> PS: you not only need basha you need multiple dams & KB should be on priority(Canal,Quick, 500KVA line availbilty)



1. Not at all, after giving money to provinces, defence budget and debt serving. Federal is not left with much. 
2. Because for reasons I stated above gov have desperately tried everything to build Bhasha dam with loan. Now once that option not possible because of Indian lobby in WB. That means Pakistan will have to build dam with its own resources without taking loan.

Metro etc are provincial projects. 




ALi Rizwan said:


> it will reduce traffic but it will never replace existing road.
> Second you can't connect everything with motorway.
> third not every one is like you and me we have people who travel on local instead of Dewoo for Lhr-Rwp because it cost Rs 500 only.



You can connect cities with motorways. They will reduce travel time by half between all major cities of Pakistan, that is huge improvement.




ALi Rizwan said:


> Sir agree with most part but trust me motorway can't payback the loans. if you remember DURING m-2 time it was mentioned that Total revenue of NHA is less then yearly fixed interest of M-2 (2 Billion Rupee).
> Dam is more profitable question is if Govt reduce its other cost and get loan and/or involve private sector(Share or profit for some period).



As I said above motorways are being build with private and some loans. Not building them will not speed up Bhasha dam. People need to understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Narowal Link Road To Sialkot - Lahore Motorway*


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Gentlemen I hope Pakistan keeps constructing more motorways. As it is Pakistan is the class leader in high volume/high speed motorway network in South Asia. The motorways of Pakistan will go on to revolutionize Pakistan. In another two decades we will see the change they will bring to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Kaptaan said:


> Gentlemen I hope Pakistan keeps constructing more motorways. As it is Pakistan is the class leader in high volume/high speed motorway network in South Asia. The motorways of Pakistan will go on to revolutionize Pakistan. In another two decades we will see the change they will bring to Pakistan.


The reason for this -


They act like arteries. They nourish and connect the areas they pass through and connect them with country/globe
They will create node points along the network which will in time develop into towns/cities of tomorrow.
Think of GT road. Think of all the towns/cities that are strung along it.
They will bring virgin land/regions to forefront of economic activity.
They will diffuse development across Pakistan.
They will connect/bring people together.
They will create new economic corridors along their path.
Just give time and economic forces to play out. Motorways of Pakistanb are harbingers of change. I hope and expect multitude of industrail trading estates to take root along the node points created by the motorway network and many a Chinese company will establish operations along the way to connect Pakistan with the economic miracle that is China. 

Pakistan needs to focus on law/order, education and creating a business friendly environment. Success will sure follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## defence_analyst

Kaptaan said:


> The reason for this -
> 
> 
> They act like arteries. They nourish and connect the areas they pass through and connect them with country/globe
> They will create node points along the network which will in time develop into towns/cities of tomorrow.
> Think of GT road. Think of all the towns/cities that are strung along it.
> They will bring virgin land/regions to forefront of economic activity.
> They will diffuse development across Pakistan.
> They will connect/bring people together.
> They will create new economic corridors along their path.
> Just give time and economic forces to play out. Motorways of Pakistanb are harbingers of change. I hope and expect multitude of industrail trading estates to take root along the node points created by the motorway network and many a Chinese company will establish operations along the way to connect Pakistan with the economic miracle that is China.
> 
> Pakistan needs to focus on law/order, education and creating a business friendly environment. Success will sure follow.



Especially if all government have to do is provide land in case of private investment. From top of my head Swat motorway, Sialkot-Lahore, Karachi-Hydrabad-Sukkur are on BOT basis.


*National Highway Authority (NHA) Awards Five BOT Projects Worth 373 Billions*
"Among the ongoing Build, Operate & Transfer (BOT) projects include 136 km Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9), which is almost complete, 91 km Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (M-11), and about 300 km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6)."
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/national-highway-authority-nha-awards-five-331907.html

If NHA can continue to attract private investment to build world class motorways then it will be stupidity to refuse them. Price of land is very small part of overall cost, maybe 10-15% at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 10/6/2018.*
Hazara Expressway .. E-35
*Mansehra.*


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Motorway Plantation Under Billion Trees Afforestation Project near Mardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*HAZARA EXPRESSWAY (E-35)*

Shahkot, Abbottabad.

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

It will be very soon through a six lane expressway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Today near Pir Mahal.*

















*Samundari Interchange Today.*






























*Updates 29/6/2018.*

*M-2 & M-3 Interchange. Work started on Asphalt at slip roads.*













*Updates 3/6/2018.*

*Toba Tek Singh Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

ALi Rizwan said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> What important is How? because they had money
> For Direct Cargo Fight but most important was foreign buyer direct flight to city.
> 
> 
> Growth Industrial & Agriculture?
> Textile your industry main backbone most unit closed or about too permanently closed other on & off and very few Large Group are showing growth. Reason High Power Generation cost not Motorway.
> Agriculture Sector heavily depend on Canal water for which you need dam not Motorway.
> Motorway is always away but who will improve existing Highway which are direct route.
> 
> 
> If you remember they have bypass for major cities even small one and yes there are shops & homes here and there on the way but space is still there to add more lanes.
> 
> 
> Motorway will give temporary boast to sector related to its Constructions & materials.
> what you forget its nothing new we already had road not as good as motorway but roads are there.
> *Pls Explain Textiles industries in Lahore/Faisalabad closed. Reason Cost of doing business (Electricity) is too high. When there was no Motorway b/w Fsb-Lhr & Karachi this sector show huge boom. Will your Motorway Give them Boost?
> Pls Explain Agri sector How will you replace Water with motorway??? Will your motorway help crop grow faster or very less water?*
> 
> Lol! no dam no cheap electricity meaning most industrial unit closed. your logic of few hours or max 24 hour early delivery will change nothing.
> motorway logic works when you have no main roads but you already have highway although only 4 lane. which should be 6 lane minimum. like GT road which is much wider.
> 
> i shared may experience because when i say road has a capacity its true because i have seen it with my own eyes.
> HTV occupied Fast Lane or Car Lane because that Road do not have Middle Lane which they can use while overtaking.
> you are not alone i am also one of those who prefer motorway but whats important is not me or you or people you deal with who trust me are in number but are small one in this markets segment.
> Trust me Situation is not good in Pakistan & problem is Expensive energy.
> 
> No Sir you misread. i am not saying built. i am only pointing that Bypass already exist for Cities & even small one.
> No you don't because they have very few Shops or houses and not many people cross.
> 80-100Km speed is ok whats not is 5~10KM speed because of HTV. Reduce speed SIgn is only few and small patches but that is not the problem.
> Existing Lhr-Khi Road has space what it needed is two more lane. You should also think about common man Suffering due too those 4 lane. Like you and me they also are citizen of this country.
> 
> No you don't because they have very few Shops or houses and not many people cross.
> 80-100Km speed is ok whats not is 5~10KM speed because of HTV. Reduce speed SIgn is only few and small patches but that is not the problem.
> 
> Existing road still has potential(Space) i am talking about Lhr-Khi Road & they genuinely need more lane due to congestion. Motorway will help people like you & me. But fact is most people who travel b/w Lhr-Khi are neither like you & me. This Road will still have more traffic then Motorway.
> 
> 
> I pointed that magical motorway part from Karachi to Hyderabad which is more like GT road then Motorway because its just the name change.
> Sir it will improve economy if you have industry. You industry is suffering due to energy crisis motorway will not help.



So you are arguing for the sake of arguing, since I refuse to believe that you can't put two and two together even after someone's smacked them in your face.

Your argument is analogous to; "Jack almost died due to hunger, give him food. Did he almost die of thirst? No! So give him just food."


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Slip Roads under construction near Karnal Sher Khan Interchange Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1.First Phase one up to Dubyan interchange will be operational for traffic.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Expressway




















































*Katlang Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Flyover at Shaukat Khanum Intersection, Lahore updated pictures.*













Latest


----------



## ghazi52

*Up gradation of N-70.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel‬‎ is an 10 km vehicular tunnel under the Lowari Pass of the Hindu Kush mountains, between Dir and Chitral in KPK of Pakistan. It is operated by the NHA and carries traffic on the N-45 National Highway, thus bypassing Lowari Pass. Construction was partly completed by June 2017,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus Highway N-55 Duel carriage project from Jamshoro to Sehwan 133 km.................... N55 *


----------



## ghazi52

Jhaal Chowk Faisalabad Aerial view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> Jhaal Chowk Faisalabad Aerial view


Stunning. Good to see development other than Lahore, Isb and Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Expressway E - 35*

*Near Karmang Chowki, Shinkiari.*





















*Near Qalandarabad.*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Aerial View of Karachi Hyderabad Motorway *


----------



## ghazi52

*Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian (Package-2B). M - 14*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Karakoram Highway and Passu Cones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35 Hazara

*Updates 20/7/2018.*

*Bridge Near Chamba Village.*


----------



## ghazi52

*NLC launches vehicle recovery service *

RAWALPINDI: National Logistics Cell (NLC) has launched a comprehensive recovery service for light and heavy vehicles along the entire GT Road with the aim of enhancing the efficiency and performance of logistics industry of Pakistan and facilitating general commuters. Called the NLC Dost Recovery, the service will be available 24/7 round the year and is the first of its kind along the GT Road which will alleviate the hardship being faced by commuters in general and transporters in particular in the event of mishap and breakdown. Latest machinery and equipment has been placed at important facilities on the GT Road to help motorists and truckers in timely recovery of light and heavy vehicles. A dedicated helpline – UAN number 042-111-321-321 – has been established for prompt response to salvage and rescue the disabled and damaged vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52

*N - 70*

Upgradation of N-70 National Highway (Multan - Qila Saifullah) at Girdu *Hills* near Fort Monroe in District Dera Ghazi Khan. 33 km hilly portion of the N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section will be widened and shorted through construction of 8 steel bridges. This will shorten the distance and travel time between *Multan* and Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Martin Peterson

Impressive stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> *N - 70*
> 
> Upgradation of N-70 National Highway (Multan - Qila Saifullah) at Girdu *Hills* near Fort Monroe in District Dera Ghazi Khan. 33 km hilly portion of the N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section will be widened and shorted through construction of 8 steel bridges. This will shorten the distance and travel time between *Multan* and Quetta


Impressive.


----------



## Chakar The Great

Aerial View of Hazara Motorway Interchange at Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway M-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway section to reopen this month*

TOBA TEK SINGH: The motorway (M-4) Gojra-Toba Tek Singh section will reopen for traffic after mid-August while Lahore-Abdul Hakeem portion of the Peshawar-Lahore-Karachi Motorway which passes through Rajana and Pirmahal areas will reopen for traffic after a few weeks when all of its interchanges get completed.

Just two days before PML-N government’s tenure ended, then prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated the incomplete motorway at Rajana.

Traffic was opened on both roads for just two days and as soon as the PML-N government was dissolved on May 30, the next day interchanges of M-4 located on Toba-Jhang Road and of M-3 (Peshawar-Lahore-Karachi) at Rajana were closed.

A National Highway Authority (NHA) official told that till the mid of August all remaining work and construction of the interchanges will be completed and now a new inauguration function will not be held.

He said the NHA had decided to construct four new service areas on M-4 (Pindi Bhattian-Multan portion) at Nawan Lahore and Jamani interchanges where there will be a petrol pump, a mosque, parking lot and tuck shops


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of Murree/Islamabad Expressway & Murree Hills In BackGound*







From 2nd August 2018, the National Highway Authority (NHA) has increased the toll tax rates by up to 10% across the country; citing inflation as the cause of increase and also the requirement for more funds to properly maintain the national assets of the country. Our roads are only 4.6% of the country’s entire road network, but carry more than 80% of the traffic.

The decision to revise the rates of toll taxes was made at NHA meeting, which was chaired by Chairman Jawad Rafique. The new taxes will generate additional PKR 5 billion revenue for the authority which will be used to maintain the national highways and motorways. It is to be noted here that NHA generated PKR 25 billion revenue in the form of toll collections in the time period between 2017-18.

*New toll tax for cars on different routes is as follow:*

Khanewal-Multan: The toll tax has been increased to PKR 90 from PKR 80. There is a PKR 10 increase in the toll tax.
Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad-Gojra: Increased to PKR 200 from PKR 180.
Islamabad-Peshawar: Soared to PKR 240 from PKR 210.

It is worth mentioning here that after the commencement of electronic toll collection, the car, wagon, minibus owners paying through cash will be charged an extra surcharge of PKR 20.
Tax rates for a 12-seater wagon and wagon having the seating capacity of 13-24 people are mentioned below:

*Wagon up to 12 seaters*

Khanewal-Multan: From PKR 130 to PKR 150
Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad-Gojra: Increased to PKR 290 from PKR 260.
Islamabad-Peshawar: Surged to PKR 400 from PKR 350.

*Wagon 13-24 seats coaster/minibus*

Khanewal-Multan: The toll rate has been jacked up to PKR 200 to PKR 180
Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad-Gojra: Increased to PKR 430 from PKR 380.
Islamabad-Peshawar: The previous rate was PKR 490, which has been increased to PKR 550.

*See the toll rates for trucks below:*

Khanewal-Multan: The authority has increased the toll tax rates for trucks on the said route from PKR 410 to PKR 460.
Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad-Gojra: Has been increased to PKR 970 from PKR 860.
Islamabad-Peshawar: The previous rate on this route was PKR 1,120, which has now been increased to PKR 1,270.

Additional surcharge of PKR 50 will be charged to trucks and buses with effect from the date of commencement of electronic toll collection on the routes.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 30/7/2018.*

*M - 5....Section-2, Sindh.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/7/2018.*

*Katlang Interchange. Motorway to be opened upto Katlang (50 km) in this month.*


----------



## Martin Peterson

Thats some good quality construction.


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Has Planned 6 Major Motorway Projects at a Cost of $1.83 Billion*







National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to undertake six motorway projects with an estimated cost of $1.83 billion through Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis, official sources revealed.

The total length of these six projects is 572 km and would be awarded a concession term of 20-25 years. Further, the land to be provided by the government for these projects and expected rate of return is 15-20 percent, revealed documents available with ProPakistani.

NHA is promoting PPP in order to bring skills, efficiency and to augment limited public resources. NHA Act and PPP Policy also provide a legal framework for Private Sector Financing, sources added.

The 70 km Sialkot-Kharian Motorway will be a new 6-lane motorway and would be constructed at a cost of $365 million on PPP basis. The 115 km Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway will be the new 6-lane motorway and would cost around $518 million. The 294 km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) will be converted from an existing 4-lane Motorway into a 6-lane Motorway and would cost around $727 million.

The 43 km long Nowshera-Peshawar Expressway (N-5) will also be converted into a 6-lane Expressway with an estimated cost of $100 million. The 50 km long Karachi Northern Bypass (M-10) will be converted from existing 2-lane highway into 4-lane Motorway with an estimated cost of $120 million. Further, the plan includes up-gradation, operation & maintenance of identified stretches of National Highways and Motorways.

According to the documents, NHA has initiated an ambitious program of $13.6 billion, including China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during the last four years, and established the largest Private Sector Financing Regime through Public Private Partnership (PPP) of $ 3.4 billion with 882 km of motorway.

About 1785 km of motorways have been added into the network during the last five years and increased from 575 km in 2013 to 2360 km in 2018. Road infrastructure projects worth Rs 1.74 trillion were either completed, on-going or in planning and procurement stages since 2013, which guarantee the socio-economic development of the country, the official added.

NHA completed 35 projects worth Rs. 498 billion with a length of 2813 km since 2013. 25 major highway projects of 1460 km length are ongoing and would be completed with Rs 445 billion.

Further, 21 major projects of 3200 km are in planning and procurement stages and would be completed at a cost of Rs. 800 billion. Further Hakla-D.I.Khan motorway- 290 km western route would be completed in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Eastern Bypass and Lahore-Sialkot motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway

Update 1/8/2018.*

*Near D.I Khan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 18/08/2018.*

*N-70 Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata Section up gradation.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Murree Expressway (E-75).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: National Highways Authority (NHA) during the last five years undertook four major projects on Public Private Partnership (PPP) at total of US$ 3380 million.

Talking to APP on Sunday an official of NHA said the authority has established an active cell for encouragement of private sector involvement in road building schemes, which is providing information under one window operation to the investors.

As a result, NHA succeeded in undertaking four mega projects on PPP basis during the last five years which include 357 km modernization of Lahore-Islamabad Motorway, conversion of existing super highway into 136 km Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway, construction of 89 Km Lahore-Sailkot motorway and 300 Km Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway at a total cost of US$ 3380 million.

*He further said, the NHA is planning to undertake five more projects on Public Private Partnership basis in the future which include 70 km Sialkot-Kharian Motorway, 115 Km Kharain-Rawalpindi Motorway, 294 Km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway, 43 Km Nowshera-Peshawar Expressway and 50Km Karachi Northern Bypass from two-lane highway to four-lane motorway.*

These projects will be completed at an estimated of cost of US$ 1830 million, he said.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

*دیکھو اک پنڈی بوائے *







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

*نئی حکومت ریلوے کو مظبوط اور مستحکم کرے گئی*
*جہاں ضرورت ہو گئی وہاں روڈ بنے گا*


----------



## N.Siddiqui

AHMED85 said:


> دیکھو اک پنڈی بوائے




Which train is this, looks comfortable and clean...and luxurious too...


----------



## AHMED85

Pluralist said:


> Which train is this, looks comfortable and clean...and luxurious too...


Don't know but its look like Business Class.


----------



## AHMED85

Pluralist said:


> Which train is this, looks comfortable and clean...and luxurious too...


Its Rawalpindi  Not Riwand





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ScreamLikeMe

Are these highways built by Pakistani companies?


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ScreamLikeMe said:


> Are these highways built by Pakistani companies?



Joint Venture with Chinese and some portion completely by FWO (Army) or civilian..
Highways in Balochistan all by FWO.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway, Passu,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> Joint Venture with Chinese and some portion completely by FWO (Army) or civilian..
> Highways in Balochistan all by FWO.


Local non FWO companies in JV also SKB, Habib etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Turkish Companies like Limak in JV with ZKB.

Pakistan companies like ZKB, Habib, D.Baloch Company, Hakas
Pakistan public sector organizations like FWO, NLC.

http://zkb.com.pk/ https://www.facebook.com/ZKB.HO/
http://hakas.pk/
https://www.facebook.com/smashrafdbaluch/

@ScreamLikeMe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction *Swat Motorway* near Katlang

Pictures of Katlang Interchange. The project of KP Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* Swat Motorway*
*
Updates 18/08/2018.*

*At different locations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Damn E Koh Islamabad
















Monal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*BRT .. Peshawar
Girder launching in Dabgari Garden Area* 
Bus Lane on top, lower level reserved for cyclist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M9*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/9/2018.*

*Ubaouro Bridge, *smallest angle skew Bridge girders in M5 (K478) launched successfully. A Special bridge girder erection machine was imported from China for the 23 degrees girders instillation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Qalandarabad Interchange of Hazara Motorway Under Construction...


----------



## ghazi52

"Finally! Construction of Flyover over railway Line (Indus Highway N-55) at Jamshoro Phatak work is completed. Jamshoro flyover it Connects 3 Universities Mehran,LUMHS & Muet With Jamshoro and Hyderabad.



















__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*View of* Nahakki *Tunnel in* Mohmand .

Ghalanai-Mamad Ghat Road (45 Km) is located within Mohmand which is bounded by Bajaur to the north, Khyber districts to the south, Malakand and Charsadda districts to the east and Peshawar district to the south east. Ghalanai is administrative seat of the area; while Mamad Ghat is an important locality within the agency connected to Nuristan province of Afghanistan through Nawa Pass; a locality on Pak- Afghan Border.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:View of N-85 Running from town of Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag and Basima in Balochistan province, it then connects to M8 motorway. Its total length is 487 km.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Satellite imagery for Interchanges*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Hingol, Balochistan Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Expressway Murree Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N50 - Zhob Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georg

that are some astonishing landscape pictures, in several it is amazing how similar to central europe the landscape looks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.





Karakoram Highway in Gojal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*After Mansehra. Hazara Expressway.*


----------



## ghazi52

KKH... GB


----------



## Yankee-stani

Georg said:


> that are some astonishing landscape pictures, in several it is amazing how similar to central europe the landscape looks



Thats why its called the Switzerland of the East


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/9/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Georg said:


> that are some astonishing landscape pictures, in several it is amazing how similar to central europe the landscape looks


We have deserts in the Korakorams where it snows ... deserts with rivers flowing from glaciers...

We have alpine forests and huge manmade tropical type forests.... shrines in caves... covered by mountains domes... mud volcanos... we got huge lakes and largest salt mines and much more ...U name it man.... we got it.



STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Hingol, Balochistan Pakistan*




Red bull made a drifting video there.







@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We have deserts in the Korakorams where it snows ... deserts with rivers flowing from glaciers...
> 
> We have alpine forests and huge manmade tropical type forests.... shrines in caves... covered by mountains domes... mud volcanos... we got huge lakes and largest salt mines and much more ...U name it man.... we got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red bull made a drifting video there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Saif al-Arab



wish to visit balochistan but have heard that its not very safe.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Hazara Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jaranwala Interchange Completed.... M - 3*


----------



## ghazi52

Updates 12/09/2018.

* Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3) ..............................*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> wish to visit balochistan but have heard that its not very safe.


Its safe... apart from some distts.... but nowadays its all peaceful... saw a couple camping in hingol... they run a page... something like "ride with bride".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari *Tunnel new schedule released by the NHA,*
the lowari tunnel would be open for eight hours a day in 4 shifts of 2 hours each.


----------



## ghazi52

Danyore Bridge
Gilgit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Lowari *Tunnel new schedule released by the NHA,*
> the lowari tunnel would be open for eight hours a day in 4 shifts of 2 hours each.




Why is the tunnel open only part of a day? Roads should be open 24/7????


----------



## Major Sam

Clutch said:


> Why is the tunnel open only part of a day? Roads should be open 24/7????


I am surprised too. Whats the resson to close it? 

Heard there was some protest too oj its closing.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyderabad - Tando Allayar Bypass*


----------



## BATMAN

After 5 years, there will be comparison with roads built by Damm Darood govt.


----------



## Awan68

STRANGER BIRD said:


>


where is this?


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi - Thatta Dual Carriageway 




















__________________


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 7/10/2018.*

*Abbottabad Tunnels entrance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M - 5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway -- Abbottabad - Shimla Tunnel 1700 Meter long under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to upgrade and dualize *about 67 kilometre Kohat-Karak section of Indus Highway (N-55) and Rs 5,440 million have been allocated in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) of the current fiscal year, an official of NHA informed APP on Monday.

The official said that the Indus Highway (N-55) is a main road which lies along the western bank of the Indus River and runs nearly the entire length of Pakistan from north to south.

He said that in recent years, the Indus Highway has been unable to cope with the increasing traffic volume and larger size of vehicles sufficiently due to the lack of road capacity and deterioration of the road surface.

As a result, traffic has become excessively concentrated on N-5, causing frequent traffic jams.

The project road is part of program to relieve the traffic on Indus Highway.

In order to address above said problems, he said, the NHA developed programme for up-gradation and improvement of Indus Highway (N-55) for being the major trade route for country on western bank of Indus River.

In this connection, N-55 (Indus highway) has been already under upgradation phase and has already been upgraded to four lane highway on various sections.

He said that the project has gained further significance due to inauguration of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

The western alignment of CPEC traversing between Islamabad and D I Khan connects N-55 near D I Khan and N-55 section, D I Khan – Kohat -Peshawar will also connect with CPEC.

Besides this section, NHA has also planned dualization and upgradation of 61 kilometres Indus Highway section from Sarai Gambila to Karak.


----------



## ghazi52

View from Babusar Top , KPK


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






Hyderabad - Mirpurkhas dual carriageway


----------



## ghazi52

Most Longest & Tallest Bridge Of Hazara Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

N-25 Baluchistan connecting Karachi with Tehran and Istanbul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M - 5


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Ring Road Project, Rawalpindi*

RAWALPINDI: The district administration and Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) finalised the alignment of the Ring Road Project on Wednesday, which will be sent to the Punjab government for final approval soon.

The alignment was finalised during a visit by a delegation from the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) at the commissioner’s office. The meeting was attended by Commissioner retired Capt Saif Anjum, Deputy Commissioner Omer Jehangir, RDA Director General Rana Akbar Hayat and other senior district administration officials.

The last government had sought a loan from the AIIB to build a ring road and ease heavy traffic in the city. The government and the bank agreed to start the problems in initial talks.

The AIIB agreed to the loan, on the condition that the government acquired land with its own funds and the loan was used to build the road and the bridges.

Work slowed after the PML-N government completed its tenure, but began again when the PTI-led provincial government was formed. A delegation from the bank visited to review the project so that the provincial government could give final approval.

A senior RDA official told Dawn that the alignment of the road made by Nespak had been approved. It will be 55 kilometres, starting from Banth near Channi Sher Alam and ending at Thalian, where it will connect to the motorway. Four intersections will be constructed.
The official said that if the project is approved the government will release funds to acquire land.

He said the previous government had made arrangements for the loan with the AIIB, which asked the government to acquire land in the first step and said it would then give the government a loan. He added that Rs4 billion would be required to acquire land.

The official said 11,000 kanals would be acquired for the construction of the road, adding that the government wanted to announce mega-projects for the city and the district, but was waiting for the by-elections to avoid any criticisms.

According to sources, the issue of landsliding in Banth due to the accumulation of dam water was raised, and the main road in the area will be closed for the movement of heavy machinery.

But, they said, it was decided that the road connecting adjacent villages and towns will not be closed during construction, and the main road will be reconstructed once the project is complete.

When contacted, Deputy Commissioner Omer Jehangir said the initial work had been completed and would be sent to the Punjab government for final approval. He said funds would be released and the acquisition of land would begin after Planning and Development approves the project.

He said the Ring Road Project was important for Rawalpindi city and the cantonment areas to ease heavy traffic. He said Rawalpindi was the main city connecting the northern areas to the country’s main road network.
RDA Chairman Arif Abbasi told Dawn that work on the preparation of the project had begun, and the final decision would be made by the Punjab government. He said a delegation from AIIB had visited, and they had reached decisions on initial work, including the alignment of the road and who would monitor the construction.
Mr Abbasi said he made some suggestions, as the road was not enough and other facilities should be made available along it.

“There is need for an industrial zone, shifting all wholesale markets including vegetables, fruits and wheat markets near the Ring Road. There is also need to establish residential colonies along the Ring Road to end urbanisation in city area which has become congested,” he said.

Published in Dawn, October 18th, 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 16/10/2018.*

Rajana Interchange & Near Nankana. As per an engineer working there, Motorway will open by next month. M-2/M-3 interchange won't open now. So entry will be from Sharaqpur Interchange. Most likely it is due to financing issues (NHA/FWO) of M-2 widening to 10 lanes from Faizpur interchage to Ravi toll plaza including 2 dedicated lanes on each side for M-3 traffic.


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway M9. SINDH .


----------



## ghazi52

Pak China Friendship Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway ( E 35 ) .. Naushehra Bridge*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*180 Km ...Hazara Motorway*
section Havelian -Thakot Motorway under construction near Battagram location Km 155.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway will be like this motorway in future after completion of 5 tunnels on it .Tourism will be boosted by Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA to build Gilgit - Shandur road to provide alternate route to CPEC*
October 22, 2018

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to build a 216-kilometre Gilgit-Shandur road to provide an alternate route to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Talking to media on Monday, an official of the NHA confirmed that the project forming part of the Gilgit-Shandur-Chitral road would provide an alternative route to the CPEC. He said that detail design and feasibility study of the Shandur-Chitral section has been completed while pre-feasibility study for Gilgit-Shandur section has been completed.

The official said that the new road will be an all-weather road so that it could facilitate the CPEC route during the winter season as well. Moreover, he informed, it will provide another route to Chitral other than the Lowari Tunnel. The estimated cost of the 345-kilometre road is Rs 45 billion.

In the 6th JCC of CPEC held in 2016, it was agreed to include Chitral CPEC road from Gilgit, Shandur, Chitral to Chakdara in the CPEC portfolio. He said that the road starts from Gilgit town located on Indus Highway and ends at Chitral town located on the Nowshera-Chitral Highway.



About the present condition of the road, he said it was constructed in 2002 by the provincial government but its sharp curves and steep gradient made the movement of heavy traffic difficult and unsuitable.

On the objectives of the project, he said that it would connect adjoining areas and valleys, which would help boost tourism and create new job opportunities for local residents.

“The project will provide better communication system to the people of the area and after completion of Lowari tunnel, this road shall serve as an alternative to Karakorum Highway,” he maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan N - 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Makeen road WANA. South Waziristan KP.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rakhi Gaj - Khar Bewata Section (N-70)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah interchange, Gujranwala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway M5 - Drone clips on various places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

180 Km *Hazara Motorway* Salhad Abbottabad To Shah Maqsood interchange under construction..






















..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal highway , Balochistan 

© Uzair Aziz Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA rolls out mobile app to assist motorists*







The mobile phone app will carry all the necessary information needed by the motorists. 

ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) on Sunday launched a mobile phone application to facilitate motorists.

Minister of State for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed, while addressing the launching ceremony in the federal capital, said the app will carry all the necessary information needed by the motorists.

Saeed said that his ministry’s 70-day target had been achieved in a mere 50 days, adding that five major NHA projects, carried out under the previous government’s tenure, are being audited now.

The communications minister said that land worth more than one billion rupees had already been retrieved by the NHA.

Saeed said the ministry’s target is to be able to raise its own budget, adding that, “In this 50-day period we have managed to generate a revenue of Rs 761 million.”

The minister further said that 50 billion tree saplings would be planted on the sides of 12,000-km long NHA highways.

Saeed added that 17 NHA projects are currently being investigated as well.

He also urged the general public to own highways and take care of the national assets.

Speaking on the occasion, NHA chairman Jawad Rafique Malik said the mobile app will provide great service to the masses. This is a user-friendly and effective application, prepared under a limited budget, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway .... E - 35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M - 5 Motorway to be Operational by August 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Following motorways are operational,U/C and proposed*

M1: Peshawar-Islamabad is operational
M2: Lahore-Islamabad is operational
M3: Lahore-Abdulhakeem is U/C, expected to open in few months.
M4: Pindi Bhattian-Multan is partially operational, slated for completion this year.
M5: Multan-Sukkur is U/C, completion expected in 2019.
M6: Sukkur-Hyderabad, contract has been awarded for construction and 2020 completion is expected.
M7: Dadu-Hub is at proposed stage only as of now.
M8: Ratodero-Gwadar is partially operational.
M9: Hyderabad-Karachi, partially operational and expected to complete this year.
M10: Aka karachi northern bypass, it's a normal 2 lane road as of now but expansion to a proper motorway is proposed.
M11:Sialkot-Lahore, U/C and expected to open this year
M14: Hakla-DI khan, U/C and expected to open this year.
(E35) Hazara motorway : Partially operational, 2019 completion expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *Following motorways are operational,U/C and proposed*
> 
> M1: Peshawar-Islamabad is operational
> M2: Lahore-Islamabad is operational
> M3: Lahore-Abdulhakeem is U/C, expected to open in few months.
> M4: Pindi Bhattian-Multan is partially operational, slated for completion this year.
> M5: Multan-Sukkur is U/C, completion expected in 2019.
> M6: Sukkur-Hyderabad, contract has been awarded for construction and 2020 completion is expected.
> M7: Dadu-Hub is at proposed stage only as of now.
> M8: Ratodero-Gwadar is partially operational.
> M9: Hyderabad-Karachi, partially operational and expected to complete this year.
> M10: Aka karachi northern bypass, it's a normal 2 lane road as of now but expansion to a proper motorway is proposed.
> M11:Sialkot-Lahore, U/C and expected to open this year
> M14: Hakla-DI khan, U/C and expected to open this year.
> (E35) Hazara motorway : Partially operational, 2019 completion expected.



Also Sialkot-Kharian (70km) and then Kharian-Rawalpindi (115km) motorway. Construction should start next year.
http://nha.gov.pk/en/project/ppp/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Kohat Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest satellite imagery for interchanges*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*NH&MP hosts road safety seminar*






https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/press-release
LAHORE - True followers of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) clear paths instead of blocking them, former inspector general Zulfiqar Ahmad Cheema told a road safety seminar titled “Emergency Response in Crisis-Like Situations” organised by the National Highways & Motorway Police here.

“Perfection of a Muslim reflects in his talk and character. National highways and motorways are lifeline of the country and they should never be blocked. Civilised nation always adopt peaceful ways of protest instead of damaging property or creating nuisance for people. Islam teaches us to remove hurdles from passageways,” he said.

Inspector General of Motorway Police Allah Dino Khawaja, Additional Inspector General Khalid Mehmood, CCPO Lahore BA Nasir, DIG Central Zone Ahmad Arslan Malik, DG Rescue 1122 Dr Rizwan Naseer, SSP Masroor Alam Kolachi , SSP Rana Iyaz Saleem , renowned clinical psychologist Nazia Bashir and renowned writer/novelist Amna Mufti. A large number of people from all segments of the society, including media persons, transporters, lawyers, traders, educationists, students, and member of civil society attended the event.

Addressing the participants, Cheema said a positive change in the behaviour of masses is need of the day. Better coordination is vital among institutions to promote brotherhood and mutual tolerance. He acknowledged the role of Motorway Police in promoting road safety, which was an unknown notion before its inception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of roads and bridges in Ex Tribal areas of Pakistan to bring economic revolutions in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Nehakki Tunnel*














SHABQADAR: For bus driver Noor Ullah, the journey from the Bajaur Agency to the neighbouring Mohmand Agency used to be long and fraught with risks.

But after a new tunnel, through the historic Nahakki Pass, was opened earlier this week, the journey has whittled down to just 15 minutes and the ride is smooth and safe.

“I have been travelling on these roads for a long time,” Noor told The Express Tribune shortly after completing his maiden voyage through the Rs1.1 billion tunnel on a bus full of passengers headed for the port city of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to shift most of the infrastructure projects of road and railway sector to the private sector investment instead of Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) because of shrinking fiscal space in the 12th Five-Year Plan.*

“PSDP is not enough for the timely completion of ongoing infrastructure projects and the projects under 12th Five-Year Plan,” said the Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtyar.

He was presiding over a meeting to review infrastructure projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor framework, PSDP-funded projects and the fiscal difficulties.

The government has already scaled down the current year’s PSDP from around Rs 1 trillion to Rs 675 billion under the supplementary budget due to fiscal constraints. It was reported that the government would have to attract private sector investment by formally operationalising public-private partnership (PPP) or offer road and railway projects through Build, Operate & Transfer (BOT) mode.

National Highways and Motorways have been consuming bulk of the share of PSDP funding over the past four years, primarily because of many CPEC-related roads. Last year, the National Highway Authority spent Rs341bn out of PSDP total spending of around Rs795bn.

The meeting was also attended by Secretary Planning Zafar Hasan, Secretary Communication Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui, DG National Logistics Cell Maj Gen Asim Iqbal, Engineer-in-Chief of Pakistan Army Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal, Chairman NHA Jawad Rafique Malik, Member Infrastructure Malik Ahmed Khan and senior officials of ministries concerned.

All the participants were directed to consider innovative financing models for private sector investment. It was explained that some major motorway projects had also been developed on BOT model with varying degrees of successes and failures and should be kept in mind while going ahead with fresh financing schemes.

The meeting was briefed about the progress on various road infrastructure and railway projects with main focus on finding an alternate source of funding for them as they consumed too much of the PSDP.

It was also reported that revisions in PSDP, owing to shortage of funds, was also a major cause of project delays, resulting in their increased cost. “Switching over to the PPP or BOT mode will relieve the burden on PSDP and also facilitate the provision of adequate funds for ongoing infrastructure projects for their timely completion,” the minister observed.

The meeting was also told that growth targets of 6.5-7pc envisaged in the 12th Five-Year Plan had to be revised due to fiscal constraints and other macroeconomic conditions. He said the planning minister was in the process of finalising the plan and there was a need to set priorities on how to go about developing infrastructure under an effective planning.

Bakhtyar also asked the relevant agencies to consider finding other means for generating revenue by utilising existing asset base for financing and effective implementation projects pertaining to roads and highways. One option, said an official, could be the launch of infrastructure bonds both on conventional and Islamic mode by utilising existing assets as collateral. It was felt that there was a need for devising a holistic strategy for developing and upgrading infrastructure across the country and fill connectivity gaps for sustained national growth.

Chairman National Highway Authority (NHA) also gave a briefing on various ongoing infrastructure projects including multiple routes under the CPEC framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway to become fully operational for traffic this month*

The remaining 12-km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway from Shah Maqsood Interchange to Havelian Interchange will be opened for traffic this month.

According to National Highway Authority, after completion of this portion, the Motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.

The 47-km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange was opened for traffic in December last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M2 M3 Interchange *
02-12-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shigar - Gilgit Baltistan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange-Chakdara)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA to build 210 km DI Khan-Zhob section of CPEC western route*


ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to build 210 kilometer D I Khan-Zhob section of Western Route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

It's first portion is a 50-km four lane motorway which starts from Yarik, Indus Highway and ends at Sagu.

Beyond Sagu up to Zhob dualization of existing section of D I Khan-Quetta Highway (N-50) is being done under the project. It also includes construction of Darazinda and Zhob bypass.

An official of NHA told that proposed Right of Way of the project is 100m for Yarik to Sagu and realignment portion, 30m 50m will be acquired for dualization of N-50. 

He said that Chinese financing for the Western route project ‘Up-gradation of D.I. Khan (Yarik) - Zhob, Phase-I (210 km)’ will be one of the important points on agenda for the next Joint Cooperation Committee of CPEC, scheduled to be held in the 3rd week of this month.

Matters regarding financing are being pursued with the Chinese government, he added.

He said other two remaining sections of CPEC Western Route namely Zhob - Quetta and Quetta -Sohrab sections are in feasibility study stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Attabad tunnel. Hunza.**

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Roads Infrastructure being developed in Tharparkar Sindh............







.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CM orders construction of Malir Expressway from July 2019 

Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has directed the Sindh Planning & Development Department to begin work on the *Malir Expressway project* from July next year in order to complete it within two-and-a-half years. He issued these directives on Monday while presiding over a meeting at the CM House to review the progress of the Malir Expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway Near Passu GB..


----------



## ghazi52

367 KM Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2 crossing through Kalar Kahar beauty of Pakistan..


----------



## ghazi52

*KB-Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Zhob - Quetta Road Under Construction part of CPEC's Western route


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 21/12/2018.*

*Asphalt work near Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35


----------



## ghazi52

*24/12/2018.*

*E - 35 .. Shah Maqsood to Havelian section.*


----------



## ghazi52

Camera Click of The Junction where 3 Mightiest Mountain Ranges Himalaya, Karakoram & Hindu Kush Meet. Enroute Gilgit near Jaglot Gilgit-Baltistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of the 40 Km long Faizabad – Baharak road, connecting Afghanistan with neighboring countries China and Tajikistan through Wakhan district and Ishkashim, and is ready for inauguration. 

*Lowari Tunnel the lifeline of Chitral *
Wakhan Corridor brings China, Pakistan Tajikistan & Afghanistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*81 KM Swat Motorway under-construction Zulam Kot twin-tube tunnel on Swat Expressway near Chakdara.
*
The 1,300-meter-long twin tube tunnel, as part of the Swat Motorway Project, is expected to be completed by December, 2018, reducing the travel time between Islamabad and Chakdara from 4 hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of N-70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in District Dera Ghazi Khan. 33 km hilly portion of the N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section will be widened and shorted through construction of 8 steel bridges. This will shorten the distance and travel time between Multan and Quetta. Financed by Japan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*D I Khan Islamabad Motorway under construction.*
Mianwali CPEC interchange Kot Balian (Paikhel)


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway *


----------



## ghazi52

*
Approved policy for construction of interchanges 

The news is out and it has left many developers and investors in Islamabad ecstatic. National Highway Authority (NHA)’s approval for private entities to build interchanges on motorways means better connectivity for various projects. And that’s just not limited to housing societies.*

Here are the details.

*The approval*

NHA has allowed private entities to construct interchanges on highways and motorways under its control. This will make the process of arranging for right-of-way for a number of projects easier. These include medical cities, commercial centres, theme parks, factory outlets, industrial area projects and many housing schemes.

Construction of interchanges on motorways was previously possible only through approvals from the federal government, routed via the Public Sector Development Programme. The new policy, however, comes with certain terms and conditions attached to it.
*
The terms & conditions*

The terms defined in the *approved policy for construction of interchanges *are as follows:

Land will be provided by the entity
Mutation of land to NHA
Issuance of NOC subject to NHA’s approval
NHA approved designs only
One interchange in 10 km area
Minimum area requirement of 4,000 kanals for a housing scheme
Minimum area of 2,000 kanals for an educational/medical city
Minimum area of 2,800 kanals for industries/factory-outlets
Minimum area of 1,600 kanals for a theme park

*The cost*

For constructing an interchange, the private bodies will pay PKR 5 million (non-refundable) to NHA as processing fee. Payment of additional charges for procuring an NOC also apply. The prices vary as per area and land use;

PKR 60,000 per kanal for a housing scheme
PKR 50,000 per kanal for education/medical city
PKR 60,000 per kanal for industrial-unit/factory-outlet
Determining feasibility

The feasibility report on the proposed interchanges will be carried out by NHA-approved consultants. This includes a Traffic Impact Study, Highway Safety Audit, and a Geometric Study. The sums required for preparation of these reports will be provided by the applicant. The issuance of final approval will still be based on various aspects of the findings. Conflicts on the basis of strategic reasons, road safety measures and factors disturbing traffic-flow can result in the rejection of the proposal.

*Ownership and control*

The approved policy states that the interchanges constructed by private entities will be owned by the NHA. The authority will also be solely responsible for operating them. Furthermore, NHA will collect and keep the toll tax, with no exemption in toll being granted.

The policy also clarifies that private parties will provide the additional funds if the management cost of the toll plaza is higher than the toll collected.

Societies eager to set up their own interchanges

Construction of a dedicated interchange is deemed indispensable by many housing schemes in and around Islamabad and Rawalpindi. These include Mont Viro on Murree Expressway, Capital Smart City Lahore-Islamabad Motorway M-2, B-17 and Faisal Town on Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway M-1.

The NHA approval is likely to be followed by the launch of new projects along highways across the country. This will also make land along road networks more lucrative for investment. Not to mention that many real estate developers will also start showing interest.


----------



## ghazi52

M - 5.. Shooting on Dualization of N5 near sangi.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore-Sialkot Motorway Likely To Be Completed In August 2019.National Highway Authority (NHA) is planning to extend the Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (LSM) up to Kharian by the construction of a new 49 Km motorway from Sialkot to Kharian under the Build Operator and Transfer (BOT) model.


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police *will start patrolling at 627 KM new motorways and National Highway Network soon.

1. 230 KM.... Lahore AbdulHakeem Motorway M-3
2. 62 KM..... Gojra-Shorkot Motorway M-4
3 335 KM.... Ratodero Jamshoro Indus Highway N-55


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad: January 15, 2019 (Press Release) "Snow Removing Operation at Lowari Tunnel in progress for Traffic Movement" Heavy snowfall and extreme weather conditions at Lowari Tunnel and around has severely affected the flow of traffic there. In order to ensure traffic movement snow removing operation is in progress. This is stated in a Press Release issued by the National Highway Authority.During day time the Tunnel will be opened to traffic from 06:00 AM to 08:00 AM, 09:00


----------



## ghazi52

*59 KM Hyderabad Mirpurkhas Dual Carriageway*


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway Abbottabad Mansehra Section Updates*


----------



## Chishty4

KHYBER-PAKHTUNKHWA: Aerial view of M-1 Motorway *(#Peshawar- #Islamabad)* (155-km, six-lane, controlled-access)



* [#M1Motorway #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #Pakistan #PakistanMotorways #Motorway #AerialPakistan]





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza Updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad G8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Hazara Motorway Near Shah Maqsood Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*M1 Bridge on Ghazi barotha Canal*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*$1.315b Karakoram Highway project to complete next year*

The travel time from Havelian to Thakot will reduce from existing four hours to 1.5 hours after the completion of $1.315 billion Karakoram Highway (KKH) Phase-II, an early harvest project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework, next year.

The road infrastructure project being completed at an estimated cost of US$ 1.315 billion, is likely to be completed in the year 2020, according to official sources on Sunday.

The project is located in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province with a total length of 118 km, of which 39km is an expressway with subgrade width of 24.7m, and 79 km is Class-II highway with subgrade width of 12.3m.

After the completion of the project, the travel time from Havelian to Thakot will be reduced from 4 to 1.5 hours.

Giving further details of the project, the sources informed that commercial contract was signed on December 22, 2015, between National Highway Authority and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC).

*The project includes 105 bridges among which 60 are large bridges, 42 medium and three small bridges. There are six tunnels, among which two on expressway and four on Class-II highway.*

The groundbreaking ceremony was held on April 28, 2016. On the same day, the Pakistani Government and the Export-Import Bank of China signed the government to government loan agreement, and it came into force on June 24, 2016. The project formally commenced on September 1, 2016. The construction period is 42 months.

This project is to build a new road, not an up gradation of the existing road. As it is located in the mountainous area with complicated terrain, the construction work is extremely difficult. The milestones on tunnels, bridges, subgrades are all ahead of schedule. Two tranches of advance payment have been released in 2016.

*Up to now, 2071 Pakistani staff have been employed on the project which has created many indirect jobs and played a positive role in the local economic development.* The project also provides a great opportunity for cultivating and training a large number of engineering talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government has so far released Rs16.266 billion for *Lahore-Multan section (M-3 section)* of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway.

The government had allocated a total of Rs 40.666 billion for this project under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2018-19, according to the latest data issued by the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms.

A National Highway Authority (NHA) official said that the physical work of Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section of *M-3 *had already been completed, however, due to some technical issues, including delay in the approval for deployment of motorway police, the section could not be opened on time.

“Now the section is scheduled to be open for traffic by February 15,” the official added.

For the construction of motorway from *Burhan to Hakla on M-1*, the government has so far released Rs10 billion out of total allocation of Rs 25 billion, whereas Rs1 billion have been released for land acquisition, compensation for affected properties and relocation of utilities for the construction of Burhan/Hakla to DI Khan Motorway.

Overall, the government has released an amount of Rs 37.76 billion for 45 new and ongoing projects of NHA out of total allocation of Rs 112.997 billion for the fiscal year 2018-19 (FY19)


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial view *#Lahore-#Abdul Hakeem *Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of under construction 531 KM Quetta DIKhan Highway N-50.It will be completed May 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police started Patrolling at new 61 Km Gojra Shorkot Motorway *M-4. *It is section of #Faisalabad Multan Motorway .Do not over speed specially in fog and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

C M (GB) Inaugurates 43 Km Naltar *Expressway Project.*He expressed these views while inaugurating 43-kilometer long Naltar Expressway Project which would be completed at estimated cost of Rs 2.62 billion.

The Naltar Expressway project included four bridges which would be having length of 60 kilometers, he informed.The NLC was executing agency which had set up its site office to carry out the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway Latest Images Of Motorway Near Lahore *

Pic : ObliVion by muhammad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

81 Km ‘Swat Motorway to be opened on May 1’ 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Under Construction Abbottabad Interchange of *Hazara Motorway Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Bird Eye View of Karakurram hghway (silk route) Altit Fort and Hunza River. 

*Ahsan Arain*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

Rainbow After Rain at Peshawar Karachi National Highway N-5(1756 Km) near *Khanewal.

Photo Credit: Ali Adnan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Laying of asphalt Base course 45+880 at 285 Km D.I Khan Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway Package 2A Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian Mianwali and Kundal Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful scene of Hazara motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

Beautiful Pakistan, Hamara Pakistan 

#Pakistan 
©MHToori.com 

Like/Support





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1873629029431453

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Laying of Asphalt Base Course at *Sohawa Chakwal Road* Project near Junction With N-5 Chakwal morr. Length 66 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial view of M9 Motorway stretching through Jamshoro.*
M9 Motorway is a 135 km long motorway which connects Karachi to Hyderabad.* 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt of Road at Site Wahi Pandhi To Gorakh Hills Station Dadu, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

National Highway 25, Connecting Balochistan to Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

Chishty4 said:


> National Highway 25, Connecting Balochistan to Sindh.
> 
> View attachment 539066



That looks amazing


----------



## ghazi52

Going towards Kumrat Valley

in winter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

#Karakorum Highway toward #China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Express ..... *Latest 30 Jan 2019 Complete Video from Bakhshali to Katlang Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Starts Campaign to Plant 10 Billion Trees Along Highways*

Ministry of Communications and the Ministry of Climate Change have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the plantation of ten billion trees along the national highways and motorways.

The MoU has been signed to execute the project called “Apni Shahrah’ in which trees will be planted alongside the Motorways and National Highways.

Minister for Communications and Postal Service Murad Saeed and State Minister for Climate Change gave their addresses in the MoU-signing ceremony.

While addressing the ceremony, Saeed said that a campaign by the Climate Change ministry is underway for planting trees in schools and colleges.

Project ‘Apni Shahrah’ is part of the government’s countrywide plantation drive ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’. The project is about engaging the sponsors and donors from Civil Society Business Community and private entities for plantation and maintenance of trees in Right of Way of National Highways & Motorways.

Federal Secretary for Communications Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui, Federal Secretary Climate Change Hasan Nisar Jami, Chairman National Highway Authority Jawwad Rafique Malik, and Senior Officers of both the ministries were also present at the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

View of 367 Km Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2
Sargodha, Bhera: M-2 Motorway (Islamabad-Lahore) at Bhera Service Area [#Sargodha #Bhera #Pakistan #Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC 180 Km Hazara Motorway under construction .Completion Feb 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

1.6 Km layyah Taunsa Bridge 4 lanes at River Indus under construction.. It would reduce distance between Layyah and Taunsa with Indus Highway (N-55) by over 150 km . It will link shortly Indus Highway and CPEC Eastern Route Faisalabad Multan Motorway (M-4) for Baluchistan transport. Photo Credit:Abbas Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway near Passu, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

New Intelligence Transport System *ITS Model* at 230 Km Lahore AbdulHakeem #Motorway M-3 in Pakistan.
Variable Message Signs Display night vision testing at *Motorway M-3*.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational in March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Karachi Lahore Motorway KLM section 230 Km *Lahore Abdul Hakeem* Motorway M-3 under construction Service and Rest areas. Carriage way is completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*M-5 -- Multan - Sukkur Motorway*

Updates 31/1/2018.

At km 746+50. Asphalt Base Course work started. 

*



*

*



*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098177946668257281

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095195582040141824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Intelligence Transport System ITS Model at 230 Km Lahore AbdulHakeem Motorway M-3 in Pakistan.

Variable Message Signs Display night vision testing @ Motorway M-3.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational in March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Today, shamkot M4 bridge @ N5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway Near Passu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Magical snake road babusar top, #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor #Western Route: 285 KM #DIKhan (Yarik) #Islamabad (Hakla) #Motorway Under Construction . Travelling time will be reduced from 6 hours to 2 hours 30 mints.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC East West Corridor: Upgradation of N70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in DG Khan started in late 2016.
The road from Multan to Qila Saifullah is being improved and widened to link it up with the road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The project is to be executed in three phases at a cost of Rs23 billion.
The first phase of ‘improvement’ of N-70 (national highway) commenced with the funding of Japan International Corporation Agency (JICA).
Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.
Uniqueness of the project is that it includes 1-km-long steel bridge, the very first of its kind being introduced in Pakistan.
The hilly portion of N-70, which was constructed in the late 19th century by the British engineers.
It had seven difficult turns to negotiate to climb up the high mountain of Girdo to reach For Munro or Bewata. 
33-kilometre long tough hilly portion of N-70 would be widened and improved with installation of eight steel bridges having a total length of 1.5 kilometre.
The Japanese engineering company Japanese Taisei Corporation, which had made Kohat tunnel is working on this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial view of #Indus River, #KKH and #Chillas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*285 Km D I Khan Motorway under construction Package 2 Rehmani Kheli to Kotbalian Mianwali at Kurram River *


----------



## ghazi52

Chakwal


----------



## ghazi52

Makran coastal highway, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

3 Km Battal Tunnel completed at Hazara Motorway (Havelian-thakot KKH Phase II)

Battal Tunnel is 2960 meters (3 KM) long which will convert 1.5 hour distance to 5 minute. This tunnel starts from Battal and covers all distance of Chattar Plain top and reaches towards Kakti area. This tunnel simply bypass all distance of Chattar Plain Mountains Top.


----------



## ghazi52

*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Government of Pakistan have signed a loan agreement for $75 million to widen and upgrade 42 kilometers (km) of the busy Mardan–Swabi road in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province in Pakistan.*

The loan agreements were signed by ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang and Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed at a ceremony in Islamabad. Communications and Work Department Secretary Shahab Khattak represented Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority and the Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The financing for the new road section expands the scope of a $140 million loan for the ongoing Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Provincial Road Improvement Project. The original project will improve eight sections of key provincial roads to improve transport efficiency and safety.

The additional $75 million in financing, approved by the ADB Board of Directors in December 2018, will upgrade the existing two-lane road between Mardan and Swabi to a four-lane divided road to accommodate increasing traffic demand and improve environmental resilience.



The project will also build tolling and gender-sensitive amenities, including bus shelters and pedestrian facilities, and will promote road safety measures as part of the capacity building efforts for the KP Communications and Works Department.

The Mardan–Swabi road spans the fertile agricultural and emerging industrial heartland of the KP along the Indus and Kabul rivers. The region boasts rich Gandhara and Buddhist archeological and cultural heritage including the world heritage site of Takht Bhai. The upgraded road will ease traffic congestion and make travel faster and safer for tourists, commuters, and truckers in the region.

“The new dual carriageway will bring many benefits to the KP region,” said Yang. “The road will connect a thriving agricultural region with a busy industrial hub, and link the region to important tourist destinations such as Swat and Kalam through the Swat Expressway. The road will also improve rural people’s access to social services in Mardan, the province’s second largest city.”

The average daily traffic on the road connecting the two cities is about 7,000 vehicles, excluding the high volume of non-motorized traffic. Traffic will continue to grow at 3.4pc annually.

ADB is committed to achieving a prosperous, inclusive, resilient, and sustainable Asia and the Pacific, while sustaining its efforts to eradicate extreme poverty. Established in 1966, it is owned by 67 members—48 from the region.


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway & Motorway Police officers try to best during snow falling for Safe travelling on *RCD Highway* N-25 near Quetta, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Zero Point Interchange Islamabad 








Aerial View of Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*E-35.. Hazara Expressway*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

The newly constructed 230 Km Lahore-AbdulHakeem Motorway has an Auto speed camera detection system...

Intelligent Transport System key features are Weather Information System, Motorway Advisory Radio, Electronic Toll Collection System, Smart Travelling cards, Mobile app & website connectivity, auto accident/incident reporting, Electronic Message Signs/Boards, complete motorway CCTV Monitoring & much more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Finally allowed the heavy engine capacity bikes to travel on highways and motorways. *

The National Highways & Motorways Police (NHMP) has finally allowed the heavy engine capacity bikes to travel on highways and motorways. The whole biker’s community is excited about the decision as it will give them equal chances to benefit from the motorway driving experience.

The development came after a petition was filed in the court by the members of bikers community of Pakistan against National Highways and Motorway Police (NHMP) to let them travel on the motorway. They argued that all across the world high engine capacity bikes are allowed to travel on highways and motorways. Bikers communities in the country arrange touring trips to the northern areas of Pakistan and riding through the motorways has not only been a great experience, but it boosted such trips as well where bikers would ride in groups. Tourists from all over the world come to Pakistan and drive on national highways. Not only, the ban will affect the foreign tourists but will also cast a not so good image of Pakistan.



However, NHMP has made its rules for the bikers and has allowed their admittance to motorways on some conditions.

The following are some of the salient features what NHMP demands from bikers on the motorways:
Those who want to ride on the highways should get permission in the form of Biker Card, which only NHMP can issue.
To get a card, a biker should possess a valid license for motorbike issued from NHMP.
The minimum age limit for acquisition of a Biker Card should be at least 30 years of age.



All motorbikes on motorways must have a valid number plate.
The maximum speed limit on highways will be 110 km/h.
Bikers will be allowed to enter on highways only from sunrise to sunset.
Pillion riding shall be prohibited on motorways.
Motorbike below 600cc engine displacement will not be allowed on motorways.
Racing will not be allowed. The rider must wear protective gear at all times.

Automark contacted to Zahid Malik, Founder & Head of Safe Riding of Pakistan Bikers Club in Lahore for his opinion about the matter.



Malik welcomes NHMP’s decision to lift the ban on a motorcycle and allowed the high capacity bikes to ride on highways and motorways.

He said, “technically it is good that NHMP has made some rules that will not only encourage the safe bike riding but also ensure the better discipline, transparency, and responsible behavior on motorways and highways”.

He explained,“though some bike enthusiasts are angry over the age limit but putting the age restriction is a good step to promote the responsible and decent behavior on highways. The highway is a fast track. You don’t have a margin to make any mistake. A single mistake would not only impact the bike riders but also create trouble to other vehicles on the motorway as well”.

About the verified number plate restriction, Malik said, this is a good step on behalf of the NHMP as it will restrict the moving of smuggled vehicles across the country.

Talking about the tourist bikers, he said, “the conditions should be flexible for international bike riders as they are already experienced riding on all the major and fast tracks of the world. He also mentioned, giving some flexibility in conditions to tourist bikers will not only welcome the bikers from all over the world but will also highlight the positive image of Pakistan”



We wish biker’s community all the best and also hope that after this ban uplifting, they would comply with all the rules and regulations specified by NHMP for their safety and the safety of others.
Auto mark


----------



## ghazi52

Intelligent Transport System(ITS) for 230 Km Lahore AbdulHakeem Motorway M-3 ready for operations in March 2019.200 Speed checking cameras installed. 
The newly constructed Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway has an Auto speed camera detection system...
Intelligent Transport System key features are Weather Information System, Motorway Advisory Radio, Electronic Toll Collection System, Smart Travelling cards, Mobile app & website connectivity, auto accident/incident reporting, Electronic Message Signs/Boards, complete motorway CCTV Monitoring & much more....






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel Dir upper chitral road


----------



## Chishty4

#Skardu-#Gilgit road update 

(1)Both new Ayub and Alam bridges are open for all kind of Vehicles
(2)Extension work from #Kachura to Skardu is approx clear 
(3)Approx 70-80 % extension work from Staq Nala to Ayub bridge is completed now doing blasting in hilly areas.
(4)Approx 40-50 % extension work from Alam bridge to Staq nala is completed .

Note: Tourists who are planning to visit Skardu should try to Travel Skardu-Gilgit road after 2 PM (After working hours) otherwise it will take 8-10 hours.


----------



## Chishty4

FWO introduces multiple recharge methods for M-Tag 

Frontier Works Organization (FWO) has introduced various payment methods to recharge M-Tag’s (RIFD Tag) to facilitate travelers on Lahore-Islamabad M2 motorways.

Scratch Card
Travelers can recharge their M-Tag account through Scratch cards of Rs 200, Rs 500, Rs 1000, Rs 2000 and Rs 3000 which are available at all service areas, customer care center on exit and entry points of M2.

To recharge M-Tag account send an SMS to 9909 with the scratch card number <space> M-Tag ID.

Jazz Cash
Users can recharge through Jazz cash outlets or Jazz cash wallet.

Other options available are Credit/Debit Cards, M2 Drive Through center, Smart Motorway application and motorways website.

M-Tag stickers can be issued by FWO booths at almost every entry or exit points of M2.

How to get M-Tag
To get M-Tag driver’s need to have a valid license, Photo ID, and vehicle’s registration documents.

M-Tag is a pre-paid RFID chip system that is read by the scanners installed at the toll booths. The scanner reads the balance and the location of the entry, and upon exit, the scanner on that booth deducts the appropriate amount


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu-Gilgit road update

(1)Both new Ayub and Alam bridges are open for all kind of Vehicles

(2)Extension work from Kachura to Skardu is approx clear

(3)Approx 70-80 % extension work from Staq Nala to Ayub bridge is completed now doing blasting in hilly areas.

(4)Approx 40-50 % extension work from Alam bridge to Staq nala is completed .


*Note:* Tourists who are planning to visit Skardu should try to Travel Skardu-Gilgit road after 2 PM (After working hours) otherwise it will take 8-10 hours.








.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza Jan/Feb 2019 Updates





























*


----------



## ghazi52

*Completion of Metro Bus Link Road to New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Updated Pictures of DUALIZATION OF #INDUS HIGHWAY N55 
PACKAGE-I: FROM SARAI GAMBILA TO #KARAK 
PACKAGE-II: FROM KARAK TO #KOHAT 

#KP #Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway 
Passu Cones, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Lahore – Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)
Copy Paste*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Chishty4 said:


> *Lahore – Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)
> Copy Paste*


These rest areas are excellent. Really liked it. I hope they build those all along Lahore Karachi Motorway.


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

Chishty4 said:


> *Lahore – Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)
> Copy Paste*


It seems there is no petrol pump built on this Motorway so far.


----------



## Rocky rock

In which format do you upload the pics?


ghazi52 said:


> Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Rocky rock said:


> In which format do you upload the pics?



Just copy paste on PC.


----------



## ghazi52

North Waziristan

North Waziristan District is a former agency of defunct Federally Administered Tribal Area and now a district in Bannu Division of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province in Pakistan. It is the northern part of Waziristan, a mountainous region of northwest Pakistan, bordering Afghanistan and covering 4,707 square kilometres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Most of your pics didn't open gets corrupt. Have a look!


ghazi52 said:


> Just copy paste on PC.


Not even on laptop or mobile on 4g+ network.


----------



## ghazi52

392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway *M-5* fence near completion Sukkur to Multan section 3 K507+300













KKH and Passu Cones - Gojal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Helping themselves.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

How come local traffic is running on BRT track??


----------



## ghazi52

Syed1. said:


> How come local traffic is running on BRT track??


Testing Buses and rest are staff, enjoying.
TV channels van and crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Routes and Connected cities (China Pakistan Economic Corridor)


----------



## ghazi52

Wadh Highway Balochistan


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates






























*


----------



## Chishty4

A beautiful view of Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway....
M3, M4 moterway Junction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA planting trees along motorways, highways: Chairman*

Chairman National Highway Authority Jawad Rafique Malik said that the NHA was striving to advance Clean and Green Pakistan drive through planting saplings along motorways and national highway network in the country.

This noble cause is being implemented with cooperation of student’s, civil society, trader’s community and stakeholders. Students have expressed deep sense of love for their culture and national heroes through their paintings, he said.

He was addressing at Street Art Competition held along wall of Fatima Jinnah Women University Rawalpindi. Plantation activity was also carried out. More than 200 students of various colleges and universities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad including National College of Arts participated.


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot - Lahore road.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Helping themselves.....
> 
> 
> 
> ghazi52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helping themselves.....
Click to expand...

Can u, or someone bring this to the attention of proper authorities?
Also did they fix the wall of the fort that fell down during an earthquake?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Also did they fix the wall of the fort that fell down during an earthquake?



Yes. Oct 2015, I was near Governor House and when I was leaving Peshawar city I saw the fallen wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza today








Work is continue on Bahrain-Kalam road. 25 km in 37 km road will be carpeted before next season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. Oct 2015, I was near Governor House and when I was leaving Peshawar city I saw the fallen wall.


That was in 2015? Holy shiz


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA makes M-tag compulsory to travel on M-1, M-2*

The National Highway Authority has made M-tag compulsory for vehicle on Peshawar to Islamabad (M-1) and Islamabad-Lahore (M-2) Motorways from May 2019. 

A formal notification in this regard has already been issued by the Member Finance NHA Salah-ud-Din, according to which vehicles without the M-tag would not be allowed to enter on aforementioned motorways.

The decision was taken to avoid long queuing on toll plazas, especially in peak hours while it will help to ease down the entry and exit on motorways. NHA officers explained that currently a vehicle takes almost three minutes to pass through the toll plaza while the vehicle with M-tag would take only thirty seconds.

M-tag is a Radio-Frequency Identification (RFID) pre-paid chip that will help the booths installed on the toll plazas to scan the vehicles when passing through the toll plaza. The scanner will also have a feature to record your location of entry and exit point and it will deduct your tax accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

NHA has updated their interactive motorway map. 
Green = Operational
Yellow = U/C


----------



## Syed1.

Am I the only one that sees the massive missing link between Hyderabad and Sukkur with neither green or yellow line.


----------



## ghazi52

Yes.. M-6 .


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway Roads in HD Pakistan 2018/2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan-led govt approves land acquisition cost for Kuchlak-Zhob road*

The government approved on Thursday the land acquisition cost for the Kuchlak-Zhob road section of N-50 (305 km) and decided that expenses would be met from savings in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and no new allocation would be required.

The go-ahead was given in a meeting of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec), chaired by Finance Minister Asad Umar.

During the meeting, projects related to communications and power sectors were approved. The Planning Division gave a presentation on doubling tracks of western alignment – Kuchlak-Zhob section of N-50 – of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Road From Mangwal To Dullah District Chakwal
Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

3800 KM of 15 Motorways network in Pakistan
180 Km Hazara Expressway E-35 include
Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway in Bidding Process


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Hazara Motorway Qulanderbad Interchange.*


----------



## ghazi52

View of road tracks near Gomal Zam Dam enrouting Wana, South Waziristan.


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Shigar Valley 

Picture Athif Ali Khan


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway to be inaugurated next month

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Communication and Works Minister Akbar Ayub Khan said Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to inaugurate Swat motorway on 25th of next month.

Radio Pakistan reported that the work on the construction of 81 kilometre-long Swat Motorway would be completed by May at a cost of Rs 34 billion.

The provincial minister said that the motorway has been linked with Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway at Karnal Sher Khan Interchange near Swabi.

“The Swat motorway will boost tourism, trade and economic activities in Malakand and Mardan divisions,” he added.

Last month, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan had said that extension of Swat Motorway would bring economic revolution in the province.

The CM said that it would promote tourism and industry, besides creating new job opportunities in the province.

The Swat motorway would be extended from Chakdara to Mingora to facilitate the masses, sources said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Layyah - Taunsa Bridge Project


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Two important projects of Western route of China China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) including Hakla-DI Khan Motorway, Zhob-Mughal Kot section would be completed by end of this year while Havelian-Thakot Motorway by February next year, an official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Wednesday.

The 285 kilometer Hakla-DI Khan Motorway and 81 km Zhob-Mughal kot section are funded by the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

The completion of the two significant projects will connect the port city of Gwadar with Quetta through Khuzdar. It will will reduce traveling time considerably paving way to enhanced economic activities.

*The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan motorway will reduce the travel time from Islamabad to DI Khan from almost six hours to just two-and-a-half hours.* The official in the NHA said that rehabilitation and up-gradation project of 81-kilometer portion of Zhob-Mughal Kot (N50) begun in January 2016 and it is expected to be completed this year. The project, considered a vital link in the CPEC's Western Alignment, is also financed by the Asian Development Bank.

Work on the 120-km Havelian-Thakot Motorway was going on smoothly and it would be accomplished as per schedule by February next year.

Construction of Havelian-Thakot highway ,described as the early harvest project of CPEC commenced in September 2016.

The 47-km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange is already operational while its remaining 12-km section has almost been completed and will be open for traffic soon. The motorway would become fully operational after opening of this portion and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.

*The NHA official said that ground breaking of Quetta- Zhob Expressway has been performed which will link Quetta with Zhob while passing through Kuchlak, Muslim Bagh and Qilla Saifullah. It will reduce travel time between Quetta and Dera Ismail Khan from 12 hours to 4 hours and help uplifting socio-economic activity for local population.*

This is great ,Islamabad to Quetta from 18 to 19 hours to 8 to 9 hrs travel time by road soon with recently inauguration of Quetta- Zhob Expressway (36 months completion period)


----------



## ghazi52

Intelligent Transport System ITS at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH Phase-II (118 Km Havelian-Thakot Section)

Abbottabad- Mansehra section is under construction.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of 4 lanes 128 Km Jamshoro-Sehwan section of Indus national highway N-55 started.In the first phase would be completed in one year, while work has been started from Jamshoro to Manjhand. 

GM NHA said that the planned cost for this project is around Rs 14 billion, out of which 7 billion rupees would be paid by Sindh government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mian Aslam Iqbal Minister Industries, Commerce & Investment Department visited M-3 Industrial City and Allama Iqbal Industrial City. 

He was briefed about the CPEC Prioritised Special Economic Zone at Faisalabad. While talking to media, he informed that 250,000 job opportunities will be generated for youth of Pakistan at Allama Iqbal Industrial City and this project will attract more than 325 Billion rupees investments by National and International investors


----------



## ghazi52

*National Logistics Cell (NLC) *will set up international standard rest area on major highways in Balochistan to facilitate truckers and commuters.
In this connection, first rest area of its kind is being established on N-40 near Dalbandin to serve traders and truckers engaged in Pakistan–Iran bilateral trade as well as pilgrims (Zaireen) to the holy places in the brotherly country. Later on, such facilities will be set up on other important roads from Quetta to Chaman, Karachi, Taftan and Gwadar.
The facility is part of Drivers Emergency & Rest Areas (DERA) project of NLC Trucking & Bus Service (NTBS). In first phase, DERAs are being set up on N-5 which will be subsequently extended to all national highways including CPEC Routes.
The foundation laying ceremony of DERA was held at Dalbandin. Project Director Brig Umar Farooqi, local commanders of the security forces, elders of the Sanjrani tribe and residents of the area attended the ceremony. The project will be completed by the end of the current year.
N-40, also known as “London road”, is critical link between the two countries which caters to bulk of goods trade between Pakistan and Iran. Most of the people visiting holy places in Iran also use this important route which is devoid of facilities for truckers in general and commuters in particular. DERA will offer latest facilities to road users in highly secured environment including fuel stations, workshops, tyre shop, masjid, washrooms, trucker hotels, DERA mart, restaurants, parking bay and other entertainment facilities. The facility, apart from creating socio-economic activities in the area will also be helpful in encouraging domestic and regional tourism. It is worth mentioning here that NLC has set up a separate Project Directorate for development works in Balochistan. NLC has completed important projects like Sibbi-Kohlu Road, Kajori-Bawata Road, restoration of Sibbi-Harnai Railways track.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

*The National Highways & Motorways Police (NHMP) has finally allowed the heavy engine capacity bikes to travel on highways and motorways. The whole biker’s community is excited about the decision as it will give them equal chances to benefit from the motorway driving experience.*

The development came after a petition was filed in the court by the members of bikers community of Pakistan against National Highways and Motorway Police (NHMP) to let them travel on the motorway. They argued that all across the world high engine capacity bikes are allowed to travel on highways and motorways. Bikers communities in the country arrange touring trips to the northern areas of Pakistan and riding through the motorways has not only been a great experience, but it boosted such trips as well where bikers would ride in groups. Tourists from all over the world come to Pakistan and drive on national highways. Not only, the ban will affect the foreign tourists but will also cast a not so good image of Pakistan.

However, NHMP has made its rules for the bikers and has allowed their admittance to motorways on some conditions.

The following are some of the salient features what NHMP demands from bikers on the motorways:
Those who want to ride on the highways should get permission in the form of Biker Card, which only NHMP can issue.
To get a card, a biker should possess a valid license for motorbike issued from NHMP.
*The minimum age limit for acquisition of a Biker Card should be at least 30 years of age.*

All motorbikes on motorways must have a valid number plate.
The maximum speed limit on highways will be 110 km/h.
Bikers will be allowed to enter on highways only from sunrise to sunset.
Pillion riding shall be prohibited on motorways.
Motorbike below 600cc engine displacement will not be allowed on motorways.
Racing will not be allowed. The rider must wear protective gear at all times.

*Zahid Malik, Founder & Head of Safe Riding of Pakistan Bikers Club in Lahore for his opinion about the matter.*

Malik welcomes NHMP’s decision to lift the ban on a motorcycle and allowed the high capacity bikes to ride on highways and motorways.

He explained,“though some bike enthusiasts are angry over the age limit but putting the age restriction is a good step to promote the responsible and decent behavior on highways. The highway is a fast track. You don’t have a margin to make any mistake. A single mistake would not only impact the bike riders but also create trouble to other vehicles on the motorway as well”.

About the verified number plate restriction, Malik said, this is a good step on behalf of the NHMP as it will restrict the moving of smuggled vehicles across the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*Audit of Motorway Rest Areas and Interchanges Has Been Completed: *

NHA To Digitize the Abdul Hakeem-Lahore Motorway

Minister for Communications, Murad Saeed has informed the Senate that the audit of Motorway rest areas, interchanges and right of way has been completed and the figures will be shared in the Upper House soon.

The Federal Minister also said that a comprehensive road safety policy is being formulated. Answering questions in the Parliament, Murad Saeed said that National Highway Authority’s business plan has also been completed and advertised in different dailies.

Talking about the facilities available at the National Transport Research Center, he asserted that the previous two governments had failed to utilize them to their full potential.

Regarding periodic maintenance of Motorways, he told Senate that asphalt carpeting of road from Dilsora to Makhi Adda has also been completed. He further added that the road section is open for traffic.

MultiCell Box Culvert/Bridge tender for N-50 near Muslim Bagh Boys College (City Portion) is under process and the execution phase will start soon, he further told the Senate

Image may contain: cloud, sky, tree, outdoor and nature


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway


----------



## ghazi52

The Concept of Green Lane on roads has been introduced in Lahore. Only bikes & buses are allowed to use this lane. PSCA claimed that it will prove really helpful to overcome traffic issues & ratio of accidents. Initially Bike & Bus lanes are being made on Canal & Mall Roads..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rakhi Gaj - Khar Bewata Section (N-70) Refurbishment *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *Rakhi Gaj - Khar Bewata Section (N-70) Refurbishment *


I always throught a tunnel on this section 
Was a more logical solution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

The area is as rigid and stubborn as u can imagine. There is a reason these dozen or so curves have remained like this for a century.
Having said that a tunnel is definitely possible but woukd require time and tons of capital expenditure. Time is a commodity we are never short off but money is where we lack hence the help from japan is a blessing for the time being.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ziaulislam said:


> I always throught a tunnel on this section
> Was a more logical solution


What's logic? I cant seem to find that word, in this Pakistani dictionary, I'm using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bungi, GB ... KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124893290644541440


----------



## ghazi52

*National Logistics Cell (NLC) *will set up international standard rest area on major highways in Balochistan to facilitate truckers and commuters.
In this connection, first rest area of its kind is being established on N-40 near Dalbandin to serve traders and truckers engaged in Pakistan–Iran bilateral trade as well as pilgrims (Zaireen) to the holy places in the brotherly country. Later on, such facilities will be set up on other important roads from Quetta to Chaman, Karachi, Taftan and Gwadar.
The facility is part of Drivers Emergency & Rest Areas (DERA) project of NLC Trucking & Bus Service (NTBS). In first phase, DERAs are being set up on N-5 which will be subsequently extended to all national highways including CPEC Routes.
The foundation laying ceremony of DERA was held at Dalbandin. Project Director Brig Umar Farooqi, local commanders of the security forces, elders of the Sanjrani tribe and residents of the area attended the ceremony. The project will be completed by the end of the current year.
N-40, also known as “London road”, is critical link between the two countries which caters to bulk of goods trade between Pakistan and Iran. Most of the people visiting holy places in Iran also use this important route which is devoid of facilities for truckers in general and commuters in particular. DERA will offer latest facilities to road users in highly secured environment including fuel stations, workshops, tyre shop, masjid, washrooms, trucker hotels, DERA mart, restaurants, parking bay and other entertainment facilities. The facility, apart from creating socio-economic activities in the area will also be helpful in encouraging domestic and regional tourism. It is worth mentioning here that NLC has set up a separate Project Directorate for development works in Balochistan. NLC has completed important projects like Sibi-Kohlu Road, Kajori-Bawata Road, restoration of Sibi-Harnai Railways track.


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35







Route Map of under construction 120 Km Hazara Motorway with 5 tunnels Phase 2 Havelian-Thakot Section.39 KM subsection Havelian Mansehra motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan to Dera Ghazi Khan Road dualization *N-70* National Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lyari Expressway Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan-led govt approves land acquisition cost for Kuchlak-Zhob road*

The government approved on Thursday the land acquisition cost for the Kuchlak-Zhob road section of N-50 (305 km) and decided that expenses would be met from savings in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and no new allocation would be required.

The go-ahead was given in a meeting of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec), chaired by Finance Minister Asad Umar.

During the meeting, projects related to communications and power sectors were approved. The Planning Division gave a presentation on doubling tracks of western alignment – Kuchlak-Zhob section of N-50 – of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, Naran proposed interchanges at Hazara Motorway To Boost Tourism

Commissioner Hazara Syed Zaheer ul islam on Friday directed concerned authorities to prepare PC-I for the 1.5 kilometers interchange which would link Hazara motorway from Thanda Choha Salhad to Abbottabad Bus terminal within one week.

It would link main bus stand to Naran with Hazara motorway a six-kilometer-long interchange and the area through Baidadi, Jalkhad road via Bakrial city and from Dabgran to Baidra chowk 3 kilometer long interchange to link Mansehra city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot Interchange under construction at Sialkot Wazirabad Road. 91 Km Sialkot Lahore Motorway M-11 under construction by Build-operate- Transfer (BOT) by FWO .It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A runaway truck lane. *For trucks who's brakes have failed. The gravel on this lane is deep, enough to slightly sink the tires into it, which prevents the trucks from going forward or back. It's usually made on sharper turns.

There are several on M2 South Drive at Salt Ranges descent...








*Emergency Ramps on Motorway M2 Salt Ranges South Side*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalam-Bahrain road* long delayed and ignored project by previous Federal Govt, is now nearing completion. The completion of Swat Motorway after Eid followed by Kalam-Bahrain road will lead to an enormous flow of tourists to this beautiful part of Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Captain Karnal Sher Khan Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Precautions and police helpline to travel on motorway and highway
*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Passu 

Credits : Javed Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On the Road to Swat Valley - Mankial Peak catches the last light on May 27 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Road after Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Swat Motorway Pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

nice work.. i hope they plant local varieties of trees along the motorway... it looks too barren and dry and land along the the new connection can be used for million tree tsunami project.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52

Auto Speed checking Radars installed on Lahore - Islamabad Motorway M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

52.2 km long road from DG Khan to Muzaffargarh to be opened soon

June 09, 2019







The 52.5 kilometer long dual way road from Dera Ghazi Khan to Muzaffargarh is in the final stage of completion and will be fully operational soon.

A spokesperson of Divisional Administration Dera Ghazi Khan told our Multan correspondent that the project worth thirteen billion rupees will be implemented in two phases, one 20.6 kilometer long section from DG Khan to Ghazi Ghat and the other 31.9 kilometer long from Ghazi Ghat to Muzaffargarh.

On completion, the road will improve traffic flow along the N70 and the National Trade Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Northern Bypass Likely To Be Accomplished By Year End*

ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - APP - 16th May, 2019 ) :Construction work of Peshawar Northern Bypass is going on and the project is scheduled to be accomplished by the end of the year.

An official of NHA informed APP on Thursday, Peshawar Northern Bypass Project was handed to NHA in 2003. Initially, the project was approved by Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) in 2005.

However, some issues related to bypass alignment, land acquisition and excessive urbanization enforced authorities to resurvey the project.

In addition, a modification was made in the suggested alignment that was later selected for the project, he said.

As per the revised scheme, he said Peshawar Northern Bypass Project is 32.2 km long that is being developed near Peshawar's northern area.

It is a dual carriageway, grade separated road with controlled-access, designed for high speeds vehicles and heavy traffic coming from southern Pakistan.

The bypass has two traffic lanes and an emergency lane in each carriageway. It bypasses the provincial capital Peshawar from north with the purpose to carry the transit traffic bound toward Afghanistan, which has to pass through the city or via the Peshawar ring road,he said.

The bypass is an important thoroughfare, as it connects Indus Highway - N-55 (via Peshawar Ring Road), Khyber Agency and Mohmand Agency with Peshawar- Islamabad Motorway. and help enhance trade with Afghanistan.

The road will also boost trade and business activities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Mohmand, Khyber and Bajaur agencies, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

4 lanes Indus Highway N-55 CAREC Corridor Development more than 6.5 Billion Rs allocated in Budget 2019-20
Petaro -Sehwan Section (128 KM)
Peshawar-Darra Adam Khel (36 KM)
Shikarpur-Ratodero (44 km)
Gambila to Kohat Section 
Ramak - Peshawar (Package- I to VI)
Kashmore - DG Khan -Ramak (IV 
Shikarpur-Rajanpur Section of N-55

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dualization Plan by Punjab Highways Dep in the Budget 2019/2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Lahore Sialkot Motorway Project near Kanwalit Sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC East West Corridor:Layyah-Taunsa Bridge Over Indus River Likely To Be Completed By Feb 2020.Work on the Rs 2,690 million project had started in February 2018.a link between Indus Highway N-55 (North-South Corridor) and Pindi Bhattian- Multan Motorway(M-4) CPEC Eastern Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.... A bit rare pic from this angle. most of the pics are from 9th Avenue side.
It really looks like a spaghetti junction from this angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

kalar kahar .... Salt Range, Lahore to Islamabad *M2* Pakistan tour 


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

95% construction work of 392 km Sukkur-Multan Motorway completed
 
July 01, 2019







About 95 percent construction work of 392-kilometer Sukkur-Multan Motorway has been completed and it is expected to become operational by September this year.

An official of National Highway Authority (NHA) said that work on the project had started in September 2016 and it would cost 294,352 million rupees.

He said that the motorway is a major component of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor with the bulk of financing to from various Chinese state-owned banks. 

The purpose of the motorway is to provide a high-speed, six-lane toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation of passengers and goods to and from industrial and economic hubs of the country.

The road is being built after a framework agreement between the governments of Pakistan and China.

Starting from Multan the six-lane motorway would pass through Jalalpur Pirwala, Ahmed Pur East and Rahim Yar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Final carpeting on Hazara Motorway near Mansehra which is part of 180 KM Hazara Motorway. This section will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.

Photo Credit:Naqash Rafique

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt attaches top priority to timely completion of ongoing NHA projects*

The Government has attached top priority to timely completion of ongoing National Highway Authority projects with prime focus on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

An official in Islamabad said out of a total allocation of rupee 156 billion for National Highway Authority's road infrastructure programme rupee 118 billion have been earmarked for ongoing road infrastructure projects.

He said 24 billion rupee have been allocated for 118 km Havelian-Thakot section of Hazara Motorway scheduled to be completed by end of next year.

For Sukkur-Multan Motorway, also part of CPEC, 19 billions rupee have been earmarked to ensure making it functional on scheduled.

For Halka-D I Khan Motorway, he said, 13 billion rupee have been allocated and 1.5 billion rupee have been earmarked for land acquisition, affected properties and relocation of utilities for construction of approach roads of the project.

He said 8.5 billion rupees have been allocated under PSDP for reconstruction and rehabilitation of five roads affected by heavy floods of 2010.

The sources said five billion rupees have been set aside for construction of 184 km Faisalabad-Khanewal section of motorway whereas 4.5 billion rupees have been allocated for completion of remaining works of Lahore- Abdul Hakeem Motorway.

The official said 3.5 billion rupees have been earmarked for improvement and widening of Jaglot-Skardu road and a* similar amount has been allocated for land acquisition of Sukkur- Hyderabad Motorway*.

He said two billion have been allocated for construction of 106 km Basima- Khuzdar highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52

5 Highways and Motorways to be completed & Upgraded under Public Private Partnership. 3 Projects located in Punjab 1 in Sindh and 1 in KP.

1. 70 KM Sambrial - Kharian Motorway Project. It'll be 6 lane Motorway total cost estimated 40,000 million rupees.

2. 115 KM - Kharian - Rawalpindi Motorway Project. It'll be 6 lane Motorway total cost estimated 57,000 million rupees. (Both the Motorways will be joining Sialkot Lahore Motorway)

3. Upgradation of 294 KM - Pindi Bhattian Multan Motorway from 4 Lane to 6 Lane Motorway total cost estimated 80,000 million rupees.

4. Upgradation of 43 KM - Nowshera Peshawar Express N-5 (National Highway Project) from 4 lane to 6 lane total cost estimated 11,000 million rupees

5. Upgradation of 50 KM - Karachi Northern Bypass from 2 lane to 4 lane. Total cost estimation 13,000 million rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Photos of the newly built Leswa Road, Azad Kashmir,

Credits: Farooq Umer Seru

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorways Network *

1. Peshawar - Islamabad M-1 (Completed)
2. Islamabad Lahore M-2 (Completed)
3. Havelian - Mansehra (Under Construction)
4. Hazara Motorway (Under Construction)
5. Hakla - DI Khan Completion June 2020 (6 months Delay)
6. Sialkot Lahore Completion December 2019 (6 Months Delay)
7. Lahore AbdulHakeem M-3 Completed March 2019 
8. Pindi Bhattian - Faisalabad M-4 Completed 
9. Faisalabad - Gojra M-4 Completed
10. Gojra - Shorkot M-4 Completed 
11. Shorkot - Khanewal (constructing the remaining portion)
12. Khanewal - Multan M-4 Completed
13. Sukkur - Multan (Will open in August. Completed ahead of completion date)
14. Sukkur - Hyderabad (procurement underway)
15. Hyderabad - Karachi M-9 Completed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> On the Road to Swat Valley - Mankial Peak catches the last light on May 27 2019


This is one amazing pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PUNJAB | Rakhi Gaaj - Khar Bewata Section (N-70) 

A view of the under construction highway hairpin bridges.


----------



## ghazi52

Real time traffic has been activated on Google Maps for Swat Motorway now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157712338084122624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kolhapur Bypass, N-65 National Highway (Quetta-Sibi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo taken on Aug. 5, 2019 shows the monitoring room of Sukkur-Multan Motorway in central Pakistan's Multan. The construction of the 392-km Sukkur-Multan Motorway under the China-Pakistan* Economic Corridor (*CPEC) has been completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Future projects


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel


----------



## ghazi52

Breaking news: #CPEC 392km #M5 (from sukkur to multan) will soon be inaugurated by prime minister, and expected on middle of September










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164105950615277568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

M- 5 checking weight of moving vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*N-70 Multan to DG Khan Section.*

*Muzzafargarh to DG Khan section being converted to 4 lanes. Also adding a bypass to Chowk Qureshi. Chowk Qureshi Bypass Pics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

m - 5 







M - 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> View attachment 575142


What the hell is up with the "g" in Gilgit


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> What the hell is up with the "g" in Gilgit


You want me to go n fix it.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> You want me to go n fix it.


I would like to know who made it


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I would like to know who made it


 I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I would like to know who made it



Pakhtoon bhai you bring the paint and let's go and fix it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

bananarepublic said:


> Pakhtoon bhai you bring the paint and let's go and fix it


Buy me a ticket and sure, but tickets are damn expensive right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





M-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

E - 35 Hazara
Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Supercell spotted at M9. Notice the new light poles too tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Supercell spotted at M9. Notice the new light poles too tho


Karachi jamshoro? Thats a motorway? Lol

Anyways, bro any news of Sukkur - Multan stretch? Im travelling to multan next month on my own vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166711106364149760






DingZhaoJie 丁肇潔@CPEC_CSCEC


Some particular reason, inauguration time of original plan has been delayed. But opening traffic on M5 is no longer a dream.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Karachi jamshoro? Thats a motorway? Lol
> 
> Anyways, bro any news of Sukkur - Multan stretch? Im travelling to multan next month on my own vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fort Munro Girdu Hills *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usmangqureshi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Karachi jamshoro? Thats a motorway? Lol
> 
> Anyways, bro any news of Sukkur - Multan stretch? Im travelling to multan next month on my own vehicle.


starting from 1st october

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M5 Project Completed by CSCEC. Will be Operational for traffic in October.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Usmangqureshi said:


> starting from 1st october


Are people using it?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Raheem Yar Khan Interchange at 392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5.Only Five hours travelling time from Lahore Raheem Yar Khan Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

2 September 2019 jang newspaper multan


----------



## ghazi52

N- 70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

7 September 2019
Jang newspaper Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Weight stations ka bhe issue kiya hai btw




__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171661518821367808


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

NHA Press Release: September 12, 2019 392Km Multan-Sukkur Motorway (M-5) will be opened to light traffic today (September 13, 2019).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan-Sukkur Motorway will be opened to light traffic today

September 13, 2019






Multan-Sukkur Motorway will be opened to light traffic today (Friday).

According to a press release issued by Ministry of Communications, the 392 kilometers long Multan-Sukkur Motorway (M-5) was completed recently.

The six-lane Multan-Sukkur Motorway is an integral link of China Pakistan Economic Corridor, which will reduce travelling time between Multan and Sukkur to a considerable extent. 

M-5 will not only accelerate industrial growth but it will also benefit agricultural sector at large. The Motorway will pave the way for socio-economic uplift in Punjab and Sindh provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:Construction 285 Km D.I.Khan-Islamabad Motorway M-14 to be completed by June 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Hazara Motorway - Havelian Thakot Section*


----------



## ghazi52

The Motorway M5 is completed, whereas, inspection of Motorway and some safety measures are underway. Therefore it is mutually decided that its opening for general public is deferred.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Opening of the longest motorway in Pakistan— between Multan and Sukkur, was expected this month but has been delayed for another three to four months as China wants more time for transfer of machinery and a grand inaugural ceremony, sources said.

At a recent meeting at the Ministry of Planning and Development and Reforms, Chinese representatives opposed the opening of 392 kms long Multan-Sukkur Motorway (M-5), saying that it needed more time to transfer/remove machinery and other equipment from the project.

“Apart from some necessary arrangements, the Chinese side wants grand opening of the project, which is the biggest transport infrastructure built under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). However, the government is not interested in arranging a grand inaugural ceremony of the project,” said a reliable source at the planning ministry.

“The ministry of communication wanted a soft opening of the project for light traffic this month as work on the M-5 was completed. Through the soft opening the ministry and National Highway Authority (NHA) wanted to allow only private vehicles,” said the sources adding that under the soft opening heavy traffic was not to be allowed until the motorway was formally inaugurated.

“It seems the government did not want to give credit to the previous government for the project by arranging a mega event that would turn heads and draw attention to the motorway,” said another source at the ministry.

Since the completion of work on the project, the public has been wishing to travel between Sukkur and Multan and contacting NHA and communication ministry for permission.

The 6-lane Multan-Sukkur motorway is an integral link of CPEC that will reduce travelling time between Multan and Sukkur a considerable extent.

M-5 will not only accelerate industrial growth but agricultural sector will also be benefitted at large. The M-5 will pave the way for socio-economic uplift in Punjab and Sindh.

The project is a part of the Peshawar-Karachi Motorway and was designed for speeds of up to 120 km/h. The total cost of the mega project was around $2.89 billion. The motorway starts from Multan and passes through Jalalpur, Peerwala, Ahmed Pur East, Rahimyar Khan, Sadiqabad, Ubaro, and Pano Aqil to finally end at Sukkur.


----------



## ghazi52

Glared shields installation start at Havelian Thakot motorway section-1..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway N-35 Nagar Valley, District Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs13630 Million Released For NHA Projects Under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP)*

Out of the total of Rs154966.835 million allocated for National Highway Authority (NHA) road infrastructure projects under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), the government of Pakistan has released Rs13630.294 million till September 27

ISLAMABAD, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 30th Sep, 2019 ) :Out of the total of Rs154966.835 million allocated for National Highway Authority (NHA) road infrastructure projects under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), the government of Pakistan has released Rs13630.294 million till September 27.

An official source on Monday informed APP that for construction of Hakla-D I Khan Motorway, out of the total allocation of Rs11500 million, so far a big chunk of Rs4950 million have been released.

He said that for four-lane bridge across Indus River linking Layyah with Taunsa including 2-lane approach road and river training works having 24 km length a total of Rs1000 million have been allocated out of which Rs200 million have been released.

He said that for construction of 18.3 km six-lane highway from Kala Shah Kaku to Lahore Ring Road including over Ravi River (Lahore Eastern Bypass) a total of Rs1090.589 have been earmarked out of which Rs218.118 have been released so far. He said that out of Rs 1500 million set aside for land acquisition, affected properties compensation and relocation of utilities for construction of Burhan/Hakla to D.I. Khan Motorway Rs 200 million have been issued so far.

He said that Rs1931.980 million have been earmarked for construction of 29.

1 Burhan-Havelian Expressway (E-35) 29.1 Km (Revised) out of which Rs230 million have been issued whereas out of Rs5000 million allocated for Construction of Faisalabad-Khanewal (M-4), 184-km Rs300 million have been released.

For dualization and Improvement of Pindigheb- Kohat Road Rs2000 million have been earmarked out of which Rs400 million have been issued so far, he said adding that for improvement and widening of additional two-lanes on either side of Thokar Niaz Baig to Hudyiara Drain Multan Road N-5, Rs1000 million have been allocated while Rs 200 million have been released.

For improvement, up-gradation and widening of Jaglot - Skardu Road (S-1,167 km) Rs3500 million have been allocated out of which Rs200 million have been issued, he said adding that for Lahore-Multan Motorway (M-3 section) of Karachi - Lahore Motorway, Rs4500 million have been allocated out of which Rs1655 million have been released so far.

The official said that for land acquisition, affected Properties Compensation and Relocation of Utilities for Construction of 6-Lane Highway from Kala Shah Kaku to Lahore Ring Road (18.3 KM) Including bridge over Ravi River (Lahore Eastern Bypass) Rs1250 million have been allocated out of which Rs150 million have been released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC Approved construction of 47.55 km Peshawar-Torkham Motorway at estimated cost of Rs 36.705 billion with World Bank share of Rs 34.503 billion.

It is part of 4 lanes 265 Km Peshawar-Kabul motorway proposed Motorway. It is expected to become a vital link to Afghanistan and Central Asia. The motorway would be divided into three parts, 50 km long Peshawar-Torkham, 76 km Torkham-Jalalabad and 139 km Jalalabad-Kabul.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> ECNEC Approved construction of 47.55 km Peshawar-Torkham Motorway at estimated cost of Rs 36.705 billion with World Bank share of Rs 34.503 billion.
> 
> It is part of 4 lanes 265 Km Peshawar-Kabul motorway proposed Motorway. It is expected to become a vital link to Afghanistan and Central Asia. The motorway would be divided into three parts, 50 km long Peshawar-Torkham, 76 km Torkham-Jalalabad and 139 km Jalalabad-Kabul.


....this is only worth the investment if those cities raise the Pakistani flag.


----------



## Hiraa

ghazi52 said:


> ECNEC Approved construction of 47.55 km Peshawar-Torkham Motorway at estimated cost of Rs 36.705 billion with World Bank share of Rs 34.503 billion.
> 
> It is part of 4 lanes 265 Km Peshawar-Kabul motorway proposed Motorway. It is expected to become a vital link to Afghanistan and Central Asia. The motorway would be divided into three parts, 50 km long Peshawar-Torkham, 76 km Torkham-Jalalabad and 139 km Jalalabad-Kabul.



To Kabul? Why are we investing money to connect to that country?had hogye hai waise. Karachi ke pass ek transportation structure naheen hai. Kabul ko connect karne chale hain. Excellent


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Hiraa said:


> To Kabul? Why are we investing money to connect to that country?had hogye hai waise. Karachi ke pass ek transportation structure naheen hai. Kabul ko connect karne chale hain. Excellent


Like I said, only worth thr investment if those cities raise the green and white flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Like I said, only worth thr investment if those cities raise the green and white flag


Kabhi naheen karengay. We have shielded them since WOT, and yet their hearts are filled with hate.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Hiraa said:


> Kabhi naheen karengay. We have shielded them since WOT, and yet their hearts are filled with hate.


There are ways but the government is too damn lazy and beating around the drums of peace.

There is support for unification


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> ECNEC Approved construction of 47.55 km Peshawar-Torkham Motorway at estimated cost of Rs 36.705 billion with World Bank share of Rs 34.503 billion.
> 
> It is part of 4 lanes 265 Km Peshawar-Kabul motorway proposed Motorway. It is expected to become a vital link to Afghanistan and Central Asia. The motorway would be divided into three parts, 50 km long Peshawar-Torkham, 76 km Torkham-Jalalabad and 139 km Jalalabad-Kabul.



Its worth it if it get extended to Kabul and beyond otherwise waste of money. They need to wait for few years to see where Afghanistan is heading.


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route.285 km
D I khan - Islamabad Motorway M -14 Installation of Gantry Sign Board near Abdul Khel Interchange, Yarik to Rehmani Kheil , D I Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

E-35 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sher Shah toll plaza at Sukkur Multan motorway M - 5


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

Hiraa said:


> Kabhi naheen karengay. We have shielded them since WOT, and yet their hearts are filled with hate.



It is now a part of Old History that "We have Shielded them". History has changed after 9/11 and now they think we are someone who gave their airbases to America to destroy Afghanistan. India has played a vital role to create that mind set in Afghanistan and now most of people consider us their enemies.


----------



## ghazi52

It was not from 9/11. It is way back.

Relations between the two countries have been strained since 1947, when Pakistan gained independence and Afghanistan was the sole country to vote against Pakistan's admission into the UN. Afghanistan immediately armed separatist movements in the nascent Pakistan and made irredentist claims to large swathes of Pakistani territory—which prevented the emergence of normalised ties between the two countries. Further tensions have arisen with various issues related to the War in Afghanistan (1978–present), and with the millions of Afghan refugees who have sought shelter in Pakistan since the start of that war. Water rights, the growing relations of India and Afghanistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Complete documentary on *M4 Faisalabad Multan Motorway , part of CPEC. *
*World class infrastructure being laid. Stunning !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On November 23 1959 Pakistan launched a complaint against Afghanistan at UNO due to Afghan air force intruding into Pakistani Territory of Bajaur. At the time Afghan air force had 100 Fighter jets while PAF had 150. PAF was not much superior to Afghan air force.
Afghanistan's King was trying to provoke Pushtoon tribes on Pakistani side to break from Pakistan and join Afghanistan, using Pushtoon ethnic rhetoric.
At the same time the King was also amassing Military forces along Pakistani borders and a war was looming.
Ethnic propaganda continued for an year and eventually in September 1960 the Afghans thought they have enough support on Pakistani side.
On the night of 23rd September 1960 Afghan forces entered Khar and Bajaur areas. At the time both Khar and Bajaur had alliance with Pakistan but had their own rulers called Nawab.
The Nawab of Khar had sympathies for Afghanistan and initially avoided fighting, but the Nawab of Bajaur Abdul Subhan Khan asked his men to fight the invaders and a war broke out. The Afghans came to conquer and force the Nawabs of Khar and Bajaur to join Afghanistan as both had no military power matching Afghanistan's. Both state heads the Nawabs realised that they are under the invasion of an occupying force and the survival of their states is endangered. The nawab of Khar also joined the fight.
Both sides suffered heavy losses and only after a week Kabul radio announced that Khar and Bajaur Pushtoons are "Fighting Pakistani army" and there is no Afghan presence in teh area. That was a lie and a cover up to hide Afghanistan's defeat by the hands of the people of Khar Bajaur, despite sustaining heavy losses.
The government of Pakistan was bound to respect the contract of alliance with the Nawabs and did not interfere.
Khar and Bajaur fought above and beyond their capacity but losses were too great to continue solo.
Afghanistan was telling pushtoons on both sides that Khar and Bajaur are fighting Pakistani army for freedom, Provoking ethnic sentiments, while reality was the exact opposite. Both Khar and Bajaur were fighting to stay with Pakistan and avoid being absorbed in Afghanistan.
Eventually both states made their choice and asked Pakistan for help and Pakistan responded with raising, arming and training a local force the Bajaur scouts. The Afghans continued their intrusion and started propaganda to remove the existing rulers of Khar and Bajaur and install their puppets.
At the time Pakistani president Ayub khan was himself an ethnic pushtoon and he had enough of Afgan expansionism based on ethnic propaganda. All out support was provided to Khar and Bajaur.
The Afghan invasion met its fiery end with large scale bombing of Afghan positions by PAF jets and ground assault by Bajaur scouts.
By May 1961 the Afghan forces retreated and their propaganda machinery collapsed.

The kingdom of Afghanistan got the message loud and clear. The pushtoon tribes on Pakistani side of the border have made their choice, they are and will remain loyal to Pakistan and will not switch sides.

Picture shows Nawab of Bajaur addressing his people in 1961.

Note to PTM...You are not doing anything new... We been there and dealt with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Upcoming planned motorways,

Hydrabad-Sukkur 300km *BOT*
Sialkot-Kharian-rawalpindi 250km *BOT*
DI Khan-Peshawar 300km *likely CPEC loan*
Peshawar-Torkham 50km *World bank loan*
extension of Swat motorway 120km *BOT*
Mirpur-Mansehra 300km *likely CPEC loan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ALL INFORMATION ABOUT LAHORE - ABDUL HAKEEM MOTORWAY .*.M3..*.....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POTTER

Ravi mein kaafi paani aaya hua hai.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

What's the progress on Lahore ring road and Lahore airport?


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Atta-Abad Lake & KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Under construction Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mansehra Interchange , Hazara Motorway... *M-15*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt Approved Work On 320-km Long Peshawar D I Khan Motorway*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Friday approved feasibility study and detailed design report of 320-kilometer long Peshawar to D I Khan Motorway project. It said until now three firms including M/S NESPAK, M/S PAVRON Islamabad and M/S ACC Islamabad have been qualified for participation in the bid to be held on October 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed part of Skardu-Gilgit road....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed part of Skardu-Gilgit road....


It's still too snake like. I'm sorry until be the guy that criticizes everything but I want quality and this looks nothing like it. Why couldn't they have drilled through the mountains and made an highway going straight and then branching off to small towns. The north and balochistan needs to be heavily connected.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway ( M - 15 ) to become operational in November

By TAHIR AMIN ....
October 13, 2019*

Fifty-nine kilometers long E-35, also known as Hazara Motorway which is an important part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is all set to be fully operational in the first week of November. Senior officials of the National Highway Authority (NHA) confirmed to Business Recorder that Hazara Motorway would be completed with Rs 34.37 billion.

However, the official said told that as it was the flagship project of the previous government, so Prime Minister Imran Khan and Federal Minister for Communications Murad Saeed are unlikely to inaugurate this important project. The NHA had revised the PC-1 of Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway (M-15) upward from Rs 30.97 billion to Rs 34.37 billion after converting it into six lanes.

The project was initially four-lane which was later converted into six-lane. According to the initial project deadline, it was supposed to be completed by Dec 2017, but by converting it into six-lane, the deadline was extended to Dec 2018. Sources revealed that remaining 12-km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway from Shah Maqsood interchange to Havelian interchange is almost completed. After completion of this portion, the motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra and adjoining areas.

The 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway from Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange was opened for traffic in Dec last year. Former prime minister Nawaz Sharif had performed the groundbreaking of 59-kilometre expressway on Nov 29, 2014 and it was scheduled to be completed by Dec 2017.

The 59-kilometre long 6-lane fenced motorway would reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes in addition to providing road to the Havelian Dry Port. The project anticipates hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas and socio-economic uplift of the whole region.

The project was divided into three packages aimed at increasing the pace of work. The package-1 (Bhurhan-Jarikas, 20.3 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and Ghulam Rasool Company as joint venture with bid amount of Rs 7.376 billion. The package-2 (Jarikas-Sarai Saleh-19.2 km) was awarded to China Gezhouba Group Company and AM Associates on JV with bid amount of Rs 6.775 billion. The both packages were scheduled to be completed by March 2017.

The third package (Sarai Slaeh-Havelian-20.02 km) was awarded to Limak-ZKB (JV) with bid amount of Rs 8.188 billion and this package was scheduled to be completed by December 2017. The project is being funded through an Asian Development Bank loan (90 percent of the total cost) and 10 percent by the government of Pakistan.

Burhan Interchange on Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway (M-1) is Hazara Motorway's start point, whereas it has three sections from Hasanabdal to Jarikas, from Jarikas to Serai Saleh and from Serai Saleh to Hawalian, while the expressway has 44 flyovers and bridges, 29 underpasses and 163 box culverts.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC East West Corridor:*

Under construction of 4 –Lane Bridge across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with Dhakki area of Dera Ismail Khan.It will link across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab .It will link Yarik Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .
Photo Credit: *Malik Asim Chohan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tiger Peak after sunset
Babusar Road
Oct 13 2019

By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last Section Abdul Hakeem Khanewal of 296 KM Pindi Bhattian Faisalabad Multan Motorway M-4 Lane Marking. Water Lining and Guard Rail near completion. This section will open with Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Kurram River bridge Near Isa Khel.
D.i Khan .. Hakla Motorway...... 286 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Authority to inaugurate AbdulHakeem - Khanewal Section of Motorway M-4 part of Pindi Bhattian Multan Motorway on October 27th 2019


----------



## ghazi52

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/j...VaiyfUN48miabiVztbD7z2h9hD90mHahZzWVXdYKzAgqn

*Time lapse for Sukkur Service Area since Jan 2019

M-5*


----------



## ghazi52

AbdulHakeem - Khanewal Section of Motorway M-4 opened for traffic after inauguration. Travel time between Islamabad & Multan has been reduced to 5 Hours while travel time between Lahore and Multan will be 4 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Section Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway. Lane Marking work underway















..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro bus section for New Islamabad International Airport to be completed by Feb 2020*

October 29, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2089071/2-metro-bus-section-completed-feb-2020/
ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday told the Senate Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Reforms that metro bus service from Peshawar More Interchange to New Islamabad International Airport will be functional by 2020.

The committee meeting, chaired by Agha Shahzaib Durrani, was informed that the 25.6 kilometres road track for the project has been completed, while work on electrical part of the project was under way.

“The NHA will make the metro bus project functional by February 2020,” said a senior NHA official.

The committee also discussed construction and upgrading of the highway between Durgai Shabozai and Tonsa. Briefing the committee, Balochistan Works Department official said the project was announced in 2009, while its estimated cost as per the PC-I was Rs6 billion. However, the authorities approved a revised PC-I of Rs4.085 billion in 2013, they added.


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Top, Chitral, KP

Picture Credit:- Hunzukutz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> Under Construction Section Havelian - Thakot part of Hazara Motorway. Lane Marking work underway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Stunning pics. Great stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore To Sukher/Karachi Road Trip Via M2-M3-M4-M5-M9*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:under Construction Kundal Interchange Mianwali at 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway
Photo Credit:Faisal Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-5 opened

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakCan

I just used Pakistani motorway and GT road. We can build all these well constructed roads and highways but the drivers have absolutely no idea how to utilise them. Mad men behind the wheel, from snail pace trucks with no lights to driving on the wrong side of the road, it's a mess. Hopefully the government, federal or provincial can come up with campaigns to educate the masses.


----------



## ghazi52

PakCan said:


> I just used Pakistani motorway and GT road. We can build all these well constructed roads and highways but the drivers have absolutely no idea how to utilise them. Mad men behind the wheel, from snail pace trucks with no lights to driving on the wrong side of the road, it's a mess. Hopefully the government, federal or provincial can come up with campaigns to educate the masses.




True.

Accident occurred at Multan Sukkur Motorway *M-5, *the driver was over speeding and was at 170 KM/H. Please follow the traffic rules on the Motorways and Highways. The speed limit is 120 KM/H.


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mansehra Interchange Hazara motorway M-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Fort Munro steel bridge 33- Kilometer long mountainous area of N-70, DG Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway







Another day another accident. Car crashed after hitting guard rail at Panu Aqil Interchange 1 dead 3 injured. #Multan #Sukkur #Motorway observed over 50 Crashes in last 5 days. Need to increase patrolling & give directions to drivers.

Please follow the traffic rules your lives are precious.


----------



## ghazi52

*Good news for tourists and local people of Baltistan. New built Bridge in Chomik Skardu has been opened for all sort of traffic.now tourists may use university Road to go to District Shigher to see Sarfaranga cold desert .to climb up mighty K2 and to see other tourist sites in short time. via Muhammad Qayyum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Steel bridges of N-70 in South Punjab (Fort Munro) *














..


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro Station Near Nust Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DCK Interchange at M-9 near Karachi Work In Progress*






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

NHA updated map after few years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Kabira said:


> NHA updated map after few years


Why is there no motorway in KP besides for the one connecting Peshawar? Wtf
There needs to be a motorway from balochistan to ex-FATA up to chiral and GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why is there no motorway in KP besides for the one connecting Peshawar? Wtf
> There needs to be a motorway from balochistan to ex-FATA up to chiral and GB.


Di Khan to Islamabad under construction.
Peshawar to Di Khan motorway' s feasibility study underway.
Swat motorway 90 % completed. ( extension study underway)
Zhob to wana (south wz)road almost completed.
Quetta to Di khan dual carriageway under discussion in CPEC authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motoerway M-15 is in KP.

also portion is E-35


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan to inaugurate Havelian Mansehra Section of the Hazara Motorway. While remaining Mansehra Thakot Section of this Motorway will be completed till Feb 2020.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The inaugurated expressway section from Havelian to Mansehra is 40 kilometers with four lanes. The remaining 80-km secondary roads under the KKH phase two project is expected to be completed in February 2020.

.


----------



## ghazi52

* Sialkot Motorway*
























_


----------



## ghazi52

M-5


----------



## ghazi52

*392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 open for all traffic.Motorway Police Briefing Buses,Intelligent Transport System (ITS) Speed Gun,Rohri Interchange,Service Area, Police Observation Platform,Rest Area and Mosque clicks
*
Photo Credit:Saleem Kamboh


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

View of Swat Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

History made today as CM KP approved 1st Mega Project for Southern districts.339-KM-Long Motorway would be linking, Dara, Kohat,, Hangu, Karak, Laki Marwat, Bannu ,DIKhan and merged Dist’s of Peshawar with an apprx cost of Rs 250 BN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

How many man hours consumed here... and what's the productivity?





not forget:

*Nations are not made from motorways: Imran Khan*

"Nawaz Sharif said during his address a couple of days ago in Swat that he couldn't see the new Khyber Pakhtunkhwa from his helicopter. Mian sahib, you won't be able to see our new KP. Our new Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be made in hospitals and schools,"


----------



## Syed1.

Patwari phir ro rahay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> History made today as CM KP approved 1st Mega Project for Southern districts.339-KM-Long Motorway would be linking, Dara, Kohat,, Hangu, Karak, Laki Marwat, Bannu ,DIKhan and merged Dist’s of Peshawar with an apprx cost of Rs 250 BN.


Fantastic news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Alas, Patwari will not be benefited , it is KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


> History made today as CM KP approved 1st Mega Project for Southern districts.339-KM-Long Motorway would be linking, Dara, Kohat,, Hangu, Karak, Laki Marwat, Bannu ,DIKhan and merged Dist’s of Peshawar with an apprx cost of Rs 250 BN.


Baba G ki photo bari classic lagai hui hai.


----------



## ghazi52

POTTER said:


> Baba G ki photo bari classic lagai hui hai.



This is the first time I am watching, never seen it. Baba is really looking great.


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic available on the newly opened M4 section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*91 KM Lahore-Sialkot Motorway M-11* Likely To Be Completed Next Year. About 70% work of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway has been completed.

The motorway's east bound exits include Lahore, Sialkot Bypass, Kala Khatai, Narowal, Wahndo, Mundeke, Pasrur and Sialkot while its west bound exits include Kala Shah Kaku (M-2 inter-change), Muridke, Eimanabad, Gujranwala City, Daska, and Wazirabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

N-70


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

Pictures of *Wangu Hills, Balochistan.* For keyboard Engineers which were complaining why didn't they made it straight and why they made it zig zag or why not a straight bridge.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 285 Km DI Khan (Yarik) to Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway M-14
Pictures of Package one Yarik to Abdul Khel by NLC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*4 lanes Kallur Kot Indus River Bridge Grider launching work underway by GRC
*
1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with D I Khan.It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.
Photo Credit:Waheed Khan




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15







Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15*
Crash Cushion Barriers Installed at *Hazara Motorway* at Thakot Havelian section


----------



## ghazi52

Swat motorway, KP































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway allow 600cc Bike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Peshawar to Torkham any news on the dual carriageway ?


----------



## Kabira

aziqbal said:


> Peshawar to Torkham any news on the dual carriageway ?



World bank approved loan, may take few more years though.


----------



## ghazi52

Route of Sialkot-Kharian-Pindi motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

aziqbal said:


> Peshawar to Torkham any news on the dual carriageway ?



*World Bank to finance Khyber Pass Economic Corridor*

December 14, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2117315/2-world-bank-finance-khyber-pass-economic-corridor/





Peshawar-Torkham expressway will reduce transit time and costs for regional and international trade, transiting the Khyber Pass. PHOTO: PID

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and the World Bank signed on Friday a project agreement worth $406.6 million for financing the Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC) project.

Minister for Economic Affairs Hammad Azhar witnessed the signing ceremony at the Economic Affairs Division.

Economic Affairs Division Secretary Dr Syed Pervaiz Abbas and World Bank Country Director for Pakistan Patchamuthu Illangovan signed the loan agreement.

Speaking on the occasion, Azhar pointed out that the signing of the important project agreement indicated the World Bank’s commitment to support the development agenda of the Pakistan government.

The minister welcomed the World Bank’s continued support to the government of Pakistan in its efforts to achieve sustainable economic development.

Appreciating the reform initiatives of the government, Illangovan said the bank would extend all possible facilitation and financial support to the government in its efforts to promote economic activities in the country and put the economy back on track of prosperity.

The project is aimed at constructing a 48km four-lane, dual carriageway, high-speed and access-controlled motorway from Peshawar to Torkham in a bid to promote economic development and ensure uplift of the areas adjoining the expressway and falling in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The project envisages public-private partnership and private financing for developing clusters of economic activity, economic zones and expressways.

The connecting transport infrastructure and economic zones would provide a strong foundation for the private business to invest in these zones.

The global integration of South and Central Asia is intertwined with the Khyber Pass, which has served as the key node in trade for hundreds of years.

The expressway between Peshawar and Kabul through the Khyber Pass represents a section of Corridors 5 and 6 of the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (Carec).

Corridor 5, which runs through Pakistan, has the potential to provide the shortest link between the landlocked countries of Afghanistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and the Arabian Sea. Corridor 6 provides access to Europe, the Middle East and Russia.

KPEC will finance the Peshawar-Torkham expressway portion of the Corridor 5.

The Peshawar-Torkham expressway will reduce transit time and costs for regional and international trade, transiting the Khyber Pass and extend till Karachi-Lahore-Islamabad-Peshawar Trans-Pakistan Expressway system.

It will be developed as an integral part of the planned Peshawar-Kabul-Dushanbe motorway.

The improved regional connectivity through this corridor would not only facilitate commercial traffic and expand economic activities between Pakistan and Afghanistan but will also promote private-sector development along the corridor. It is expected to generate up to 100,000 new jobs in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway...
Near Jharikas interchange.
Yesterday...


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police* collered camel Carvans with reflecting tape on RCD Highway N-25 to save camels and road users from accident.

Photo Credit Afzal Majeed


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Map of Lahore Sialkot Kharian Rawalpindi Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed road , Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work of replacement of conventional traffic signals with smart signal system at Kashmir Highway*

Islamabad: December 8, 2019 Work on the replacement of conventional traffic signals with smart signal system at Kashmir Highway will commence shortly as bids for the execution of the work have been opened.

Initially, existing traffic signals from G-7 to G-11 Kashmir Highway, including junction of Kashmir Highway at 7th Avenue, G-9, G-10, H-11 and G-11 are being replaced with smart system which will help ensure smooth and automated traffic control on the highway. These signals have optical sensors which change the timings of the green and red lights based on the traffic volume on either side. These signals will visually process the amount of vehicles and the timing will be altered automatically. This will decrease the need for physical intervention for traffic control and will facilitate thousands of commuters using this Highway.

Capital Development Authority (CDA) in line with efforts to ensure smooth traffic flow on the roads of the city has taken several steps, which not only include up-gradation and expansion of road infrastructure but has also introduced technology based initiatives. Replacement of conventional traffic signals with the smart system is continuation of the steps leading towards automation. After fulfilling codel formalities, authority in end of previous month issued tenders of the project and in this connection bids were received which were opened during the previous week. The project will be carried out with cost Rs. 2.48 million and completed within one month time.

Kashmir Highway is the first one, however, phase wise all major avenues will have smart signal system as codel formalities in this regard have already been completed. The first phase is likely to be completed within one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Baqai Interchange M9, using Tensar ,UK Technology.

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway..... M-9
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Why are all these motorways/highways close to the indian border? Why weren't they built in kpk or balochistan?


----------



## ghazi52

May be for Army mobilization ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> May be for Army mobilization ease.


Also getting bombed easily....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

That is also true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why are all these motorways/highways close to the indian border? Why weren't they built in kpk or balochistan?


Closer to where the population is concentrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Bossman said:


> Closer to where the population is concentrated.


Fair point but the population should be moved to central/western Pakistan, for it's own sake.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Karachi Interchange (M-9 Motorway) Latest Updates - December 2019*


----------



## Bossman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Fair point but the population should be moved to central/western Pakistan, for it's own sake.


Population is where there is economic activity.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Bossman said:


> Population is where there is economic activity.


And economic activity is where there is a population


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 91 KM Sialkot Lahore Motorway ..SLM lane marking started.

After completion it will be reduced travelling time from 3 hours to 45 mints.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

91 KM Sialkot Lahore Motorway {SLM } near completion. It will be reduced travelling time from 3 hours to 45 mints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Zhob-Quetta road smoothly moving ahead*

National Highway Authority (#NHA) is working on development projects including CPEC projects to upgrade Balochistan’s transport infrastructure and to bring it an equivalent of infrastructure available across the country.

The government of Pakistan has allotted Rs.6,000 million to NHA during PSDP’s current fiscal year for the development of Zhob-Quetta (NA-50) Motorway under the CPEC. Rs.3,000 has been handed over out of total Rs.6,000 million and the work on CPEC project is on track

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tree Plantation underway along both sides of DIKhan (Yarik) Hakla (Islamabad) Motorway *Project.*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

NHA *started working on 53 Mega Projects with an investment of 5.2 Trillion Rupees. *

Highlighted Projects Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway and 527 kilometers. Tarnol, Fatehjang, Talagang, Mianwali, Muzaffargarh* Highway*

The National Highway Authority (NHA) has started working on road infrastructure projects reflected in the federal government’s proposed Public Sector Development Programme Plus plan but with ambitious deadlines.

A total of 53 mega projects involving an investment of Rs 5.2 trillion have been identified. The Plan has been divided into two categories and is named as PSDP Plus.

The first category has 29 projects in 11 sectors with zero government involvement. The total investment in this category would be Rs 2.9 trillion, while the second category has 24 projects in 7 sectors with limited government involvement. Total investment in this category would be Rs2.3 trillion.

The road infrastructure and related projects appear to be one of the major contributors of PSDP Plus where investment is envisaged to be mainly from the private sector. Sukkar-Hyderabad Motorway and construction of 527 km long Tarnol, Fatehjang, Talagang, Mianwali, Muzaffar Garh Highway are the new projects under the first category whereas grant of Operating Concession of N-5, a major artery commonly known as GT Road, an existing maintenance related project.


----------



## ghazi52

M-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest view 16 Km 6 lanes Lahore Eastren By Pass (LEBP) from Kala Shah Kaku Interchange N-5/M-2 link with Lahore Ring Road Mahmood Booti interchange Travelling time only 10 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway Authority - NHA ongoing Construction of Highway Projects across Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Airport road and metro bus lane


----------



## ghazi52

First section of 22 Km Lahore Sialkot Motorway *M-11*, is now opened for traffic.

While section of 69 KM will be completed in few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi to Faisalabad by Road Trip via Sukkur-Multan Motorway with (Complete Guide)


----------



## ghazi52

M-18

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-18

*Abbotabad Tunnel*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The red square is Lucky Cement Interchange and Red circle would be DHA Interchange and both have a distance of less than 2.5KM.
Moreover there is a connecting road highlighted in yellow from DHA City towards Lucky Interchange.

*M-9*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Margala Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC East West Corridor: 70% Physical Work Of Under-construction Layyah-Taunsa Bridge Completed.The project is likely to be completed in current year 2020.Work on the Rs 2.7 billion project started in February 2018.The flow of traffic from east to west would be facilitated by providing a link between Indus highway N-55 (North-South Corridor) and Pindi Bhattian- Multan Motorway M-4...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kozah Gali today (15.01.2020)..

Current Galyat Road Conditions update.
Muree to Barian -- Clear
Barian to Changla Gali -- Clear
Changla Gali to Kozah Gali -- Open but one lane only
Kozah Gali to Ayubia -- Close (almost 3 to 4 ft snow)
Kozah Gali to Dunga Gali & Nathiagali -- Will be open by tomorrow or day after tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway (KKH),* Jaglot-Skardu Road and major communication arteries of Balochistan were severely hit. Landslides and sullen snowfall blocked Karakoram Highway and Jaglot Skardu Road at Pattan, Matta Banda, Shatial, TattaPani, Hunza ,Sost, Morkhoon, Khunjrab and Dambudas. In Balochistan, portions of N50 and N25 at Khan #Mehtarzai and #Lakpass Tunnel was also impaired.

All the major road networks blocked during last 36 hours by heavy snow squall and landslides have been cleared through concerted efforts of Pakistan Army, FWO and civil administrations of GB and Balochistan. FWO teams have been deployed at bottlenecks astride KKH to ensure smooth and uninterrupted flow of traffic on this vital link.
By FWO Official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has completed the construction of the first section of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway, and it has opened for public traffic, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Wednesday.

“The operative section of 22kms starts from Kala Shah Kaku till Road Muridke-Narowal and the remaining portion of 69kms will open in the next few months,” the statement added.

According to officials, the total cost of the 91.2km-long project, which is a four-lane motorway with seven interchanges in areas including Gujranwala, Daska and Sambrial, is Rs43.85 billion.

The project completion would enable commuters to reach Sialkot via Lahore in 50 minutes only, the military’s media wing said, adding that it will reduce traffic burden on GT Road as well as on M2.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the expressway section of the Karakorum Highway (KKH) project phase two. The expressway section of the KKH project phase two was inaugurated in #Havelian in on Nov. 18, 2019, marking another step forward to complete the early harvest project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

91 Km ..Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project has entered its final stages, which will be inaugurated on March .Three industrial zones and two universities would also be established along with the project.

The first section opened for operations is 22-km long, and it stretches from Kala Shah Kaku to Muridke-Narowal Road.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Sawan River Bridge package 3 of 285 Km DI Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway

M-14.Completion date Decdmber 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway
*
GT Road & Lahore Eastern Bypass Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Ariel view of Shah Maqsood Interchange 
at Haza Motorway 
#CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Works Organization (FWO) has successfully opened Khunjerab Pass at sub - zero temperature. This mile stone attainment has been achieved by FWO for the first time in history of Gilgit Baltistan. The development came in front when FWO allowed passage of 186 trade containers on the pure request of Gilgit-Baltistan Government and locals, stuck on Chinese side of Khunjerab Pass. The Pass will be kept open till 8 February. FWO has recently cleared and rehabilitated roads and local populations in different parts/roads of the country caused by heavy snow and territorial rains. FWO has always played a pivotal role in nation building while translating its motto “Sustaining Excellence”.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway


*Near Haripur InterChange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*

25 January, 20202

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## peagle

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why are all these motorways/highways close to the indian border? Why weren't they built in kpk or balochistan?



They are not close to the Indian border, they are where there is demand. For any large road/motorway/highway you need to have concentrated large populations, with that comes larger commercial activities. It only makes economic sense to build these types of roads if these basic conditions are met, otherwise it is like throwing money down the drain.

It is a very well planned network, all parts of the country are being covered according to demand for those areas, including KPK and Balochistan. I am surprisingly impressed by how they are implementing these plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Swat Motorway to be fully operational by June
*

PESHAWAR: The Swat Motorway will be fully operational by next June, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan was informed on Thursday.

The chief minister was chairing a meeting on the proposed Swat Motorway Phase II and Peshawar Dera Ismail Khan Motorway here, said a statement.

The relevant officials told the meeting that the lining of the Mardan-bound main motorway tunnel had been completed, while equipment installation was in progress.

They added that excavation in four auxiliary tunnels had been completed, whereas the lining wasin progress.

The officials said the main alignment was expected to be opened to all types of trafhc by the end of the current fiscal year.

They said the Swat Motorway Extension-I (48km) and Extension-II (36km) from Chakdara to Fatehpur had been included in the Public Sector Development Programme projects, while the commercial and financial feasibility for the project had been completed.

The officials said the complete feasibility, detailed design and commercial documents of the project had been shared with the National Highway Authority.

They said interchanges would be built along the 80km fenced road in Chakdara, Shamozai, Barikot, Mingora-Takhtaband, Kanju, Malam Jabba, Sher Palam, Matta Khwazakhela and Fatehpur.

The officials said the artery would have four lanes extendableup to six lanes with 13 main bridges.

They said 340 kilometers long Peshawar-DI Khan Motorway would have six lanes with three tunnels and that the project had been included in the PSDP with a consultant being hired to conduct design and commercial-cumfinancial feasibility.

The of ficials said the final feasibility, including commercial-cumfinancial outcome based on Public Private Partnership, would be presented before the relevant forum by June 30, 2020.

They said interchanges would be built in Peshawar, MattaniBadaber, Dara Adamkhel, Kohat, Lachi Krappa-Hangu, Ahmadi Banda-Karbogha Sharif, Karak, Soor Daag-Lateamber, BannuDomail, Sara Naurang -Miran Shah, Lakki Marwat-Tajazai Ghazni Khel, Pezu-Tank, YarikHakla and Dera Ismail Khan areas.

The chief minister said the gov-ernment was committed to promoting industrialisation in the province and attracting investors by providing them with conducive environment for which the road infrastructure was being strengthened.

The officials also highlighted the 24 kilometers long Matta Fazal Banda Road in Swat district.

They said Rs480 million had been provided to the deputy commissioner for the Police Lines Flyover in Swat district.

The officials said a team of the Asian Development Bank was scheduled to visit Peshawar next Monday for the final selection of priorityroadsunder the Provincial Roads Inf rastructure Project from the proposed roads list.

The chief minister said all-out efforts were being made to make the province financially self-sustainable for which major reforms and projects were being carried out keeping in view their financial viability and returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

M-15, Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Syed1.

SubhanAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway..







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Shafqat Mahmood inaugurates Lahore Eastern Bypass*

FEBRUARY 9, 2020







LAHORE: Federal Minister for Education and Professional Training Shafqat Mahmood on Saturday inaugurated the Lahore Eastern Bypass at Mehmood Booti .


Addressing the inauguration ceremony, he congratulated the National High Aurthority (NHA) over the completion of the project and termed it a great achievement.
The minister said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government had decided to complete ongoing uplift projects. He said the project would facilitate people from Islamabad as they would not have to go to Thokar Niaz Baig to enter the city.

He said traffic coming from Sialkot would also get benefit from the bypass which would put positive impact on traffic flow.

He said 60 per cent development funds had been released, adding the incumbent government was working on various development works as per its manifesto.

To another query, he said, it was illogical that health treatment of Nawaz Sharif
could not be carried out in the absence of Maryam Nawaz, adding that the matter was sub-judice so it was not appropriate to comment on it.

He said the PTI and its allies were on the same page and did not have any issue.
MNA Malik Karamat Khokhar, NHA Chairman Sikandar Qayyum and others were also present.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH ... new section













_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Swan River bridge completed for 285 km DIKhan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Motorway will be completed in June 2020.Three Long Bridges Indus *Rive*r , Kurum *River* and *Swan River* Bridge.Fazal Nawab khatak Member NHA inaugurated

Photo Credit:Bilal Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*First time in this winter Khunjerab Pass road open for all kind of traffic.
Great Achievement
*
Photo credit :Atif Ali














*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*
Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


>


Swat motorway after extension.


----------



## ghazi52

10.4 Km long Lowari tunnel is blessing for people of Chitral after it's opening to the public transport in 2017.
The district would remain cut off from rest of the country during the winter season which extended to five months starting from December. During the closure of Lowari Pass, the acute shortage of food items, medicines and petroleum products would make the life miserable for the people as prices would also register a significant increase.


----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation alongside recently-constructed CPEC Western Route 4-lane controlled-access Motorway near Dera Ismail Khan under Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar top or babusar pass connects KPK with Giggit Baltistan, the mountain ranges which enter Mansehra district from Kashmir are the offshoots of the great Himalayan system. In Kaghan valley the mountain system is the highest of the area including the Babusar top. This range flanks the right bank of the Kunhar, contains a peak Malika Parbat of over 17,000 feet, the highest in the district. Locals say the hight of the babusar pass is equivalent to the Fairy Meadows which can be found on the foot of mighty killer mountain Nanga Parbat, the view from the babusar pass is breathtaking also the air is thin in the area as it stands at the height of 13,692ft above the sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View , Hingol National Park, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway Punjab.







Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M2 Near Chakri Service Area*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thallian Interchange on Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (M-2) was inaugurated by Mr. Arbab Ali Dhakan, Member Engineering-Coord, NHA on 11 Jan 2020. Work on the interchange was started in June 2018. Besides construction of 4 spans flyover bridge of interchange, FWO also constructed 2.9 kms long service road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....*M6
Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway to accept foreign investment*

The National Highway Authority (NHA) has arranged a road show here on Tuesday to attract foreign investment for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6).
According to APP, the length of the proposed Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway will be 306km, with 14 interchanges, one major bridge on River Indus, 6 flyovers, 10 Service Areas and 12 Rest Areas, said General Manager NHA (Public Private Partnership) Azeem Tahir. The project is planned to be completed in 30 months at a construction cost of approximately Rs 175 billion with Intelligent Transport System (ITS).
At the road show, Chairman NHA Capt ® Sikandar Qayyum said Prime Minister Imran Khan was endeavoring to provide concrete infrastructure to the country for economic uplift.
To this effect, he said, road communication sector is of great significance.
Except the Sukkur-Hyderabad section, Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (PKM) project was complete. Now, this only missing link (Sukkur-Hyderabad Section) is being offered to foreign investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* 1971:.... Karakoram Highway*
It was started in 1959 and was completed in 1979 (open to the public since 1986).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest M-5






__ https://www.facebook.com/





...........................







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The National Highway Authority (NHA) has arranged a road show to attract foreign investment for Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6).*

According to APP, the length of the proposed Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway will be 306km, with 14 interchanges, one major bridge on River Indus, 6 flyovers, 10 Service Areas and 12 Rest Areas, said General Manager NHA (Public Private Partnership) Azeem Tahir. The project is planned to be completed in 30 months at a construction cost of approximately Rs 175 billion with Intelligent Transport System (ITS).

At the road show, Chairman NHA Capt ® Sikandar Qayyum said Prime Minister Imran Khan was endeavoring to provide concrete infrastructure to the country for economic uplift.

To this effect, he said, road communication sector is of great significance.

Except the Sukkur-Hyderabad section, Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (PKM) project was complete. Now, this only missing link (Sukkur-Hyderabad Section) is being offered to foreign investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest drone footage of service area of Sukkur







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*On the way to Fort Munro N-70*

15 km long patch of N70 comprises of 6 bridges and jaw dropping beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*122 Km Lilla-Musakhel Highway under planning*


NHA is planning to build a Highway for connecting Lilla to Musakhel, Mianwali.The proposed alignment of Lilla to Musakhel traverses from Lilla interchange and passes through major locations of Katha Sargal, Nali, Jabbi Shareef, Choha Shareef, Warcha, Fateh Pur Mehra, Chiddru and ends at approximately 2km from Abba Khel on Mianwali-Talagang Road, District Mianwali. The proposed highway will pass through major administrations of three districts i.e., Jhelum, Khushab and Mianwali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-5

Latest





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of *Coastal Highway,* Kund Malir, Hingol, Balochistan.





M-5





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1,264 km (785 mi) Indus Highway (N-55 National Highway) from Peshawar to Karachi to be upgraded from 2 lanes to 4 lanes throughout*

N55 .....National Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP *approved construction of 4 lanes Indus Highway N-55 link *Karachi Peshawar.


D G Khan- D I Khan Section (208.19 km) Rs 54 Billion
Rajanpur- DG Khan Section (121.59 km)” Rs 34 Billion
Shikarpur- Rajanpur Section (221.95 km) Rs 48 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*A road to *AtabadLake

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

View of 653 Km Makran Coastal Highway N-10 Link Gwadar and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

487 Km Surab–Hoshab Highway N-85 .



























_

_________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of 91 Km Sialkot Lahore Motorway* M11* is scheduled tomorrow

1889 Km Motorways & Expressways road network is now completed in Pakistan. It will boost trade & tourism in Pakistan.

Travelling time between Lahore & Sialkot will reduce to 45 Mints

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Paras
Kunhar River
Manor valley peaks above paras
Feb 2020

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

The New Kabul River Bridge was inaugurated during a soft launch ceremony held in Nowshera. 
240 meters long New Kabul River Bridge will not only provide a comfortable route towards the #Islamabad -#Peshawar Motorway (M-I) but also provide a shortest link route between Nowshera Kalan and Risalpur.

#KabulRiver #IslamabadPeshawarMotorway #FWO #Inauguration #Nowshera #Kalan #Risalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:
95 percent completed 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 Section one Yarik to Rehmani Kheil by NLC.

Lane Marking , Fence and Signboard board installed.

Package 1................ 95% Completed
Package 2,3,............ 70% Complete Indus bridge missing
Package 4................ 70% Done
Package 5.................. Surface done,
Sawan bridge............. (Completed )
Kurram bridge at Package 2, Not completed.
Indus Bridge:.............. (Incomplete)

Credit:Moeen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near Babusar top...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

View of M2 motorway from plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved* “Peshawar Northern Bypass"* worth Rs 21.34 billion. With completion of this project, not only Khyber Agency and KP would get excess to Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway M-1 and onward linking it to CPEC route but would also provide regional connectivity to Central Asian Republics (CARs) and Afghanistan to promote their trade and business through Gawdar and Karachi Ports, earning valuable foreign exchange for Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

N-65 Quetta-Sibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad during lockdown:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Credits : Pakistan Explorer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N 25, Tehsil Wadh
District Khuzdar Balochistan







.










Bolan Valley 








Quetta-Bostan Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Supply lines for some essential item activated on M-5 Motorway.
Sukkur Multan Motorway






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Repairing of 531 Km D I Khan Quetta Highway N-50.It will be upgraded 4 lanes.
Photo Credit:Muhammad Waseem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Western Route:285 Km *D I Khan* Islamabad Motorway *M-14 *section 3 near completion.
It is divided by five sections...


Phase 1: Yarik-Rehmanikhel section ( M/s NLC).
Phase 2: Rehmanikhel-Kot Belian section ( M/s SKB-KNK JV)
Phase 3: 55-km Beruli-Tarap section ( M/s FWO)
Phase 4: 62-km Tarap-Pindi Gheb M/s Limak-ZKB JV)
Phase 5: 63-kimPindi Gheb-Hakla Interchange section M/s Limak-ZKB JV)


----------



## ghazi52

Sikanderabad
Nagar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan
PC ...Hunzukutz

Stay at home Stay Safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1.6 Km Layyah Taunsa Bridge 4 lanes at River Indus under construction.. It would reduce distance between Layyah and Taunsa with Indus Highway (N-55) by over 150 km . It will link shortly Indus Highway and CPEC Eastern Route Faisalabad Multan Motorway (M-4) for Baluchistan transport.

Photo Credit :Engr Muhammad Arif & Deeva

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=146005016721893

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot - Kharian







*

 Pakistan*


M-1 Peshawar to Islamabad Motorway = OPEN
M-2 Lahore - Islamabad Motorway = OPEN
M-3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway = OPEN
M-4 Pindi Bhatiyan to Shershah Motorway = OPEN
M-5 Multan to Sukkur Motorway = OPEN
M-9 Karachi to Hyderabad Motorway = OPEN
M-11 Lahore to Sialkot Motorway = OPEN
E-35 Hassanabdal – Havelian Motorway = OPEN


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara expressway...
Shahkot Abbottabad.
August 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Indus river bridge, ISAKHEL TO MIANWALI (KOT BELIAN)
Work is started again with full speed.
Photo credit: Junaid Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake
.
@msamifilms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kallur Kot Indus River Bridge under construction
*

1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with D I Khan.It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Hazara Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan #Islamabad Motorway M-14 Package one 55 Km Yarik-Rehmani khel section(NLC) completed.
The 55 kilometers long road from #Yarak to #RehmaniKhel is part of #Hakla – D. I. Khan motorway project which is scheduled to be completed by NLC . The project includes 4 underpasses, 2 bridges, 1 interchange and 44 culverts.
Photo Credit:Muhammad Saleem

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


>



Magnificent infrastructure. Once the whole motorway is complete, the entire country will have access to world class motorways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The newly installed street lights and parks along the marine drive in Gwadar

© Art by Haasam





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

While ensuring strict implementation of anti corona measures, construction of *Jaglot - Skardu Road by FWO* is in full swing to facilitate the people of Gilgit-Baltistan .
Sustaining Excellence.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

110 Km ....Khuzdar-Basima Highway* N-30* under construction.Estimated Cost 19.19 Billion Rupee.

The project is located in District Khuzdar in #Baluchistan province. The project is construction of 2-lane highway from Basima to Khuzdar. The project length is 110 km.

Photo Credit:Naseer Memon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

The Hazara Motorway ❤
NHA Pakistan - Committed to Excellence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Pash Ziarat, Shawal Road, South Waziristan

#BeautifulPakistan #Waziristan #SouthWaziristan #KP #Pakistan

© Aqeel Meeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Mianwali Motorway Interchange section completed.Indus River Bridge under construction with speedy work.After completion of D i Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
6 hours travelling time will be reduced 2 hours 30 mints.Mianwali Islamabad only one hour 30 mints.
Photo Credit:Tariq Majeed


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:866 Km Quetta Islamabad Travelling time will be reduced from 18 hours to 9 hours after completion of CPEC Western Route M-14 & N-50
Signboard installation completed till Yarik -Abdulkhel Interchange section of 285 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 first phase of CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 306 Km Hyderabad Sukkur Motorway M-6 with cost 182 billion Rs.it will be constructed on BOT basis. Concessionaire will build, operate and maintain the motorway facility up to the full concession period as per concession agreement and will hand over the facility to NHA after completion of concession agreement. After that NHA will be responsible for operations and maintenance of the Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 4 lanes 22.5 Km Quetta Western Bypass and Dera Murad Jamali Bypass
First project titled “Dualization of Quetta Western Bypass” worth Rs. 7103.78 million was approved in the meeting. The project envisages the dualization of the existing two-lane 22.5 km long Quetta Western bypass to four lanes. The additional two lanes will be 7.3 meter wide, the second project titled “Construction of Dera Murad Jamali Bypass on National Highway N-65” worth Rs. 2143.465 million was also approved by the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakurram highway - A road to China
















Naran se aagay ja k ye jga aati he jahan he aagay Bata kundi he.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

The beautiful #Hazara Motorway after rain.

#Qalandarabad #Abbottabad #KP #Pakistan

© Khurram Shehzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC *M5* is serving Pakistani people and promoting local economy







__ https://www.facebook.com/





NHA Upcoming Public Private Partnership Projects


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bostan, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

*Highway Tunnel DASU HPP .... KKH*


Dasu-KKH-01, is worth Rs 14.538 billion and relates to the relocation of the 25-km stretch of the KKH. The contract is scheduled to be implemented in 546 days.

The two-lane relocated stretch will be constructed at a higher attitude with the design standard prescribed for KKH. With construction of this strip, the passage to the mechanical area and access to the dam site will be bypassed so as not to hinder the construction activities on the project.

The relocated KKH includes 180 meters long road tunnel with more than 10 meter diameter.


----------



## Chishty4

East West Corridor: Under construction 4 lane 2 Km Ghotki-Kandhkot Bridge with 30 Km access Road by Sindh Govt.Indus Highway N-55 link with Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5.4 hours travelling time will be reduced only 30 mints.
The distance between Ghotki & Kandhkot via Guddu Barrage is 152 KM and via Sukkur it is around 170 KM. After the construction of the bridge the distance between Ghotki and Kandhkot will be reduced to 30 KM


----------



## ghazi52

All information about Islamabad - DIKhan Motorway. The complete motorway will be completed in December-2020. However, 2 packages are expected to be open soon.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

By Pass Road Parachinar Kurram , KP

Parachinar ( پاڑه چنار‎), is the capital city of Kurram District in KP, Parachinar is situated on a neck of Pakistani territory west of Peshawar..

With a distance of 110 kilometres from the Afghan capital Kabul, Parachinar is the closest point in Pakistan to Kabul.The name Parachinar is derived as a result of social meetings conducted under a large chinar tree.

Photo:Sahil Clicks & Danish Alvi


----------



## ghazi52

*Coastal Highway Baluchistan.*
PIC...................... Uzair Aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-9*

DHA City Interchange


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Majestic Passu cones and KKH.
Pic by aabidumar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Status of roads in Sindh*

Larkana – Khairpur = OPEN
Kashmore – Chowk Mari = OPEN
Sakrand – Nawabshah = OPEN
Lakhi – Madeji = OPEN
Larkana – Moenjo Daro = OPEN
Larkana – Nasirabad = OPEN
Kambar – Shahdadkot = OPEN
Ratodero - Naudero = OPEN
Karachi Northern Bypass = OPEN
Karachi – Hub = OPEN
Lyari Expressway = OPEN
Gharo – Keti Bunder = OPEN
Karachi – Thatta - Hyderabad = OPEN
Hyderabad – Sakrand = OPEN
Mirpurkhas – Umerkot = OPEN
Qazi Ahmed Amri Bridge = OPEN
Jamshoro – Dadu – Wagan = PARTIALLY OPEN


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Way towards Sajikot, Havelia from Margalla Hills.

Imtiaz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH Master piece






Murree Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

ghazi52 said:


> Majestic Passu cones and KKH.
> Pic by aabidumar


really nice view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Sialkot Motorway







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Rakaposhi from KKH.
Near MurtazaAbad....Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway







Hazara Motorway night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M5 is promoting local economy







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

By Farooq Umer Seeru
*Makran Coastal Highway*
Hingol National Park, Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway near Shinkiari after Mansehra as seen from Karakoram Highway.

CREDIT: Athif Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*360 Km Peshawar-D I Khan motorway work on typographic survey will be completed in Sep 2020. *

It would consists of 18 interchanges and 45 bridges which will connect Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway to D I Khan via Kohat, Hangu, Bannu, Karak and Lakki Marwat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Pass/Road
PC Uzair
Stay Home Stay Safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Skardu Road.


Has it been completed?


----------



## ghazi52

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Motorways have been incredible. i used to travel to multan to islamabad in 14 to 16 hours.. now in 7 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH at Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*216 km long road from Shandur to Gilgit federalized as N-140*

The federal government of #Pakistan has announced ‘federalization’ of the #Chitral-Shandur-Gilgit road. The total length of the ‘federalized’ road is 363 km, of which 216 km is in Gilgit Baltistan.

A notification issued by the Ministry of Communication has described the road as that of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

After federalization, the road from Chitral to Gilgit will be called *N-140*.

The government of Pakistan plans to widen and improve the road and connect it with the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. On completion, the road also has the potential of serving as an alternate of the Karakoram Highway for trade and traffic.


----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


> *216 km long road from Shandur to Gilgit federalized as N-140*
> 
> The federal government of #Pakistan has announced ‘federalization’ of the #Chitral-Shandur-Gilgit road. The total length of the ‘federalized’ road is 363 km, of which 216 km is in Gilgit Baltistan.
> 
> A notification issued by the Ministry of Communication has described the road as that of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> After federalization, the road from Chitral to Gilgit will be called *N-140*.
> 
> The government of Pakistan plans to widen and improve the road and connect it with the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. On completion, the road also has the potential of serving as an alternate of the Karakoram Highway for trade and traffic.


Chitral is close to warkhan corridor, pakistan should pay top dollars to get that land from afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

















KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad









So Fascinating Drone View Of Sikanderabad, Nagar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

NHA To Construct Two Roads Projects..... * N-130 and N-135 *

Road construction projects from Mianwalli to Muzaffargarh and Bulksar to *Mianwalli* were formally handed over to National Highways Authority (NHA) after taking approval from Federal cabinet, official sources informed.

The 286-kilometer long MianWalli- Muzaffargarh road is named after N-135...
while 129 kilometer long Mian Walli- Bulksar road declared as N-130, said the notification.

NHA will soon start construction of N-130 and N-135..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*N-70





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

QalandarAbad...Abbottabad Interchange

© Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:.....298 Km 
*
4 lanes Zhob Quetta Highway N-50 Tender announced by NHA

*Package-l:* Km 00 to Km 065 (Zhob to Tangi) 65 Km
P-Il: Km 065 to Km 130 (Tangi to Qila Saifullah) 65 Km
P-Ill: Km 130 to Km 180 (Qila Saifullah to Nasai)50 Km
P-IV: Km 180 to Km 245 (I.{asai to Khanozai) 65 Km
P-V: Km 245 to Km 298 (I{hanozai to Kuchlak) 53 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar | Lowari | Khunjerab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway, Gilgit Baltistan
PC Uzair Aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah interchange, 
*Gujranwala*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

Glad to know the NHA has again shown interest in the construction of the Jalkhad-Sharda road. Absolutely necessary. Should have been done much earlier.

https://nha.gov.pk/en/tender/rfp-fo...top-jalkhad-road-km000-to-49000-length-37-km/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway
From Altit Fort, Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan
PC Uzair Aziz ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


>




Mera Sohna Watan.... Serene and Majestic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


>


Why this always happens to me on ur pics? Even on my smartphone & laptop ur pic's didn't show up.


----------



## ghazi52

Rocky rock said:


> Why this always happens to me on ur pics? Even on my smartphone & laptop ur pic's didn't show up.
> View attachment 636926



I am sorry, I don't know.
Regards,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KKH Phase 2 Havelian-thakot ( CPEC ) *


----------



## Chishty4

گلگت عطاء آباد جھیل کے کنارے شاہراہ قراقرم ٹنل


----------



## ghazi52

The 19 km Gwadar East Bay Expressway in #Pakistan. Under the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the 6 lanes road will connect N10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway) with Gwadar Free Zone and Gwadar Port.


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> The 19 km Gwadar East Bay Expressway in #Pakistan. Under the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the 6 lanes road will connect N10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway) with Gwadar Free Zone and Gwadar Port.


Glad that Gwadar is being planned with highways running through the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Entering the 1.785 km tunnel 1 of Hazara expressway.... Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The practical use of Geometry
Bahria town, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Alternate Naleem Valley road, during firing on LOC, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 on River Indus

















Gawadar


----------



## koolio

ghazi52 said:


> Alternate Naleem Valley road, during firing on LOC, AJK



Correct me If I am wrong, this road was heavily damaged in last year's flash floods, I wonder if this road has been fixed?


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

110 Km Khuzdar-Basima Highway N-30 under construction. The project is located in *District Khuzdar in Balochistan.

Photo Credit:* Naseer Memo













.

View of Islamabad Lahore M2 Motorway from plane approaching at Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Teen Taalwarian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*
By Pass Road Parachinar ,Kurram , KP*

*Parachinar* , is the capital city of Kurram District in KP, it is situated on a neck of Pakistani territory west of Peshawar..

With a distance of 110 kilometres from the Afghan capital Kabul, Parachinar is the closest point in Pakistan to Kabul.The name Parachinar is derived as a result of social meetings conducted under a large chinar tree.

*Photo: Sahil Clicks & Danish Alvi












*


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway...... Phase II Project
*
The project envisages construction of 4 lane motorway, 79.69 km in length from Chakdara to Fatehpur as Phase II, extension of Swat motorway. 
The project also includes;

9 interchanges
7 bridges on River Swat,
2 flyovers,
33 cattle creep,
9 underpasses, 
25 subways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Azam pur Service area M-5
M-5 392 km .... * Multan Sukkur Motorway













*


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara motorway





ہے شوق سفر ایسا کہ ایک مدت سے ہم نے
منزل بھی نہیں پائی، راستہ بھی نہیں بدلا

I am fond of journey that we have been for a long time.
Didn't even find the destination, didn't even change the way



Canal road, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamrud Road - Peshawar





Location: Hayatabad










At night


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

*RS. 94,269 MILLION RELEASED FOR NHA ROAD PROJECTS UNDER PSDP*


According to the latest data released by the Planning Commission:

--An amount of Rs 20,000 million has been released for construction of a motorway from Hakla near Tarnol Interchange on M-1 to Dera Ismail Khan.

--For the construction of infrastructure and allied works for metro bus services Peshawar Morr-New International Airport Islamabad, the amount released so far was Rs 3533.661 million.

--The government also issued Rs 3500 million for construction of blacktop road Yakmatch-Kharan via Dostain Wadh Khurmagai

--Rs 2590.589 million has been released for construction of a 6-lane highway from Kala Shah Kaku to Lahore ring road.

--For improvement, up-gradation, and widening of Jaglot-Skardu road, an amount of Rs 8000 million has been released

--For Lahore-Multan Motorway ( M-3), the government released Rs 6500 million.

--For the dualization of Indus Highway Sarai Gambila to Kohat Section,the amount released was Rs 6500 million

--For dualization and improvement of Pindigheb-Kohat road Rs 3000 million were released.

--An amount of Rs 2.5 billion was released for Peshawar Northern Bypass

--Rs 2 billion have been released for Sukkur-Multan motorway.

--The government also released Rs 3020 million for land acquisition of Zhob-Kuchlak road.

*--For Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation Program ( CAREC) Corridor Development Investment Programme Tranche-I Projects, Rs2400 million have been released which included 128 km Petaro -Sehwan Section, Peshawar-Dara Adam Khail section and 44 km Shikarpur-Ratodero section.*

--For construction of 106 km two-lane highway from Basima to Khuzdar, Rs 3200 million have been released.

--For construction of 4-lane bridge across river Indus linking Layyah with Taunsa including 2-lane approach road and river training works Rs 2000 million have been issued.

--Rs 2000 million have been issued for the construction of 118 km KKH Phase-II Havelian-Thakot which forms part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

--For dualization & improvement of Old Bannu Road from Rs 2500 million have been released.

--Rs 2500 million have been issued for improvement and widening of additional 2-lanes on either side of Thokar Niaz Baig to Hudyiara Drain on Multan Road in Lahore.

--For land acquisition of Karachi - Lahore Motorway (Land Acquisition) (CPEC) Sukkur-Hyderabad section of Motorway Rs 4699.989 million have been released while for its construction Rs 2000 million were issued.

--For land acquisition and affected properties compensation and relocation of utilities for construction of Lahore - Sialkot Motorway, Rs 1281.548 million have been released under the PSDP.

*--Rs 1200 million have been issued for land acquisition and resettlement for China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC)- Islamabad-Raikot Section (Phase-I), Havelian-Thakot.*


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning aerial view of Lulusar lake, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 80 Km Swat Motorway Extension Phase#Chakdara to Fatehpur II Project with 70 billion

The project envisages construction of 4 lane motorway, 79.69km in length from Chakdara to Fatehpur as Phase II, extension of Swat motorway.
The project also includes;

9 interchanges
7 bridges on River Swat,
2 flyovers,
33 cattle creep,
9 underpasses, &
25 subways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-8


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

Thar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Thatta Karachi National Highway at Dhabeji Check Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

ghazi52 said:


> Skardu Road.


Damn. Road on the heaven. I can't help loving it.


ghazi52 said:


> KKH at Attabad Lake


Gorgeous lake color.


----------



## ghazi52

M-4


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of Karakoram Highway KKH - DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT
Under construction K3 tunnel. It is one of the 7th tunnel to be build under KKH-01.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH 
Towards khunjrab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Lahore Ring Road*

June 14, 2020

LAHORE: An agreement for the construction of Lahore Ring Road’s Southern Loop (3) was signed on Saturday, paving way for likely initiation of work on the Rs10 billion project by end of this week.

The agreement was signed between the Lahore Ring Road Authority (LRRA) and National Logistics Cell (NLC).

Since construction of Southern Loop (SL3) will start from Raiwind Road (Adda Plot), it will connect Multan Road at Maraka point. The construction of 8-km SL3 with two interchanges, six lanes dual carriageway and three subways would be completed within one year.

Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief Minister Usman Buzdar were also present in the agreement-signing ceremony. LRRA Chairman/Commissioner Saif Anjum and NLC Chief Operating Officer Col Shah Jahan signed the agreement.

The SL3 will be constructed under public-private partnership (PPP) and build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis. Total land consisting of 3,098 kanals worth Rs4.586 billion has already been acquired. The project cost would be recovered by the contractors in the form of collecting toll from motorists. Construction cost of SL3 is Rs10 billion within a period of 25 years as approved by [PPP] Policy & Monitoring Board in its first meeting.

The SL3 will not only connect distant areas to city’s main junctions but also 34,000 vehicles per day would travel on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I would imagine that if there is a service lane from adda plot to Bahria interchange on both side, it would not only give Bahria direct access to Raiwind Road (without having to get on to ring road) and vice versa. In other words, if a lake city resident has to go to Bahria, instead of taking the road from Mirza Chowk (in front of Beaconhouse National university), you get on the Ring Road Service lane from Adda plot and get into Bahria. If I look at google maps now, it seems like there is a service lane partially built around adda plot in the direction (to and from Bahria - see the red line on the attachment).


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


>


Hope quality is like Multan-Sukkur and not like Karachi-Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52

MAP of one of most awaited 290 KM Mianwali - Muzaffargarh (MM Road). The road has been recently shifted from Government of Punjab to Federal Government of Pakistan and further handed-over to National Highway Authority.

The road will be constructed through Public-Private Partnership (PPP) and going to be start soon.
NHA aims to deliver development program as per Government's policy and priority with respect to time and cost.


National Highway Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work has begun on western route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Federal Minister for Communication Murad Saeed said at a news conference here that the pace of work on CPEC has increased and new projects are also being launched and the government has approved DI Khan-Zhob road under CPEC's western route, which was the demand of smaller provinces.

The minister informed that tender for Hyderabad and Sukkur Motorways will be held this year. He further said that roads of 1,800 kilometers will be constructed without any burden on national exchequer while areas located on GT Road will also be connected to Motorways.

Murad Saeed said that less money was being spent on roads as compared to previous governments as more roads are being constructed under public-private partnership. *Projects in Sindh, South #unjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa* were government’s priority, he added.

The federal minister said that 57 projects had been included in this year's Public Sector Development Program (PSDP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Karakoram Highway 1957 vs 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Raikot bridge besides Shangreela and right after the way to Fairy Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

:4 lanes Layyah Taunsa Indus River Bridge near completion .24 km 2 lanes access road will be constructed in next year allocation of one billion Rs in budget 2020-2021.It is linking two important cities of southern Punjab, Layyah and Taunsa has been accomplished ..Work on the Rs 5.8 billion project started in February 2018.ECNEC had given approval of the project in October 2017.The flow of traffic from east to west would be facilitated by providing a link between Indua Highway (North-South Corridor) and Pindi Bhattian- Multan Motorway ( M-4).










.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chiniot.., Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blueazure

MA 

our road infrastructure has improved superbly thanks to CPEC


the ultimate beauty is the havelian thakot motorway . 

*
one cannot help but fall in love with the rugged beauty of this country,,,*



ghazi52 said:


> Skardu Road.



KKH is just a gem, a beauty , like a stone cold lady ready to kill you on a small mistake

*a sapper from pak army died every km for this *


a thing of beauty with so much grit and blood behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Makeen, South Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

230 کلو میٹر، لاہور تا عبدالحکیم موٹروے این ایچ کا ایک شاندار منصوبہ ہے جس سے روزانہ بے شمار مسافر فیض یاب ہوتے ہیں اور محفوظ و تسلی بخش سفر کرتے ہیں۔ لاہور تا عبدالحکیم موٹروے بننے کی وجہ سے لاہور سے ملتان کا راستہ اب صرف ڈھائی گھنٹہ کا رہ گیا ہے۔

اس موٹروے نے شرقپور، مانگٹاں والا، ننکانا صاحب، بیچکی، سید والا، تاندلیانوالا، ستیاں، سمندری، ماموکنجاں، مریدوالا، گوجرہ، ٹوبا ٹیک سنگھ، رجانہ، کمالیہ، پیر محل، شورکوٹ، کوٹ اسلام، خانیوال وغیرہ تک کا سفر عوام کے لیے انتہائی آسان بنا دیا ہے۔
اس شاندار موٹروے کا افتتاح 2019 میں کیا گیا اور یکم اپریل 2019 سے اس پر ٹریفک رواں دواں ہے جس پر این ایچ اے اور موٹروے پولیس کے ملازمین بخوبی اپنے فرائض انجام دے رہے ہیں۔

اس موٹروے کو چائنہ ریلوے 20 گروپ اور زاہر خان اینڈ بردرز نے بنایا ہے، جبکہ ای اے پرائویٹ لیمیٹڈ اور یوشن کارپوریشن، کوریہ نے کنسلٹنٹ کے فرائض انجام دیئے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC 180 km #Hazara Motorway Havelian - Thakot Project was inaugurated last year . It is one of the finest projects of NHA and increased a huge number of Traveler s / Tourists towards Hazara, Gilgit (Kagan, Naran, Hunza Valleys)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blueazure

who doesnt fall in love with the beauties aka these magnificent roads and this country

i want to kiss the hands who built them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

ghazi52 said:


>




After completion of M6 the travel time from Karachi to Islamabad will drop down to 15/16 hours.Approx.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of *M-15* Hazara Expressway, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Enigma SIG

ghazi52 said:


> Makeen, South Waziristan


What a beautiful place. Shame it has been the center of so much blood-letting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

THE INTERCHANGES OF MOTORWAYS IN PAKISTAN
National Highway Authority - Committed to Excellence
Info by NHA Pakistan






*E-35 is now M-15*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

during lockdown








M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

blueazure said:


> who doesnt fall in love with the beauties aka these magnificent roads and this country
> 
> i want to kiss the hands who built them


But there are no manufacturing units or factories that make use of them to transport pakistani goods to china or the world.
We must now focus on that. Be anything insignificant but made it in pakistan.
So we can better use of these roads to send products from farm/industry to market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Classy View of Lulusar Lake of Our Beautiful Pakistan. .
Pc @adeelkhattak_

kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Ataabad lake Shishkat,Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I love Sukkar-Lahore motorway.. lush green

@ghazi52 what are the updates on skardu route?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Skardu to Gilgit on 70cc Bike ️⛰️
Sep 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Qalandrabad Interchange
#Hazara #Motorway
Pic by Khurram Shehzad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway 95% section *Mansehra- Thakot* completed and it will be opened for traffic in Aug 2020..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial View of Swat Motorway Interchange.

#Swat #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan #Motorway

© Shams Ul Arifin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-11 Lahore Sialkot Motorway Aerial Tour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial View of Malak Ahmed Baba Interchange of #Swat #Motorway, #Alladhand District #Malakand.

© Asadkhn

#Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

M-11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh, chilly and cloudy morning of* Lower Topa
*
Murree express way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> M-15





This could be from China or any European region, ;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Pakistan*

#HAZARA #MOTORWAY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu - Jaglot Road (S-1) *improvement, upgrade and expansion in strategic road.

167 km road on which will cost 31,000 million rupees, work was started in July 2017, PS 2020-2021 have been allocated 9000 million rupees for this project.



اسکردو - جگلوٹ روڈ (ایس -1) کی اسٹریٹجک روڈ میں بہتری ، اپ گریڈیشن اور توسیع پر کام جاری ہے۔

167 کلومیٹر سڑک جس پر 31،000 ملین روپے لاگت آئے گی کام جولائی 2017 میں شروع ہوا تھا۔ جاری مالی سال میں پبلک سیکٹر ڈویلپمنٹ پروگرام میں 8000 ملین روپے رکھے گئے تھے ، پی ایس ڈی پی 2020-2021 میں اس منصوبے کے لئے 9000 ملین روپے مختص کیے گئے ہیں۔

اس منصوبے کو فرنٹیئر ورکس آرگنائزیشن (ایف ڈبلیو او) کو تفویض کیا گیا تھا جس نے ابتدائی ٹریک سن 1984 میں تعمیر کیا تھا۔ جگلوٹ۔ اسکردو روڈ شاہراہ قراقرم اور اسکردو کے مابین ایک اہم کڑی تھی اور مشکل خطہ میں شدید برف باری اور بڑی چٹانیں تھیں۔

جگلوٹ۔ اسکردو روڈ کی اپ گریڈیشن سڑک کی چوڑائی کو 3.6 سے بڑھا کر 7.3 میٹر اور تیز منحنی خطوط کو کم کرکے مقامی لوگوں کے ساتھ ساتھ سیاحوں کے لئے بھی آسانی سے سڑک کی سواری میں اضافہ کرے گی۔ یہ منصوبہ اگلے سال مکمل ہونے کا امکان ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work on M-8 to commence as top priority.CDWP approval obtained for 146 KMs-cost Rs.26 Bn-Hoshab to Awaran(purple dotted portion on map).This road in remote districts of Kech/Awaran is a beacon of light for impoverished South Balochistan,will change lives #cpec #CPECMakingProgress




1:14 AM · Jul 5, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

A beautiful Evening at 
#HazaraExpressway , Abbottabad

Pic credit to M Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M -5






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Safranga Cold Desert, Skardu






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

View of #Hazara #Motorway.

© Farooq Umer Seeru

#KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A road to Khunjrab Pass, PakChina border, KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway.............*

Inauguration ceremony of Malik Ahmad Baba Allahdand Dheri (Chakdara) interchange at Swat Motorway was performed by Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan and DG FWO Maj Gen Kamal Azfar on 9 July 2020. Both Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and DG FWO were briefed about the project in details. The work on the said project commenced on 1 Jul 2019 and completed within stipulated timeframe. Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa appreciated the quality work and motivation of FWO teams for working round the clock. The interchange will facilitate the commuters by providing them the shortest access to the area thus reducing the travel time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A nice angle of N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chishty4

#Hazara #Motorway Near Qalandrabad Interchange 

#CPEC #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor #KP #KhyberPakhtunkhwa

© Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

The Road to Afghanistan





Quetta-Pishin-Chaman-Kandhar road, Railway track to Chaman also visible.

It is actually an ancient trade route.. once Brits occupied this area, Chaman was one the most modern border outposts and people of Pishin were trading in horses as far away as Australia (imperial Gazetteer of India)
Shot somewhere around Pishin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Cycling from China to Pakistan | The Karakoram Highway*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Marine Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hiraa

Ufff khoobsurat. 
We can easily have 3-4 coastal cities with beautiful seasside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Hiraa said:


> Ufff khoobsurat.
> We can easily have 3-4 coastal cities with beautiful seasside.



desalination plants lagwane parne hai. koi saste shauq nahi hai ap logon key?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wikki019

Plant some trees ffs 



ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Plantation and Badland stabilization in *District *Mansehra near Battal village along with M-15.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15*

Mansehra-Thakot will be access controlled, separated by a median and grade-separated.
It won't be access control after Mansehra. Actually it would be a 2 lane highway on a virgin alignment after Mansehra till a place after Battagram. After Battagram, it will be upgrade of existing KKH instead of new road.

Please keep in mind that access control motorway is not always required. After Battagram, populated areas are very less and traffic is greatly reduced. 

Hence for next 10-15 years, this road is likely to suffice the requirement. We can have the example of Murree Expressway, which is not access controlled, but still it is quite beneficial for ppl going to Murree.

In a similar case, there are people talking of motorway in Baluchistan not being 4, 6 lane or access controlled. The fact is that there is too less traffic and population in Baluchistan. Sometimes, no other vehicle is seen for miles. 
Therefore, going for proper 6 lane motorway would be an overkill (at least for time being).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway ❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chishty4

Musakhel, #Mianwali

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Bidding process under way for 298 KM Road Zhob to Kuchlak (Quetta) part of Western route-a dire need of Balochistan’s people. Also per plans section D I Khan Zhob being processed for JCC for Chinese funding on completion Islamabad & Quetta will be connected through expressway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work is back in full swing on Hakla DIKhan Motorway project after a month long lockdown due to COVID 19. Let’s take a short stroll along the beautiful Motorway and see what we have achieved so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Jaglot Skardu Road project (JSR) GB*. Length of road is 160 km. The widened & improved road will play a significant role to bring economic development & social benefits to residents of Skardu on its completion. JSR will be of vital importance in providing access to tourism sites and easy access to health facilities. Despite being landslide prone area, unfriendly weather, and harsh environment, FWO is performing up to the expectations.















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bannu Road dualization/rehabilitation project . 
This was awarded to FWO by NHA in 2018. A 75km old route between Bannu & Lachi that connects Domail to Khrapa via Banda Daud Shah and Latamber. 
An alternate/shorter route for population of Bannu and North Waziristan to Kohat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saryab Road Flyover
Quetta

(Photo © Hydaspes' Lightbox)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balkassar Mianwali N-130... Namal Rikhi, Mianwali Punjab ...

Newly widened road, passing through Musa khel mountains is now a lot easier for traffic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Parsan Road ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kalabagh...Galiyaat. Hazara, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Rakaposhi from KKH..
Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

Good job our Pakistani brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15
Motorway Police started Test Drive Patrolling on CPEC 80 km Mansehra Thakot section of Hazara Motorway.*

© Ehtasham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Relocation of KKH -01 under DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT.

The realigned and alternative road is being constructed by WAPDA in place of existing submerged KKH under Dasu HPP. 
It will be constructed in two phases KKH-01 and KKH -02.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/AsimSBajwa']Asim Saleem Bajwa
@AsimSBajwa[/URL]


In South Balochistan,current focus is on building roads for better connectivity and socio economic development. Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar &Awaran-Bela (shown dotted in purple) in focus to transform this region.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway






*Manserha Thakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA all set to open Havelian - Thakot Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
CPEC Western Route: *

Early completion of the western alignment CPEC as one of the top most priorities of the government.First component of Western alignment of CPEC Islamabad-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway was in full swing and over 70 percent of the work had already been completed.The four-lane motorway from Hakla, near Islamabad to DI Khan would reduce the travel time from 5 hours to 2.5 hours and help usher an era of economic prosperity in some of the underdeveloped regions,

The second part of the corridor 540 km Yarik-Zhob-Quetta Highway, he said would be upgraded to motorway standard, thus reducing the distance from Islamabad to Quetta to only 830 km and eight hours travel time on this new motorway standard four-lane expressway.The estimated cost of upgrading Yarik to Quetta via the Zhob section is Rs. 142b.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288077141003980802

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Toward Rahim Yar Khan city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM KP Mahmood Khan inaugurated the Havelian Thakot section of Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC...Thakot - Mansehra section Hazara Motorway now opened for Traffic.Motorway Police started Patrolling.10 hours travelling time will be only three hours.Enjoy green view long drive with 5 tunnels with speed limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Newly completed with Japanese/Pakistan companies collaborations, Fort Munro Bridge. 
One of the longest in Asia, connecting DG Khan insouthern Punjab to Loralai in north-eastern Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The clean water of snow-Posh mountains is joining the river Indus under the Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Kagan, Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Road Marking on 813 Km RCD Highway N-25 from Lasbela to Khuzdar Baluchistan.It is transit route from Karachi Quetta Chaman for Afghanistan and Central Asia 
Photo Credit:Anu khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 now opened......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Boosting Tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Swat Motorway Phase 1................... completed
Swat Motorway Phase 2.................... approved
MalamJabba Road........................... completed
Bahrain Kalam road......................... completed (Pictures)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

ghazi52 said:


> Boosting Tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
> 
> Swat Motorway Phase 1................... completed
> Swat Motorway Phase 2.................... approved
> MalamJabba Road........................... completed
> Bahrain Kalam road......................... completed (Pictures)



I hate roads which do not have lane markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra - Thakot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Rawal Dam Flyover and Underpass design in Islamabad , project to be complete in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Khanniyan Kaghan valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful night at Marine Drive Gwadar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful night view of Hazara *Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmir Highway ,Islamabad renamed as Srinagar Highway.
New signboards installed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Road Lane Marking of Islamakot Tharparker to Engro Coal Mines Thar Block 2 Sindh.

A 105 KM long railway line will be laid from Chorr to Islamkot to transport coal from Thar to Port Qasim and upcountry, apart from the installation of 1,320 MW power plant in Thar Coal Block-VI under the China #akistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)-related Projects.

Photo credit:Anu Khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Ths driver is an asshole. overtaking in the tunnel crossing the solid line.
Dickheads like these casue major pileups in the tunnels.




ghazi52 said:


> M-15 now opened......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Thorough Pro said:


> Ths driver is an asshole. overtaking in the tunnel crossing the solid line.
> Dickheads like these casue major pileups in the tunnels.


Well spotted he rightly got honked at. Jahil insaan.


----------



## ghazi52

Malkundi, Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad 7th Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Road Marking of 370 Km Hub to Khuzdar section of 813 Km RCD Highway N-25 .It starts from Shershah Colony, Karachi, passing through Bela, Khuzdar, Kalat, Quetta and Chaman and continuing into Afghanistan, It then joins N-40 (National Highway 40 Quetta-Taftan International Border.It will be include in next CPEC JCC meeting for 4 lanes Expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Haripur By Pass near completion... KP Govt. Project

ہریپور بائی پاس روڈ فیز 2 کا کام تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں داخل۔

پاکستان تحریک انصاف کی صوبائی حکومت روڈ انفراسٹرکچر کی بہتری کے لیے اپنے سارے وسائل بروئے کار لائے ہوئے ہیں تاکہ عوام کو سفر کی بہتر سے بہتر سہولیات میسر آ سکیں.
ہریپور بائی پاس روڈ کے بنے کے بعد ہریپور شہر میں ٹریفک میں واضع کمی ہو جائے گی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC East West Corridor:* 
4 lanes 1.25 Km KallurKot Indus River Bridge under construction
1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with DIKhan. It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .

*CPEC Western Route *
Yarik & Abdulkhel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan #Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road(N-135).It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Photo Credit:Muhammad Waseem Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara expressway.. M-15*
QalandarAbad interchange...

.................Khurram shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


>


Stunning Balochistan. Majestic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Dualization and construction of Mianwali to Sargodha road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Stunning work. Now compare this with US bribes over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Various newly built roads leading towards tourist spots in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*South Balochistan:
*
110 KMs 2 lane Khuzdar Basima N-30 highway 
Construction work in full swing.
Cost-...................19 Billion 
Work commenced in Oct 19. 
20% physical work completed,
It will link Khuzdar with N-85 to also serve Gwadar CPEC
Completion ................end 2021.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under *Dasu Hydropower Project.*

The breakthrough (Heading Portion) of Dasu #1 tunnel has been completed successfully on 6th August, 2020. The tunnel length is 180m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW).

On completion of the 242 M high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Realignment of KKH under *Dasu Hydropower Project.*
> 
> The breakthrough (Heading Portion) of Dasu #1 tunnel has been completed successfully on 6th August, 2020. The tunnel length is 180m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW).
> 
> On completion of the 242 M high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.


who is contracted to build this road?


----------



## ghazi52

Galiyat, Hazara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ziaulislam said:


> who is contracted to build this road?



Cinese company CRCC

(Relocation of Karakoram Highway RD 25+200 to RD 62+213).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

ghazi52 said:


>



It would be better if you can provide the video with high resolution camera over this road. It is a road to link Pakistan with China (Xin Jiang ??). A perfect place for some one who want to explore both Pakistan and Xinjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic jam on N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lane Marking underway
Qila Saifullah - Loralai Highway N-70 recently completed. It links Punjab with Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

E35 , Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful look of Hazara Motorway.Enjoy with Safe Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway
Photo by Momin Hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM orders feasibility study for Chakdara-Rabat Expwressway*

11 Aug 2020







He said that expressway would be a project of the provincial government apart from the proposed Chakdara-Chitral road under CPEC project. — APP/File


PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday directed relevant officials to hire consultants for conducting commercial and financial feasibility study for construction of an expressway from Chakdara to Rabat in Lower Dir district.

A statement issued here said that chief minister gave approval for the feasibility study while a chairing a meeting regarding the project. The proposed expressway would connect Chakdara to Rabat via Ramla and Ouch villages.

It said that the 26-kilometre expressway would be constructed at an estimated cost of Rs10.5 billion. In first phase, it will be constructed from Chakdara interchange of Swat Motorway to Rabaat and will be extended in the next phases. The meeting was briefed on three options of routes for construction of the proposed expressway and the forum chose the shortest route of Chakdara to Rabaat via Ramla and Ouch villages.

The statement said that Prime Minister Imran Khan during a meeting with the parliamentarians of Dir in February 2020 had issued directives to start homework for the project.

It said that in light of the directives of the prime minister, communication and works department and Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority started spade work and came up with three possible options.

The meeting was informed that PC-II for the feasibility of the project had already been prepared and submitted to the relevant forum. The meeting was told that financial and commercial feasibility of the project would be completed in three months.

The proposed expressway will be an alternate to the existing N-45 from Chakdara to Rabaat. It will have a five-kilometre tunnel, which will reduce a travel distance of 23-kilometre approximately.

The chief minister termed the proposed expressway an important project to boost tourism and commercial activities in the region. He said that the project would provide better and quality communication facilities to the people of Lower Dir, Upper Dir, Bajaur and Chitral.

He said that expressway would be a project of the provincial government apart from the proposed Chakdara-Chitral road under CPEC project. He said that the proposed Chakdara-Chitral road project was intact and no funds of the project were diverted to any other scheme.

He rejected the allegations of opposition with regard to diversion of funds of Chakdara-Chitral road project to any other project. He said that some elements were trying to mislead people for their political point scoring.

_Published in Dawn, August 11th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) in 2020-2021,

Rs. 10,000 million has been allocated for new scheme to double Zhob - Kachlak (Quetta) Road, a key part of CPEC's western corridor. The project will be completed in five packages including 65 km Zhob to Tangi package, 65 km Tangi Qila Saifullah package, 50 km Qila Saifullah-Nasai package, 65 km Nasai package Khanozai package and 53 km Khunozai-Kochlak (Quetta).

Rs 20,000 million has been placed for construction of motorway from Burhan Hakla to Dera Ismail Khan in One which will be part of the CPEC. The project has been divided into five packages and will be held by the end of the year. The completion will be done end of this year.

China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) 118 km Havelian - Thakot section has been set for a total of Rs 2500 million for construction of KHPhase II, including external aid of Rs 2000 million. While 500 million rupees will be local ingredients.

KKH (Phase 1), Havelian - Rs. 2 crore 50 lac for land acquisition and resettlement for Thakot section. CPEC Projects, Lahore. Abdul Hakeem Motorway, Multan Sukkur 1500 million rupees have been allocated in next fiscal year 2020-21 to acquire land of motorway and Sukkur Hyderabad motorway.

Chitral - Boni - Mastuj. 350 million rupees are kept for improvement and width of Shandor Road, also a part of CPEC and Rs 1000 million allocated for Nokandi - Mashkhel Road Deposit work Are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of double line Khuzdar-Basma N-30 highway under CPEC continues fast.*

The journey of construction and development under CPEC is moving forward without any delay. Projects related to CPEC in South Balochistan are rapidly completing. 110 km long double line road from Khuzdar-Basmayin-30 highway. Construction work is in power while work on N-30 highway started in October last year. 20 % of the highway's physical work has been completed and it has been linked to Khuzdar Highway with N-85 Will promote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Morr-Islamabad Airport Metrobus Corridor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Look the discipline of people on the Road.......................
*
Intersection of Abdullah Haroon Road and Preedy Street, Saddar Karachi in 1952

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway
Village Jalalkot District Battagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Construction work continues at quick pace on Mianwali Sargodha road.
#Mianwali # by Punjab Govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH , Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Top ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani - Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmir Highway-Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chilgoza Forest, Shawal - North Waziristan , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Parachinar - KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Chinasi Road, Muzafarabad, AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Awaran Nal 168 km west route will start next year March 2021 NHA
#Awaran #Balochistan #CPEC #NHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

سیالکوٹ، سمبڑیال سے کھاریاں 49کلومیٹر طویل موٹروے تعمیر کرنے کی فریبلٹی رپورٹپر کام کا آغاز ،منصوبہ پر 22ارب 25کروڑ 40لاکھ روپے لاگت آئے گی۔

سمبڑیال سے کھاریاں تک 49کلومیٹر براستہ گجرات موٹروے کی فریبلٹی رپورٹ آغازکر دیا گیا ہے۔ لاہور سیالکوٹ موٹر وے سمبڑیال کے قریب سیالکوٹ وزیر آباد جی ٹی روڈ سے لنک کرے گی جبکہ سمبڑیال کھاریاں موٹروے کا آغاز وہاں سے کیا جائیگا۔ او ر شہباز پل سے گزر کر گجرات کے علاقہ جلال پور جٹاں سے ہوتی ہوئی کھاریاں جی ٹی روڈ سے منسلک ہو جائیگی۔ مذکورہ موٹر وے 6لائنوں پر مشتمل ہوگی ۔جبکہ آزاد جموں کشمیر سے آنے والے ندی نالوں پر بھی تین پل تعمیر کئے جائیں گے ۔جبکہ اس منصوبہ کے مکمل ہونے سے آزاد کشمیر کے اضلاع بھمبر ،میر پور، باغ ،کوٹلی وغیرہ کے عوام کے لئے لاہو ر کا سفر کئی گھنٹے کم ہو جائیگا۔

#Sialkot #Kharria #Motorway #NHA

Sialkot, Sambriyal to build a 49 km long motorway from Kharian. The plan will cost 22.25 billion Rupees.

Feasibility report of Gujarat Motorway has been launched for 49 km Sambriyal to Kharian. Lahore will link Sialkot Motorway near Sambrial to Sialkot Wazirabad on GT Road, while Sambriyal Kharian Motorway will be started from there Passing the Shahbaz bridge, Kharian will be connected to GT Road from Jalalpur Jattan area of Gujarat.
The motorway will be composed of 6 lines. While three bridges will also be built on the river coming from Azad Jammu and Kashmir. While the completion of this project will reduce the journey of Lahore for the people of Bhimber, Mirpur, Bagh, Kotli of Azad Kashmir districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The surroundings are lush nowadays..
Beauty at its peak at Hazara Motorway. M-15
Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway & GT Road Location Information*


Driver location signs, mileposts or mile stones are signs placed every 1 KM along each side of Motorways, and on N5 ( GT Road) to provide information that will allow drivers to know their precise location. These posts are used to help pinpoint road locations for emergency help.

The number for e.g in this posts 432 KM is the distance along the road from a point ( Lahore in this case). The vehicle is 432 KM from Lahore. Many drivers don't know how to convey their location on Motorway Police Helpline (130) when needing *Help*.

In short the counting starts from Lahore 1 and ends in Peshawar 503.

When you enter Motorway from any interchange reset your trip meter to Zero. So you can communicate the distance travel from interchange. Similarly in GT road/ N5 your location is with respect to Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Highway,, Malir Kund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC : Under construction 290 Km Naukundi -Mashkhel -Panjgur Road Project Quetta Taftan Road N-40 Connecting With Gwadar Motorway M-8 & N-85 Baluchistan
The construction of Naukundi-Mashkel-Panjgur Road will cost an estimated Rs 20 billion and span across 290 km. It will shorten the existing route by 722 km and save approximately 10 hours of travel time..ARB COMPANY CONTRACTOR CHAGHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

shishkat valley, Attabad Lake, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The first tunnel to be constructed at *Dasu Dam Naya KKH *has been completed. This tunnel is built at Shawl village, one kilometer ahead of Dasu city towards Gilgit. More such tunnels will be built on this road from this tunnel to Dasu Dam. Including the beauty of Kohistan will increase further.
*InshaAllah* Dasu Dam will be completed soon and the fate of Upper Kohistan will change.
Dasu Dam will prove very useful for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

under Construction #Dasu_Dam - Prime coat of Asphalt as a trail for Right Access Road (RAR) to dam. 
The total length of the section is 12 Km and the main contractor's are China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) and China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

4 lanes Gujranwala -Sheikhupura Road construction machinary at site
. Machinery started reaching & IA very soon .It shall have to ground breaking by the Chief Minister Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F86 Saber

Chishty4 said:


> #CPEC : Under construction 290 Km Naukundi -Mashkhel -Panjgur Road Project Quetta Taftan Road N-40 Connecting With Gwadar Motorway M-8 & N-85 Baluchistan
> The construction of Naukundi-Mashkel-Panjgur Road will cost an estimated Rs 20 billion and span across 290 km. It will shorten the existing route by 722 km and save approximately 10 hours of travel time..ARB COMPANY CONTRACTOR CHAGHI
> 
> View attachment 663178
> 
> 
> View attachment 663179
> 
> 
> View attachment 663180
> 
> 
> View attachment 663181



Isn't it too narrow? No space for two trucks coming from opposite directions to pass without one of them going off road. ALso no space to overtake, will cause a lot of accidents.


----------



## Chishty4

M4 Motorway,Faisalabad To Multan 🇵🇰

📸 © Faizan Bashir

#Multan #Faisalabad #Punjab #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

‏ہریپور : حطار ڈبل روڈ کا کام تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں داخل.

حطار ڈبل روڈ ہریپور کی عوام کا درینہ مسئلہ تھا.
اس روڈ کی تکمیل کے بعد ہریپور کی عوام کے ساتھ ساتھ حطار انڈسٹریل اسٹیٹ کو بہت فائدہ ہو گا بڑی گاڑیوں کی آمدورفت میں آسانی ہو گی

‎#KPKUpdates #Hattar #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Clearing road block


Recent spells of heavy rains are affecting life and infrastructure across Pakistan. A landslide triggered in Bagicha area of Jaglot - Skardu Road (Section 3) on 18 August, which resulted in blockade of major road link to Karakoram Highway. Loose rock and big boulders blocked the road for all types of traffic. FWO’s heavy machinery carried out 50 hours clearance operation despite continuous rainfall at most dangerous location of the road and opened it for all types of traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Tunnel, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-16*

*Swat Motorway Latest 2020
Chakdara Flyover Solar Lights Installation *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gilgit To Skardu Road 2020 ...... Gilgit Baltistan








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*N-70 
Fort Munro Road, DG Khan
Photo: Tariq Hameed Sulemani *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Ring Road project approved by CM Bu*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
1:16 PM | September 05, 2020


Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has approved the Rawalpindi Ring Road project under Public-Private Partnership (PPP) programme.
The approval has been accorded in the meeting of Public-Private Partnership and Monitoring board. 
According to media reports, the project would be completed at the cost of Rs 50 billion.
Punjab CM Usman Buzdar said the mega project would resolve the issues of Rawalpindi traffic and boost economic activities in the area. 
He directed the authorities concerned to minimize the processing time of the PPP projects.
Punjab government would start development work on Sheikhupura-Gujranwala road in coming days, the Punjab CM said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Green View of 180 km Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

KHYBER-PAKHTUNKHWA: M-15 Motorway |

#Motorway #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Parbat Road , Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

43 km 4 lanes Gujranwala -Sheikhupura Expressway construction Started.Estimated Cost PKR 5,241 million under Public Private Partnership PPP.Toll Plazas=02 New Bridges=08 New Culverts =73
The project road starts at end of flyover ramp over motorway M-2 near Sheikhupura city and ends at flyover crossing (GT Road Crossing) near Gujranwala City.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=617056959245186


----------



## ghazi52

Turbat, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

N-70


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Hazara Motorway Mansehra Service Area | Battal | Traffic Safety Project


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Lowari Tunnel North side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305377482359611392


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 , Extention




1:27 AM · Sep 14, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*N-10*

The Kund Malir Beach at Makran Coastal Highway N-10 is one of the most exotic beaches and definitely one of the top tourist attractions in Balochistan Pakistan. 

In the last couple of years, a lot of people who started traveling to Kund Malir from Karachi 175 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Steel bridges of N-70 in South Punjab (Fort Munro)
Photo Credit: Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*


----------



## ghazi52

N-70


----------



## ghazi52

NHA announced tender for Feasibility study of 129 Km 4 lanes Detailed Design of Balkasar - Mianwali Highway N-130 on Build - Operate -on Build - Operate - Transfer ( BOT )basis under Public Private Partnership (PPP) Modality' ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N-70


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 672580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672581



Wow this Expressway will revolutionize Baluchistan. 


Along with Makran coastal highway and M-8, Baluchistan is being linked from top to bottom. Hope it brings prosperity to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Awesome view of 892-km Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway M8 winding its way in Wangu Hills..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

From 30th September 2020, Chakdara Toll Plaza and the entire Swat Motorway will be fully operational for the citizens. Swat Motorway is the first ever Motorway, constructed by a Provincial Government of #KP, & it’ll be further extended!


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan inaugurates Sheikh Muhammad bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road in Mohmand District*











Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed inaugurate Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road in the tribal areas of the country adjoining Afghanistan, on September 28, 2020.


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday inaugurated the Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road in Mohmand District in the presence of Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and UAE Ambasaador HE Hamad Alzaabi.
According to a statement from the premier's office, PM Imran Khan performed inauguration of Ghallanai-Mamad Gat Road (Sheikh Muhammad bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road) in Mohmand District.


"The UAE supported Pakistan's development in the war-ravaged areas," the statement said.


----------



## ghazi52

Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road, inaugurated in Mohmand District ..


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand District , KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2431677307141330


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 over Canal near Attock

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PakCan

The government should start educating citizens about safe driving and enforcing rules. With new highways and increase in speed, it will bring new chaos if issues are not addressed.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful aerial view of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas highway in surrounded on both sides by Mango and Banana trees. Via Emmanuel Guddu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs573bn Roads, hydropower plants approved for Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*
Mubarak Zeb Khan
02 Oct 2020


ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) on Thursday approved seven major road projects worth Rs162.607 billion along with three power projects of Rs410.66bn for Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
.
The Ecnec approved a road project of 221.95 kilometer (Shikarpur-Rajanpur section) at a cost of cost of Rs44.703bn. The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will share the cost of this project which will be completed in three-years. It envisages construction of additional two-lanes and widening/rehabilitation of existing two-lane carriageway of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section of Indus Highway N-55.

The total length of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section is 221.950 km which will be upgraded to a four-lane dual carriageway facility with each lane 3.65m wide. The National Highway Authority (NHA) will be responsible for the execution, operation and maintenance of the project. Federal Public Sector (PSDP) Development Programme has allocated Rs1bn for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The Ecnec approve an amount of Rs33.172bn for construction of Rajanpur-DG Khan Section of N-55 as four-lane Highway 121.50 km. The ADB will provide an amount of Rs28.528bn. The NHA will complete the project in three years. The project road starts from Rajanpur and passes through Fazilpur, Muhammad Pur Dewan, Jampur and terminates at Dera Ghazi Khan. Federal PSDP has allocated Rs500m for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The apex body approved an amount Rs52.276bn for dualisation and rehabilitation of DG Khan-DI Khan Section of N-55(208.19 km). ADB will provide Rs44.957bn for the project which will be completed in three years by NHA. The project road starts from DG Khan then passes through Shah Sadar Din, Kala, Shahdan Lund, Taunsa, Tibi Qasrani, Mahra, Paroa and terminates at DI Khan. Federal PSDP has allocated Rs500m for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The Ecnec approved rehabilitation and upgradation of 79.890 km, Jhaljao- Bela Road at the total cost of Rs11.118bn without any foreign exchange component. The project will be completed in three years by the NHA. The project road starts from Jhaljao and terminates at Bela, District Awaran.

The road traverses through towns of Augani, Sipai sing, Chauki and finally terminates at Bela. It is expected that the completion of the project will save vehicle travel time and vehicle operating costs of commuters. It will also contribute to ensure efficient movement of trade, goods and traffic in relatively shorter time.

The Peshawar Northern Bypass Project-32.2 km was also approved at the second revised cost of Rs21.338bn. The project envisages construction of 32.20 km, four-lane bypass with service roads on either side, on the northern side of Peshawar city.

The total 32.2 km distance of the bypass has been divided into three packages for construction purposes. Section I includes the M-1 Intersection-Charsada Road Interchange (7.60 km in length). Section II has Charsada Road Interchange-Warsak Road Interchange (11.6 km). Section III has been subdivided in Section 3A and 3B; Warsak Road to Nasir Bagh Road (5.50 Km), with the end point at Takhtabaig Khwar checkpost (7.50 Km).


_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CNEC approved 4 lanes Indus Highway N-55 from D G Khan to D I Khan with cost Rs 52.3 Billion. Completion in 3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC Approved 3 sections of 1264 km 4 lanes Indus Highway N-55.

Shikarpur to Rajan Pur 222 km with Cost Rs 44.7 Billion in three years

4 lanes Rajanpur to D G Khan cost Rs 33.2 Billion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Swat Motorway.


----------



## ghazi52

Recently constructed Sandspit Road Karachi. 

Besides the road infrastructure mobile toilets have also been placed for the benefit of commuters. Design work is also going on for the main Hawksbay Road so that the road infrastructure all the way to the beach is improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ravi bridge toll plaza , Lahore 1970..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under Dasu Hydropower Project. 

The concrete lining works are in progress. The tunnel length is 180 m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW). 

On completion of the 242 meter high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

Work has started at the site of #Ghotki #Kandhkot bridge on River #Indus.

Right now distance between the 2 districts through #Guddu Barrage is 151 KMs which will be reduced to only 30 KMs allowing better connectivity between the cities

#Sindh #Pakistan 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DodoExplorers*
YcfessterSsctiaSnSpradayo danrt 5sdsgno:24r AeseMdd · 

While hitchhiking through the #karakoramhighway in Pakistan, we encountered this friendly cow on our way to Astore.

The Karakoram Mountains in the background are one of the highest mountain ranges in the world.
Now, I don't know if the cow was coming back from some trekking, but it definitely looked like she was impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sandspit Beach Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of the Karakoram Highway *

Construction of the Karakoram Highway started in 1966 and completed in 1978 The total length of the Karakoram Highway is 1,300 km with 887 km in Pakistan and 413 km in China. This highway is the total length of the Karakoram Highway. In Pakistan, Hassan starts from Abdal and Haripur goes from Hazara, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Basham, Dasu, Chilas, Jaglot, Gilgit, Hunza Nagar, Sazz and Khunjrab pass to Kashgar in China.

The construction of this road shocked the world because for a long time the world's major companies remained humbled to do this. A Europe's renowned company made its construction impossible after an aerial survey. Weather intensity Despite the dangers like heavy snowfall and land sliding, the road being built is still a wonder that Pakistan and China made possible together. 

According to a survey, 810 Pakistanis and 82 Chinese were killed in its construction. Lost hands. According to the report, 8 thousand tons of dynamite was used to slip the hard and rocky chest of the Karakoram Highway and 30 million cusic meters of the Sanglakh Mountains were cut until its completion.

What is this highway? Just a wonder and a wonder! Somewhere charming, somewhere mysterious, somewhere peaceful, somewhere they make noise, somewhere they ask questions, somewhere they answer.

The curiosity of listening to the stories of people living on the same road for centuries, sometimes the history of the Sindh river which is falling on the rocks along the road. Curiosity to know!! The Karakoram highway is the beginning point in Hazara district where green views and glowing valleys support you to ′′ Thakot!! The Sindh river runs from Thakot to the Karakoram highway along with Jaglot. Turns towards Skardu. After Thakot, the area of Kohistan begins where rivers of water descending from far heights play a vital role in making the journey memorable and interesting. After Kohistan, the area of Chilas begins which is Sanglakh The area of the mountains. Chilas is an important area of Diya Mir district. It is also known as the door of Gilgit-Baltistan. From Naran to Babu Sar Top can also be reached to Chilas. 

After Chilas, the Karakoram highway started roaming around Nanga Parbat. It goes and then comes the Raikot bridge. This is the place where jeeps are rented for ferry meadows and nanga parbat base camp. After Raikot, Nanga Parbat, Sindh river and Karakoram highway becomes such a beautiful combination. It is that which forces tourists to be silent for some time. After that Gilgit Division begins, after which the first important place comes to Jaglot. From Jaglot to Astor, Deosai and Skardu Baltistan. Jaglot Another thing to be highlighted is that the three largest mountain ranges of the world gather Himalayas, 

Mountains of Hinduksh and Karakoram, and there is no place in the world where three major series gather. After Jaglot, the northern territories. The president of Gilgit city begins with a prominent status due to commercial, political and social features. Naltar, Ashkoman, Ghazar and Shandoor etc. The jeep is run from here. The area of Nagar starts ahead of Gilgit which is identified. Raka Poshi is the peak. You can see this beautiful and dehical peak everywhere on the Karakoram Highway. Nagar and Hunza are settled on both sides of the Karakoram Highway. The beauty of the Karakoram Highway is on its whole body, not mine. Thought a tourist wouldn't be surprised to reach this point of the highway. ′′ Paso Cones ′′ is a perfect example. 

The Hunza and Nagar area is very beautiful. High peaks, glaciers, waterfalls and more. Rivers are the Khasha of this area. The area has Rakaposhi, Altar, Batora, Kaniang Kush, Dastgeel Sar and Pasu highlighted mountains. Atabad is an artificial but very charming lake which is 21 kilometers long, which is also a mountainous lake. The fall came into existence. After the slow down, the Karakoram highway comes to Khunjrab at the last place in Pakistan. The area from slow to Khunjrab consists of uninhabited, hard mountains and continuous climbing. The Karakoram highway on Khunjrab pass is 4,693 meters. This is why it is called the world's tallest highway.

Khunjrab has unique animals of the world including Marcopolo sheep, snow leopard, marmot, bear, yak, markhor and nail cows etc. That is why Khunjrab is found. National Park has been ranked. On this road you get to see all geographical views including green mountains as well as rocky and barren mountain rays, snowy peaks, rivers abundance, waterfalls, pastures and glaciers that are not just yours. Make travel beautiful but leave a profound impact on your heart and mind. The Karakoram highway is not just a road but it's the eighth wonder of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Right Access Road (RAR) to Dasu Dam Weir. The total length of the section is 12 Km and the main contractor's are China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) and China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH






.



Gilgit Skardu Road
Near Kachura Skardu Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-14 to N-80

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


> *DodoExplorers*
> YcfessterSsctiaSnSpradayo danrt 5sdsgno:24r AeseMdd ·
> 
> While hitchhiking through the #karakoramhighway in Pakistan, we encountered this friendly cow on our way to Astore.
> 
> The Karakoram Mountains in the background are one of the highest mountain ranges in the world.
> Now, I don't know if the cow was coming back from some trekking, but it definitely looked like she was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678475



how come they don’t maintain these roads after they have built it?


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Kurrum River Bridge under construction at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will shortest link Islamabad for Mianwali ,Lucky Marwat , D I Khan, Zhob and Quetta Baluchistan. Expected Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad roads during Lockdown.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar road , Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

APP


@appcsocialmedia

#BeautifulPakistan


Aerial View of Karakoram Highway #GilgitBaltistan #APPNews Photo by Shamsher Ali

2:42 AM · Oct 13, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Towards Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley* 

Babusar Pass or Babusar Top is a mountain pass at the north of the 150 km long Kaghan Valley, connecting it via the ThakNala with #Chilas on the Karakoram Highway. It is the highest point in the #Babusar Valley that can be easily accessed by cars. The Babusar Pass connects Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Gilgit Baltistan.
Elevation: 4,173 m

Photo by Muhammad Ehtisham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Exit of tunnel 2...
Hazara expressway....Abbottabad.





#N15 #Highway 
First Snowfall at Naran Kaghan Highway N-15 Jhalkhad, Kaghan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

Salt range Motorway M2- Islamabad to Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

I really think Pakistan has one of the best highways/motorways in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Beauty of Banana Trees and newly constructed Tando Allahyar to Chambar Road of Sindh Pakistan.
Photo Credit:Emmanuel Guddo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Expressway Abbottabad 

Pic by #EngrSardarNabeel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC East West Corridor: Construction of 4 –Lane Bridge across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with Dhakki area of Dera Ismail Khan.It will link across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road (N135) .It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .D I Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

The Honourable Parliamentary Secretary for Communications, Mian Muhammad Shafiq Arain has inaugurated the construction of Toll Plaz at Basti Malook N-5 today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

كلّر كہار‎، اسلام آباد - لاہور موٹروے۔۔🌿
Scenic sunset view from Motorway M-2, Kallar Kahar 💕🚙

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

KARACHI: Under-construction DCK Interchange on Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9, which will connect DHA City with the M-9 | #Pakistan #Sindh #Karachi #M9Motorway #Motorway #Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332738558432514053

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of Marine drive, Gwadar Balochistan, 







.

Scenic sunset view from Motorway M-2, Kallar Kahar

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Green View of Hazara Motorway





CPEC Western Route:Near completion 3rd Phase 55 km Mianwali Beruli-Tarap section of 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 by FWO.Expected Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A Bridge on Multan Sukkur Motorway

Photo: Muzzamil Hussain Toori

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Rakaposhi from KKH...
Gilgit Baltistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

My village roads have inbuilt swimming pools 😎

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

جلخاد، ناران بابوسر روڈ، ضلع مانسہرہ۔۔ 🗻❄


Mesmerizing Jalkhad, Naran Babusar Road Nowadays with a view of Tiger Peak backdrop 💕

Jalkhad is about 40 km away from Naran. 
Pyala Lake is also situated in Jalkhad.
KP


*Photo by Ali Awais*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Mianwali Interchange Kot Belien completed section 2 of 292 Km *D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 .*Completion June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi at night


----------



## ghazi52

*M-9 at Bahria Town, Karach*i


----------



## Zowais

ghazi52 said:


> CPEC Western Route: Mianwali Interchange Kot Belien completed section 2 of 292 Km *D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 .*Completion June 2021
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693165


Any idea if they plan to open completed parts before june 2021?


----------



## ghazi52

Village road, Soon Valley, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=215427939964612

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway near Mansehra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Jaglot Skardu Road is in full swing. 44.7 km out of 48.7 km of Section III (Baghicha – Skardu) have been black topped.

FWO is working round the clock, even in extreme weather conditions; temperature ranging from -30 to 40 degrees centigrade.

So far FWO has sacrificed seven workers on this section but we stand determined to timely complete this project of national significance to better serve the people of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ZKB team working on M-14 section for the Installation of expansion joints on bridge.


----------



## ghazi52

*A memorable ceremony of official Handing/Taking of Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) *392 KMs, a mega project of National Highway Authority (NHA) under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).
Mr Mansoor Ahmed Sirohyi, Member (Motorways-South) & General Manager (M-5), Mr Muhammad Naseem Arif graced the occasion. 

The key management of CSCEC was also present. Member (Motoroways-South) distributed certificates of appreciation to Chinese staff.
Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) is one of the finest project of NHA Pakistan, which is a great example of Pak China Friendship.


----------



## ghazi52

The Fort Munro steel bridge of DG Khan is a 33 km mountainous area of N-70. The famous Monroe Fort Mountain Station in southern Punjab.

This bridge is starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the steel bridge project has installed eight steel bridges to make the mountain road wide and safe for transport to Gwadar.

The old road from Rahim Yar Khan to Fort Monroe (DJ Khan) has been replaced by a new road in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. This is the latest photo of Fort Munro Steel Bridge.


----------



## ghazi52

M-5


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: 1.36 Km Indus River Bridge under construction near Mianwali at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be operational for traffic in June 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure




----------



## ghazi52

Record of fastest construction in Pakistan's history, Multan Sukkur 392 km long motorway completed in a record period of three years while the project created thirty thousand employment opportunities directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

Pakistan should also widen KArakoram highway to China, build a railway line to kashgar from havelian. construct railway line from peshawar to kabul and dual railway line to iran and create Economic free zone cities.. 
That will have a huge impact


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Highway... M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Map of approved Peshawar - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*.

Approx length = 350 km
*
Interchanges:*

> Peshawar
> Mattani-Badaber
> Dera Adam khel
> Kohat
> Kohat - Khushal Garh
> Lachi - Karapa - Hangu
> Ahmad Banda - Karbogha Sharif
> Karak
> Soor Daag - Latambar
> Bannu - Domail
> Sarai Naurang - Gandi Chauk - Bannu - Miran Shah
> Lakki Marwat - Daulat Tajazai - Ghazni Khel
> Pezu - Tank
> Yarik - Hakla Islamabad Motorway interchange
> Dera Ismail Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

New Hyderabad Toll Plaza on M-9 has been completed and will be operational with effect from 24 Dec 2020. This largest toll plaza of the country, comprising 24 lane with 6 entry and 18 exit points, will substantially help in eliminating traffic congestion, thus, ensuring contented commuting with reduced entry / exit time. Besides, state of the art IT infrastructure linked with hybrid power system shall be supporting uninterrupted tolling operations for a peaceful and smooth traffic flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Hyderabad Toll Plaza on the M-9 #Motorway (Hyderabad-Karachi). It is the largest toll plaza in Pakistan comprising 24 lanes and 24 toll booths, which will reduce traffic congestion and travel time. #Pakistan #Sindh #Karachi #Hyderabad #M9Motorway #PakistanMotorways

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 695643



It would be nice (helpful to attracting tourists) if the locals/or the FWO could line the road with brick sidewalks when the road goes through towns. Minimize debris going onto the road, and generally make the towns more inviting for tourists to spend more. Just a thought. Something like the Peshawar road made for tourists but on a more modest scale.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

Survey Team of NESPAK completed Survey and Feasibility report for Dir chitral Motorway 
It will be Discussed with KPK Government and Soon stake holders will agree on feasibility report.
There are 4 interchanges & have 4 tunnels.
The longest tunnel is Five (5) kilometers which is in Ouch mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Aerial view of Gojal Valley with view of Passu cones & Gulmit bridge (27.12.20) 💕

🔸️The Cathedral Range, also known as the “Passu Cones” are one of the most striking landmarks on the Karakoram Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful greenery view at Tando Allahyar city of Sindh Pakistan. In this shot you can see Mango and Banana trees, Tando Allahyar to Mirpurkhas road and bypass, and yes that is Tando Allahyar city which was founded in 1709 by Mir Allahyar Khan Talpur who built a fort here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *Map of approved Peshawar - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*.
> 
> Approx length = 350 km
> 
> *Interchanges:*
> 
> > Peshawar
> > Mattani-Badaber
> > Dera Adam khel
> > Kohat
> > Kohat - Khushal Garh
> > Lachi - Karapa - Hangu
> > Ahmad Banda - Karbogha Sharif
> > Karak
> > Soor Daag - Latambar
> > Bannu - Domail
> > Sarai Naurang - Gandi Chauk - Bannu - Miran Shah
> > Lakki Marwat - Daulat Tajazai - Ghazni Khel
> > Pezu - Tank
> > Yarik - Hakla Islamabad Motorway interchange
> > Dera Ismail Khan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 698667


Dont know think they should have just upgraded the existing highway with 3 lines
Rather then making a new one
Connect the other cities through few parallel high ways

Yes national highway does need some route change and tunnels but should have largely used existing high way


----------



## ZAMURD

ziaulislam said:


> Dont know think they should have just upgraded the existing highway with 3 lines
> Rather then making a new one
> Connect the other cities through few parallel high ways
> 
> Yes national highway does need some route change and tunnels but should have largely used existing high way


Nah it was needed for future traffic growth. KP govt. is doing awesome work on all project and in all fields. They have surplus money so it will be used in development otherwise it will go in pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

New Hyderabad Toll Plaza on M-9 has been completed and operational with effect from 24 Dec 2020 . 

This largest toll plaza of the country, comprising 24 lane with 6 entry and 18 exit points, will substantially help in eliminating traffic congestion, thus, ensuring contented commuting with reduced entry / exit time. Besides, state of the art IT infrastructure linked with hybrid power system shall be supporting uninterrupted tolling operations for a peaceful and smooth traffic flow.

#Karachi #M9 #Karachi #Pakistan #Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52

Bridge crossing Ghizer towards Ishkoman, Gilgit-Baltistan

Courtesy of Muhammad Omer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Last sunset of the year .. Good bye 2020 Hazara Motorway Abbottabad
Photo Credit: Mohammad Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China gives $100m grant for road rehabilitation*

Four sections of National Highway (N-5) in Sindh will be reconstructed


Shahbaz Rana
December 31, 2020








*ISLAMABAD: *China on Thursday gave a $100 million grant to Pakistan for rehabilitating a road that had been damaged by floods 10 years ago, indicating a shift in Beijing’s policy of only extending loans to its strategic ally.

The $100 million grant was the highest amount given by China in recent years to Pakistan, announced Ministry of Economic Affairs.

A Letter of Exchange for rehabilitation of specific sections of National Highway N-5 project was signed by both sides, according to the ministry.

Minister for Economic Affairs Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar and Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong witnessed the signing ceremony.

Under this agreement, Government of China will provide grant assistance of RMB 659.8 million or $100 million for rehabilitation of four sections having 66 kilometer length in total of National Highway (N-5) between Hala, district Matiari and Moro, District Naushahro Feroze, in Sindh province. The project will help to improve road infrastructure and augment the north-south connectivity.

Earlier, China had committed to give a grant for New Gwadar International Airport construction that has a total estimated value of $230 million.

The Ministry of Planning documents suggested that China was providing a grant of 1.67 billion yuan for the airport and the share of Chinese grant in total construction cost was 63.3%.

China also agreed to extend debt relief worth $732 million to Pakistan under G-20 debt relief initiative on loans and interest payments maturing between the period May 2020 to June 2021.

In recent years, China has become the single largest bilateral lender to Pakistan due to a gradual shift in Pakistan’s policy from west to east. Chinese authorities have been giving commercial loans, concessional loans and project loans to Pakistan to meet its financing needs.

The National Highway 5 (N5) is an important road that extends from the south part to the north and west border in Pakistan, and carries a large amount of traffic capacity. Unfortunately, this road was seriously damaged by the record flood in 2010.
At the request of the Pakistani government, the Chinese government helped in repairing parts of N5 and N55 sections during 2011 and 2016.

With the joint efforts by the Pakistani and Chinese workers, the rehabilitation work was completed at the end of 2016, and greatly improved the road conditions of the relevant sections.

Considering the importance of the N5 road, the Chinese government agrees to rehabilitate the remaining 66 kilometers of the N5 road with Chinese grant in accordance with the previous bilateral agreement, said the Chinese ambassador.

The ambassador added that the new project of rehabilitation of N5 road was the largest road project funded by Chinese grant in recent years in Pakistan.

The implementation of this project will further increase the traffic capacity, while facilitating people’s travel along the route.

The construction project will also create considerable employment, and promote related building materials and transportation sectors along the route, he added.

The embassy will work closely with EAD and other relevant departments to ensure that the project starts at the earliest. “To be rich, build roads first,” Rong said.

During the meeting between Chinese ambassador and economic affairs minister, Pakistan-China economic relations, CPEC projects and other matters of mutual interest were also discussed.

Pakistan and China have been planning to hold next round of Joint Cooperation Committee of the CPEC. 

Pakistan proposed January 12 for holding the 10th JCC meeting but the final decision will be taken by Beijing, being host this time.

The minister appreciated the significant work of Joint Working Groups on Socio-economic Development and Transport Infrastructure under the CPEC.

He highlighted that the socioeconomic projects agreed therein were in line with the vision of the PTI government for socio-economic uplift of the common people and enhanced economic activities in the country.

Both the sides also discussed the progress of on-going projects financed by the Government of China The economic affairs minister also appreciated the Chinese assistance for combating coronavirus pandemic and locust attack.


----------



## ghazi52

*When Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas road cross from Khawaja town of Sindh . Khawaja town is very famous for fresh vegetable and it has a big vegetable Mandi/Market.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NESPAK completed Survey and Feasibility report for Dir Chitral Motorway It will be Discussed with KPK govt & Soon stakeholders will agree on the feasibility report. There are 4 interchanges & have 4 tunnels. The longest tunnel is Five (5) kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝𝐛𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐨𝐟 𝐌𝐚𝐢𝐧 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐬 𝐨f 𝐒𝐰𝐚𝐭 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲

DG FWO performed the Groundbreaking of Main Service Areas of Swat Motorway near Katlang on 30 December 2020. Existing temporary facilities will be replaced with good quality proper Main Service Areas facilities for commuters very soon InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Emergency Climb
M-15, Hazara expressway - near Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is on M-2 Motorway. 
This is to be used in case of brake failure.


----------



## ghazi52

Makran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chishty4 said:


> Emergency Climb
> 
> View attachment 702918





M-15, Hazara expressway - near Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt plans to long highways says Murad*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
January 04, 2021


Murad Saeed, Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services on Monday said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf government was going to add 6,147 kilometres highways in the national network to provide best transport infrastructure facilities to the people.

Addressing a vehicles handing over ceremony here, he said the authority had recovered Rs 20 billion through accountability and internal audit recovery during the current government’s regime.

Moreover, the government would construct 150 percent more roads than the previous governments, which already contributed 1,600 kilometers roads in the system to date.

The government would lay down around 3,250 kilometers roads in Balochistan where not more than 1,000 kms roads were constructed in the past ten years in the province.

The PTI government had initiated development work on western route of Pakistan China Economic Corridor (CPEC) to eliminate the distress of the people of underprivileged areas, he added.

Furthermore, Murad mentioned that the Prime Minister Imran Khan had inaugurated ground breaking ceremony of Zhob-Kuchlak and Khuzdar-Basima highway as around 60 percent of construction work was completed.

The construction work was also initiated on Khushab-Awaran and Ratodero to Shikarpur routes whereas the project of Dara Adam khel would be completed in near future.

“The NHA will also inaugurate the projects of Quetta and Dera Murad Jamali bypass during the ongoing month.”

He also shared the details of projects to be complete in next three months including Nokundi-Mashkel , Harnai-Sinjavi, Chitral to Gilgit Baltistan and other connectivity routes.

The minister added that the development work would be started on the construction of Shikarpur to Rajanpur road in next three months.

“The feasibility report of 796 km long Chaman-Quetta and Quetta to Karachi has been completed which would be built under the public private partnership.”
The communication ministry has decided to distribute the revenue generated though fines on motorway to improve the performance of attached departments.

The ministry has also handed over charge of newly constructed motorways to the NHMP.

Around 609 junior patrolling officers had passed out and the process was underway to appoint 1,200 more officers in the motorway police.

The government has integrated the prerequisite of motorway police required under the project including security cameras and vehicles for patrolling in the PC-1 of Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project.

NHMP had launched “Hamsafar” Smartphone application to facilitate commuters by providing real-time road situation to commuters, instant weather updates and help motorway users in distress.

“With the help of this Hamsafar app, NHMP will respond quickly and serve the people more effectively.”
First time in the history of the country, the ministry of communication had launched road safety policy with the consultation of provincial transport department with an aim to control road accidents.

He ordered the relevant authority to generate awareness campaign on all platforms of media to sensitise the public on road safety traffic rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Survey of 40 kms Rawalpindi Ring Road land completed*

The project would have interchanges at eight different locations including Radio Pakistan, Rawat, Chak Beli, Adyala, Chakri, M2 Mor, Islamabad International Airport (IIA) and Sangjani.Fruit & vegetable wholesale markets, goods..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Beautiful Motorway view of Package 2 near Kurrum River section of D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. It will be operational for traffic in June 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*After the completion of M5 project from Multan to Sukkur motorway work on next project M6, Sukkur to Hyderabad will be commenced soon by CSCEC .*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2961800937377332


----------



## Chishty4

𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 𝗨𝗽𝗱𝗮𝘁𝗲: 𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗹𝗼𝘁 - 𝗦𝗸𝗮𝗿𝗱𝘂 𝗥𝗼𝗮𝗱
Construction of 𝟭𝟲𝟰 𝗞𝗺 long 𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗹𝗼𝘁 - 𝗦𝗸𝗮𝗿𝗱𝘂 𝗥𝗼𝗮𝗱 is in full swing. Road length of 𝟭𝟮𝟰 𝗞𝗺 has been completed and work on structures have started throughout the road. All 
efforts to complete the project are in hand inspite of difficult terrain and extreme weather 
conditions.

#FWO #construction #development #Jaglot #Skardu #road #JSR #jaglotskarduroad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*( GT Road ) *Grand Trunk Road Nowshera, Circa 1910 - 1930.

Black And White Photograph Of A Section Of The Grand Trunk Road Near Nowshera, With Roadside Tamarisk Trees And A flock Of sheep.

Photographer - R.B.Holmes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

To resolve the grievances of general public, Regional General Managers of each Zone will hold an E-kachehri. In this regard, following E-Kachehris are scheduled for Sindh Region:

E-Kachehri of Sindh-South Region (Karachi, Hyderabad, Thatta, Sehwan, Mirpurkhas, Sakrand) on 08 January 2021 (Friday) at 03PM.

E-Kachehri of Sindh-North Region (Moro, Sukkur, Jacobabad, Shikarpur, Larkana, Daharki) on 11 January 2021 (Monday) at 12PM.


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Fairy Meadows, Diamer District, Gilgit-Baltistan

Courtesy of Haider Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Kalam...........
Malam Jabba. Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*M-2 * 
128 location to 200 section 3 Pndi Bhatia to salam

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Village Gojal, Hunza District - Gilgit–Baltistan

Courtesy of Shahabal Din

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: Asphalt work at Kurrum River Bridge, D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.It will be completed in June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Top of Upper Dir in snowy season 💕

Lowari Pass (درہ لواری‎), or Lowari Top, (el. 10,230 ft.) is a high mountain pass that connects Chitral with Dir in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa,. 

Lowari Top is a relatively low pass, by far the lowest pass to enter Chitral, the rest all being 12,000 to 15,000 feet.

Photo by Rabia Amjad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: 2nd largest Kurrum River Bridge Completed at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad(Hakla) Motorway M-14.Motorway will be completed in June 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

پنجاب کے دو بڑے صنعتی شہروں، گوجرانوالہ اور شیخوپورہ، کو آپس میں ملانے والی 41 کلومیٹر روڈ کو دو رویہ کرنے کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا ہے
یہ منصوبہ 5.7 ارب کی لاگت سے اگلےسال کے وسط تک پبلک پرائیویٹ پارٹنرشپ ماڈل کے تحت مکمل ہو گا۔ ایسے 10 مزید منصوبوں پر بھی ورکنگ جاری ہے۔​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: *Prime Minister Imran Khan reached Lahore on Friday and met Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar. During the meeting, the premier was apprised on various development projects and the overall situation of the province.

During the day-long visit, a number of proposals would be approved to expedite action against the land mafia across Punjab. PM Imran would also be briefed on agriculture marketing during the visit.

The premier is also scheduled to perform a* ground-breaking ceremony of Sheikhupura-Gujranwala road *– a project being completed at a cost of over Rs 5 billion.

The road would link the two industrial cities and would be maintained by a private company for the next 25 years. The 43-kilometre road would be completed under a public-private partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Timergara Khar MamadGat Road is 71 km long road which starts from Mamad Gat (Mohmand), passes through Bajaur District and ends at Timergara (Lower Dir).

PM Imran Khan performed the groundbreaking in Sep 2020 & it will be completed by June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Dera Ghazi Khan & Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Naran Chillas Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Islamadad 𝐇𝐚𝐤𝐥𝐚-𝐃𝐈 𝐊𝐡𝐚𝐧 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲 M-14 section (𝐊𝐨𝐭 𝐁𝐚𝐥𝐢𝐚𝐧 - 𝐓𝐚𝐫𝐚𝐩, 𝟓𝟐 𝐊𝐦 𝐏𝐚𝐜𝐤𝐚𝐠𝐞 - 𝟑)
The 292 Km long Motorway is being developed as part of the Western Alignment of CPEC. 52 km long Package -3 was awarded to FWO. Construction of this section is almost 90% completed. Upon completion of this motorway, it will reduce travel time between Dera Ismail Khan and Islamabad from five hours to just two and a half hours

#FWOBuildingTheNationStrong #construction #development #Motorway #Halka-DI-Khan #CPEC #FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

ZAMURD said:


> Nah it was needed for future traffic growth. KP govt. is doing awesome work on all project and in all fields. They have surplus money so it will be used in development otherwise it will go in pockets.


"Future"..that is our problem..we loom to future capacity while eveey other govt looks at current or neae current capacity 

Famous example was isl lahore motorway build at 1.3 b$ in 1990s when large hydroelectric dam would have cost same in that era

Surplus money...

Have we acheived 100% child school enrollment yet? Techinical schools


----------



## ZAMURD

ziaulislam said:


> "Future"..that is our problem..we loom to future capacity while eveey other govt looks at current or neae current capacity
> 
> Famous example was isl lahore motorway build at 1.3 b$ in 1990s when large hydroelectric dam would have cost same in that era
> 
> Surplus money...
> 
> Have we acheived 100% child school enrollment yet? Techinical schools


100 % child enrollment will not happen anyway. This motorway will increase business, will create jobs, increase connectivity, increase tourism. People will send their children to school when they have a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Scenic lush green Hazara expressway Abbottabad 💕
#Hazara Motorway or M-15 Motorway, is a 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway linking the #Burhan Interchange near #HasanAbdal in #Punjab province with #Haripur, #Havelian, #Abbottabad, #Mansehra, #Shinkiari, #Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber #Pakhtunkhwa province.
Photo by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Intelligent Transport System ITS:*

NHA, Pakistan all set to implement the concept of ‘‘Smart Motorways’’ on Pakistan Road Network. State-of-the-art Intelligent Transportation System (ITS) has been installed by the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) on 392 KMs Multan – Sukkur Motorway (M-5), a major part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The project has been supervised by the International/Expatriate Experts of SMEC.

With the help of ITS, Motorway Police will control the operations of Motorway through Traffic Operation Centre (TOC) using advance technologies. The major sub-systems of ITS includes CCTV Surveillance, Auto Speed Checking System, Auto Vehicle Weight Checking System, Electronic Toll Collection System, Roadside Weather Information System, Emergency Roadside Telephone System, Mobile Application, Website and much more.

Intelligent Transportation System will play a key role in enhancement of safety and security of general public travelling on motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Intelligent Transportation System ( ITS ) on M - 5*


Intelligent Transportation System (ITS) has been installed by the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) on 392 KMs Multan – Sukkur Motorway (M-5), a major part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The project has been supervised by the International/Expatriate Experts of SMEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DIKHAN-Zhob N-50,
vital link of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan passes under Takht e Sulaiman highest peak of the Sulaiman Range.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

367 Km Lahore 
Islambad Motorway M-2 near sukheki, Punjab.
Pic: Ali Awais

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH upgradation/relocation for Bhasha dam. 100Km existing road will be submerged in reservoir and 140 Km long relocated KKH is under construction at higher elevation.

Credits: HAKAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An evening on Greenery, Water Canal and Highway Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas in Sindh Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Tando Allahyar is surrounded with amazing greenery. Here are shots from Mirpurkhas Hyderabad road bypass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chakdara-Timargarah Road: $49.045m loan agreement for N-45 inked with EXIM Bank of Korea*



Recorder Report 
29 Jan 2021








ISLAMABAD: The government of Pakistan on Thursday signed a loan agreement of $49.045 million for Chakdara-Timargarah Road (N-45) with the EXIM Bank of Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Swat Motorway - A project of KPK Govt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

4 Lanes 43 Km Sheikhupur
a- Gujranwala Road under construction .Estimated Cost PKR 5.2 Billion under Public Private Partnership Punjab Govt.
The project road
Photo Credit: Rao Sajjad starts at end of flyover ramp over motorway M-2 near Sheikhupura city and ends at flyover crossing (GT Road Crossing) near Gujranwala City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Nathia Gali Road, Karlan, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is Yellow Mustard field on the way to Tando Allahyar to Tando Adam road of Sindh Pakistan. This shot taken near Kallar Shakh town.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some views of a large lake between Tando Adam and Shahdadpur in Sindh which is said to have been part of the Indus River at one time. Much of the lake passes close to many other small and large cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: Indus River Bridge under construction which is longest bridge at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M14.It will be completed in June 2021
Photo Credit: Atta Rasool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway at a beautiful moment..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Now Intelligent Transport System ITS is opertional on 392 km Sukkur Multan Motorway M5 . Auto speed checking has been started.
Traffic 
Violations are checked by latest ITS system.. 
Safe Drive on Motorways
Photo Credit: Sarfraz Nasir Rana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Golden Beach, Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan, 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

75 Km 4 lanes Old Bannu Kohat Road under Construction. Oil and mineral rich land of Karak to see prosperity with the completion of 4 lanes Old Bannu Road project awarded to #FWO by NHA in 2018. A 75 km route between Bannu and Lachi that connects Domail to Khrapa via Banda Daud Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA started Maintenance works on newly federalized road Mianwali Muzaffargarh N135
Govt. has finalised September 2021 timeline for the upgradation 4 lanes 286 KM Mianwali to Muzaffargarh (MM) Road N-135 with Rs 100 Billion , project under Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The most scenic motorway of Pakistan..
Hazara Expressway 💕
*
Hazara Motorway or M-15 Motorway, is a 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway* linking the Burhan Interchange near Hasan Abdal in Punjab province with Haripur, Havelian, Abbottabad, Mansehra, Shinkiari, Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Photo by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

New road wid steel bridge in Dera ghazi khan to Fort Manro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 Package one 55 Km Yarik-Rehmani khel section(#NLC) completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Map of Swat Motorway phase 2 (80 KM). 

‏‏سوات موٹروے کے فیز ٹو کا نقشہ جاری 

#Swat #Motorway #SwatMotorway #KhyberPakhtunkhwa #KP #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CDWP approved 
69 Km “Sialkot (#Sambrial) #Kharian #Motorway” worth Rs43.3 billion.

The project envisages construction of 69km four-lane Sambial-Kharian Motorway with structures to b

#Pakistan 🇵🇰e constructed for six lanes. It will be extended in next Phase to #Rawalpindi 115 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

NHA approves three mega road projects including M-6

The National Highways Authority (NHA) Executive Board has reviewed its earlier decision and approved three mega road projects including #Hyderabad #Sukkur Motorway (M-6), a critical component of the #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC) on Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode with an upfront government support in the form of Viability Gap Funding (VGF).

Documents available revealed that the PC-I will be revised/prepared accordingly and submitted for approval, in addition to seeking approval from Public Private Partnership Authority (P3A)

These projects include; (a) Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6); (b) #Sialkot #Kharian Motorway; and (c) #Balkasar #Mianwali Road (Dualization and Rehabilitation).

The PC-I will be revised/prepared accordingly and submitted for approval in addition to seeking approval from the P3A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Construction of Gulbai-Mauripur road starts in Karachi*
It'll be completed in six months


SAMAA
Posted: Feb 10, 2021








*The Sindh government has started the construction of Gulbai-Mauripur road in Karachi. It will take six months.*

The construction of 5.25km dual carriageway from Gulbai to Y-Junction will cost Rs1.01 billion.
Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah directed on Tuesday the Sindh Local Government Department to construct a stormwater drain on either side of the road.

He was presiding over a meeting to review ongoing development schemes under the Karachi Package. “I want the drainage issues of the area resolved before the construction of the road,” he said.
The chief minister was informed that there were some encroachments along the road. He directed officials to remove these illegal structures.

An alternate route had been worked out for the construction of the road, officials told the meeting.
The chief minister said the project is very important to open up the Hawke’s Bay and the coastal belt for recreational purposes.

“The development of the city must be tourism-oriented,” he said. “It should attract tourists to the seashore and historical places like the Wazir Mansion and Jinnah House.”

The meeting also reviewed the condition of different underpasses and flyovers in the city. CM Shah directed the Sindh local government minister to hand them over to the KMC and DMCs to ensure their proper maintenance.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route:Tarap Interchange completed at 292 Km 
D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. Chairman NHA visited today all five packages. He directed all the concerned authorities to ensure the completion of the project within scheduled time period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makli - Thatta, Sindh 
N-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.


(DIKhan-Islamabad Hakla) Motorway may become operational in June 2021..

Finally, the once much-discussed western corridor motorway is expected to be completed and become operational by June this year after a delay of 30 months. The road will run between the Hakla Interchange on the M-1 motorway in #Fatehjang and Yarak near Dera Ismail Khan. The motorway will serve the more backward southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) as well as the more remote north-western districts of Punjab and eventually connect to the proposed Yarak Zhob Quetta motorway.

More than 80 percent of work on the 292.50km-long four-lane motorway -- with 12 interchanges and costing Rs 122 billion has been completed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chishty4

NHA Chairman visited Mianwali-Muzaffargar-Balkasar Road Project.GM (Maintenance) assured the Chairman that these poor road sections would be attended on top most priority to make the road traffic worthy. Special maintenance and routine maintenance schemes are in execution stage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad road during rain........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

View of new constructed Multan D G Khan Qila Saiffullah Highway N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran coastal highway Beautiful Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chishty4

Pakistan and China new Strategic Route to cut down 350 Km distance to China border.'The new route, after crossing the border at Yarkand, will connect GB's Shigar, Skardu and Astor districts to Muzaffarabad' .
The GB government’s public works department was instructed on January 15 to prepare a “project concept clearance proposal” for a 10-metre-wide road capable of being used by trucks, from the Mustagh Pass on the border with the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region via the eastern GB region of Skardu, where the Siachen Glacier is located.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 
*Tarap Interchange 
Fence Work























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NLC ..... 95% work on Package-1 of the CPEC Western Route Alignment*

February 15, 2021









National Logistics Cell (NLC) is about to handover one of the most important package of CPEC western route alignment i.e Package-1 since it has completed 95% of the work on this part. 

It comprises of 4-lane carriageway having total length of 55 kilometres and originates from Yarik near DI Khan and culminates at Rehmani Khel area.

NLC has ensured high quality construction of a carriageway, two interchanges (one each at Yarik and Abdulkhel), six underpasses, four bridges and other structures like accommodation buildings and toll plazas etc.


Rawalpindi : Ensuring the highest quality of work, National Logistics Cell (NLC) is giving final touches to one of the most important component of China Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) Western Route Alignment as more than 95% of work has so far been completed, says a press release.

The 285-kilometers long Hakla–Dera Ismail Khan Motorway project has been divided into five different packages which were awarded to various construction firms. 



NLC is working on Package-1 of the project and will be the first to complete its assigned section of motorway. Package-1 comprises of 4-lane carriageway having total length of 55 kilometres that originates from Yarik near DI Khan and culminates at Rehmani Khel area.

NLC has completed all major infrastructure development works including construction of carriageway, two interchanges (one each at Yarik and Abdulkhel), six underpasses, four bridges and other structures like accommodation buildings and toll plazas etc.

Ancillary work on a couple of weigh stations is currently underway which is expected to be concluded ahead of its scheduled completion date of 31st March 2021.

As the motorway passes through sandy and rugged terrain with little or no forest cover, NLC has planted 154,000 saplings on right of way along road. The plantation is part of ‘Sar Sabz-o-Shadab Pakistan’ afforestation campaign launched by Pakistan Army across the country.

The motorway will not only drastically cut travel distance between Islamabad and DI Khan but also link major highways i.e. N-50 and N-55 at Dera Ismail Khan Junction which will open up new vistas of socio-economic development in the hitherto underdeveloped areas of the country.

It is worth mentioning here that the areas around the western alignment are known for producing pulses, grains & fruits specially mangoes and dates of superior quality.

After completion of this improved connectivity project, vast expanses of North Punjab, South KPK and North West Balochistan will be opened for all kinds of trade activities leading to phenomenal improvement in the living standards of people in the entire region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway, 
The mighty KKH, Gilgit-Baltistan

Picture Taken By 𝙇𝘼𝙀𝙀𝙌 𝘼𝘽𝘽𝘼𝙎

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmir Point, Murree
Picture Taken By Muhammad Hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 716861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway,
> The mighty KKH, Gilgit-Baltistan
> 
> Picture Taken By 𝙇𝘼𝙀𝙀𝙌 𝘼𝘽𝘽𝘼𝙎



I have seen a lot of Pakistanis drive between the line dividers, like the car in the picture. Is there any reason for this?


----------



## ghazi52

531 km D I Khan Quetta N-50 Highway section ( Zhob - D I Khan ) completed in 2020. It is under tender for expansion to 4-lanes after which will reduce travel time between Quetta and Islamabad from 18 hours to 8 hours..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZAMURD

Falcon26 said:


> I have seen a lot of Pakistanis drive between the line dividers, like the car in the picture. Is there any reason for this?


Just for crossing with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Falcon26 said:


> I have seen a lot of Pakistanis drive between the line dividers, like the car in the picture. Is there any reason for this?



No respect for basic driving etiquette or rules.

That guy in the picture, though, is trying to give ample space while overtaking the bike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On February 16, 1971, Chief of Staff General Abdul Hamid Khan signed the documents for the completion of Phase-I of Karakoram Highway at Ganesh, Hunza. During the completion of Phase-I of Karakoram Highway, 78 soldiers laid down their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills, Islamabad, Pakistan

Picture Taken By ѕaмι ® @ ig: msamifilms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A wonderful ground to play the wonder game of cricket at an elevation of 3000 meters. They are enjoying a sunny day near Lowari Tunnel Chitral, KPK , surrounded by the mountains and hairpins of the Chitral road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

لاہور تا عبدالحکیم موٹروے پر ایم-3 کا شرقپور ٹال پلازہ ختم کر دیا گیا ہے۔ لاہور راوی ٹال پلازہ سے آنے والے مسافر اب سیدھا شرقپور، ننکانہ صاحب، جڑنوالہ، سمندری، رجانہ، پیر محل، عبدالحکیم انٹرچینج پر جا سکیں گے۔ اسکے علاوہ ایم-2 اور ایم-3 ای ٹیگ کی سہولت بھی موجود ہے۔​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad*

In order to resolve the longstanding issue of traffic gridlocks in the middle of the city, the civic agency is all set to start construction of an interchange at the junction of 7th Avenue and Srinagar Highway near Aabpara.

The CDA has received bids from two companies and a consortium of three other firms.

“The longstanding issue of traffic gridlocks at the junction of 7th Avenue is going to be resolved. The interchange will provide a big relief to citizens who on a daily basis face traffic congestion at this particular point,” said CDA Chairman Amer Ali Ahmed.

“Not only this interchange, we are also going to start some other projects that include an interchange at 10th Avenue and overhauling of I.J.P. Road,” he further said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 
Kot Belian InterChange
100% work completed Kot Belian InterChange To Indus River



















*


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Balakot road near Kapi Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Bridge on Indus river is under construction on western route #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to install ITS at all motorways, highways: Murad Saeed*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
February 24, 2021


On Wednesday, Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed said the government was striving to install Intelligent Transport System (ITS) at all the motorways and highways to ensure the motorists safety through use of modern technologies.

Addressing the handing over ceremony of ambulances, the minister said the ITS had already been installed at Multan-Sukkur motorway, which was meant to record 16 types of road violations through digital means.

Murad said the system would be made functional along all the motorways and highways within next six to seven months.

Under the initiative, he said trackers were being installed in trucks to better inform the drivers about the road violations, which would eventually help save their lives.

The minister said the National Highways and Motorway Police (NHMP) would use drone technology to protect and facilitate the motorists at its all major avenues.

He said response time for the ‘motorway helpline’ had been reduced to one minute which was around seven minutes, earlier.

Murad said efforts were afoot to ensure acceptability of the driving licenses, issued by the NHMP, in the foreign countries.

He said the NHMP was working with different countries’ road authorities to set up license authority on modern lines, which will eventually enhance acceptability abroad.

The authority’s offices would also be established across the country to train drivers, in addition to license issuance, he added.

He said the NHMP along with provincial authorities was taking initiatives to make the countries’ roads safer by ensuring implementation of traffic rules.

The minister regretted that the country did not have any road policy till 2019, adding it was the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government which took that initiative after strenuous efforts.

He said the policy was being entered implementation phase under the supervision of the Federal Secretary Communication.

Such initiatives would bring significant reduction in accidents’ rates, he added. Massive awareness campaigns were being launched in collaboration with media to sensitize the masses about traffic rules, which would not only help them to save their own lives, but also others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> *Govt to install ITS at all motorways, highways: Murad Saeed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
> *Web Desk*
> February 24, 2021
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed said the government was striving to install Intelligent Transport System (ITS) at all the motorways and highways to ensure the motorists safety through use of modern technologies.
> 
> Addressing the handing over ceremony of ambulances, the minister said the ITS had already been installed at Multan-Sukkur motorway, which was meant to record 16 types of road violations through digital means.
> 
> Murad said the system would be made functional along all the motorways and highways within next six to seven months.
> 
> Under the initiative, he said trackers were being installed in trucks to better inform the drivers about the road violations, which would eventually help save their lives.
> 
> The minister said the National Highways and Motorway Police (NHMP) would use drone technology to protect and facilitate the motorists at its all major avenues.
> 
> He said response time for the ‘motorway helpline’ had been reduced to one minute which was around seven minutes, earlier.
> 
> Murad said efforts were afoot to ensure acceptability of the driving licenses, issued by the NHMP, in the foreign countries.
> 
> He said the NHMP was working with different countries’ road authorities to set up license authority on modern lines, which will eventually enhance acceptability abroad.
> 
> The authority’s offices would also be established across the country to train drivers, in addition to license issuance, he added.
> 
> He said the NHMP along with provincial authorities was taking initiatives to make the countries’ roads safer by ensuring implementation of traffic rules.
> 
> The minister regretted that the country did not have any road policy till 2019, adding it was the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government which took that initiative after strenuous efforts.
> 
> He said the policy was being entered implementation phase under the supervision of the Federal Secretary Communication.
> 
> Such initiatives would bring significant reduction in accidents’ rates, he added. Massive awareness campaigns were being launched in collaboration with media to sensitize the masses about traffic rules, which would not only help them to save their own lives, but also others.




Irony is, this system is already available at M5 which was declared a corrupt project by the very same person who want to copy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is Lovely greenery, water canal and Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas Highway going parallel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Flyover Bridge at Sakrand on N5 Highway of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Toward Khairpur, Sindh .
Sukkur. Tohfa Qabool Karein.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Work under progress at 292 km D I Khan - Islamabad Motorway M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Awesome view of 892 Km Ratodero-Gwadar Motorway M-8 crossing Wangu Hill Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
 1


----------



## Chishty4

Khushal Garh - Kohat Highway N-80 shortest link with Western Route D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 , N-80 lane marking under lining Package 3 Photo Credit: Engr Haroon KN JV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vanamali

Impressive....do you have to pay toll for using it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vanamali said:


> Impressive....do you have to pay toll for using it??


 Payment for all Motorways and some big bridges.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khunjerab** Pass, Gilgit–Baltistan*

Picture Taken By ѕ a м ι ig: msamifilms

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad-Murree Expressway

Picture Taken By ѕ a м ι ig: msamifilms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Cold Desert Shiger, Skardu

Picture Taken By Kazim Wazeer ig: crvazeers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Location: Karachi DHA

Under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra, Hazara
M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


> Margalla Hills, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Picture Taken By ѕaмι ® @ ig: msamifilms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718485



A white boundary markers and a yellow divider line would have made this route a majestic scenic road to drive on. It now looks average.


ghazi52 said:


> Toward Khairpur, Sindh .
> Sukkur. Tohfa Qabool Karein.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720833



Amazing view but horrible road maintenance. Authorities need to understand you don’t simply build the road and then never look back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Falcon26 said:


> Amazing view but horrible road maintenance. Authorities need to understand you don’t simply build the road and then never look back.



From picture we can see the road is really bad, specially on the right side road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Starting section of M-15 ( Hazara ) at M-1, Peshawar - Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial view of Makran Coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#NHA #Hazara #Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Danyor, Gilgit-Baltistan*

Picture Taken By Ahsan Baig ig: precarious_panda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Pass, Karakoram Highway
Picture Taken By ѕ a м ι ig: msamifilms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The ECNEC approved a summary regarding construction of additional 02-lanes and widening/rehabilitation of existing 02-lane carriageway of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section of Indus Highway N-55 to be executed by the National Highway Authority (NHA).

The project would be sponsored by the Ministry of Communications and ADB with the total cost of Rs.44,703.890 million including Rs.4470.390 (GOP share) and Rs.40,233.50 (ADB share).

Similarly, another summary was placed before the ECNEC regarding construction of 69 km long (04-lane) Sambrial-Kharian Motorway.

It would be a high-speed toll road facility which would start from Sambrial city and end point would be Lahore- Sialkot Motorway. The motorway would be constructed on BOT basis at the total cost of Rs.43,382.552 million.

The project would be sponsored by the Ministry of Communications and executed by the National Highways Authority (NHA).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC East West Corridor: Near completion of 4 –Lane Bridge across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with Dhakki area of Dera Ismail Khan. MM road (N-135) link with Indus Highway N-55 and M-14 Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of DI Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab and KP






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC approved 4 lanes 69 Km “Sialkot (Sambrial)-Kharian Motorway M-11” worth Rs 43.38 billion .It will be extended in next Phase to Rawalpindi (115 Km).

It will be a high-speed toll road facility which will start from Sambrial city and end Kharian at Lahore-Sialkot Motorway. It will be constructed with the involvement of the private sector on a build-operate-transfer basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

N 70 , Girdo, Koh e Sulaiman.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar desert of Sindh is changing because of CPEC Thar Engro Coal Power Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maverick1977

There should be laws enacted preventing anyone from cutting the trees... Preserve and enhance what Pakistan has.


ghazi52 said:


> N 70 , Girdo, Koh e Sulaiman.
> 
> 
> View attachment 724578




Muree of South at 6500 Feet Fort Munroe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Phase 2*
80 KM long motorway phase II would have nine interchanges and eight main bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malir Expressway, on Malir River. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Valiant

ghazi52 said:


> M-2
> 
> 
> View attachment 723052


Nothing like an evening in Punjab especially in the Salt Range or Potohar Plateau. Best sunsets in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Karmung Tunnel ,Hazara Motorway .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝐑𝐨𝐚𝐝 𝐍𝐢𝐠𝐨𝐫𝐞 𝐒𝐡𝐚𝐫𝐢𝐟 - 𝐒𝐮𝐧𝐭𝐬𝐚𝐫, 𝐃𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐢𝐜𝐭 𝐆𝐰𝐚𝐝𝐚𝐫, 𝐁𝐚𝐥𝐨𝐜𝐡𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐚𝐧

Work on various parts of Nigore – Suntsar Road is in progress. Efforts are being made to complete this 54 Km long road as soon as possible. FWO is committed for timely completion of this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chishty4

#Gilgit #𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗹𝗼𝘁 #𝗦𝗸𝗮𝗿𝗱𝘂 𝗥𝗼𝗮𝗱

Construction of Jaglot - Skardu Road 130 kms out of 162 kms first layer of asphalt overlay has been completed.

#GilgitBaltistan #GB #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*
Scenic view of 81 Km Swat Motorway Chakdara Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River & Road To Shigar Valley, Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan

Picture Taken By Imtiaz Hussain ig: emtiaazhussain_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sunrise at M-1 Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway near Swabi, KP
(Picture taken from 1300ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tank-Jandola-Makeen Road part of Central Trade Corridor North-South *Waziristan.

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 during rain...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sidacca

ghazi52 said:


> *Swat Motorway Phase 2*
> 80 KM long motorway phase II would have nine interchanges and eight main bridges
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 724891


Damn.... i worked hellout on this prj, i spent days n nights on this project. Very poorly designed prj under BOT. Out of 6 only one company went for the bid. Most probably kpk BOt Authority will go for re bid with much more relax terms for private sector


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing photography on way to Skardu at Gilgit-Skardu Road
by @iamcefur
Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Hussain town near Khairpur of Sindh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


> M-15 during rain...............................
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 727685



Why do they drive in the middle of the road?


----------



## ZAMURD

Falcon26 said:


> Why do they drive in the middle of the road?


to easily change the lane.BTW it is not legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

ZAMURD said:


> to easily change the lane.BTW it is not legal.



Authorities should issue fines to such drivers and use the proceeds to maintain the road and pay the salary of the police officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Punjab approved 23 road sector uplift schemes
4 lanes Lahore-Sargodha Khushab Mianwali Road N-60 , District Khushab at the cost of Rs10,863.294 million, dualisation of road from Sial Morr Interchange (M-2) to District boundary Sargodha – District Sargodha at the cost of Rs19,984.143 million
4 lanes road from Karam Dad Qureshi (N-70) to Layyah District Muzaffargarh / Layyah at the cost of Rs28,576.490 million
4 lanes Vehari – Abdul Hakim Road District Vehari / Khanewal at the cost of Rs10,634.461 million

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sidacca

Chishty4 said:


> Punjab approved 23 road sector uplift schemes
> 4 lanes Lahore-Sargodha Khushab Mianwali Road N-60 , District Khushab at the cost of Rs10,863.294 million, dualisation of road from Sial Morr Interchange (M-2) to District boundary Sargodha – District Sargodha at the cost of Rs19,984.143 million
> 4 lanes road from Karam Dad Qureshi (N-70) to Layyah District Muzaffargarh / Layyah at the cost of Rs28,576.490 million
> 4 lanes Vehari – Abdul Hakim Road District Vehari / Khanewal at the cost of Rs10,634.461 million
> 
> View attachment 728018


Are these roads under BOT.....?


----------



## ghazi52

Ganish Bridge, Hunza, Gilgit

PIC | Ahsan Baig

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar
Newly constructed Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive , Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Temporary runway patch made on the Lahore-Islamabad M2 Motorway to accommodate military and air force missions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gittidas Near Babusar Pass , Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Bridge on Indus river is under construction




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Motorway M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗹𝗼𝘁 𝗦𝗸𝗮𝗿𝗱𝘂 𝗥𝗼𝗮𝗱 

Construction of Jaglot - Skardu Road continues even in extreme weather conditions. Over 1,400+ workers of various trades and 500+ plant/equipment are being employed to ensure completion of project. FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones, Gilgit-Baltistan

Picture Taken By Imtiaz Hussain ig: emtiaazhussain_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The N-10 or National Highway 10 is a 653 km national highway in Pakistan which extends along Pakistan's Arabian Sea coast from Karachi in Sindh province to Gwadar in Balochistan province. 
It passes the towns of Ormara and Pasni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

So Fascinating View Of Way Towards Naran, Kaghan Valley, Province KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Tender for new Motorways and Highways Public Private Partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

Chishty4 said:


> Tender for new Motorways and Highways Public Private Partnership
> 
> View attachment 730295



I hope soon they will convert M4 and M10 to 6 lanes.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol, Balochistan
Pc: Fahad jillani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

For the first time in Pakistan, Drone Patrolling & surveillance Technology will be used on Motorways. It’s a big development and it will ensure safety of the people traveling by motorways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Traveling through the Karakoram Highway 

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway 

PC: Abrar Khawaja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
 Bridge on Indus river is under construction
80% work completed
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sialkot Kharian motorway*

Kharian to Sambriyal motorway is going to be linked to Sialkot Lahore Motorway. 
Last month Economic Coordination Council ECNIC has approved this project. 
Now a regular tender of this project has been issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Western Route: All 198 Pillars of Indus River Bridge Drilling Completed .It link between Mianwali and Esa Khel D I Khan through 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14. It will be completed in December 2021 .Photo Credit: Imran Pai Khel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad tunnel ,GB .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills,
District Haripur, Hazara, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC East West Corridor: All Girders placed at Kallurkot Indus River Bridge .It will be more beneficial for public if NHA announced tender for Bridge 14 Km long Road access to Main roads.
Near completion of 4 –Lane Bridge 1288 meters across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot B
#Pakistan @KFhakkar with Dhakki area of Dera Ismail Khan. MM road (N-135) link with Indus Highway N-55 and M-14 Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of #DIKhan #Islamabad #Motorway linked with #Punjab and KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, New Sign Board...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA Plans To Build Over Half A Dozen Mega Projects Under PPP Regime*

The government of Pakistan through National Highway Authority (NHA) intended to accelerate national highways and motorway infrastructure development by enhancing private sector participation thereby promoting economic growth and reducing poverty.

The NHA had planned to offer over half a dozen mega projects under build-operate-transfer basis under public private partnership regime, an official of NHA told APP on Tuesday.
He said among the future PPP projects included six-lane 306 kilometre Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway , dualization and rehabilitation of existing carriageway of Karachi-Quetta-Chaman Highway (N-25).

He said that dualization and rehabilitation of existing carriageway of Balkasar-Mianwali-Muzaffargarh road, construction of Shahdara flyover on Grand Trunk Road at Lahore, construction of flyover at Islamabad-Muzaffarabad Highway (N-75), construction of a motorway from Sialkot-Kharian-Rawalpindi and construction of Lyari elevated freight corridor were also part of the plan.

The official said that these projects were being publicized to apprise interested private parties with the NHA portfolio under the PPP regime. However for initiating procurement process individual notice for each projects is expected to be advertised within the current fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52

AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

these days when you will travel onHyderabad to #Mirpurkhas highway of Sindh, you will feel the fragrance from Mango trees. Because this highway is surrounded with Mango trees, which make it more beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

British erected bridges that connect the twin towns Sukkur and Rohri in the Sindh province. This is really a great token of British Raj and #Shikarpur is just 35 to 36 km away from the glorious point. 
Sukkur was made district in 1901.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Entrance to Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝 𝐁𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 - 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚 𝐏𝐚𝐬𝐬𝐮 KKH






*









Ground breaking of the first proper service area on KKH was done at Passu by DG FWO today. Later he also launched tree plantation drive at FWO premises.

Service Area Passu is going to be the first ever customised service area on KKH, in addition to the mini service areas made by FWO two years back, to serve the people plying on KKH.

Facilities planned at this service area include fast food franchise, restaurant, 

truckers hotel, tuck shops, kiosks, ATM, Washrooms (ladies & gents), fuel station and mosque.

We hope that once made operational in the next few months, this facility will InshAllah go a long way in serving the commuters of KKH travelling between Khunjerab and Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sidacca

ghazi52 said:


> *𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝 𝐁𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 - 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚 𝐏𝐚𝐬𝐬𝐮 KKH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733115
> 
> 
> 
> Ground breaking of the first proper service area on KKH was done at Passu by DG FWO today. Later he also launched tree plantation drive at FWO premises.
> 
> Service Area Passu is going to be the first ever customised service area on KKH, in addition to the mini service areas made by FWO two years back, to serve the people plying on KKH.
> 
> Facilities planned at this service area include fast food franchise, restaurant,
> 
> truckers hotel, tuck shops, kiosks, ATM, Washrooms (ladies & gents), fuel station and mosque.
> 
> We hope that once made operational in the next few months, this facility will InshAllah go a long way in serving the commuters of KKH travelling between Khunjerab and Gilgit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 733114


Boss is working really hard these days....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP government has appointed collectors to acquire land for a 4-lane controlled-access motorway *to extend the* *nearly-completed M-14 motorway to Zhob* city of Balochistan.

According to Faisal Amin Gandapur, a member of KP Assembly from the ruling PTI, there was a missing link in the CPEC western route from Yarik area in D.I. Khan district to Zhob district in Balochistan.

The new motorway will complete the controlled-access route from Islamabad to Zhob, which further leads to Karachi and Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 to Peshawar'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

N-95 Bharain Valley Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Islamabad Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway M-14 will be completed by the August 2021.*

An official of NHA said that the 292 kilometer four-lane motorway which forms part of Western alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has been divided in five sections.

The M-14 consists of 11 interchanges, 19 flyovers, 15 bridges, 74 underpasses, 259 culverts, and three major bridges ,one at River Swan, second at River Indus and third at River Kurram.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH
Photos Courtesy Shariq Feroz

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The N-10 or National Highway 10 is a 653 km National Highway in Pakistan which extends along Pakistan's Arabian Sea coast from Karachi in Sindh province to Gwadar in Balochistan province. It passes the towns of Ormara and Pasni.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Bridge on Indus river is under construction
85% work completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Weather is awesome 😍 🌧
M-15 - Hazara Expressway right now 🇵🇰 ♥
Abbottabad..

Emergency Climb...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

RCD Highway, Near Kalat Baluchistan. 

Credit... Majid Hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mike571

Construction work of Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway (M-14) project has been geared up and it is expected that project would be accomplished within few months.

Talking to APP, an official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Thursday that a four-lane 292 kilometer motorway formed an important part of Western alignment of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which has been divided into five sections.

He said presently over 94 per cent physical progress has been achieved on Yarik-Rehmanikhel section of the motorway which started in 2017 and was awarded to M/s NLC which started in July 2017.

About Rehmanikhel-Kot Belian section, he said the contract was awarded to M/s SKB-KNK Joint venture. He said the section has been divided in two packages and so far about 99 per cent physical progress have been achieved on Package-1 whereas on Package-II over 93 per cent progress has been done.

Work on both these section were also started in July 2017.

The official said work on Kot Belian -Tarap section had started in October 2016 and the contract had been awarded to M/s FWO, adding, so far over 93 per cent progress has been achieved.

The contract of Tarap-Pindi Gheb section had been awarded to M/s Limak-ZKB Joint Venture, adding, its work was started in November 2016 and so far 68.8 per cent work has been completed.
The contract of Pindi Gheb-Hakla section had also been awarded to M/s Limak-ZKB JV. Work on the section was started in January 2017 and so far over 64 per cent progress has been achieved.





————————————————————-

PM Imran Khan launched the biggest package in decades for #Sukkur today.
Highways, gas, electricity, water, agri & irrigation, passport office, education projects worth 446 Billion going to one of the most neglected areas for far too long.

#Sindh #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

N-50 Highway

DI Khan --Zhob---Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Talar Pass*
M-8 (Motorway, near Gwadar)

Pir-Naujwan and Talar Koh (Makran Range)
Air-Panorama

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

This is not Europe, China or North4 America ...
This is newly built Swat motorway in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A new rockfall shelter has been constructed on Swat Motorway for additional commuters safety. Finishing touches are being given to the structure before its inauguration and opening for traffic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cloud formation over *Havelian toll plaza*
M-15 Hazara Expressway (yesterday)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning View Of Steel Bridge Constructed at N-70 Highway Near Punjab Hill Station Fort Munro,
District D G Khan, Punjab, 
Fort Munro Hill Station- Height Of (6470)Ft Above Sea Level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kalakot valley Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ground breaking of Margalla Avenue, linking M1 to Murree Road (Bypassing Bhara Kahu) held near QAU yesterday.
PM Imran Khan said the avenue would be helpful in reducing traffic burden on Murree Road as it would also serve as a bypass at Bhara Kahu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones, Passu, KKH, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan has inaugurated the construction and restoration of important highways.

Chitral- Boni Mastuj Shandoor Road's - improvement and restoration
Peshawar - Darra Adam Khel National Highway - improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

British used elephants as Road roller in NWFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Ammar Chowk Underpass project, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M5, Multan Sukkur Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Havelian - Abbottabad
M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-14
Update: Hakla- DI Khan Motorway construction work in full swing-current progress 86%.Will be commissioned by Aug/Sep. With a priority on the Western route now, two other segments already started are Zhob-Qta and Hoshab-Awaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Last rays on Haldi cones view
from Saling RCC bridge
Khaplu Gilgit Baltistan

© Gohar Balti

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP clears two development projects worth Rs196bn including *306 Kilometer Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway* and Health projects for Balochistan .

During a meeting, chaired by Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, approved Rs5bn in the health sector for Balochistan and *recommended the Rs191.47bn Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway project *the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) with a higher financial share.

Projects costing no more than Rs10bn can be approved by CDWP while projects of higher estimated costs are approved by Ecnec once the CDWP clears them under the current financial powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: South Balochistan roads in focus. Basima - Khuzdar Road Progress 60%. Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started. 
It will improve Gwadar’s connectivity with North. 
PM’s vision of uplifting remote areas specially South Balochistan being realised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Fort, GB.

A beautiful aerial shot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

South Balochistan roads progress.
Basima-Khuzdar Road Progress 60%.
Hoshab - Awaran Road construction started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Madyan Kalam road, Swat valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
* Bridge on Indus river is under construction
 86% work completed *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Eastern Bypass Road Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malak Ahmad Khan Interchange *Swat Motorway *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M- 15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan terms Ground-breaking ceremony of three roads in Baluchistan.*

23-Km 4 lanes of Quetta Western Bypass (N-25)
11-Km 4 lanes Dera Murad Jamali Bypass (N-65)
162-Km Ziarat-Harnai Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞 -𝐌𝐚𝐢𝐧 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐬 (𝐌𝐒𝐀𝐬) 𝐨𝐧 𝐋𝐚𝐡𝐨𝐫𝐞 - 𝐒𝐢𝐚𝐥𝐤𝐨𝐭 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲 (𝐌𝟏𝟏)

DG FWO, along with his team, visited Lahore - Sialkot Motorway today to review the progress of development work on both MSAs.

Facilities planned in these MSAs include
fast-food outlets, restaurants,
truckers’ hotels, kiosks, tuck shops,
ATMs, Washrooms (ladies & gents), fuel stations, EV charging facilities and mosques.

Once completed these facilities will InshaAllah go a long way in serving the commuters.

DG showed his satisfaction and appreciated the quality and pace of work being done by FWO team.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones seen from Gulmit Bridge
Gijal Valley, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Posted by• @farooq.seeru 
Hazara Motorway near Abbottabad and Qalandarabad
Evening shoot just views around Hazara motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work Started on Gumbat Bypass. 
Dualization & improvement of Jand (Attock) to Kohat Road package III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Abbottabad






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gujranwala, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway...*

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: *Eastbay Expressway Gwadar:* 19km (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
2000 direct jobs. 
Progress--------92%. 
Completion Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Nani Mandir also Known as Hinglaj Mata a Hindu Temple in Spectacular Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

7th Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu to Gilgit Road Under Construction.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14* 
*Essa Khel Interchange work completed

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran these days

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

12.5 km Accelerated Implementation porgram ( AIP) scheme 
Devegar-Saidgi North Waziristan started .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahira Town, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


>


can't see the image and I don't want to miss anything! Please fix.

More roads into the mountains should be built so that more touristy places open up for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> can't see the image and I don't want to miss anything! Please fix.
> 
> More roads into the mountains should be built so that more touristy places open up for business.



What is the post #


----------



## khansaheeb

P is CPEC is Pakistan not Punjab , why so much tilt towatds Punjab


ghazi52 said:


> What is the post #


#6


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> P is CPEC is Pakistan not Punjab , why so much tilt towatds Punjab
> 
> #6


Actually this forum was updated in August 2020, before that the photos were on more advance system than the forum. Sorry for that, I am helpless in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: one hour travelling time will be only 15 minutes from Essa Khel Interchange to Kundal Interchange for Chashma and Lucky Marwat Traffic due to Kurrum River Bridge at 292 Km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14.Opening expected Aug 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rakshan River and N-85 Highway
NORTH EAST of Panjgur, Balochistan






"The Rakshan River rises at the Nidoki pass, south-west of Shireza, district Washuk, Balochistan, Pakistan. It is known as Nag river over there, and runs south-westward, it unites with the lop stream at a point to west of Nag-e-Kalat. It then flows west-south-west through the centre of the long valley which in its centre comprises the Panjgur city, Makran, parallel with the river also runs Siahan Range on the north and Zangi Lak hills on the south.

At its start, the Rakshan possesses little or no water, however, in Panjgur it expands into a series of bright clear pools (kor joh) connected with each other by small water channels running over a pebbly bed. The banks here are bordered with numerous date palms and most of the water is used for irrigation. "

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kech Bridge, Mand Road, Turbat , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*Bridge on Indus river is under construction
86% work completed *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Building for Medical Emergency Response Center (MERC) at Bakhtiarabad is almost ready; it is situated between Dera Murad Jamali and Sibi, Balochistan and will respond to accidents on 111 km length of road along N-65 highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 
_Mansehra





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Rakaposhi View from Karakoram Highway, Hunza GB



.



M.Akram Attari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Naukundi-Mashkhel road project to help promote economic activities in areas: *

Murad Saeed said previous government had only constructed 645 km roads, while our government in two and a half years completed 1753 km roads projects.


APP
20 May 2021


ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed said on Thursday that the completion of Naukundi - Mashkhel road project would help promoting economic activities at the area.

Addressing a virtual groundbreaking ceremony of 103-kilimeter-long Naukundi-Mashkhel highway, he termed the project life saving connectivity. He said Naukundi-Mashkhel highway was one of the important projects for Balochistan province. He said that it was not only an economic corridor but also a mineral corridor.

The minister said that with the completion of this project people would get easy accessibility to hospitals, employment and economic opportunities. Thanking Prime Minister Imran Khan, he said the project was part of premiers’ vision to uplift the deprived segment of the society.

The minister announced that next week Multan-Lodhran Motorway project foundation stone would be laid; adding that after 20 days, work would also be started on Sialkot-Kharian Phase-1. He said work would also be commenced on Khariyan-Rawalpindi in current year.

Murad Saeed said previous government had only constructed 645 km roads, while our government in two and a half years completed 1753 km roads projects.

Murad Saeed said PTI government has started work on 15 mega roads projects in the country.

He said that Swat Motorway Phase-2 would be inaugurated by July this year. He said Hyderabad-Sukker 300 km Motorway project would be started in September which was very important for Sindh province. He said that project would be of high standard.

He said that next project was Balkasar-Mianwali, Mianwali Muzaffarghar highway which would be inaugurated within next two or three months. He said that Dir Motorway would be completed in same period which would promote tourism in the areas, adding that Rajanpur-Shikarpur road project would be inaugurated in current year.

He said that our target was self sustainability of National Highway Authority. He said in two and a half year NHA revenue was increased by 105 per cent, adding that previous year Rs 20 million was recovered.

Murad said that Grand Trunk road would be connected to motorway network through Sialkot-Kharian and Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorways to be launched this year.

He said that network of roads was being laid down across the country through public and private partnership and under a new vision.

He said that road infrastructure projects were being launched in the less developed areas, following vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Motorway 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Fort Monroe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Path-Finder said:


>


Yaar I used to watch this guys videos, but he seems like a big over exaggerator and full time choroo.... 

If you watch his videos it would seem that starting next week Pakistan will be in a position to give loans to poor and developing countries. 


He is doing good and trying to cut through the despondency and create a feel good factor, but using over exaggeration to a great extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Syed1. said:


> Yaar I used to watch this guys videos, but he seems like a big over exaggerator and full time choroo....
> 
> If you watch his videos it would seem that starting next week Pakistan will be in a position to give loans to poor and developing countries.
> 
> 
> He is doing good and trying to cut through the despondency and create a feel good factor, but using over exaggeration to a great extent.


example?


----------



## ghazi52

Hangul National Park, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest picture updates

Swat Motorway , Malak Ahmad Khan Interchange Malakand

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 103 KM Nokundi-Mashkhel road started.*
Detailed design Mashkhel-Panjgur Road(200 km)in process.
To connect N-40 with N-85&M-8,(Western Route CPEC)linking Chagai-Nokundi Sector with Gwadar,open entire remote region.
It will improve access to Iran.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

‘Govt to soon start construction work on Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project’
#ARYNews

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-9 and M-2

A high-level meeting was held at HQ FWO, attended by Chairman NHA, DG FWO and DIG NH&MP, to address issues related to traffic congestion at Main Toll Plazas of motorways being operated by FWO. 

Guests were briefed about measures being implemented by FWO soon to resolve congestion on motorway main toll plazas through operationalising separate lanes for customers paying in cash and those using M-tag, in a bid to provide ease of travelling to all commuters, especially those using M-tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 25, 2021

Federal Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan has directed the authorities concerned to timely complete the ongoing *Gwadar Expressway and Indus Highway projects.*

The minister issued these directions while chairing a meeting of the National Coordination Committee on Foreign-Funded Projects on Monday.

The NCC reviewed the progress of 15 roads and transport projects and five ongoing projects of finance and revenue. The five projects of the finance and revenue sector would be completed at a cost of Rs1.3 billion in partnership with World Bank (WB) and Asian Development Bank (ADB), the meeting was told.


The minister directed all the stakeholders to resolve bottlenecks and expedite implementation.

The meeting was attended by Parliamentary Secretary Muhammad Yaqoob Sheikh, secretary EAD and representatives of relevant stakeholders including officials of communications, NHA, finance division, FBR, SBP, NAPHDA and provincial governments.

Gwadar East Bay Expressway is a municipal expressway currently under construction in Gwadar. The six-lane expressway was initially planned to be complete by 2018 but has been delayed to Oct 2020. It will connect Gwadar Port to the Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*قومی اقتصاد ی کونسل نے سکھر حیدر آباد موٹروے کی منظوری دے دی، منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا، وفاقی وزیر اسد عمر

ایکنک نے سکھر حیدر آباد موٹروے کی منظوری دے دی، منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا۔سکھر تا حیدرآباد موٹروے 306 کلومیٹر طویل ہوگی۔ تفصیلات کے مطابق وفاقی وزیر خزانہ شوکت ترین کی زیر صدارت ہونے والے اقتصادی کونسل کی انتظامی کمیٹی (ایکنک) کے اجلاس میں حیدرآباد سکھر موٹروے کی تعمیر کی منظوری دے دی گئی۔
این ایچ اے منصوبے کیلئے کنٹریکٹر سلیکشن کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا۔ایکنک سے پہلے پبلک پرائیویٹ پارٹنر شپ بورڈ نے بھی منصوبے کی منظوری دے دی تھی۔*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar said on Monday that construction work on 306 kilometers Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway project will start soon, as per sources.

Talking to the media during a day-long visit to various Sindh districts, the planning minister said that the federal government has removed all financial and technical hurdles in the way of the construction of the 306-kilometer-long Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway.

“Work on Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway will start after the approval from Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC),” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14
Girder Launch On Last Pillers Indus river Bridge 
 90% work completed













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rainy and Foggy Nathiya Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

HazaraExpressway .. Abbottabad 
Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The traffic bridge of Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been opened successfully. The Chinese and Pakistani staff gathered at the bridgehead to witness this important moment. The bridge is located at the upstream of main dam with a total length of 119m and two-way independent lanes. It is a three-span simply supported beam bridge..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad lake.
KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: Ferozepur Road with Model Town and Gulberg on either side

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

My favourite route in Pakistan. ( Among the new ones)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*ECNEC approves roads to connect Gilgit Baltistan with KP, Azad Kashmir*

In an apparent move to provide alternate routes to the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, the federal government approved two inter-provincial connectivity road projects in Gilgit Baltistan (GB) to link the region with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK).

The executive committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC), which met here with the Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Shaukat Tarin in the chair, approved the Gilgit-Shounter road project and Astore-Shounter (AJK) road projects at a cumulative cost of over Rs70 billion.

These regional connectivity roads would connect the strategically located northern part of the country with KP and AJK, ultimately linking it with the rest of the country.

According to details, Gilgit- Baltistan and AJK (Thallichi (GB) – Shounter (AJK)), widening and rehabilitation of Astore Valley Road, Package i-iv-103 km, package iv-vii-18km, and total length of 121km (package I to V& VII)) project was approved at the rationalised cost of Rs19.195 billion.

The project is being sponsored by the Ministry of Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan which is expected to be completed in three years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Neurath

Any update on M-6 Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Neurath said:


> Any update on M-6 Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway?


Will be completed by 2024/2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*6 Girder Launch On Last Pillers Indus river Bridge *
*Total 15 Girder left Remaining
92% work completed 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD (APP): Supreme Court on Wednesday rejected the National Highway Authority (NHA) report on dilapidated condition of N-25 highway and sought report on repairing of highways and accidents.

A three-member Supreme Court bench comprising Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel and Justice Sayyed Mazahar Ali Akbar Naqvi heard the case and expressed annoyance over the performance of NHA.

During the course of proceedings, the Chief Justice questioned the Member Admin NHA as to where the funds received by the National Highway Authority were utilized. NHA roads damaged by rainwater, he added.

He said that NHA was responsible for killing of people in traffic accidents.

Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed said that NHA had become a corrupt institution as petrol pumps, hotels, shops had been leased on highway lands.

According to the 2018 report, 5,932 people were killed in 12,894 accidents while today’s news was that 36,000 people lost their lives in road accidents this year, he added.

The National Highway Authority Member Planning Shahid Ahsan said that the condition of the roads would be improved by the end of this year.

Chief Justice said that the NHA was not doing standard work on any road as people were dying on the roads due to NHA’s negligence. Not even trees were planted on the sides of the highways, he added.

He said that the contractors in the NHA were engaged in minting money. The NHA got so much money but it was not known where these funds were utilized, he added.

Later, hearing of the case was adjourned till date in office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Asad Umar said the government had allocated Rs244 billion for motorways, highways, interprovincial/districts roads, airport, railway projects.
3,261 kilometre length of new roads will be added to the network. 

*Some major projects including :..............*

Khyber Pass Economic Corridor Project (Rs8.5 bn), 
Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Land (Rs4.6 bn), 
Eastbay Expressway Gwadar (Rs2.1 bn), 
Dualization & Improvement of Existing N-50-Yarik-Sagu-Zhob-210 km (Rs1.6 bn), 
Construction of M-8 Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar (section-2)168 kms (Rs1.5 bn),
Improvement and widening of Chitral-Booni-Mastuj-Shandur Road (Rs2 bn), 
Roads linking motorways in Punjab, Main Line I (ML-I) (Rs6.2 bn) and 
Gwadar Airport (Rs1.1 bn) would be constructed. 

Umar said tank and weapons don’t lead to development, instead inclusive development plays a vital role in bringing prosperity to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Road ,Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Fairy Meadows Road -*
*Raikot to Tattu Jeep Track*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Contract awarded for construction of Sialkot-Kharian Motorway M-12 project*

The National Highways Authority (NHA) awarded the contract for the 69-kilometre Sialkot-Kharian Motorway (M-12) project to a partnership of Frontier Works Organization (FWO) and SMC Private Limited on Tuesday, according to news sources.

The meeting was presided over by Chairman NHA Khurram Agha, and it was agreed that the Letter of Intent (LOI) will be given as soon as possible. Three construction companies submitted bids, and all three were found appropriate for the job. Following careful evaluation, the FWO and SMC joint venture was determined to be the best fit.


The project will cost PKR 27.32 billion and FWO will get PKR 1 billion subsidies from the government annually for 8 years through Viability Gap Funding (VGF).
The said (M-12) motorway will include a 60km main motorway and a 9km link expressway. It will pass through several populated areas of Gujrat including Peru Shah, Jalalpur Jattan, Gulyana, and Daulat Nagar. The project will end near Kotli Bajar where the link highway will be used to connect it to G.T Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC Western Route 

Construction work is almost completed near #Daudkhel interchange of Dera Ismail Khan - #Hakla (#Islamabad) #Motorway Project.

📸 © Malik Muhammad Azam Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister inaugurated "Multan to Lodhran" road's Upgradation project 






*Details: *
Length: 62 Km
Cost: ~12 Billion Rs 
Completion time: 2 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway .

Here are the details of distances and travel time from Sukkur to other destinations:

Sukkur to Multan:
392 km - 3 hours
Sukkur to Lahore
700 Km - 6 hours
Sukkur to Faisalabad
622 Km - 6 hours
Sukkur to Islamabad
930 Km - 9 hours
Sukkur to Peshawar
1085 Km - 11 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Near Wadh , Balochistan.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*2021-22 Budget allocation for this interchange on M4 Motorway*







*2021-22 budget allocates cosntruction of two new interchanges on M1 and M2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Project Update: 𝐎𝐋𝐃 𝐁𝐀𝐍𝐍𝐔 𝐑𝐎𝐀𝐃
, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝐇𝐞𝐯𝐞𝐥𝐥𝐢𝐚𝐧 𝐃𝐡𝐚𝐦𝐭𝐨𝐮𝐫 𝐑𝐨𝐚𝐝 (𝐇𝐃𝐑)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*پل کی ایک سائیڈ پر کنکریٹ کا کام مکمل ہوچکا ہے۔ دوسری سائیڈ پر 14 گاڈرز باقی رہ گئے ہیں۔ ایک گاڈر سائٹ پر پہنچ چکا ہے۔ امید ہے یہ آج لانچ ہو جائے گا۔


M-14 Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab government has earmarked Rs 380 billion for construction, repair and expansion of roads in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Any update with the new budget of completing the Motorway between Sukkur and Hyderabad? It seems a shame that will all the other roads being build, the primary road to the port of Karachi isn’t completed yet. I understand Sindh politics maybe an issue, but what’s the framework for getting the project back on track?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore underpass

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DHA City Karachi, Motorway M9 Interchange.
This interchange connects Motorway (Karachi - Hyderabad) to DHA City Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Lahore underpass
> 
> 
> View attachment 754287



Name of this underpass reflect that in Pakistan, pagans rule engineers and technocrats. How unfortunate.
Why can't this underpass be named after the project director of jF-17 as an example?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suspension Bridge
Way to ishkoman
Ghizer Valley , Gilgit Baltistan



Muhammad Omer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A Road to Mars

Makran Coastal Highway Passing through Hingol National Park, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs50 bn Gilgit - Shandur Expressway project to be completed soon:*

Web Desk
*Jun 19, 2021*












*GILGIT: Federal Minister for Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives Asad Umar said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has earmarked Rs 40.5 billion for development projects in Gilgit Baltistan, ARY News reported.*

Addressing a press conference here along with Chief Minister Gilgit Baltistan Khalid Khursheed, Asad Umar vowed to increase the federal allocation for the GB development package up to Rs50 billion in the fiscal year 2022-24.

The minister said the Gilgit-Shandoor Expressway would be completed at a cost of Rs 50 billion and this project would be included in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

19 mega projects had been included in the Federal PSDP under the integrated development plan for Gilgit-Baltistan, he said.

Asad Umar has said that the incumbent government was working for the development of Gilgit-Baltistan on a priority basis.

Speaking about the vaccination drive in GB, the federal minister said that the government has established six vaccination centres across the GB region.

Last month, Prime Minister Imran Khan announced a five-year Rs370 billion uplift package for the scenic region of Gilgit Baltistan.

The prime minister announced that funds to the tune of Rs370 billion would be spent in the region over the next five years, vowing to extend every possible help for the area’s well-being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal highway, Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work completed on Kohat to Orakzai Road (Spaya Road).
Construction of the road will provide travel facilities to the local population of Kohat and Orakzai while tourism will also get further boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

BeautifulPakistan

@LandofPakistan

Jun 20

Babusar Chillas Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Somehow Tharparkar desert of Sindh Pakistan is changing because of CPEC Thar Engro Coal Power Project. 
New conformable roads brought many new things for development like Schools, Hospitals, Employments etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*موٹر وے سیالکوٹ تا کھاریاں کوٹلی بجاڑ کے قریب موٹر وے کی نشاندہی کی جا رہی ہے*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Tando Adam to Shahdadpur road with beauty of nature. Banana and Date Palm trees and natural lake which was part of Indus river many years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway, M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Beautiful Jalkhad. Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pasni, Balochistan






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Executive Board approved the award of works for improvement and widening of *Chitral – Booni – Mastuj - Shundur Road:*

Package-III: Booni - Shaidas (KM 78+688 to KM 114+833) be awarded to the lowest evaluated bidder M/s Umer Jan & Company their evaluated bid price of Rs.2,546,315,595-

Package-II: Pret - Booni (KM 38+965 to KM 78+688) to the lowest evaluated bidder M/s Umer Jan & Company at their evaluated bid price of Rs.2,829,340,008/-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Babusir top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC Western Route: 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14*
*First Girder Ready For Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
Total 7 Girder Remaining left
 94% work completed 

















Hakla Interchange Bridge On M1 Motorway*

















*Railway Line Bridge Near Hakla Interchange










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Executive Board recommended the “PC-I for construction of Balkasar-Mianwali Road (119 km)” at a cost of Rs 55.726 billion for approval of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4

*M14 Motorway
First Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
2nd Girder Ready For Launch*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sidacca

FuturePAF said:


> Any update with the new budget of completing the Motorway between Sukkur and Hyderabad? It seems a shame that will all the other roads being build, the primary road to the port of Karachi isn’t completed yet. I understand Sindh politics maybe an issue, but what’s the framework for getting the project back on track?


Yes investor conference took place in NHA Hq on June-22, the project will start soon under PPP modality.


Chishty4 said:


> *موٹر وے سیالکوٹ تا کھاریاں کوٹلی بجاڑ کے قریب موٹر وے کی نشاندہی کی جا رہی ہے*​
> 
> View attachment 755540
> View attachment 755541
> View attachment 755542


We have won this project LOI and LOS awarded and work on financial close will start soon under PPP modalities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River, Water canal, Railway track, Kirthar Mountains range and *N-55 Highway *all going together in Peace, 

Jamshoro - Sehwan Sharif road ( N55 ).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View of Gilgit Baltistan
Photo: Gohar Balti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shunting view of KKH near Khunjarab top Upper Hunza







Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Emmanuel Guddu
@emnpk

This was the view after rain when I was traveling to Nagarparkar on 19th June 2021. You can see wet sand and beautiful clean road. Yes this is Tharparkar Desert of Sindh Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*2nd Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
3rd Girder Ready For Launch

Hopefully the work on the bridge will be completed in a month







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government has earmarked Rs23 billion for 17 projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2021-22.

For construction of KKH Phase-II Havelian-Thakot (118.057 KM) part of CPEC, an amount of Rs1.5 billion has been set aside. For the land acquisition of Karachi-Lahore Motorway (Lahore-Abdul Hakeem, Multan-Sukkur, Sukkur Hyderabad motorway, the government has allocated Rs 4.611 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government has earmarked Rs23 billion for 17 projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2021-22.

According to the budgetary documents, the government has allocated Rs5 billion for the construction of Zhob to Kuchlak Road-a part of CPEC Western Corridor, of which the total cost, is estimated at Rs 63 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Executive Board has approved the award of works for construction of 62 Km Lodhran-Multan Highway N-5 Section and construction of two flyovers at railway crossings to M/s NXCC-NCC-MS JV (Joint Venture of M/s Ningxia Communication Construction Co Ltd - Nauman Construction Company Ltd – Muhammad Sajjad (Pvt) Ltd) at Rs 6.886 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*4th Girder Launch On Last Pillers Last Section of Indus river Bridge 
5th Girder Ready For Launch

InshaAllah. All Work on the bridge will be completed before July 31.




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway... M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Motorway M2





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Chishty4

Hazara Motorway M15

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road Safety work at Engro Coal Power plant Road Islamkot Thar, Sindh

📸 © Anu Khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH | Bridge between Gulmit and Shishkat Valley upper Hunza

PC : Taseer Beyg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*M14 Motorway*​
*پل کے صرف دو گاڈر باقی رہ گئے ہیں۔ ایک انشاء اللہ آج رکھا جائے گا۔ اور آخری گاڈر اگلے دو سے تین دن میں رکھا جائے گا۔ *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*پل کے اوپر تمام گارڈز رکھ دیے ہیں۔ انشاء اللہ 31 جولائی سے پہلے پل کے اوپر تمام کام مکمل ہو جائے گا۔*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

INSTALLATION OF BRIDGES EXPANSION JOINTS IN PROGRESS
KHUSHAL GARH TO KOHAT HIGHWAY N-80 PACKAGE III
CPEC LINK INDUS HIGHWAY N-55.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway, Altit Fort & Hunza River all in one frame 💕*

Altit Fort is an ancient fort at Altit town in the Hunza valley in Gilgit Baltistan. It was originally home to the hereditary rulers of the Hunza state who carried the title Mir, although they moved to the somewhat younger Baltit fort nearby three centuries later. 

Altit Fort and in particular the Shikari tower is around 1100 years old, which makes it the oldest monument in the Gilgit Baltistan. The fort has received the #UNESCO Asia Pacific Heritage Award for Cultural #Heritage Conservation in 2011.

Photo by Muhammad Usman Aftab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mango and Banana trees on both side of Tando Adam to Shahdadpur road in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Expressway -Gilgit Road

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon26

ghazi52 said:


> *Karakoram Highway, Altit Fort & Hunza River all in one frame 💕*
> 
> Altit Fort is an ancient fort at Altit town in the Hunza valley in Gilgit Baltistan. It was originally home to the hereditary rulers of the Hunza state who carried the title Mir, although they moved to the somewhat younger Baltit fort nearby three centuries later.
> 
> Altit Fort and in particular the Shikari tower is around 1100 years old, which makes it the oldest monument in the Gilgit Baltistan. The fort has received the #UNESCO Asia Pacific Heritage Award for Cultural #Heritage Conservation in 2011.
> 
> Photo by Muhammad Usman Aftab
> 
> 
> View attachment 760258



If I was a local administrator, I would allocate $1-million for the residents in that area, roughly $20-30k each family to renovate their houses. Additionally, I would improve the streets, install adequate lightings. Just these two investments will increase tourism many fold. The natural wonder is there, just needs a decent beautification campaign and the local administration will recoup the initial investment many folds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Chinasi Road, Muzafarabad, AJK.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Enroute Chamn., Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Maintenance Work: Thermoplastic Road Marking using Roadex Paint at Swat Motorway (M-16) by Eastern Highway Company..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N-50 Highway
DI Khan --Zhob---Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol Hillside Bridge - Another mysterious place to visit at Hingol National Park, Balochistan. (Photo by @haquesaab)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sabzal Road Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*M14 Motorway.
Asphalt work start on remaining part of Indus river

The new deadline to complete the motorway is September. Earlier, the deadline was August 14












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 360 Km Peshawar D.I Khan Motorway worth Rs 276.5 billion to ECNEC for further approval. Meeting also approved Construction of Dir Motorway” worth Rs 38.991 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Malir beach and coastal Highway, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police installs advance speed cameras on Motorway M-5*

Starting from Multan the six lane motorway passes through Jalalpur Pirwala, Ahmedpur East, Rahimyar Khan, Sadiqabad, Ubauro and Pano Aqil before it terminates at Sukkur. This Project costs about 2.89 Billion.

The cameras are functional on many spots of M5 motorway that will track all the movement of Traffic and also keep track of Challan system of overspeeding vehicles

This Whole system is now automated, helping the Challan system across whole highway. It will deduct the Challan recklessly overspeeding car and simply upon breaking traffic rules.

The motorway (M5) was inaugurated on 5 November 2019, consisting of 12 service areas and 11 interchanges.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Amri Bridge on Indus River connecting Armi *N-55* with Qazi Ahmed N5 and saves a lot of travel time. Remember Amri in Dist Jamshoro of Sindh Pakistan is a small town where early Indus Civilization flourished 6,000 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KKH: Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan,
Pic : Hunzukutz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.

Chaman, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buzi Pass, Makran Coastal Highway Hingol National Park, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Murree, Panjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## krash

Falcon26 said:


> If I was a local administrator, I would allocate $1-million for the residents in that area, roughly $20-30k each family to renovate their houses. Additionally, I would improve the streets, install adequate lightings. Just these two investments will increase tourism many fold. The natural wonder is there, just needs a decent beautification campaign and the local administration will recoup the initial investment many folds.



The streets and houses in Karimabad are pretty well kept. Those houses behind the fort also have free public wifi, if I remember correctly. Special emphasis is also given to traditional ways of construction, streets are left cobbled wherever possible, so on and so forth. The Agha Khan foundation has also done great work through out the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view Passu Cones and KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Babu Sar Pass.. Aerial image

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak China Border and KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

owari Pass is a high mountain pass at an elevation of 3.118 m (10,230 ft) above the sea level, located in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. The road over the pass, called N45, is one of the famous hair pinned roads in the world.

The road over the pass links Dir and Chitral, and winds its way through the tribal regions bordering Afghanistan. The road is known among locals as Hell's Road. It was built by the British and is a road where even the slightest error can be fatal. The pass is closed by snow from late November to late May every year. The road is winding, in some places only wide enough for one vehicle, and in many places bordered by a drop of hundreds of meters (many hundreds of feet) unprotected by guardrails. 

Words can’t describe the road and pictures don’t do it justice. It’s a narrow road with plenty of hairpin bends all through the way. It’s an extreme road with many close turns on the road. The road wins up the cliffs of over 10,000 feet. There are plenty of dirt switchbacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gorakh Hill Station situated at an elevation of 5,689 ft in the Kirthar Mountains of Sindh Pakistan. Different opinions given about the history and origin of the hill station. It is said that the medieval Hindu saint, Gorakhnath, had extensively wandered in hills and the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View from Battal Tunnel Exit Hazara Expressway
Courtesy : Bazeed Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

As it rained in Tharparkar Desert of Sindh, people going back to their villages with their cattle who migrated from desert to barrage area due to water shortage .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Nathia Gali, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This Nagin Dancing road will lead you to Gorakh Hill Station of Sindh. 
Situated at an elevation of 5,689 ft, gives it a special climate, with sub-zero temperatures during winter and generally below 20 °C (68 °F) in summer,120 mm of average annual rainfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15
July 12, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Munro Road, DG Khan, Punjab.
Photo: Tariq Hameed Sulemani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

FWO clearing the Recent land slide,
July 30, 2021
.................................................................
𝐓𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐀𝐝𝐯𝐢𝐬𝐨𝐫𝐲 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞 - 𝐋𝐚𝐧𝐝𝐬𝐥𝐢𝐝𝐞𝐬 𝐨𝐧 𝐊𝐊𝐇 𝐚𝐭 𝟗 𝐏𝐌 𝐨𝐧 𝟑𝟏 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟏
All slide locations on KKH have been cleared by FWO (working nonstop for two days) and traffic has been restored.






FWO

@OfficialFWO

𝐂𝐮𝐫𝐫𝐞𝐧𝐭 𝐫𝐨𝐚𝐝 𝐬𝐭𝐚𝐭𝐮𝐬 𝐢𝐬 𝐚𝐬 𝐮𝐧𝐝𝐞𝐫:- - Chillas to Tatta Pani: 𝐓𝐰𝐨 𝐰𝐚𝐲 𝐎𝐩𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐝 - RD 466+500 near Tatta Pani: 𝐎𝐧𝐞 𝐖𝐚𝐲 𝐎𝐩𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐝 - Tatta Pani to Raikot: 𝐓𝐰𝐨 𝐰𝐚𝐲 𝐎𝐩𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐝 except for only one location near Tang Morr

𝐘𝐨𝐮 𝐦𝐚𝐲 𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐨𝐧 𝐊𝐊𝐇 𝐧𝐨𝐰 but please check road status in case of any future rains in coming days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

location of Khesana Mori on Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas highway in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Kharrian Rawalpindi Motorway*

The cost of construction for the 4 lane *Kharrian Rawalpindi Motorway *while having structure of 6 lanes in PC-I has recently been recommended at PKR 88.32 Billion by the NHA- National Highway Authority Executive Board. 
According to the sources, it is recommended for the Central Development Working Party- CDWP’s consideration. However, the Executive Board has instructed that for the project of motorway’s construction the basis of PPP/BOT will be set and the local along with the international investors or bidders would be invited via the RFP- Request for proposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 Peshawar- Islamabad Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah, Pakistani Moterways/highways are world class i must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mall road, Murree, Punjab





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills Islamabad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Good morning , M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar. KPK
GT Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Tando Adam to Shahdadpur road of Sindh .
Mango and Bananas fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Independence Day Parade, M - 15 Motorway police...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat aka the killer mountain, the 9th highest mountain in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Falconless

Time to extend M1 from Peshawar to Uzbekistan via Kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 interchange at Attock, Panjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $235m to upgrade Pakistan’s National Highway 55*

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $235 million loan to upgrade the National Highway 55, locally referred to as N55, in Pakistan that is crucial to regional connectivity and strengthen the government’s operation and maintenance of its national highway network, the Philippines-based lending agency said in a statement on Thursday.

The project will expand the *222-kilometer Shikarpur Rajanpur section of the N55 from two lanes into a four-lane carriageway, *it said

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-8 , 

Hator Mountain Pass
(A small mountain pass along the Mula Pass)
Khuzdar, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*M-8 *Motorway near Karakh , Khuzdar
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> M-15
> 
> View attachment 772184




Very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PUNJAB: 392 km M-5 Motorway (Multan-Sukkur) near Zahir Pir, District Rahim Yar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Panjab
Construction work on Saanghar Bridge Barthi has been completed and it will be open for use from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Main Rashid Minhas Road, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arjunk

When will M-6 be completed


----------



## ghazi52

KPT - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Murree Expressway
> View attachment 774010


 This for sure is not built by Imran Khan....









Rs60m recovered from landowners after land acquisition for Ring Road cancelled


Land of those people not returning money to be auctioned, official says.



www.dawn.com




Land worth Rs380 million had been acquired for the Ring Road project, however, following reports of corruption in the project, land acquisition was cancelled.


----------



## Falconless

ghazi52 said:


> Lahore
> 
> View attachment 771005


This is r/urbanhell material.


----------



## ghazi52

A Dust-Devil in Quetta






It's a frequent phenomenon in summer. Some can reach beyond 5,000 ft AGL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakorum Highway, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran performs groundbreaking of Sialkot-Kharian motorway project*

Previous rulers bought flats in London from commissions illegally earned from road construction projects, says PM Imran

Web Desk
Sep 02, 2021








PM Imran Khan unveils plaque for ground breaking of Sialkot-Kharian Motorway. Photo: PID


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan Thursday performed the groundbreaking of the Sialkot-Kharian motorway project.

Addressing the groundbreaking ceremony, PM Imran Khan said that he would ensure the Sialkot-Kharian motorway is built through public-private partnership, adding that this would ensure the public development fund is saved so that it can be spent on education and health.

"At the time of Eid, 2.7mn cars travelled on the Swat motorway," shared the prime minister. "Imagine the benefit that would have brought [to local industries]. And whenever traffic [of vehicles increases on such projects] then private investment flows in."


Taking a dig at the PML-N leadership, the prime minister said that previous rulers bought flats in London from commissions illegally earned from road construction projects.

Pakistan needed to generate wealth to pay off its loans, adding that it was a must for the country to increase industrialization, he added.

The premier told Fawad Chaudhry that he should highlight that "we are building three times more roads than the previous government".

"And we are building them at low cost as well," he said. "Because commission from these roads is not being used to buy flats in London."

Speaking to the stakeholders present at the ceremony, the prime minister urged them to tell him personally whenever they face hurdles in construction and other projects.

"Our first priority is to ensure ease of doing business," he explained.

PM Imran Khan said Pakistan had a large youth population which it should use to its advantage. "We can convert our huge population into an advantage for us as well," he said. "Only if we work smartly."

If the northern areas of Gilgit-Baltistan were connected with other areas, it would boost tourism to unprecedented levels in Pakistan, he added.

"More tourists in the country would mean more inflow of dollars into Pakistan," he said. "This, in turn, would improve the exchange rate."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Osman Devlat

@ghazi52 First of all, well done you are putting a lot of effort over here, you should have a domain of your own ghazi52.tv or something like, that good job documenting all of this, so that when we return back to this thread for nostalgic vibes after CPEC is completed to see how much infrastructure has been made in the time period.
Good Job Lad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fasaliqbal

Surya 1 said:


> Very beautiful.



Funny thing is I was watching the update on Youtube regarding the Mumbai-Dehli Expressway, in the comments section there was so much trash talking about Pakistan, Its unbelievable.

Generally you guys have a far too low an opinion about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan




Credits: Qammer Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot forever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434094393754112002
South Waziristan developing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Neurath

Peshawar - D.I Khan Motorway Infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad during rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Bugti Road, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Wearing Course is in progress for package III of Battara Sir Qilla Puran road District Buner, KPK provincial highway S10A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sui Dera Bugti Road, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tabela,* North East of Zhob, along N-50 highway ( Zhob - DI Khan )
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*P3A Approves Bid Documents for 6-Lane Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway*

The Board of the P3A approved the Bid Documents of the landmark Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project that was proposed to be constructed on a Public-Private Partnership (PPP) basis for an approved construction cost of approximately Rs. 191 billion ($1.23 billion). 

The Commercial Feasibility Study and the revised Transaction Structure of the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (the project) had been approved by the Board of the P3A.

Following the board’s approval of the Bid Documents, the project will be floated in the market, and bidders will be given adequate time to prepare their proposals.

The board also approved the Public Private Partnership Working Party (P3WP) Regulations, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


> *P3A Approves Bid Documents for 6-Lane Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway*
> 
> The Board of the P3A approved the Bid Documents of the landmark Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project that was proposed to be constructed on a Public-Private Partnership (PPP) basis for an approved construction cost of approximately Rs. 191 billion ($1.23 billion).
> 
> The Commercial Feasibility Study and the revised Transaction Structure of the Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (the project) had been approved by the Board of the P3A.
> 
> Following the board’s approval of the Bid Documents, the project will be floated in the market, and bidders will be given adequate time to prepare their proposals.
> 
> The board also approved the Public Private Partnership Working Party (P3WP) Regulations, 2021




with Sukkhar Hyderabad motorways, Pakistan peshawar to karachi will be complete. now to create 

1) Havelian to khunjarab motorway 
2) quetta to karachi motor way
3) gawadar to khuzdar M8 completion and 
4) then quetta to peshawar motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K_Bin_W

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad
> 
> 
> View attachment 778982



Islamabad is really beautiful compared to Karachi.. I landed at Karachi airport took a cab/uber to defense Phase 7. OMG Karachi is an over crowded disaster, dirt every where no concept of "no littering" traffic out of control, noise pollution out of control.

I think in 2020 Islamabad was rated the 2nd most beautiful capital of the world... Hope they don't turn Islamabad into Karachi... I had dinner at Monal restaurant one of the best lamb chops and city view ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Westren Route: Installation of Traffic Signboards in progress at Rehmani Khel to Kot Belian
(D I Khan Motorway Package 2A) by Eastern Highway Company. -

It will be open for traffic in Oct 2021 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Pass or Babusar Top is a mountain pass at the north of Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa connecting it with Chilas, Gilgit Baltistan on the Karakoram Highway. 

It is the highest point in the Babusar Valley.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Coca-Cola Pakistan and has partnered with Capital Development Authority (CDA) and TeamUp / National Incubation Center (NIC) to work towards creating a World Without Waste.
This mega-project involves locally introducing the concept of re-carpeting national roads with plastic waste.

For now, a 1-km road in the Islamabad Capital will be modelled under the concept. This partnership was finalized on Tuesday in an MOU signing ceremony held at the TeamUp / NIC offices in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

N-50 Highway







DI Khan to Zhob, through Sulaiman Mountain Range.
Balochistan / KPK Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balasar top, Swat KPK 
Picture : Khawaja Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Khuzdar-Kuchlak Section of National Highway (N-25) Balochistan.*

National Highway Authority (NHA) is launching the dualization work of Khuzdar-Kuchlak Section of National Highway (N-25).

“Alhamdulillah another milestone achieved. One of the most needed and important roads in Balochistan,” Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal Khan

NHA, Ministry of Communications, has invited e-bidding for the project and is providing an online platform to carry out procurement activities and to ensure efficiency, transparency and accountability in the process. The eligible contractors are taking part in the bidding, which will be closed on September 27.

Earlier in May, Central Development Working Party Meeting (CDWP) had approved 15 projects including ‘Dualization of Khuzdar Kuchlak’ section of N-25 with a length of 330.52 km. The project will cost Rs. 81,582,219 million.

People from different walks of life in Balochistan hailed the “most needed” connectivity project that would usher in a new era of development in the province.

Since the launch of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in 2015, the Government of Pakistan has given special attention to the development of the historically neglected province of Balochistan. Several joint projects under CPEC and the Government of Pakistan’s own initiatives in the province are overcoming the socio-economic problems of the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

*Coca-Cola kicks off Pakistan’s first plastic road project*












Coca-Cola Pakistan and Afghanistan have partnered with Capital Development Authority and TeamUp / National Incubation Center (NIC) to work towards creating a World Without Waste.




This mega-project involves locally introducing the concept of re-carpeting national roads with plastic waste. For now, a one-kilometer road in the Islamabad Capital Territory will be modeled as a proof-of-concept.

This partnership was finalized on 21st September 2021 in an MOU signing ceremony held at the TeamUp / NIC offices in Islamabad. In attendance were environmental experts and government officials who discussed and debated the project in a panel discussion that followed the signing. 

Fahad Ashraf, VP and General Manager of Coca-Cola Pakistan-Afghanistan said, “This idea provides a breakthrough solution to bring back plastic waste into the productive economy. And we also want to focus on building a community around the idea and the innovation itself. For any concept to be applied and adopted, the people must first believe in it, and it needs to make social and commercial sense.”


This is where TeamUp and NIC come in. Working towards expanding the idea nationwide via hackathons, conferences, white papers, policy changes, and a coalition of partners, TeamUp/NIC hope to make this a success. Parvez Abbasi and Zouhair Khaliq representing the strategic leadership of the TeamUp/NIC added, “When Coca-Cola came to us with the willingness to be part of the solution, we were keen to lead this because most of the startups and projects here are guided by the Sustainable Development Goals.”




This project by Coca-Cola Pakistan has adopted the process of sustainable innovation whereby the scale is large — almost 8 tonnes of recycled plastic is used only to re-carpet a one kilometre patch of road. The technology, the research, and its application are Pakistani. Furthermore, this project allows the use of recycled PET waste to be part of a circular plastic economy and have a considerably positive impact on the environment. The roads re-carpeted with plastic last almost twice as long and are 51 percent stronger. 


At the launch event of Plastic Road Pilot Re-Carpeting, a technical paper revealed the secondary research and global best practices, which will be adapted locally in the Pakistani context and invites anyone to adopt plastic waste in strengthening road structures anywhere. Once adopted widely, this initiative is expected to save the government valuable taxpayer money in repairs cost. 




Whereas this new technology is practiced globally in countries across the world and even in South Asia, this is the first time Pakistan is adopting it under a public-private partnership.

Chairman Capital Development Authority (CDA) Amer Ali Ahmed, an instrumental partner in making the project a reality. “We believe in a clean and green Pakistan, but we also believe in working with each other to create results expansively,” he said. Mr. Rana Shakeel Asghar, Member Finance & Environment Capital Development Authority was the Chief Guest at the event.

The technical paper can be found here: https://bit.ly/TechnicalProposalPlasticRoadProject  









Coca-Cola kicks off Pakistan’s first plastic road project


Coca-Cola Pakistan and Afghanistan have partnered with Capital Development Authority and TeamUp / National Incubation Center (NIC) to work towards creating a




nation.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway .... M-11 *

Motorway Police started soft patrolling on 91 Km Lahore Sialkot Motorway SLM * M-11*. Motorway Police is serving 4312 km CPEC road network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The under-construction Awaran to Bela road federal funded project. 

This road part of the south Balochistan package.. which connect South Balochistan with Karachi and other parts of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-1 to M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Margalla Hills...

Location: Islamabad,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814831572529003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814831572529003


Islamabad?


----------



## ghazi52

FuturePAF said:


> Islamabad?




Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

To Kalam ,Swat valley.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Hoto Valley, Skardu .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mango trees and Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas Highway, Sindh...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View of Passu Cones GB



.



Visionaryworld20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Today marks the deaths of 25 Chinese builders who sacrificed their lives on-site in GB, Pakistan on October 10, 1976, in the construction of the China Pakistan Friendship Highway, also called the Karakorum Highway. Salute to those heroes! The Karakorum highway spirit will be carried on & on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road Marking work in progress at Ratto Dero- Gwadar Motorway M-8 and RCD Highway N-25 Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road, 
Kachura, Skardu, Gilgit Baldistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NHA announced Tender for Motorway Police Fine Collection Units on 6 Beats 292 Km Hakla – D.I. Khan Motorway M14
– CPEC Western

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC East-West Corridor
Road Safety Work Qila Saifullah to Loralai Highway *N70*.
It links Baluchistan with Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic Safety Work (Thermoplastic Road Marking using Roadex Paint and E-LITE P21 Plastic Cateyes) in progress at Naltar-Gilgit Road

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bossman

FuturePAF said:


> Islamabad?


No LA


----------



## ghazi52

73 km long Rakhni-Baiker road project on 22 October 2021. Once completed this important road will greatly improve connectivity in the area and commute for locals.
FWO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tiger Peak Jalkhad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit, Gojal Hunza.. GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thole Nagar, Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Main service area building at both bounds on 81 Km Swat Motorway phase-I at km 42 is in progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 787138


Definitely a great place for car companies to film advertisements for their newest cars.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Site ...: Qila Saifullah-Loralayi Highway, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On 2 November, One Network signed an agreement with Mastercard in the presence of DG FWO at the Pakistan Pavilion at Dubai Expo 2020.

This collaboration aims to integrate the smartphone app of One Network with the digital payments infrastructure of Mastercard. Motorway users will now be able to use this app to recharge their M-Tag account at any time using any debit or credit card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Preparations to open M-14 Hikla - D.I Khan Motorway for the public are completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The National Highway and Motorway Police (NHMP) has initiated a campaign against automobiles that have unauthorized number plates.
Vehicles carrying unauthorized number plates will not be allowed to travel on the motorway, according to an official update.

The initiative also aims to stop unauthorized automobiles' registration statuses from being masked. Cosmetic number plates make it difficult to identify such vehicles, whereas approved number plates allow authorities to trace suspicious vehicles and take action against their owners.

This decision was made to encourage the usage of number plates that are standardized, while also allowing authorities to assure motorway safety and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thandiani, Abbottabad . KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Bridge, Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu Giligt Road Inauguration*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An interior view of Manora Island Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Warning messages to be displayed at Variable Message Signs (VMS) to alert the commuters to slow down the over speeding vehicle at Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5), a smart motorway based on Intelligent Transportation System (ITS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thermoplastic Convex (Vibration) Marking using Roadex Paint at Hazara Motorway (M-15) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view 167 Km Jhuglot Skardu Road (JSR ) Sahra e Baltistan completed .
It was started in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-5
View of 392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lane marking of 610 km Quetta Taftan Iran Border Highway N-40 near Nukundi..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Autumn Is A Second Spring When Every Leaf Is A Flower













Bahrain road, Asharay Matta Swat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan laid the foundation stone for construction of two lane road from Lillah to Jhelum. 

The construction of this road will connect the areas of Chakwal, Khushab, Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat and Mirpur and will help in promoting tourism as well as increase employment opportunities and economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH nowadays.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15 .. Hazara Motorway





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The junction point of the two most scenic highways of the world. 
The road on the right side goes towards Skardu Strategic Highway S-1
while left Silk Route Karakarum Highway N-35 goes towards Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

𝐆𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐧 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲𝐬 𝐈𝐧𝐢𝐭𝐢𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐯𝐞

In line with Government’s vision to promote electric vehicles in the country, FWO signed an MoU today with Dewan Motors to install the first EV charging stations on M-2 at Bhera Main Service Areas (North & South).

These charging stations will facilitate the easy movement of EV owners between Lahore and Islamabad. FWO intends to extend the EV charging facility to other Service Areas of M-2 and also on Swat Expressway and Lahore Sialkot Motorway, shortly..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The ECNEC approved Sialkot (Sambrial)–Kharian Motorway project of Rs42.382 billion submitted by the Ministry of Communication, along with directions to the NHA to present progress on development of business model to the ECC.

The project envisages construction of 69km long, 4-lane wide Sambrial-Kharian Motorway with structures to be constructed for six lanes.

Forum especially lauded the efforts of the Planning Commission and the Ministry of Communication for finalising this project on the PPP basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*N-25 Karachi - Quetta Highway ..*
By hunzukurz_kahn..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab National Park, Pakistan-China Border, Gilgit Baltistan.
October-2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

25th Raising Day of Motorway Police
26 Nov 1997 Opening day of First Motorway 367 Km Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Malek Khel road at Tehsil Razmak , North Waziristan, KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: ... M-14*

122 billion rupees, 285 Kilometres long Hakla-D.I. Khan Motorway project will be completed by the end of the year and will boost employment in less-developed areas of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

32 Km approached road for Layyah Indus River Bridge tender issued to SUCCESSFUL BIDDER M/s KNK JV,
Construction of Four Lane Bridge across river Indus
linking Layyah with Taunsa including Two Lane
Approach Roads and River Trainings Works, Package 2
i) Layyah side Appraoch Roads (KM 0+000 to KM 08+233)
ii) Taunsa side Approach Roads (KM 09+983 to KM 24+556)
Total Road: 24.556 Km
TENDER VALUE Rs. 3,833,878,624/-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*CDA awards contract of Islamabad’s 10th Avenue to NLC*

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) on Monday (November 29) awarded the contract to the National Logistics Cell (NLC) for the construction of 10th Avenue, according to news sources.
According to a CDA official, the contract will be awarded to NLC after codal formalities were completed.

The CDA conducted a competition between Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) and NLC, with the latter winning the contract for submitting the lowest bid of PKR 10.2 billion.

While sharing the details, the CDA official disclosed that the 10th Avenue will be developed in two phases. In the first phase, a five-kilometre road will be constructed from I.J. Principal Road/Katarian Bridge to Srinagar Highway – near the edge of G-9 and starting point of G-10. The construction work is expected to be completed in 21 months.

The second phase will be constructed from Srinagar Highway to Margalla Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpurkhas to Sanghar road beautified with Wheat crop.
Yes this is Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*All Vehicles on Motorways Should Have an M-Tag by December 7th......: Lahore High Court*

Inspector General of National Highways and Motorways Police Inam Ghani has given special instructions to the officers to implement the court order regarding M-tag in all cases. The engines of the vehicles should be mechanically fit and maintained in a timely manner.

On Friday, the Lahore High court ruled that all vehicles traveling on the motorways must be M-tagged by December 7th to prevent any inconvenience, particularly during smog. The ruling also applies to other motorways converging on the M-2 Ravi Toll Plaza.

On the instructions of Inspector General Inam Ghani, an awareness campaign has also been launched in this regard where the Motorway Police is raising awareness among the commuters through effective briefings at Toll plazas, NHMP social media, and on NHMP FM-95 radio...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hiklahu-DI Khan Motorway ( M-14)* has been linked with Islamabad Peshawar Motorway.
Now only three km from Islamabad Peshavar Motorway Toll Plaza, you can go direct to CPEC West Route M Chaudha Hikla Islamabad Motorway.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2991252187801415

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

10th Avenue, Islamabad...

Today ground breaking Ceremony held at Islamabad.
10th Avenue will be completed in 2 phases in 21 Months.





© Tauqeer Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydaspes' Lightbox*

Gwadar--Pishukan Road (Along West Bay), Balochistan

Ankar Kaur (stream)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Mansehra-Naran–Jalkhad Road: NHA board recommends revised PC-1 to CDWP*

Tahir Amin
05 Dec 2021








*ISLAMABAD: *The National Highways Authority (NHA) Executive Board has recommended the revised PC-1 of “Mansehra-Naran–Jalkhad Road” (N-15) to the Central Development Working Party (CDWP)/Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) with a revised cost of Rs5.57 billion, which is 45.8 percent over and above the original PC-1 cost of Rs3.82 billion.

This has been revealed in official documents available with _Business Recorder_.

The board meeting held with Capt Muhammad Khurram Agha (retired), chairman, NHA in the chair where an 8-point agenda was discussed.

The board deliberated upon the revised PC-I for rehabilitation and improvement of Mansehra–Naran–Jalkhad (MNJ) section, (N-15) having length of 163km.

The NHA Executive Board recommended the revised PC-I of “Mansehra-Naran–Jalkhad Road” (N-15) to CDWP/ECNEC with revised cost of Rs5.57 billion, which is 45.8 percent over and above from original PC-I cost of Rs3.820 billion.

The NHA Executive Board has recommended the revised PC-I for dualisation and improvement of Pindigheb-Jand-Kohat Road at a cost of Rs21.452 billion to the CDWP.

The official documents revealed that the meeting deliberated upon the revised PC-I for dualisation and improvement of Pindigheb-Kohat Road (N-80) with a length 80km.
The board recommended the revised PC-I of the project at a cost of Rs21.452 billion to the CDWP.

The board discussed the revised PC-I for dualisation and improvement of Indus Highway (Sarai Gambila-Kohat), (N-55) having a length of 128km.

The NHA Executive Board approved the revised PC-I for dualisation and improvement of Indus Highway (N-55) from Sarai Gambila to Kohat at a cost of Rs33.774 billion.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-Tag is now mandatory on motorways.

#NHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu Giligt Road Inauguration*
Skardu Hunza Trip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thal Mir Ali under construction Road Waziristan , KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Made First Road With Plastic Waste Great initiative Ataturk Avenue, Islamabad. 






The study revealed that Pakistan generates over 30 million tonnes of solid waste annually, of which over 10% is plastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of 285 km long DI Khan to Islamabad motorway completed, inauguration announced on 13 December, 2021......
CPEC is a guarantee plan not only for Pakistan but also for the development of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of 230-Km Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway, *M-3

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Govt has completed 31 KM long Phase-1 of Mianwali Khushab Sargodha Road’s dualisation Project at a cost of Rs. 4.78 Billion .
Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated this project today!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway* is a 1300km long highway, a mammoth project which is often regarded as the 8th wonder of the world. It is also the emblem of Pakistan China friendship, also known as ‘Friendship Highway’. 

The herculean task has witnessed numerous sacrifices so much so that famous proverb ‘A life lost every km of the road’ came into being. The documentary film “Where Men and Mountains Meet” showcases the construction and completion of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas highway surrounded with nature like banana and mango trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Hussainee Suspension Bridge... GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=444460717188488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sakardu Gilgit Travelling time is reduced from 6 to 3 hours.
Beautiful view 167 Km Jaglot Skardu Road (JSR ) Shahra- e- Baltistan completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police deployment underway on 292 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14 CPEC Western Route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi would be completed by 31st December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Improvement and dualization of Pindigheb Jand Kohat road....
P1.....: Pindigheb to Khushalgarh .....34km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=430600478720013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Get the M-Tag free before 31st December 2021.

- No vehicle is allowed on Lahore Islamabad Motorway without M-Tag.
- Unregistered vehicles are now banned on Motorway.
- Car Registration Documents are not needed to get the M-Tag,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Remodeling of Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi completed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View Of Gallyat .. Nathiagali

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route:
D I Khan Zhob Highway N-50 under lane marking....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*M-6 Motorway*

The meeting of *ECNEC*, chaired by Finance and Revenue Adviser Shaukat Tarin, gave the nod to the revised project for the construction of *Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway* on a build-operate-transfer (BOT) contract at a cost of Rs191.5 billion, according to the finance ministry.
The project will be executed by the National Highway Authority (NHA) and envisages the construction of 306lm long, six– lane wide motorway between Hyderabad and Sukkur.

The NHA has received two bids from local parties in its third attempt to award the project after Chinese companies decided to stay away from the bidding process.

In April this year, the Public Private Partnership Authority (PPPA) board had approved the provision of Rs92 billion from the budget and through toll charges to make the Hyderabad-Sukkur motorway project financially viable and attractive for private parties,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road safety work in final stage Zhob to D.I Khan Highway N-50 by MKB near Mughal Kot ...
© Munwar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Dir Expressway and Peshawar DI Khan Motorway under Public Private Partnership approved.*

Dir Expressway will be built at a cost of Rs 33.5 billion.

This 30 km long expressway will be constructed from Chakdara to Rabat.

The construction of this highway will reduce the distance of 27 kilometers.

Two tunnels and three interchanges will be built on this four-lane expressway.
360 km long Peshawar DI Khan Motorway will be built at a cost of Rs 243 billion.

19 interchanges and two tunnels will be built on this 6 lens motorway.

Both mega projects have already been approved from Eknac.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Snow falling view of IMDC Murree Expressway .Motorway police officer is serving for smooth traffic..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Aerial view of Gojal Valley with view of Passu cones & Gulmit bridge The Cathedral Range, also known as the “Passu Cones” are one of the most striking landmarks on the Karakoram Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

First phase for the construction of *4 lanes Kuchlak to the Khuzdar Expressway sectio*n of the Quetta Karachi highway will be start in Jan 2022.

Chief Minister Said in his tweet on Wednesday that the Construction of highways will reduce traffic accidents.

He said that two sections of the highway are at the feasibility stage.

An official claimed that the construction work on the dualization of 796 km long *Chaman-Quetta-Karachi-Highway* would be initiated from next month aimed at providing best road infrastructure in the province.

He said due to the efforts of the Balochistan government, in the current financial year, the federal government has allocated Rs81.582 billion in the first phase for the construction of Kuchlak to the Khuzdar section of the *Quetta-Karachi highway.*

The tender has been also issued for the second section of the two-lane highway while the remaining two sections of the main highway are in the feasibility phase, he added.

The project includes the construction of an additional carriageway and rehabilitation of the existing road to make it a four-lane divided carriageway. The Quetta-Karachi national highway would be constructed on a public-private partnership basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zhob DI Khan Highway section Dara Zinda to Mughal Kot, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH is the dream project of the nation, achieved through sacrifices rendered by 813 Pakistanis embracing martyrdom during the manifestation phase.

These martyrs include 567 military & 246 civilians. 982 Pakistanis also suffered major injuries during the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Wearing Course at Provincial Highway S-7, Sadda - Parachinar road ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
The excavation of Traffic tunnel, a part of National Highway (N-15), has been completed. *
N-15
The inlet and outlet sections break through with each other and the design length of 411m has been achieved.

The National Highway (N-15) which connects Gilgit Baltistan through Naran Valley will be inundated in the reservoir. About 5km long National Highway is under construction at a higher elevation which has a traffic tunnel of 411m length. The excavation of road, retaining walls, and culverts are in progress.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of cableway bridge on Sindh river near Right Bank Preference Road Four,, near Sheng Nala completed, heavy machinery will be transferred from left to Right Bank and construction activities will be further accelerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*"Multan to Lodhran" road's Upgradation project Details:*

Length: 62 Km 
Cost: ~12 Billion Rs 
Completion time: 2 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Applicable toll tax after inauguration. D.I. Khan Islamabad Motorway M-14..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The construction work on the dualization of 796 km long Chaman-Quetta-Karachi-Highway would be initiated from next month aimed to provide best communication facilities, an official of the Balochistan government said.

He said due to the efforts of the Balochistan government, in the current financial year, the Federal government has allocated Rs 81.582 billion in the first phase for the construction of Kuchlak to the Khuzdar section of the Quetta-Karachi highway.

The tender has been also issued for the second section of the two-lane highway while the remaining two sections of the main highway are in the feasibility phase, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=430177598812059

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route.
M-14 Motorway from Hakla, Islamabad yo DI Khan is nearing completion. The four-lane Motorway and toll plaza were completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Thall to Mir Ali Road project, North Waziristan, KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route 292 DI Khan Hakla Islamabad Motorway M-14 is opened for traffic
D I Khan Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 7 hours to 3 hours.

Quetta Islamabad Travelling time is reduced from 18 hours to 12 hours after completion of M-14/N-50
It will be reduced more only 8 hours after completion of 4 lanes D I Khan Zhob Quetta Highway which is under construction.

The following 12 districts from three provinces traffic will be directly used this route
Attock , Mianwali ,Bhakkar, Layyah (Punjab) Dera Ismaeel Khan, Tank , Lucky Marwat,Bannu, Karak and Kohat Waziristan(KPK) Zhob, Qila saifullah Quetta Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"ManiKhwa"

N-50
DI Khan--Zhob Road 
















"Salyaza"

N-50
DI Khan--Zhob Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rehabilitation & Improvement of Balkassar- Minawali Highway..

N-130.It is divided into three Packages. Tender issued to following companies.

P-1 M/s SKB
P-2 M/s SKB
P-3 M/S Al Mahreen-JV M/s Hasas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐓𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐀𝐝𝐯𝐢𝐬𝐨𝐫𝐲 - 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞 𝐨𝐟 𝐀𝐯𝐚𝐥𝐚𝐧𝐜𝐡𝐞 𝐨𝐧 𝐊𝐊𝐇 𝐚𝐬 𝐨𝐟 𝟏𝟏 𝐉𝐚𝐧𝐮𝐚𝐫𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟐 𝐚𝐭 𝟏𝟓𝟎𝟎 𝐡𝐨𝐮𝐫𝐬 KKH, ahead of Sost is two-way blocked due to a huge avalanche and efforts are being done to clear it soon, In Sha Allah. 











FWO

@OfficialFWO
Information will be updated as it is cleared. Commuters are requested to check the latest information on KKH, before travelling For Information please contact on the following number: - 𝐊𝐊𝐇: 099 8405067

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Land slide KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 80 Km JhalJhao - Bela road near lakh top link Awaran District, Balochistan with RCD Highway N-25 Karachi.

Photo Credit: Saeed Anwar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Pass (Kotal), Circa 1930.






Kohat Pass is a mountain pass in the North-West Frontier Province (Now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa) of Pakistan, between the cities of Kohat and Peshawar.


An Aerial View Of Kohat Pass And Watch Tower Taken By Royal Air Force, Circa 1930.








Kohat Pass Is A Mountain Pass In The NWF Province (Now Kpk) Of Pakistan, Between The Cities Of Kohat And Peshawar. The Pass Traverses The Khigana Mountains, Which Stretch From The Federally Administered Tribal Areas Towards Attock.

British Authorities In Peshawar Commenced Construction Of The Kohat Pass Road In 1849 And Completed It By 1850 Despite Violent Opposition From Local Tribes The Pass Was Closed Temporarily In 1853 After A Quarrel Arose Among Nearby Tribes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"DhanaSar"

N-50
DI Khan--Zhob Road 








District Sherani, Balochistan province & KPK province border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 Lahore Islamabad Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Shispare peak and Batura Glacier above 7000m+ . 
Gojal Valley, Upper Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hini, Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

FWO

@OfficialFWO
𝐓𝐫𝐚𝐯𝐞𝐥 𝐀𝐝𝐯𝐢𝐬𝐨𝐫𝐲 - 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞 𝐊𝐊𝐇 , 𝐋𝐚𝐧𝐝𝐬𝐥𝐢𝐝𝐞 𝐍𝐞𝐚𝐫 𝐇𝐚𝐬𝐬𝐚𝐧𝐚𝐛𝐚𝐝 𝐚𝐬 𝐨𝐟 𝟏𝟒 𝐉𝐚𝐧 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟐, 𝟏𝟏𝟏𝟓𝐡𝐨𝐮𝐫𝐬 KKH , near Ganish Bridge was blocked today due to landslide at 0915 hours. FWO teams were immediately mobilized at site







Alhamdulillah, the road is now open for two way traffic. Commuters are requested to check the latest information on KKH, before travelling For information call on the following numbers: 

𝐊𝐊𝐇 : 099 8405067

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
The NHA Executive Board approved the award of works for construction of Gilgit - Shandoor road 216 KM, Package-2 & 3..
*
a. Package-2. Km 70+000 to Km 140+000 to M/s NXCC-RADC JV (being lowest bidder) at their evaluated bid price of Rs.9,119,086,889/- (Pak. Rupees nine billion, one hundred nineteen million, eighty-six thousand, eight hundred eighty-nine only)

b. Package-3. KM 140+000 to KM 216+376 to M/s NLC Engineers-RA-DC JV (being lowest bidder) at their evaluated bid price of Rs.15,053,870,954/- (Pak. Rupees fifteen billion, fifty-three million, eight hundred seventy thousand, nine hundred fifty-four only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

great view of Passu Glacier from Passu village . . . . 
Photography..... My Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway , KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Snake in mountains 
Fort Munroe just 3 hour drive from Multan |182 km| and Layyah |245 km|
Totally different terrain and cold weather, 
what else do you need being in South Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Draft agreement for next 80 Km 4 lanes Swat Motorway Phase-II construction approved: *

CM wants EOI for Dir Project floated It was informed that the 80 Km-long Swat Motorway Phase II Project would be constructed from #Chakdara Interchange to #Madyan Fatehpur Interchange. Initially, this Motorway would have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future.

The corridor would have a total of 9 interchanges including Chakdara interchange, Shomozai interchange,
Barikot interchange, Mingora interchange, Kanju interchange, Malam Jabba-University of Swat interchange, Sher Palam interchange, Matta-Khwaza Khela interchange and Madyan-Fatehpur interchange.

The construction of four rest areas was also part of the project. land acquisition process would be completed in all aspects within the stipulated timelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Youth getting ice climbing training as part of Karakorum Winterlude Season-4 being held in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

ghazi52 said:


> Youth getting ice climbing training as part of Karakorum Winterlude Season-4 being held in Hunza
> 
> 
> View attachment 809418


Thats dangerous, one little slip and you are dead...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> Youth getting ice climbing training as part of Karakorum Winterlude Season-4 being held in Hunza
> 
> 
> View attachment 809418


And who exactly is supervising this? A professional company or the local chacha? Because if it's the latter, it may not end well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, cleared by FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514393593270498

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Night view of 9th Avenue, Islamabad








Shamsher Niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park- Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Kundmalir- Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Bleek said:


> And who exactly is supervising this? A professional company or the local chacha? Because if it's the latter, it may not end well


The local chacha there takes 'professionals' up 8000ers every year. Not even kidding.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Road to China, Attabad lake, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mudas777

ghazi52 said:


> KKH, cleared by FWO
> 
> View attachment 809562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 809563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 809564




We should be doing tree plantation at the same time while building these roads in the mountainous areas. Tree's will help against the land slides and the soil erosion. One see's all these barren brown mountains and wonder how much it will cost even to have few lines of trees to protect the roads against the land slides. 
Other thing is very noticeable is the absence of foot paths. In the country sides absence of foot paths is understandable but in the settled areas you notice people are walking on the roads. Planning for the future is not one of our strong point.


----------



## ghazi52

Mianwali Road, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CDWP approved 117 Km Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway Rs 108.5 billion.*

The proposed motorway traverses parallel to the N-5, passing the populous areas of Jhelum, Mangla, Dina, Sohawa, Gujar Khan, Mandra and finally terminating near Rawat at T-Chowk (Junction of Islamabad Expressway with N-5).
It will include an Intelligent Transport System (ITS) for safer and more efficient use of the road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The NHA Executive Board recommended the PC-I for *“Construction of Bhong Interchange on Sukkur – Multan Motorway*
(M-5) at its Intersection with Bhong – Sadiqabad Road (KM 520+130)” at a cost of Rs.1.26 Billion for approval of CDWP/ECNEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-9




M-9

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Glare Shields manufactured and installed by Eastern Highway Company at Motorway (M-4) Gojra - Faisalabad Section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC approves 535 Km 4 lanes 4 provincial highways Rs129.9bln road improvement programme for Punjab....

CPEC East West corridor link 204-kilometre 4 lanes connecting GT Road(N-5) Chichawatni, Rajana with Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3), Pirmahal Shorkot link Faisalabad Multan Motorway (M-4) link Chowk Azam, Layyah and Taunsa Indus Highway N-55.

150km 4 lanes Depalpur-Pakpattan-Vehari road...

107km 4 lanes Pansera Motorway Interchange M-4 Jhang bypass-Shorkot road..

75km 4 lanes Hasilpur-Bahawalnagar road....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

146 Km section of Ratdero Gwadar Motorway M-8 Awaran Hoshab Road Project Under Construction ..






The under-construction Hoshab-Awaran road, a federal-funded project, connects southern Balochistan with Karachi and other parts of the country. The vital infrastructure project truly brings prosperity, progress & peace to Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Road Junction - westward for the border at Kila Safed, Balochistan in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kharian-Pindi Motorway is a project to be built under a public-private partnership. This PKR 96 billion project will complete in 30 months...

ECNEC gave final approval to this Kharian-Pindi motorway. Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar informed in a tweet on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Boni. Upper Chitral, KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489525763498029063

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 
Chukri near Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view with banana fields around Zahoor Shakh.
*Bukera Shaikh Bhirkio road , Sindh..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-25
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Completion of an auxiliary road of the Dasu Hydropower Project. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Official approval of the Elevated Expressway Project on the special instructions of Chief Minister Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar.
Approval to allocate Rs 60 billion for the project. Elevated Expressway Projectman will be built from Blue Ward Gilberg to Motorway M2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samar111

Pakistani motorways look really good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489525763498029063

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Highway  M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 over River Jhelum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work continues on various sections of Chitral - Shandoor Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

NHA approved Award contract work of 05 Package MM Road for Improvement and Rehabilitation of Mianwali – Muzaffargarh (N-135) Roads”...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Fort Munroe, a hill station in Dera Ghazi Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

//////////////
Beautiful view of Hazara Motorway
Pic credit : Ansi
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-8 Turbat, Balochistan...






Hydaspes' Lightbox​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

GB.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...
Juglote Skardu Road (JSR) is blocked at Malupa due to landslide.
The clearance work has been started mobilizing heavy machinery.

Travellers and tourists are advised to dial helpline: 1422 or 05811930055 prior to start your travel on Juglote Skardu Road from Skardu or Gilgit...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-4 Aerial view , (Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad -Multan )...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Indus Highway.......




.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........





.






Section of Old GT Road, constructed by Sher Shah Suri.
Taxila, Punjab
Pic : Lubna Javad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

ghazi52 said:


> ...........
> View attachment 819949
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 819950
> 
> 
> Section of Old GT Road, constructed by Sher Shah Suri.
> Taxila, Punjab
> Pic : Lubna Javad



The Grand Trunk Road was one of Sher Shah Suri's three epic achievements (it went all the way to Chittagong, Bangladesh).






The other two were:

a) Introduction of standardized currency i.e. the Rupiyah (Silver coin), Mohur (Gold coin), Paisa (copper coin) etc., and,
b) Introduction of the Postal system (activated by horse-riders/ghor-sawars in between stations carrying mail-bags

Amazing the postal bit was all done in the mid-1500s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view... 
M-15 Hazara Highway...........





..
Tunnels area..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clearing KKH is in progress...













.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...







Kot Diji Road, Sindh............

................................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad and Rawalpindi divide...................







..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............




..

KKH
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........
M-15





..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

....
FWO makes major progress on Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway.....​
News Desk.
9 March 2022.








Frontier Works Organization (FWO) speeds up work on the Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway (LJDC).

The 128KM long road is on its way to completion within the stipulated time.

Earlier, FWO uploaded a video showing the latest developments in the project. As per the video, FWO has made steady progress on the road’s earthworks, grading, leveling, and embankment filling.

PM Khan ordered the completion of Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway by March 2023. He directed the authorities concerned to finish phase one of the project — Lillah Interchange to Pind Dadan Khan and the second phase – Misri Morr to Bukhari Chowk by June this year. 

Furthermore, he instructed that the project will receive funds from Punjab’s development budget.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mehran university, Jamshoro, Hyderabad, Sindh..

M-8..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Frontier Works Organisation gets Ring Road project’s contract​Aamir Yasin
March 17, 2022 


• Organisation quoted price Rs300m less than estimated cost
• Work to start next month; land acquisition underway


*RAWALPINDI:* The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) on Wednesday acquired the contract to start the much-awaited Rawalpindi Ring Road (R3) project, estimated to cost Rs22.8 billion.

On the other hand, the delegation of a Chinese company expressed its interest in the Leh Nullah Expressway and flood channel projects during its visit to the Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) office on Wednesday.

RDA Chief Engineer Dr Habibul Haq Randhawa, who is deputy project director of the R3 project, told _Dawn_ that the development authority had awarded Rs22.8bn contract of the Rawalpindi Ring Road to the FWO.

He said the FWO had quoted a price Rs300 million less than the estimated cost and emerged as the lowest bidder after the committee opened technical and financial bids in the presence of relevant officials.

He said in accordance with clause No. 26 (B) of the general directions for guidance of tenders, the FWO has been asked to furnish performance security at the rate of 5pc of the contract price which comes to Rs1.14bn in shape of cash, pay order or bank guarantee (on stamp paper) from any scheduled bank of Pakistan within 15 days from issuance of this letter in favour of the project director, Project Management Unit (PMU), Rawalpindi Ring Road.

Apart from this, sources told _Dawn_ that the Punjab government had also released Rs4bn for the R3 project while the RDA would give Rs3.5bn to FWO – the contractor of R3 –for mobilisation of machinery.

They said the government had been asked to utilise the fund amounting to Rs4bn by June 30, 2022, adding that the RDA would give Rs500 million for initial work.

Work on the R3 project would likely start next month while land acquisition had commenced in the area. A total of 8,992 kanals would be utilised for the Ring Road from Banth to Thalian.

The Punjab government had provided Rs5.913bn for land acquisition for the 38.3km road, out of which so far, Rs2.39bn had been spent.

Rawalpindi Ring Road will have six lanes and four interchanges on Banth-Chak Beli Khan Road, Adiala Road, Chakri Road and Thalian.

_Published in Dawn, March 17th, 2022_

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1680343&display=popup&ref=plugin
,.

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Near Government College, Lahore ......





.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad during lock down ......................






......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Rawalpindi Rang Road* will be 38.3 km long and will consist of 6 lanes.
Interchange will also be built on Rang Road.
Rawalpindi Rang Road will be helpful in reducing traffic pressure on twin cities Islamabad and Rawalpindi.....












.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Hazara Motorway...................





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15
............




.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.;'
Fort Munroe , D G Khan, Punjab / Balochistan...












[.';,/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

**.,
M-15 near Abbottabad...




















.,;';';'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.l;.,
Islamabad ....





l[l,l

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505967199819034630,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi...*
Railway, Metro and general road.............................All in One.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;Road safety Work At RCD Highway Kalat Interchange to Quetta N-25';













'...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Iconic and fascinating design of Srinagar Interchange of 10th Avenue Islamabad. Construction to start soon on the 10th Avenue Islamabad.













.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Friday recommended four development projects worth Rs352.9 billion to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) for approval.*

The meeting, chaired by Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Jahanzeb Khan, took up four projects including the construction of Hyderabad-Sukkur (306km-long, six-lane) Motorway, construction of northern section of Ring Road – Warsak Road to Nasir Bagh – and restoration and revamping of Gujjar and Orangi Nullahs.

CDWP recommended the construction of Hyderabad-Sukkur divided-fenced motorway on build-operate-transfer basis to Ecnec.

Total cost of the project is Rs308.19 billion while the National Highway Authority (NHA) will execute the project.

The motorway is proposed as a high-speed toll road facility for efficient and safe transportation, which will start from Hyderabad (end of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway – M-9) and terminate at Naro Canal (start of Sukkur-Multan Motorway – M-5).

The project alignment passes through Jamshoro, Tando Adam, Hala, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Moro, Dadu, Naushahro Feroze, Mehrabpur, Rasoolpur, Larkana, Khairpur and Sukkur.

READ CDWP clears Rs273 billion KCR project

The scope of work included construction of one main bridge over Indus River, 15 interchanges, six flyovers, 19 overpass bridges, 76 canal bridges, 154 subways, 137 cattle creeps and a drainage structure.

The objective of the project is to promote the smooth flow of traffic on the Karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM) section, ie from Hyderabad to Sukkur.

After construction with advanced facilities, the proposed motorway facility will provide an efficient and intelligent corridor for domestic as well as international traffic, thus strengthening and balancing economic development in Pakistan.

The forum also recommended the construction of northern section of the Ring Road project from Warsak Road to Nasir Bagh in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) to Ecnec.

Total cost of the project is Rs14.7 billion, fully funded by the government of K-P, and it will be completed in three years.

The project envisages construction of a six-lane northern section of Peshawar Ring Road from Warsak Road to Nasir Bagh, having total length of 8.7 km.

The scope of work included construction of a three-lane dual carriageway, an intersection, a flyover, bridges, culverts, underpasses, retaining walls and shifting of utilities.

The project is aimed at addressing the traffic problem faced in Peshawar, especially on Warsak Road, GT Road, Khyber Road and Jamrud Road and the intersections located on these roads.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 26th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,





.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Gwadar East Bay Expressway will be opened for traffic from May 16, 2022...




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.
Khairpur in Sindh Pakistan is famous in the country's date production mostly. 
Remember our Pakistan is the 6th largest producer of dates in the world. 
Here is beautiful view of date farms/trees with N5 near Khairpur.
N-5.....
Mar 31, 2022





















.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Punjab......................





.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
The Karakoram Highway (KKH) has now been ranked among the 15 most beautiful roads in the world for its scenic beauty. In its categorization, Wikicampers, a website providing tourist services in different parts of the world, called the KKH an “ideal setting for the most dizzying road trip.”

“Let’s gain altitude again by taking the second highest asphalt road in the world,” the website said explaining the features of the road.

The KKH connects China to Pakistan while crossing the Karakoram mountain range and running alongside certain peaks over 7,000 meters in height.

The highway is around 1,300KM long and extends from Hasan Abdal to the Khunjrab Pass in Gilgit-Baltistan, where it crosses into China.

In its documentary, BBC had also called the KKH one of the highest paved roads on earth which were major trade routes between Pakistan and China. It also said the road was completely developed, smooth, and safe.
.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority built two-way road (24KM) and three-bridge construction project of Sherkot to Hangu road .

It is a part of the provincial highway S-7 that exits Indus Highway junction and ends at the border of Karam district. It has a total length of 115 km. From Kohat (Hangu Chowk) to Sherkot, 16 km road section. 

Four lane Carriageway has been upgraded in Hi. This is an important road connecting Kohat district to Hangu district and Karam district.
In addition to district Orakzai district, North Waziristan district has also been connected to S-7 via link roads. 

This road plays an important role in trade and business development, as this project will provide further facilitation of trade with Afghanistan and will have a good impact on Pakistan's economy. 

The development of this section to the affiliated population from Kohat and other parts of the country There will be a better communication assistant. 

Police Training College Hangu from Hangu. The completion of the project will increase effective connections, reduce travel duration, faster movement of local products in the market, as well as employment opportunities for locals.



















.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fasaliqbal

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,
> View attachment 828026
> 
> 
> .,.,.,.,.,.


Would you kindly let us know how many access controlled carriageways were initiated during 2019-2021?

By the way comparing the cost of road from Havelian to Thakot section of Hazara Expressway to any other road in Pakistan is absolutely farce.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
Gwadar Eastbay Expressway., Balochistan..




















.,.,.,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan will lay the foundation stone of Swat Motorway Phase-II next week.

The Chief Minister also directed the concerned quarters to expedite progress on Dir Motorway project’s PC 1 for acquisition of land so that physical work on the project could be initiated.
........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,..,,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
Chitral-Booni-Mustug-Shandur road widening and remodeling, KPK
7.3 meter wide... 153 Kilometers
Cost :.... 16.755 Billion Rupees...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway , KPK....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Through date trees of Khairpur, Sindh....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.
Chilas : Under construction in Diamer Basha Dam project area re-located KKH , Shtialthor bypass has been opened for all kinds of traffic from Shtial to Minar Nala Link Road. 

This 25 km long highway was opened for light traffic on 26 March. RKKH (Alternative Highway Qaraqoram) Heavy traffic was turned from Shtial Bypass towards Minar Nala. 

All passengers, tourists Karakoram and goods carrying vehicles traveling between Gilgit-Baltistan and Islamabad on Karakoram highway are now on the dam site. Someone Alternative right of way will continue the Karakoram Highway (RKH). 

All passengers and heavy transporters traveling on RKKH (Alternative Karakoram Highway ) are appealed to drive carefully according to the instructions listed on the signboard installed on the highway. 

Local and international transporters have expressed happiness over the traffic restoration at KKH. 

This highway, which was built with more than Rs 78 crore, is 7.3 meters while width 9.8 meters. 




















,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway, N-10 Balochistan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan







@muniibjan
......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Ushu Forest, GB







@khwajasaeed (IG)




,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.,,.
On the directives of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif, the divisional administration will start work on the metro bus service project from Rawat to Faizabad next week.

A senior official of the district administration told that the feasibility study was conducted in 2017 to start two main lines of bus service from Saddar to Tarnol and Rawat to Faizabad. 

However, he said after change of government in 2018, work on the projects was suspended. He said now the new government at the centre had decided to revive Rawat to Faizabad bus service.

He said Nespak had been asked to start work on Rawat to Faizabad along with Islamabad Expressway to facilitate people living along Islamabad Expressway
.,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...,
View or Hingol National Park and road to Hinglaj Mandir in Balochistan of Pakistan.

This is on 9th April 2022..







..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Concrete pouring being carried out at Bridge No. 2 at Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project site.















,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Muzaffarabad-Mansehra link road to CPEC route*

The National Highway Authority (NHA) Executive Board has recommended the PC-I for the construction of the Muzaffarabad-Mansehra (China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Link) at a cost of Rs. 44.72 billion for consideration of CENTRAL Development Working Party/ Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC).

The Board meeting was presided over by Capt. (Retd.) Muhammad Khurram Agha, Chairman, NHA. According to the official documents, the Board deliberated upon the PC-I for the construction of Muzaffarabad – Mansehra (CPEC Link) (26.6 km). The Board recommended the PC-I at a cost of Rs. 44.72 billion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar city area ........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
The Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal directed National Highway Authority to operationalise the service areas on Lahore to Multan to Sukkur Motorway to facilitate the public.

He said that service areas must also be established on Makran Coastal Highway and Gwadar Quetta Highway, which cover long stretches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-10 Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Lush greenery, water canal and Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas Highway, yes that's beautiful Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Apart from the residential and commercial districts, the USF has an extensive plan to cover the national road arteries.

The project to have IT and telecom at M-4 motorway is also likely to be launched next month.

The USF projects at M-3 and M-5 will be complete in the next four to six months, while the Makran coastal highway and NH 50-70 in Balochistan have been covered with the telecom service.

However, work at some parts of the NH 25-65 has been stalled due to local political issues and the authorities were not giving the No Objection Certificate (NOC) to install telecom towers.

It is 75% completed, while the rest of 25% is stuck due to NOC and political disputes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
A Road To Gilgit ,GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.,.,,
*N 40 Highway*

Quetta - Taftan, near Nok-Kundi, Balochistan..
The dark side to the left is the Cloud Shadow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,








Parade Avenue...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway M-1..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*"Lakh Pass", Quetta, Balochistan..*

N-25 (right) Quetta to Karachi.
N-40 Quetta to Taftan (and Iran).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mr Mahmood Khan inaugurated the 17.7 Km long Havelian-Dhamtour Road today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
ISLAMABAD: The National Highways & Motorways Police (NH&MP) is undertaking new initiatives to reduce dependency on human intervention and will use drones on all motorways and highways for traffic control and to meet any emergency.

According to the Ministry of Communications, police will use technologies like variable messaging signs, body-worn cameras, and intuitive automations that streamline processes for commuters.

The public service management system, which is already in place on M-2 and M-3, will also be replicated on all motorways, said an officer of the ministry.

Similarly, a stricter regime to ensure enforcement will be put in place by manning all toll plazas. “Drones will be deployed for enforcement, surveillance and mitigating fencing issues,” the official said.

A new black point system will also be launched soon whereby motorists will begin accruing demerit points on their driving licences for various violations.

Earlier on Thursday, NH&MP Inspector General Khalid Mahmood conducted a field visit to (M-2) North toll plaza and (M-1) facilitation centre.

During the visit, the IG was briefed on recent developments on (M-2) North. He distributed prizes among the employees of NH&MP, National Highway Authority and Frontier Works Organisation. Awards were also distributed among the drivers of public service vehicles with the best track record.

_Published in Dawn, May 20th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
The National Highway and Motorway Police (NHMP) plans to be using drones for traffic management and patrolling on all highways and highways. This stage, according to the details, will reduce the need for human intervention and migrate to a modern operating standard.

The Motorway Police will deploy technology like variable messaging signs, body-worn cameras, and intelligent automation to streamline operations for commuters, according to the Ministry of Communication....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528710945664602113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
4 lanes 43 Km Sheikhupura Gujranwala Expressway under Construction asphalt carpeting underway.

Expressway will link Sheikhupura Motorway M2 interchange with Grand Trunk road N-5 Gujranwala..

Photo Credit: Rao Sajjad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530163570431864832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
55-kilometre-long Awaran-Jhal Jhao Road in South Balochistan will be constructed by a joint venture of Pakistan’s Progressive Technical Associate and China’s Zhongding Int’l Engineering Co..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malakand, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel approach road, 2017..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Zhob - Quetta (Kuchlak).. (N-50)​

ProjectZhob - Quetta (Kuchlak) (N-50)Length (KM)305Project Description*Salient Features of the Project:*

On existing alignment (section of N-50) with geometric improvements.
331 km in length. Existing 2 lanes are in very good condition. Addition of 2 new lanes for dualization of Existing N-50 to 4 lane. Geometric improvements will be made to the existing alignment to achieve the design speed. 100m R.O.W will be acquired to upgrade it to 6 lanes in future.
LocationZhob and QuettaProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)Construction: Rs.63,601 million Land Acquisition, properties compensation and shifting of utilities: Rs.3,232 million Total: Rs.66,833 millionExecuting Company / SponsorsNational Highway AuthoritySupervising AgencyMinistry of Communications, Government of PakistanProject Progress Update
*ECNEC approved separate PC-Is for construction and land acquisition of the project on 28-03-2019.*
*Prime Minister did the groundbreaking on 29th March 2019.*
*Tendering for construction work of two sections is completed and contractor mobilized whereas the remaining three sections tendering will process soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
M-14
Dera Ismail Khan Zhob Highway​Connecting KPK With Balochistan In More Short Way​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
CPEC Western Route: 
Under construction 4 lanes Zhob Quetta Highway N-50 section.
After completion It will reduced travelling time from 12 hours to 8 hours from Quetta to Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Govt allocates Rs118 billion for road projects, including CPEC


ISLAMABAD, Jun. 11 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistani government on Friday unveiled a Rs727 billion developmen




gwadarpro.pk





By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 11, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Jun. 11 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistani government on Friday unveiled a Rs727 billion development program, with Rs118 billion set aside for new and ongoing connectivity projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (CAREC) Program and Khyber Pass Economic Corridor (KPEC).
Bulks of funds have been earmarked for road projects along the western alignment of CPEC. The majority of these projects are underway in Balochistan to connect northern and eastern parts of the country with the Gwadar port. The government has also kept funds for feasibility study of an expressway project to link Pak-Afghan border point of Ghulam Khan in KP to CPEC’s M-14 Motorway, the shortest link for Kabul with the Gwadar port.
Among the prominent CPEC projects, Rs 16 billion has been earmarked for upgrading the existing national highway between Dera Ismail Khan District of KP and Khuzdar District of Balochistan into a dual carriageway to link CPEC’s M-14 and M-8 motorways. These projects will drastically reduce travel time between Islamabad and the Gwadar port. Another Rs2 billion has been set aside for Nokundi-Mashkhel Road in Balochistan under CPEC.
Similarly, Rs 7.8 billion has been allocated for two sections of M-8 Motorway in Makran and Kalat divisions of Balochistan. M-8 linking Sindh with Gwadar and several sections of this east-west motorway is already operational.
Also, over Rs 6 billion has been allocated for different projects to connect Gilgit with Chitral to provide an all-weather CPEC corridor in northern parts of the country. Rs 1.4 billion has been set aside for Havelian-Thakot section of Karakoram Highway, an extension of CPEC’s Hazara Motorway.
The government has also kept Rs 6 billion for upgrading the existing N-25 highway into a double carriageway. The road links Karachi with Gwadar, Quetta and Pak-Afghan border point Chaman in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Construction of Hoshab – Awaran – Khuzdar Section of Ratodero Gwadar Motorway M-8 Section 2 Awaran – Naal (168 KM)... Rs 3000 Million in Budget 2022-23..

Construction of Hoshab-Awaran Section of M-8 (146 km) allocated Rs 4000 Million..

Construction of Wangu Hill Tunnel on M-8 (Feasibility Study) Rs 41 Million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
N 85 Highway ... (from 10,000 ft)
Panjgur - Turbat - Gwadar , Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*The federal government is considering collecting double toll tax on motorways used by single-driver cars to mitigate the energy crisis and the impact of higher fuel prices.*

It is also mulling over a plan under which vehicles may ply roads on alternative days based on odd and even number plates.

The cabinet, in a recent meeting, decided that Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif would constitute a committee to discuss those proposals for energy conservation.

According to the proposed plan, the provincial governments will be asked to issue a notification for mandatory biannual tuning and inspection of motor vehicles.

It was further proposed that the provincial agriculture departments would develop programmes and provide training to the technical staff of the field engineering wing for assisting farmers in tractor tuning.

Another proposal was that Sunday should be declared as a vehicle-free day in big cities and a daylight saving programme should be adopted by moving the clock ahead.

The committee will also consider other proposals like lowering the speed limit on motorways/ highways and doubling the toll tax on motorways for single-driver cars.

The Power Division briefed the cabinet that the prime minister had convened a meeting on June 4 to discuss the current energy crisis and potential measures to mitigate the shortage. Various proposals were submitted by the power secretary.

Earlier, the prime minister had formed a working group consisting of the federal minister for finance, minister for energy, minister of state for petroleum, and minister for media and broadcasting.

The working group had been tasked to deliberate further energy conservation measures and firm up definite proposals.

The working group recommended certain proposals, but most of them were either difficult to implement or did not offer sufficient benefits.

The group proposed a five-day work week under which Saturday would be declared as a holiday. It may be announced immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Benazir Flyover, Quetta, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537429056873955334

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA -- National Highways Authority ...

Projects----- KPK*


#TitleProject TypeDetails1Package-6 Rehabilitation of national Highway & Bridges FazilPur – D.I. Khan Lot-3 ramak - D.I. khanGOP/PSDP2Construction of Hakla on M-I to Yarik D.I.Khan Motorway (CPEC) (Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian) Package-2BGOP/PSDP3Construction of Hakla on M-I to Yarik D.I.Khan Motorway (CPEC) (Rehmani Khel to Kot Balian) Package-2AGOP/PSDP4"Construction of Hakla on M-I to Yarik D.I.Khan Motorway (CPEC) (Yarak - Rahmani Khel) Package-I "GOP/PSDP5Dualization of old Bannu Road (Gaandi Chowk to Sarai Naurang) Package-3GOP/PSDP6Dualization of old Bannu Road (Khurram to Krapa) Package-2GOP/PSDP7Dualization of old Bannu Road (Domail to Khurram) Package-1GOP/PSDP8Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Bahrain - Chimgarh Section) Package-1 Lot-1Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank9Lowari Tunnel South Access Road N-45GOP/PSDP10Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Asrit - Pashmal ) Package-1 Lot-3Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank11Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Pashmal - Kalam ) Package-1 Lot-4Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank12Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Bridges Package) Package-2 Lot-1Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank13Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Bridges Package) Package-2 Lot-2:Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank14Peshawar Northern Bypass Package-3AGOP/PSDP15Peshawar Northern Bypass Package-2GOP/PSDP16Lowari Tunnel North Access Road N-45GOP/PSDP17Lowari Tunnel (Civil works Package-1) N-45GOP/PSDP18Rehabilitation of Bahrain - Kalam Road N-95 (Chimgarh - Asrit) Package-1 Lot-2Foreign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank19Construction of Burhan-Havelian Expressway E-35 (Sarai Saleh to Simlaila) Package-IIIForeign Aid (ADB) Asian Development Bank20Construction of Thakot-Havelian Section (CPEC)China EXIM Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Ghotki-Kandhkot Bridge*

At present the distance between Ghotki & Kandhkot via Guddu Barrage is 152 KM and via Sukkur it is around 170 KM.
Connecting National Highway (N5) via Ghotki to National Highway (N55) Kandhkot.

Approximately 30 KM long 2-Lane highway including 4-lane bridge over River Indus (of length approximately 3 kilometers)

Project Structure:
1. DBFMOT (Design, Build, Finance, Operate and Transfer), 28 years concession period (3 years construction, 28 years O&M)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

South Punjab / Balochistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Shuhada-e-Zehri Flyover
Quetta, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Construction of new Motorway proposal from Ghulam Khan Pak-Afghan border, North Waziristan to CPEC Western Route D I Khan Motorway M-14 Esa Khel Interchange. Rs 49.4 million amount allocated for Feasibility Study..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
FWO submits Rs11bn bid for Islamabad Expressway expansion project​Kashif Abbasi 
June 22, 2022 


ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has received a bid of Rs11 billion from the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) for the project under which the 7km Islamabad Expressway from PWD to Grand Truck (G.T.) Road will be expanded.

The bid is being evaluated by a committee of the civic body. The CDA had recently called bids from government-run construction firms, to which the FWO and National Logistics Cell (NLC) responded.

According to sources, the NLC quoted a bid of Rs11.7bn while the FWO submitted a bid of Rs10.9bn. Therefore, as per the rate, the FWO submitted the lowest bid.

According to CDA sources, the civic body had opened bids on June 10. At present, the Bid Evaluation Committee (BEC) was evaluating the FWO’s bid.



> CDA’s committee carrying out evaluation process



The committee has met once and the lowest bidder has been asked to submit rates in the next meeting, the sources said.

After the committee’s approval, the CDA management will accept the bid before issuing work orders.

The expansion project once started will be completed in 18 month. Besides, expanding the expressway from PWD to Rawat from the existing two lanes to four on both sides, construction of Sohan bridge is also part of the project.


_Published in Dawn, June 22nd, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
NHA to connect Abbottabad with CPEC’s M-15 Motorway​By Khalid Aziz 
Jun 22, 2022

ISLAMABAD, June 23 (Gwadar Pro) - The National Highway Authority (NHA) has invited proposals for construction of an interchange on Hazara Motorway (M-15) to connect with Abbottabad city, the headquarter of Hazara Division.

The proposed interchange will also connect Sherwan Road to link villages in the mountainous region of Tanol with Hazara Motorway, NHA said. The interchange will be built right after the first tunnel on Hazara Motorway (Shimla Hills tunnel), it added.

NHA said that it will open the technical proposals for detailed design and consultancy of the project on July 19.

A 59-kilometer-long section of Hazara Motorway from Hasanabdal to Havelian was financed by Asian Development Bank and DFID. China Communications Construction Co. executed and financed the 120 kilometers part of the motorway from Havelian to Thakot through government concessional loan of $1.32 billion under CPEC. China will also provide technical and financial support for realignment of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot (250 kilometers). 

The road is being realigned due to construction of dams on Indus River.

Hazara Motorway has played a vital role in promoting tourism in Pakistan’s beautiful northern areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Road safety work at Indus Highway N-55 Karak..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
WO signed an agreement with PSO today for establishment of its fuel stations at two planned mini rest areas along Mansehra Naran Jalkhad Road at Batakundi and along KKH at Passu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

KP Government constructing additional access road to Rashakai SEZ


PESHAWAR, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - To have multiple access, the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtu




gwadarpro.pk





By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jun 28, 2022



PESHAWAR, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - To have multiple access, the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has decided to build an additional access road to Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ), a flagship project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The project namely “Access Road to Rashakai Special Economic Zone from Kernal Sher Khan Interchange (Phase-II)” will be completed at a cost of Rs. 300 million.
Currently, RSEZ is accessible from Wali Interchange on M-1; however, with the construction of the new access road, the zone will be accessible from Kernal Sher Khan Interchange on M-1 and Swat Expressway as well. 
Abdul Karim Tordher, Special Assistant to CMPK on Industries had told Gwadar Pro that Rs. 100 million has been allocated during Annual Development Program 2022-23 for the project while the remaining Rs. 300 million will be allocated beyond 2022-23. “We want to provide multiple access to REZ, as in the near future the area will be the hub of commercial activities for the whole region,” he said.
RSEZ is located at an ideal place, which is the confluence of the major five districts of KP and is reachable via a network of roads, motorways, and railways. The Government of KP and KPEZDMC and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) are developing RSEZ, which is spread over an area of approximately 1,000 acres of land. RSEZ is expected to provide 200,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities to the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

China’s SPGEC in JV wins contract for section of CPEC’s M-8 motorway​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 28, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday declared a joint venture between two Pakistani firms and China’s Geological Engineering Complex (SPGEC) as the ‘most advantageous’ bidder for the construction of a section of Ratodero-Gwadar motorway (M-8) under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
SPGEC in JV offered to construct package 2B of 168 kilometres Awaran-Nall section of the Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar missing link in the M-8 motorway at the lowest cost of Rs 9.18 billion, NHA said in a statement. As per Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules, NHA has to award the contract to the most advantageous bidder in two weeks.
The section is part of the project to construct a two-lane motorway facility from Hoshab to Khuzdar in Balochistan.
The project road starts from Awaran and terminates at Basima-Khuzdar Road (N-30) in Nall area near Khuzdar. M-8 will follow the alignment of N-30 after Nall to connect with the Ratodero-Khuzdar section of M-8 at Khuzdar, which is already operational, NHA said.
N-30 is currently under construction as part of the Rs400 billion Balochistan Development Package announced by the federal government as part of CPEC to connect Gwadar with the eastern parts of the province as well as Iran.
M-8 is an 892-kilometre-long east-west motorway connecting the Sukkur and Larkana areas of Sindh to Gwadar. Out of the 892 kilometres, 492 kilometres sections, the Ratodero-Khuzdar (242 kilometres) and Hoshab-Turbat-Gwadar (250 kilometres), have already been constructed and operational, NHA said. The hoshab-Khuzdar section is the missing link to complete M-8 in which NHA has already taken up the Hoshab-Awaran section (148 kilometres). After completion of the missing link (Hoshab-Awaran-Nall), M-8 will provide the shortest route to Gwadar, NHA said.









China’s SPGEC in JV wins contract for section of CPEC’s M-8 motorway


ISLAMABAD, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday declared a joint vent




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*CPEC: Pakistan to include three road infrastructure projects in JCC*

The federal government has decided to include three multi-billion rupee road infrastructure development projects in the agenda of the upcoming China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor (CPEC) Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting.

According to reports, the three projects are the Mansehra-Muzaffarabad Expressway, the Babusar Tunnel, and the Zhob-D.I. Khan Highway (N50). The decision was made at a Joint Working Group (JWG) meeting presided over by Minister of Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal.

The minister instructed for the required dossiers be prepared by the relevant authorities for the JCC meeting. As per sources, the details of the project are as follows:

*Mansehra-Muzaffarabad (a link of CPEC) road*; is estimated to be developed with PKR 44.72 billion. The PC-1 of the project has been approved and referred to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for final approval.
The proposal to upgrade the 210-kilometre long *Zhob-D.I. Khan (N-50) road* from 2 lanes to 4 lanes with the option of expansion to 6 lanes in the future.
Construction of *Babusar Top tunnel *to connect Kaghan Valley with Chilas, Gilgit Baltistan for tourism development
Furthermore, the minister asked the members of Pakistan Railways (PR) to speed up the processing of the much-anticipated Main-Line-1 (ML-1) project. He suggested that the officials complete the feasibility study for the 250 kilometre/hour project and integrate it with the laying down of the fibre optic line project to save money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Clifton Old Bridge, road above and road under... 175 years old..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration ceremony of KKH...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH...









Old KKH track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,,.
CDWP approved construction of Muzaffarabad-Mansehra Expressway (26.6 km) costing Rs44.72 billion was recommended link with Hazara Expressway, while the construction of 11 bridges and two tunnels on the left bank of Jhelum River and Kunar will be an important link. 

It is part of MMMM Expressway .Construction of ShardaNoori Top-Jalkhad SNJ Road (50.35 km) costing Rs16.32 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*CDWP approves projects, refers 6 projects to ECNEC for approval*


The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) gave a nod to several projects worth PKR 34.83 billion and referred six projects, worth PKR 107.505 billion, to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for final approval, according to the news published in the national dailies on June 28.

The CDWP meeting was chaired by Planning Secretary Zafar Ali Shah in which approval was given to 19 projects; out of which 13 were approved by CWDP and 6 were referred to ECNEC for formal approval.

The CDWP referred the *Muzaffarabad-Mansehra Road project** to ECNEC for approval*, *at the cost of PKR 44.72 billion. Under this project, a 26.6-kilometre road will be constructed that will connect Manshera with Muzaffarabad. The project will also include 11 bridges and two tunnels on the riverbanks of Kunar and Jhelum.*

Another project forwarded to ECENC for approval was a* road that will link KP to Azad Kashmir. The project features a 50-kilometre mountainous road that will be executed by the National Highway Authority (NHA).* *It will connect Neelum Valley to Jalkhad.*

Moreover, the meeting referred the construction of mini-sports complexes, with an accumulated cost of PKR 12 billion, to the ECNEC. Under this initiative, 250 mini sports complexes will be upgraded or developed across the country.

The CDWP recommended the *construction of a bridge with approach roads between Sukkur-Rohri*, at the cost of PKR 10.28 billion. Similarly, the meeting sent another road project, worth PKR 11.58 billion, for formal approval to the committee. This project was for compensation of the Rajanpur-Dera Ghazi (DG) Khan section as a four-lane highway and rehabilitation and dualization of DG Khan-Dera Ismail (DI) Khan of National Highway (N-55).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-25..
Kalat to Khuzdar (facing Khuzdar).
Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Hyderabad to Mirpur Khas highway with lush greenery. Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recent rain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
NHA announced tender for Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for Construction of Inter District Bridge at River Chenab along with Link Roads from Jalalpur Pirwala (Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 Interchange) to ShehrSultan District Muzzaffar garh (2 1 KM Approx.).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC: Proposal for N-50 Yarik-Sagu-Zhob Section Invited


ISLAMABAD, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - National Highway Authority (NHA), Ministry of Communication, on We




gwadarpro.pk





CPEC: Proposal for N-50 Yarik-Sagu-Zhob Section Invited​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 21, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - National Highway Authority (NHA), Ministry of Communication, on Wednesday issued a prequalification notice for ‘Dualization and improvement of Existing N-50 from Yarik-Sagu-Zhob (50KM-Package-I)’, an important section of the Western Route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
NHA has invited applications from those contractors who are on the Active Taxpayers List of FBR and are registered with Pakistan Engineering Council in Category C-A with Specialization in CE-01 and CE-02 for 2022 for the prequalification of the project.
This 50 KM section is a part of the “Upgradation of the D.I. Khan (Yarik)–Zhob, N-50 Phase-I (210 Km)” project, which is an important highway under CPEC’s Western Route. The salient features of the projects include geometric improvements in the existing alignment and Improvement/Upgradation of two-lane existing roads to four lanes while 100m R.O.W will be acquired to upgrade it to six lanes in the future.
The Dualization and upgradation of N-50 will create a strong link between Islamabad, Dera Ismail Khan, Zhob towards Karachi, and Gwadar. 
PC-I of the project was approved by ECNEC in April 2017 and it was accorded the highest priority in the 9th JCC.
This project falls under the existing road infrastructure of the country and is being enhanced under CPEC through the upgradation of existing roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*NHA to link CPEC M-14 with Pak-Afghan border*

The federal government has decided to connect Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan with Motorway 14 (M-14), a project of the western alignment route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) via a 184km-long Motorway.

According to Gwadar Pro on Tuesday, the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday issued a request for proposal (RFP) of consultancy services for the Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for the Construction of the Motorway from Ghulam Khan to Esa Khel Interchange (184km approx).

The project will be financed by the Federal Government through PSDP 2022-23 through separate head/allocation.
In this regard, a pre-proposal conference on the project will be held on July 19, 2022, at NHA headquarters in Islamabad while procurement will be carried out by adopting the “Single Stage Two Envelops” procedure.

The proposals complete in all respects in accordance with the instructions provided in the RFP document in sealed envelopes, which should reach on or before August 10, 2022.

Esa Khel Interchange is located over M-14 in Mianwali district of Punjab, which is in proximity to the Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Between Mianwali and Ghulam Khan falls Bannu district of KP. After Torkham and Chaman, Ghulam Khan is the third most important crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Afghanistan has already started benefiting from Gwadar Port and the country received the first consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates in July 2020. Ghulam Khan crossing, at the Pak-Afghan border point, is the shortest route connecting CPEC’s western route with Afghanistan, Central Asian States and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore..








Cat eyes being install at shimla pahari chowk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic jam near Lahore Airport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh...Lush green view of Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Kharian Motorway work from Sambrial to Rawalpindi
It has started from Bhagwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad, Mori channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 .. Hazara Highway
Toward Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Leswa Bypass Road, Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir.
Picture : Farooq.seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554013723198722048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Contract award process for N-50 Dualization Project accelerated​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 4, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug. 4 (Gwadar Pro)- The Ministry of Communication has accelerated its efforts to execute the dualization and upgradation of the existing Zhob-Quetta (Kuchlak) National Highway (N-50), which is an important section of the Western Route of China Economic Corridor (CPEC). National Highway Authority (NHA), a statutory body under the Ministry of Communication has started inviting invitations (prequalification notices) from contractors for the different sections of N-50.
NHA on Thursday issued a prequalification notice for “Dualization of Kuchlak-Zhob Section (Package-I)” from the contractors who registered with the tax department and with Pakistan Engineering Council in Category CA with Specialization in CE-OI and 02-CE for the Year 2022. The 65KM long Kuchlak-Zhob Section (Package I) is situated between Zhob to Tangi.
Similarly, on Wednesday, NHA issued a prequalification notice for the Dualization of Kuchlak Zhob Section (Package-II). It is a 65KM long patch from Tangi to Qila Saifullah.
Earlier this week, a prequalification notice for “Dualization of Kuchlak-Zhob Section of N-50, Package-III was issued by NHA. The 50Km long Package-III is located between Qila Saifullah and Nasai.
Earlier on July 20, NHA also issued a prequalification notice for the ‘Dualization and improvement of Existing N-50 from Yarik-Sagu-Zhob (50KM-Package-I).
So far, NHA has issued prequalification notices for four out of five packages. As per the plan, the dualization of the 298KM long Kuchlak-Zhob Highway has been divided into five packages. They include 65KM Zhob-Tangi Package, 65KMTangi-Qila Saifullah Package, 50KM Qila Saifullah Nasai Package, 65Km Nasai-Khanozai package, and Khanozai-Kuchlak package.
“The Dualization of N-50 is an important connectivity project under the umbrella of CPEC,” an official of the Ministry of Communication told Gwadar Pro, adding that the ministry wants to initiate construction as soon as possible.

The project includes existing alignment with geometric improvements as well as adding two new lanes for the dualization of existing N-50 to four lanes. The right of way will be acquired to upgrade it to six lanes in the future.









Contract award process for N-50 Dualization Project accelerated


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 4 (Gwadar Pro)- The Ministry of Communication has accelerated its efforts to execute




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cycling on KKH..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi ...
Work has been ordered to begin on the Nullah Lai Expressway Project and the Ring Road Project in Rawalpindi by Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervez Elahi.

Chairing a meeting in Lahore, he said Expressway project along Nullah Lai will be completed at a cost of 46 billion rupees..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Alhamdulillah by the efforts of FWO teams, Bridge on Uchaar Nullah on KKH has been launched for all kinds of traffic. You may travel now. 
For information call on the following numbers: 

𝐊𝐊𝐇 : 099 8405067

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

117 Km 4 lanes Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway construction tender is awarded to successful bidder Ms Techno - Matracon JV .
The proposed motorway traverses parallel to the National Highway N-5, passing the populous areas of Jhelum, Mangla, Dina, Sohawa, GujarKhan, Mandra, and finally terminating near Rawat at T-Chowk (Junction of Islamabad Expressway with N-5 ).

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police to trace Over Speeding of Public Transport Vehicles using Satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar, Sindh.
Somewhere near Thar coal project...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prokion

hello can somebody tell the number of lanes does a motorway have in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

...
30 Km Dir Motorway, ..80 km Swat Motorway extension which will connect Chitral and Gilgit, will revolutionize trade, agriculture, and tourism in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563133167623876608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fasaliqbal

prokion said:


> hello can somebody tell the number of lanes does a motorway have in Pakistan.


Thanks for curiosity, kindly check the links below,






Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





There is interactive google map by the NHA of all the highways which includes built and proposed motorways, kindly check that as well (wonderful tool for boredom)



https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Ypl-rj2JVeefZ7SgKF9yNHV41zk&hl=en_US&ll=29.9878391506985%2C73.44419757031255&z=7

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway cleared..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
inauguration of EV Charging Stations on M-2 






The first Electric Vehicle (EV) charging stations on Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M2) for both North / South bound Main Service Areas at Bhera have been operationalized by PSO with the assistance of FWO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*CPEC roads survive worst floods in history: NHA

ISLAMABAD*, Aug. 30 - Sukkur-Multan Motorway (M-5) and Hazara Motorway (M-15) of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have survived the worst floods in history of Pakistan.

This was stated by Asim Amin, Member Planning National Highway Authority (NHA), in response to a question during a live session on Tuesday. Asim said that the traffic did not stop on M-5 for a single minute during the flash floods that devastated a vast stretch of the country during Monsoon rains. M-5 traverses through one of the worst-hit areas.

Similarly, M-15 also remained safe and did not encounter any flood-related blockage except overflow witnessed at a drain or two, the NHA official said.

M-5, a 392-kilometre-long, six-lane controlled-access motorway was built by China State Construction Engineering Corp. (CSCEC) at a cost of $3 billion. 90% cost of the project was financed by Chinese banks through concessional loans.

China financed the Havelian-Shinkiari and Shinkiari-Thakot sections of M-15 under CPEC and has also pledged to support construction of the Thakot-Raikot section of the road.

In response to another question, the NHA official said that Techno-CMC-ACC, a consortium of two local and one Italian firms, which have won bid for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), will soon achieve financial closure. 'We have received approval from Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for the project and only await some information regarding CMC from the Italian government', the official said. “We can sign the agreement with the consortium in a few days after which the project will enter the design phase and actual work could be started during the current year,” the official said. M-6 will complete the Peshawar-Islamabad-Lahore-Karachi motorway link, which will not only ease traffic but also minimise traffic accidents, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> *CPEC roads survive worst floods in history: NHA
> 
> ISLAMABAD*, Aug. 30 - Sukkur-Multan Motorway (M-5) and Hazara Motorway (M-15) of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have survived the worst floods in history of Pakistan.
> 
> This was stated by Asim Amin, Member Planning National Highway Authority (NHA), in response to a question during a live session on Tuesday. Asim said that the traffic did not stop on M-5 for a single minute during the flash floods that devastated a vast stretch of the country during Monsoon rains. M-5 traverses through one of the worst-hit areas.
> 
> Similarly, M-15 also remained safe and did not encounter any flood-related blockage except overflow witnessed at a drain or two, the NHA official said.
> 
> M-5, a 392-kilometre-long, six-lane controlled-access motorway was built by China State Construction Engineering Corp. (CSCEC) at a cost of $3 billion. 90% cost of the project was financed by Chinese banks through concessional loans.
> 
> China financed the Havelian-Shinkiari and Shinkiari-Thakot sections of M-15 under CPEC and has also pledged to support construction of the Thakot-Raikot section of the road.
> 
> In response to another question, the NHA official said that Techno-CMC-ACC, a consortium of two local and one Italian firms, which have won bid for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), will soon achieve financial closure. 'We have received approval from Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for the project and only await some information regarding CMC from the Italian government', the official said. “We can sign the agreement with the consortium in a few days after which the project will enter the design phase and actual work could be started during the current year,” the official said. M-6 will complete the Peshawar-Islamabad-Lahore-Karachi motorway link, which will not only ease traffic but also minimise traffic accidents, he added.



This is why the M-6 needs to be built ASAP. Imagine if it was in place, how much easier it would be to move relief supplies to affected areas. I hope they are right that design and construction work will start this year.

This is also the time for the railways to be assessing the worst of the flooding, and taking that into account when upgrading the main lines with adequate bridges.



fasaliqbal said:


> Thanks for curiosity, kindly check the links below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is interactive google map by the NHA of all the highways which includes built and proposed motorways, kindly check that as well (wonderful tool for boredom)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Ypl-rj2JVeefZ7SgKF9yNHV41zk&hl=en_US&ll=29.9878391506985%2C73.44419757031255&z=7


Thank you for sharing this tool. Very informative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Land slide..
Swat motorway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
14 Motorways 3800 Km network in Pakistan..
180 Km Hazara Expressway E-35.. ( M -15 ) ..
Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway ( M-6 )in Bidding Process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566445809108910082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The federal government has decided to connect Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan with Motorway 14 (M-14), a project of the western alignment route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) via a 184km-long Motorway.

The National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday issued a request for proposal (RFP) of consultancy services for the Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for the Construction of the Motorway from Ghulam Khan to Esa Khel Interchange (184km approx).

The project will be financed by the Federal Government through PSDP 2022-23 through separate head/allocation.
In this regard, a pre-proposal conference on the project will be held on July 19, 2022, at NHA headquarters in Islamabad while procurement will be carried out by adopting the “Single Stage Two Envelops” procedure.

The proposals complete in all respects in accordance with the instructions provided in the RFP document in sealed envelopes, which should reach on or before August 10, 2022.

Esa Khel Interchange is located over M-14 in Mianwali district of Punjab, which is in proximity to the Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Between Mianwali and Ghulam Khan falls Bannu district of KP. After Torkham and Chaman, Ghulam Khan is the third most important crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Afghanistan has already started benefiting from Gwadar Port and the country received the first consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates in July 2020. Ghulam Khan crossing, at the Pak-Afghan border point, is the shortest route connecting CPEC’s western route with Afghanistan, Central Asian States and beyond.


*Route Map:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manshera Tunnel,, M-15, Hazara Motorway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Seventh Avenue, Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK
Naran Valley near Jalkhad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,
> 14 Motorways 3800 Km network in Pakistan..
> 180 Km Hazara Expressway E-35.. ( M -15 ) ..
> Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway ( M-6 )in Bidding Process.
> 
> View attachment 876734


Is the M-8 complete?



ghazi52 said:


> GB
> 
> View attachment 876987


Live tunnels through mountains, would be great if we had trains in these areas to lower the cost of goods and make it easier/cheaper to move supplies for the troops there.


----------



## ghazi52

FuturePAF said:


> Is the M-8 complete?


Ongoing, multiple sections / Packages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive, Gwadar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15... Hazara motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,
National Highway Authority (NHA) has restored the M8 Motorway between Gwadar and Ratodero.

The department has opened up the road for one-way traffic to convenience the residents of Khuzdar, Gwadar, Awaran, and Rato Dero, NHA spokesperson told the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M - 15 
Hazara, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Punjab to build 29km road to connect Gujrat with motorway​
Waseem Ashraf Butt 
September 14, 2022 



GUJRAT: A 29km expressway connecting Gujrat city with Kharian-Sambrial motorway will be built at a cost of about Rs8bn to Rs10bn.

A senior official said fencing of expressway would transform it into a mini-motorway as it was being designed as per the Faisalabad section of motorway that was linked with Lahore-Islamabad motorway.

PML-Q leader MNA Moonis Elahi had demanded the project to link the Gujrat city with the motorway from the then prime minister Imran Khan last year on the launch of Kharian motorway project.

The federal government had agreed to give a direct link to Gujrat; however, the PTI government was ousted earlier this year.

When Chaudhry Parvez Elahi became the chief minister, the local business fraternity started demanding execution of the project from the resources of Punjab government.

Sources said the Punjab government had approved the project and the acquisition of land and construction of dual carriageway had been planned to be followed by fencing of the road.

They said the foundation stone of the project would be laid by the end of September and work was being done by the departments concerned.

As per the plan, the expressway will start from the GT Road. Gurali village could be the starting point of the project, which would be connected to the motorway from Lakhanwal.

The National Highways Authority (NHA) has already launched the construction work for Kharian-Sambrial motorway right from GT Road in Kharian in July and the stipulated time of the motorway project’s completion is two years.

The 69km long portion of Kharian-Sambrial motorway is an extension of Lahore-Sialkot motorway (M-11). The Kharian- Islamabad portion of the motorway project has also been approved but it has not been launched yet.

_Published in Dawn, September 14th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> Punjab to build 29km road to connect Gujrat with motorway​
> Waseem Ashraf Butt
> September 14, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> GUJRAT: A 29km expressway connecting Gujrat city with Kharian-Sambrial motorway will be built at a cost of about Rs8bn to Rs10bn.
> 
> A senior official said fencing of expressway would transform it into a mini-motorway as it was being designed as per the Faisalabad section of motorway that was linked with Lahore-Islamabad motorway.
> 
> PML-Q leader MNA Moonis Elahi had demanded the project to link the Gujrat city with the motorway from the then prime minister Imran Khan last year on the launch of Kharian motorway project.
> 
> The federal government had agreed to give a direct link to Gujrat; however, the PTI government was ousted earlier this year.
> 
> When Chaudhry Parvez Elahi became the chief minister, the local business fraternity started demanding execution of the project from the resources of Punjab government.
> 
> Sources said the Punjab government had approved the project and the acquisition of land and construction of dual carriageway had been planned to be followed by fencing of the road.
> 
> They said the foundation stone of the project would be laid by the end of September and work was being done by the departments concerned.
> 
> As per the plan, the expressway will start from the GT Road. Gurali village could be the starting point of the project, which would be connected to the motorway from Lakhanwal.
> 
> The National Highways Authority (NHA) has already launched the construction work for Kharian-Sambrial motorway right from GT Road in Kharian in July and the stipulated time of the motorway project’s completion is two years.
> 
> The 69km long portion of Kharian-Sambrial motorway is an extension of Lahore-Sialkot motorway (M-11). The Kharian- Islamabad portion of the motorway project has also been approved but it has not been launched yet.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 14th, 2022_


Gujrat, gujaranwala, sialkot should be connected by motorway and rail line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...,
N-85.... Running from Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag, and Basima in Baluchistan, it then connects to the M8 motorway...\\\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571865533338853379

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*An Electric Vehicles charging station has been installed and inaugurated by Pakistan State Oil (PSO) at the Bhera service area on the Islamabad-Lahore highway (M2).*

Inauguration festivities were held in Rawalpindi and is a good step towards increasing the feasibility of Electric Vehicles in Pakistan. For the convenience of commuters going from Lahore to Islamabad and vice versa, the charging station is reportedly available on both north and southbound routes.

The fast charging capabilities of the charging stations allow commuters to save valuable time. To make it easier for EV users to travel between the two cities and beyond, PSO has situated these stations midway between Lahore and Islamabad.

The Oil Marketing Company (OMC) claims that in order to ensure the normalization of EVs in Pakistan, it seeks to further extend its network of EV charging stations.

Last month, two EV charging stations next to M2 were officially opened by Pakistan’s Tesla Industries. The first facility is in Bhera, and the second is at Pindi Bhattian.

Both charging stations contain a 120 kWh charger that requires 40 minutes to fully charge a 70 kWh battery and a 60 kWh charger that requires more than an hour.
Both stations have executive lounges where travellers may unwind while their cars are refueling. The business has added another 60 kWh charger at Hardees near Gujrat for GT Road commuters.

In Pakistan, the EV charging infrastructure is progressively growing. However, the public continues to be skeptical about the lack of EV charging infrastructure and its sluggish development. Other than that, EVs are extremely expensive, which slows down Pakistan’s adoption of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi..
View of Rawalpindi from Faizabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

A new 3 lane road to open soon. Situated east of eastern bypass and west of DHA Phase 9. *Connects M-9 Motorway to National Highway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Financial Close Signing Ceremony of Sialkot - Kharian Motorway Project The ceremony was held at Headquarters FWO today in which Financial Close Agreement was signed between Messrs Sialkot Kharian Infrastructure Management (SKIM) Pvt Ltd & Faysal Bank Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Fort Munro, Punjab / Balochistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba_Yaga

ghazi52 said:


> M-15... Hazara motorway..
> 
> 
> View attachment 878886


Your highways are definitely first world quality, easily can be mistaken for somewhere in Germany/UK. We on the other hand are building quantity rather than quality, no landscaping, no barriers and all sorts of 2 wheelers, tractors, even cows are allowed. 







Btw, i observed you are pretty much single handedly keeping all these image threads alive, does anyone ever thank you for your work ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> Inauguration ceremony of KKH...
> 
> 
> View attachment 858104
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 858103







It was far from easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway and Hingol National Park, Balochistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## On the Edge

Baba_Yaga said:


> Your highways are definitely first world quality, easily can be mistaken for somewhere in Germany/UK. We on the other hand are building quantity rather than quality, no landscaping, no barriers and all sorts of 2 wheelers, tractors, even cows are allowed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 885578
> 
> 
> Btw, i observed you are pretty much single handedly keeping all these image threads alive, does anyone ever thank you for your work ?



he is the reason i visit forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578708198982578178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
M -8 .. (Ratodero -- Gwadar) Road
East of Khuzdar, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
Babusar Top road connecting Gilgit Baltistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
"Pulchoto" ... "Meykh-e-Rustam" and *N-40 (Quetta - Taftan Road)*
A Volcanic Plug, Elevation: 4,088 ft
NE of Dalbandin, Chagai Magmatic Arc.. Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

/././

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584554231436308481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,
Aerial view of Lowari Tunnel approach road, Chitral ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol, Balochistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway, M-15..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Jaglot-Skardu Road, Gilgit Baltistan 

📸 Syed Waseem Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
"There is a desert, I long to be walking.
A Wide emptiness. Peace beyond any understanding of it." Rumi

N-40 (Quetta - Taftan Road) near Dalbandin
Chagai, Balochistan
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
M 8 (Ratodero -- Gwadar) Road
East of Khuzdar, Balochistan..
Very Dangerous road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
Fort Monro...
Girdu Morh ... Punjab / Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan ... N-50, Quetta - Zhob Road..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Karachi Malir Expressway Project​Malir Naddi Flyover​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585862562117079041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Work On Galanai Road, Mohmand, 1935 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
Thole valley, Nagar Gilgit ..

Credit 💳 Ali jee's Photography..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Explore Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map.
Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway, KPK......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586913381633646592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Top.... Under Snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Construction work 88km Swat Motorway Phase 2 started.*

Four lanes extendable to 6 lanes.
Nine interchanges Chakdara, Shamozai, Barikot, Mingora, Kanju, Malam Jabba-University of Swat, Sher Palam, Matta Khawazakhela, Madin-Fatehpur.
Four rest areas, eight bridges will be constructed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Pass, Chitral , KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Highway....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan...
Makran coast line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

GB....
Autumn view at Passu cones, Hunza valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maea

ghazi52 said:


> Explore Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map.
> Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map
> 
> View attachment 891171



Do you ave any idea when this will be built?


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Babusar Road, Kahgan Valley, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Hunza and KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N-50 DI Khan to Zhob CPEC Route. (Sulaiman Range).....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jaglot-Skardu Road (JSR), Gilgit Baltistan.
©️ Waseem Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad...
Aerial view of Under construction Rawal Interchange! Close to completion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Motorway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589104539960909825
..

In order to prevent fatal accidents due to high speed and in view of non-availability of overtaking lanes on 02-lane motorways, the speed limit has been changed only at the following points of the motorways:

1) Thokar Niaz Baig to Ravi Toll Plaza
2) Pindi Bhattian to Multan
3) Lahore to Sambaryal
4) Hukla to York

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Beautiful aerial view of various peaks and glaciers in Gojal Valley, Hunza.
Photo: The LoneTraveler/Tehsin Razi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jail Road, Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Mor Interchange, Islamabad,.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran-Babusar Road, Kaghan Valley, KPK








Hunza to Gilgit
Karakoram Highway. Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Humza, GB...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
*Swat Motorway Phase-II, KPK..*

According to the details, the Chief Minister KPK formally performed the ground breaking of mega project Swat Motorway Phase-II near Chakdara interchange. The 88 Km long Swat Motorway Phase-II starting from Chakdara and culminating at Fatehpur will be constructed at an estimated cost of Rs. 36.404 billion.

Initially, this Motorway would have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future. As many as 9 interchanges at various sites and 8 bridges on the river Swat would be constructed under the project. Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister termed Swat Motorway Phase-II as a flagship project for the sustainable development of the area and said that the project on completion would prove to be a masterpiece of road communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, GB..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Junction of mighty rivers ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza, GB...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar Top..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA to link CPEC M-14 with Pak-Afghan border*

The federal government has decided to connect Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan with Motorway 14 (M-14), a project of the western alignment route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) via a 184km-long Motorway.

According to Gwadar Pro on Tuesday, the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday issued a request for proposal (RFP) of consultancy services for the Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for the Construction of the Motorway from Ghulam Khan to Esa Khel Interchange (184km approx).

The project will be financed by the Federal Government through PSDP 2022-23 through separate head/allocation.
In this regard, a pre-proposal conference on the project will be held on July 19, 2022, at NHA headquarters in Islamabad while procurement will be carried out by adopting the “Single Stage Two Envelops” procedure.

The proposals complete in all respects in accordance with the instructions provided in the RFP document in sealed envelopes, which should reach on or before August 10, 2022.

Esa Khel Interchange is located over M-14 in Mianwali district of Punjab, which is in proximity to the Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Between Mianwali and Ghulam Khan falls Bannu district of KP. After Torkham and Chaman, Ghulam Khan is the third most important crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Afghanistan has already started benefiting from Gwadar Port and the country received the first consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates in July 2020. Ghulam Khan crossing, at the Pak-Afghan border point, is the shortest route connecting CPEC’s western route with Afghanistan, Central Asian States and beyond.

*Feasibility Study Completed on Sept 9th:* Tender issued for Feasibility Study - July 8th, 2022
*Evaluation Report Completed on Nov 24th:* Announcement Of Evaluation Report - Sept 9th, 2022
*Current Status: *TBD

*Route Map:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Map,....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Babusar Top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Lowari tunnel between Upper Dir & under the great mountain ... KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi / Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH , Nagar District, GB..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Sialkot - Kharian Motorway (M-12) | 69 KM​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar, GB...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jhelum Bridge, Motorway.. M-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saling Khaplu,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15, Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602641983549456385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
*Pakistan Total Road Network 493,000 kilometers.*

NHA Federal road network 
48 Roads..............................14480 km
13 Motorways....................... 2563 Km
32 National Highways........ 14480 Km 
3 Strategic Road .....................262 Km

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-6 Sindh..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad to Mirpur Khas Highway, Sindh,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,
New Motorway 270 Km Hub Dadu Motorway for Balochistan link with Sindh and Punjab.
It will be first 6 lanes Motorway In Balochistan.
Request for Proposal - RFP Notice for Consultancy Services for Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for Construction of Motorway Hub-Dureji-Dadu (270 KM) issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore... Near Under Construction Dolmen Mall in DHA Phase 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH ...

Pakistan has approached China for the provision $1.6 billion soft loan for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

China has already given a green signal in this regard and now a concept clearance for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot project has been approved by the Central Development Working Party (CWDP) which will enable the governments of Pakistan and China to finalize the soft loan for the project, an official source told.

The estimated cost of the realignment of 256 kilometers of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot is $1.8 billion which will be shared with a ratio of 90 percent and 10 percent respectively by China and Pakistan, official sources explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Islamabad road...
Under Construction IJP Road Rawalpindi / Islamabad
Journey of Nullah Lai Bridge in pictures - Last 4 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 .. Hazara Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## musti

Motorways are best public investments for boosting macro economy beside doubleway railroads. Congrads Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-15 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Construction of roads in different districts linked with CPEC.*
CPC West Route: Construction of road from Tarap Interchange to Akwal (Talagang District) has started.
The project will provide access to CPEC west route Hakla DI Khan directly from M to Bilxar Interchange.
After the completion of Bilxar link road from Tarap, the access to Jund-Lahore, Mianwali, Lahore, Chakwal-Dera Ismail Khan and many districts will be faster and faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CPEC Western Route 50 Km Yarik Saggo Motorway extension M-14 ground Breaking ceremony will be held in D I Khan today .It will be shortest one hour Quetta Zhob Islamabad travelling time. It is part of D I Khan Tank , Lucky Marwat Development package...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> KKH ...
> 
> Pakistan has approached China for the provision $1.6 billion soft loan for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> China has already given a green signal in this regard and now a concept clearance for the realignment of the Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot project has been approved by the Central Development Working Party (CWDP) which will enable the governments of Pakistan and China to finalize the soft loan for the project, an official source told.
> 
> The estimated cost of the realignment of 256 kilometers of Karakorum Highway from Thakot to Raikot is $1.8 billion which will be shared with a ratio of 90 percent and 10 percent respectively by China and Pakistan, official sources explained.


hopefully they will one day also do a real feasibility study of a Karakoram railway, so it’s costs can be compared with the economic benefits (especially considering how volatile an Afghan route to Central Asia is looking).

The Nepal-China railway is said to only cost about $8 billion, consisting of *98%* tunnels (built with a tunnel hiring machine) and bridges, so even if it the route if a bit longer and going to cost a bit more, *not being dependent on the Afghans and entrenching Chinese interest in the transit corridor in GB/JK will pay off so much for domestic and international relations (Pakistan will have the freedom to deal with the Afghans more firmly). *Then the country can be less worried about an Indian plans for GB/JK and can devote more sources to Economic development.

*$23-27 billion if we extrapolate the high end of the Nepal section ($3-3.5 Billion of 170 km section with the harshest terrain) of the Nepal-China railway with 98% tunnels and Bridges. Probably should add 2-3 billion to cover a change of gauges terminal at Havelian and for possible delays; so no life than $25-30 Billion if construction starts soon. *










Can Nepal afford an ‘$8 billion’ rail line from Lhasa to Kathmandu?


Questions galore over costs and benefits of the ambitious project. Nepali leg alone is expected to cost over $3 billion.




kathmandupost.com





The following video may have cringey parts but it gives more details of this possible project. 








ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> CPEC Western Route 50 Km Yarik Saggo Motorway extension M-14 ground Breaking ceremony will be held in D I Khan today .It will be shortest one hour Quetta Zhob Islamabad travelling time. It is part of D I Khan Tank , Lucky Marwat Development package...


Any chance this alignment connects with Fort Monro? Increasing that motorway connection could be vital considering how vulnerable to flooding the route from Sukkur to Quetta is, and the security risk of a route along the former FATA can be. It would also increase logistics; economic activities and troop movements between southern Punjab and Baluchistan

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
National integration via road and rail network encourages investors to build production sites in smaller cities. It also helps people from lesser developed provinces access the urban centers. Since we can’t afford more rails, the motorway network will do. 
It's amazing how inconsiderate people from larger provinces are when news of connecting the peripheries comes up. It's not just Punjab that needs motorways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> National integration via road and rail network encourages investors to build production sites in smaller cities. It also helps people from lesser developed provinces access the urban centers. Since we can’t afford more rails, the motorway network will do.
> It's amazing how inconsiderate people from larger provinces are when news of connecting the peripheries comes up. It's not just Punjab that needs motorways.


These people should also realize that when the larger provinces are connected to these areas the opportunities can go both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

China finalized tree planting project around National Highway-5 (N-5)​ 
By Lu Han | China Economic Net Dec 28, 2022








SINDH, Dec 28, (China Economic Net)-China’s Yunnan province sponsored a tree planting project around National Highway-5 (N-5), popularly known as "Go Green Pakistan, Yunnan Chapter, Page 1." has recently been finalized. 5000 high temperature and drought resistant tree saplings are now standing along N-5 in southern Sindh.
As Pakistan increasingly faces the challenges of Climate Change, China's Yunnan, a region renowned for its efforts to restore forests and reduce pollution, stepped forward and made the donation via the Yunnan People's Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries and the China Yunnan Sunny Road and Bridge Corporation, which is working on various infrastructure projects in Pakistan.
The project was carried out in Southern Sindh, one of the hardest hit areas of extreme weather, along the central separator and the interchange area of N-5, Pakistan's north-south traffic trunk road. The project is expected to increase green coverage, ease water-soil losses and raise local residents' awareness of environmental protection.
Following that, the Chinese side will care for the saplings for a year to ensure their survival and maximize the project's impact.
The project has received high praise from Pakistan's Ministry of Economic Affairs, the Capital Development Authority (CDA), and the National Highway Authority (NHA).









China finalized tree planting project around National Highway-5 (N-5)


SINDH, Dec 28, (China Economic Net)-China’s Yunnan province sponsored a tree planting project aroun




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
D I Khan Development Package roads 542 Km including Yarik Sagu Motorway.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Lawari Tunnel










Chitral Studi ... KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

FuturePAF said:


> hopefully they will one day also do a real feasibility study of a Karakoram railway, so it’s costs can be compared with the economic benefits (especially considering how volatile an Afghan route to Central Asia is looking).
> 
> The Nepal-China railway is said to only cost about $8 billion, consisting of *98%* tunnels (built with a tunnel hiring machine) and bridges, so even if it the route if a bit longer and going to cost a bit more, *not being dependent on the Afghans and entrenching Chinese interest in the transit corridor in GB/JK will pay off so much for domestic and international relations (Pakistan will have the freedom to deal with the Afghans more firmly). *Then the country can be less worried about an Indian plans for GB/JK and can devote more sources to Economic development.
> 
> *$23-27 billion if we extrapolate the high end of the Nepal section ($3-3.5 Billion of 170 km section with the harshest terrain) of the Nepal-China railway with 98% tunnels and Bridges. Probably should add 2-3 billion to cover a change of gauges terminal at Havelian and for possible delays; so no life than $25-30 Billion if construction starts soon. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Nepal afford an ‘$8 billion’ rail line from Lhasa to Kathmandu?
> 
> 
> Questions galore over costs and benefits of the ambitious project. Nepali leg alone is expected to cost over $3 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathmandupost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following video may have cringey parts but it gives more details of this possible project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance this alignment connects with Fort Monro? Increasing that motorway connection could be vital considering how vulnerable to flooding the route from Sukkur to Quetta is, and the security risk of a route along the former FATA can be. It would also increase logistics; economic activities and troop movements between southern Punjab and Baluchistan


Just to clarify, the last 65 km of the Karakoram Highway is already connected to the rail network at Havelian. So shave off 5% of the previous estimate. Tunneling and bridges will probably shorten the route, but I’ll just go with the road length to give a rough estimate of the length of the route.

This leave 822 km in Pakistan and 413 km in China (The Chinese plan to extend their HSR network to Kashgar so that would make this route attractive to Chinese freight companies). At the Nepalese 98% tunnel and bridge option of $3 billion for 170km, this would put the Chinese section at $7.3 Billion and the Pakistani section at *$14.5 Billion, with probably another $500 million for a change of gauge port in Havelian; for a total of $15 Billion for Pakistan*. Not an impossible amount, if our economy is steady and growing. As an investment to open up a trade and logistics corridor, it could pay for itself in a couple of decades. Built over 10-15 years it could be a manageable amount, similar to the Diamer-Bhasha Dam, once again, if our finances are in order. It’s strategic value of not being dependent on the Afghans and putting a two-strategic roadblock in the way of Indians would be priceless.

P.S. I emphasize the cost to Pakistan, because for China the issue isn’t money, but finding a partner on the other side willing to put in its own funds to complete its side of the project. Similar to what is happening in Nepal and the proposed railway between them and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Metro line...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Gojal Valley, Hunza.

Photo: The LoneTraveler/Tehsin Razi


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Progress of Barakahu Bypass project!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=690755765974653


----------



## ghazi52

Mansehra road, Hazara... KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

*S 1 Strategic Highway...*

Road towards Skardu Near Teriko valley ( S1 strategic Highway)


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Khunjarab National Park Gilgit Baltistan....


----------



## ghazi52

M-15... Abbottabad..


----------

